# Share your AIDA 64 cache and memory benchmark here



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey folks, how about sharing some cache and memory benchmark you get using AIDA 64?

Rules: *Use the latest stable(non alpha/beta) version of AIDA(currently 4.50.3000) *

So here goes mine.







All the best. 

Table as requested. In order of entry.... Only the best scores of an individual are taken. To check the overclock, refer to the screenshots below please.

To compare as per your needs, click on the respective field on the top and it will be sorted in ascending/descending order.


*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*itsakjtPhenom II X4 95502087801128601804751.8YGrnfingeri5 3570k02754302822402689647.3YPHaS3i5 240001892702043801885771.2YPHaS3i5 3230M01820601837101730567.1YHammerONi7 4770k02749903745802968743.3YbtarunrFX 835001966001569301667972.5YAquinusi7 382005324106271905376749.5YDLGenesisi7 382003204803188103065055.6YBiggieShadyi5 3570k02401802466702321053.8YLAN_deRf_HAi7 3770k03173003293703116538.3Ynatr0nPhenom II X6 1100T02108401066401896152.5YcdawallPhenom II X4 B9701894301002701634356.8Yde.das.dudePhenom II X4 94501537100798601346460.6Nnatr0nPhenom II X6 1100T02170501066501933251.0YDerek12Celeron G53000827200000000000075.2YKursahi5 76002244901940702107455.7Ymarsey99i7 2600k03116603282803101644.9YPHaS3Phenom II X6 1100T02120600994701765853.1Yerockeri7 3770k03198903260603045642.3YDigitalUKFX 835002604302045902434957.9Ybranonwh64Phenom II X4 20?01109300000000000073.2YerockerA10 5800k02425001293502068557.8YDLGenesisi7 382005294006008005612550.4YitsakjtPhenom II X4 95502104501159601809451.5Ycadavecai7 3960X06437106889206149453.6Yagent00skidPhenom II N83001318200658601018372.5Ypuma99dki5 3570k02360602437402283958.3Ydrdeathxi7 3930k03794903822803418076.2YDelta6326Core2 Quad Q660000802100000000000086.8YDurvelle27A10 6800k02005100000000000065.0Yklva80i7 2670QM01959102044701932475.4Ykursahi7 4770k03036103085102675853.9YPHaS32 x Xeon E552003284802326903263775.7Ysampofin2i7 382005171506459005534451.5YCompgekeCore 2 Quad Q660000386500385400367299.1Yklva80Sempron 14500991000000000000057.1YCompgeke2x Opteron 238401462901231201296596.1YKapiteinKoek007i7 2600k02322802472802353760.9Yeviltwin125FX 832002731201837302412358.9Yeviltwin125FX 832002780701954902477258.3YLAN_deRf_HAi7 3770k03534903691603469936.9Yd1nkyFX 835002988502043902633052.2Ykpo6969i5 3570k03225503270203073552.2Ydrdeathxi7 3930k05151605384104774855.9Y_JP_Core 2 Duo E740000659100567700558291.6YMalekoi7 4770k02680502758802494152.8YPixrazorA10 5800k02821301344802321351.2Y_JP_Core 2 Duo P840000739000561500567998.5Y_JP_Atom N455003621003037003604106.6YGrnfingeri5 3570k02754302822402689647.3YitsakjtPhenom II X4 95502173901147101848350.4YitsakjtPhenom II X4 95502246301188901880350.1YSonDa5i7 4770k03513400000000000040.5Yagent00skidA6 350002117501827301756860.1YJames DIvy Bridge(unspecified model)02773202802102576455.6YSimpleTECHi7 3770k03198803252802978648.9YitsakjtPentium B960(SB)01792101891401812778.0Yjohnspacki7 95002907602231803240251.4YBiggieShadyi5 3570k02397002457002313353.1YDerek12Celeron G53000804800812300797177.0YDerek12Atom N455003616003020003509103.8Y_JP_Atom N455003621003037003604106.6YNdMk2o1oi5 3570k02806703386802770742.5YNdMk2o1oi5 3570k03097103031202750645.5Ymm67i7 3770k03550403656203331841.1Yjohnspacki7 95003026402296503330049.7YFizbani7 4700MQ01767401820301653869.8Yqu4k3rFX 630002180401593501873070.5Yqu4k3rCore 2 Quad Q660001057200727900804584.6YdynastonedFX 630002944201864902557755.4Ymersey99i7 4770k03500003697603121144.7YBiggieShadyi5 3570k02411802465802325952.7Yd1nkyFX 835003231602186902717349.6YhatCore 2 Quad Q660000916500730800722077.4YDOMi7 4770k03960304140003770642.1YJrRacinFani7 2600k02750702875702724455.4NJrRacinFani7 2600k02758402876102730953.7Ykzinti1i7 3930k05678005897605284857.1YdynastonedFX 630003000101986002728754.4Y


New version- 3.20.2600:



*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*PainKiller89i7 3770k23759247232360148.2YTheHunteri7 4770k33383345293353540.7Yagent00skidA6 350022517178581746756.0YTimmeni5 3570k23687248332353049.5Yvarandi7 4770k40738417263973640.4YBiggieShadyi5 3570k24128246502325852.8Yvarandi7 4770k37492473123896837.5Ybonzai_cyberninjaFX 835023040196892168564.7Ymarsey99i7 4770k31462398493055640.6YOC-RageCore 2 Quad Q840095988673888364.5Y


New version- 4.00.2700



*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*majstrzvasii7 2700k30721327613071847.5YAquinusi7 382054101626375337750.2YSolaris17Xeon W352025723201902714958.6YitsakjtPhenom II X4 95520876119031760049.9YAndiZX-10RCore i7 3770k23817247292312851.1YSteevoPhenom II X6 1100T16832000001514955.9Yvarandi7 4770k43220437213908236.0Yvarandi7 4770k33045483683794835.2YFerrum MasterXeon LGA 1366DP unspecified model23638202872355356.8YgdallskFX 832026156172052289660YHexagei7 4930k65871678506601451.7Yagent00skidA6 350023109186741816953.9YChetkigamingi7 4770k24541252502416348.9NTheHunteri7 4770k35801376913558540.8YromsiuFX 835030609200762739956.5YFX-GMCFX 832026146188892145459.6Y

New version 4.20.2800


*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*HugisCore 2 Quad Q9550112759032951867.7Yerixxi7 3770k35717000000000040.2YJohan45Phenom II X4 96523808121491991545.5YJohan45i7 4770k36586376853588737.7YJohan45FX 937034476224763060147.4Ycadavecai7 4960x62337700556615248.2Yrangerone766i7 2600k31011333153091644.5YVinRIGOi5 3570k35368364643313251.9YArjaii5 3317u21274000000000067.1NMydogi7 3960x67492700996320147.9YMydogi7 3960x67917701026384048.0YRenesisi7 3630QM23811243792225076.3Nfreeleacheri7 2700k31232332003114148.2Yagent00skidA10 7850k22767124652172975.6Ymarsey99i7 4770k35221377153427540.9YPixrazorA10 5800k27851133592243554.6Nagent00skidPentium 4(unspecified model)195320581909226.7NwartheridonAtom N270342728413073112.8Ychevy350i7 2700k30159321342998948.3YHammerONAtom Z37701110184509690123.8NwartheridonSempron 3400+53075767513071.1YBRiXi7 3930k66248703266330049.9YHenkenator68NLi7 4770k33313419283568643.6Y

New version 4.30.2900


*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*Enterprise24i5 4670k33249414203379043.1YJohan45Phenom II X6 1090T24707112372144943.9YJohan45Phenom II X6 1090T25560113872160841.3YJohan45Phenom II X6 1090T25863119882234941.2YBrokenbcPhenom II X4 B50(unlocked)21842116621919959.4Yagent00skidAthlon 5350868047027837123.7NdamricAthlon X4 760K26591130191945053.4YFerrum MasterIntel Xeon E540381363224367065.7YVulkanBrosFX 959025032176312343963.1Nmohammadi5 467023458238232127758.5Nagent00skidA10 7850K23348116792296674.1YBarbaricSouli7 3930K39205000000000073Ypuma99dki5 4670K18046186671760853.1Yvibr0Phenom II X4 960T1919493621605252.5YBarbaricSouli7 3930K46608000000000064.1YP4-630i7 4700HQ22986234952099373.3Nd1nkyi7 3770K26044268232559441.6YitsakjtFX 812030276202042539655.2Y

New version 4.50.3000


*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*DarkEgoi5 4670k29348300102753646YURBAN303FX 832025516198162282942.6Yskline00i7 3930k27652277362627659.7YShambles1980i5 2500k19667201831791164.6Yjophji5 3570k26794278302595952.3Yjophji5 3570k27095276432619050.1YkartodkAthlon II X4 63118078159031506968.5YShambles1980i5 2500k24282252722396557.7Ybrunelloi7 377024085247452264459.8YAndreezyi7 95029396233343207752.0YdamricAthlon X4 760K27655136632264952.6YPixrazorPhenom II X6 1055T1933699731706953.1YPixrazorPhenom II X6 1055T2147597971853347.1YLightbulbieFX 630023495145071987177.4Ndiexmaxi7 4770k28485293542786349.2NVarioi7 3770k26938334552815641.6YAthloniteFX 832024086199682159662.4Yemissary42i5 4670k36180371683482640.0YTheHunteri7 4770k36195377193602240.5Yerixxi7 3770k34265362403362142.5Yerixxi7 3770k35044364403326345Yerixxi7 4790k35597373253358644.6NMicro2x E5-2696 v2941298430786693107.8NAquinusi7 382049505584385021453.1Yerixxi7 4790K35577374753422945.3YMicro2xE5 2696 v2105.80 GB/s9039997208106.5YKnoxx29i7 3770K31451322542997245.8Y

New version 4.60.3100


*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*PunchCLownPhenom II X6 1050T1750988521454054.9YPixrazorFX 832030368211252666559.3Ydrifter93i7 4770K35724380203549841.3Yerixxi7 4790K35577374973411144.9Y

New version 4.70.3200


*User**CPU model**Read(MBPS)**Write(MBPS)**Copy(MBPS)**Latency(ns)**Overclocked(Y/N)*Mydogi7 5960X83649715608048547.9Ysprings113i7 5930K61223696596419555.6YnightriderjtFX 835021198159121752672.5YCrAsHnBuRnXpi5 2500K30378326502964549.1Y


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 27, 2013)

No tweaking stock timing, mild Overclock.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll get in on this action 

Workstation (Work PC):





Laptop:





Will do my home PC when I get home after work


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Whoa nice posts.  Keep the game on.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

nice overclock there itsakjt. An overclocked nb improves amd performance a lot. And nice timings too with that valueram!
Ill do mine when i get home. I dont get good scores


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks de.das.dude.  And yeah, raising the NB speed increases performance a lot-Not only memory but L3 cache too. You can get 2.6 GHz easily at 1.275-1.3 V. Rest depends on luck. And you have got a good cooler as well so heating will not be an issue for you I think.  All the best.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Aquinus (Jun 27, 2013)

Let's get a little bit of SB-E quad-channel loving in here.


----------



## DLGenesis (Jun 27, 2013)

dual channel


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's mine on summer clocks


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130627/Capture055.jpg



I'm really confused by this. Shouldn't Haswell + 2666 be beating me by a lot?


----------



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Thanks de.das.dude.  And yeah, raising the NB speed increases performance a lot-Not only memory but L3 cache too. You can get 2.6 GHz easily at 1.275-1.3 V. Rest depends on luck. And you have got a good cooler as well so heating will not be an issue for you I think.  All the best.



i dont have a black edition, so its not possible with ddr3. after a certain memory speed the imc goes into single channel mode


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm really confused by this. Shouldn't Haswell + 2666 be beating me by a lot?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130627/cachemem.png



Check your IMC speed.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i dont have a black edition, so its not possible with ddr3. after a certain memory speed the imc goes into single channel mode



Hmm. What if you set the IMC to 2.6 GHz using just the multiplier?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Check your IMC speed.



If this were 1366 it'd be down to the uncore but on 1155 I don't know of any "IMC" speed related settings.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2013)

This was my pre-deployment settings. I need to try with two dimms and see if I can get the memory up 4x4GB is a bet rough on K10.











This is what I have been running due to temps here.








de.das.dude said:


> i dont have a black edition, so its not possible with ddr3. after a certain memory speed the imc goes into single channel mode



No it doesn't I have done testing up to 3400mhz on the NB and ram at 1900 back in the 790FX days it never looses dual channel.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know what happened but I cleared the CMOS for the first time in my new motherboard and performance increased especially the L2 and L3 caches.






LOL.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

full stock. im to lazy to overclock with the FSB


----------



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2013)

some tweaking done


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Kursah (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's my current i5 760 @ 4.0 w/8GB DDR3 1600 on 200 bus speed.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 27, 2013)

summer clocks, stock volts.





winter clocks, not stock volts :lol:


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

little overclock and it goes "i dont need to take this shit" and moves to single channel mode





but takes lower timings...


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 27, 2013)

As promised, home PC run:


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> little overclock and it goes "i dont need to take this shit" and moves to single channel mode
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130627/cachemem2.png
> 
> but takes lower timings...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130627/cachemem864.png



Check your BIOS under North Bridge configuration. There should be an option DCT Unganged Mode. Instead of Auto, set it to "Enabled" or "Always". 

Unganged mode = Dual channel
Ganged mode = Single channel

That can be the problem. In my M5A97, if you set the voltage mode as "Manual" instead of "Offset", the cool and quiet, C1E and SVM features are automatically turned off and those options disappear. I had to select it as offset and set a - or + sign followed by a value to increase/decrease it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

no i think its a phenom limitation. heard about it somewhere. will try it though 

also my ram is crazy. getting spd read errors sometimes XD


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 27, 2013)

got a download link? i can only find the trail version


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no i think its a phenom limitation. heard about it somewhere. will try it though
> 
> also my ram is crazy. getting spd read errors sometimes XD



LOL.  

I am having yet another crazy thing. Yesterday, the usable memory was 4014 MB. Today it is 4012 MB.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> got a download link? i can only find the trail version



Cracked links not allowed here.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Unganged mode = Dual channel
> Ganged mode = Single channel



They're both dual-channel, only different ways of handing it.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2013)

btarunr said:


> They're both dual-channel, only different ways of handing it.



Didn't know it. Thanks for adding. 

More precisely 
Ganged = dual channel but 64 bit
Unganged = dual channel but 128 bit. Right?


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2013)

24/7 settings:






*I have a A10 5800K I'm playing with atm.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2013)

To the person who's post I just removed: We don't care / don't want to know / don't discuss such things here.

Thanks.


----------



## DigitalUK (Jun 27, 2013)

Heres mine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

btarunr said:


> They're both dual-channel, only different ways of handing it.



just figured it out. there are two options.
unganged and auto.

if i leave it at auto its single channel. lol. and gives microcode initialization errors sometimes. lol.
it just wont run dual channel.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2013)

A10 5800K @ 4.2ghz. 2200mhz northbridge:







2400 northbridge:


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 27, 2013)

theres no differnce :X


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> just figured it out. there are two options.
> unganged and auto.
> 
> if i leave it at auto its single channel. lol. and gives microcode initialization errors sometimes. lol.
> it just wont run dual channel.



Phenom/phenom ii's are equipped with two 64 bit memory controllers. When you use unganged mode you use both controllers giving you 128 bit memory access. Ganged mode uses a single controller giving you 64 bit memory access. C2/3 chips do not have good enough memory controllers to run ganged memory fast enough to gain performance. Phenom I B3/Thuban E0 chips on the other hand can, certain applications will show improvements with ganged memory (super pi), but for the most part unganged is the way to go.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a 3930k/3960x/3970x with 2133Mhz memory or faster in quad channel mode? I would love to see how my 3820 fairs up against the other skt2011 setups but so far, I'm the only one.


----------



## DLGenesis (Jun 28, 2013)

i have a 3820 too 
now in quad =)


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

One thing's evident from the posts. Intel's caches are faster than that of AMDs at least for now. I was looking at the scores of the FX8350 and the i7 3770 and there are huge differences in the cache speeds no matter what the clock speeds of the FX are. That being said, maybe that is one of the reasons why i7 leads the FX in low threaded benchmarks.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2013)

nope. there is a lot of black stuff behind the lines. AMD cant use the same way intel calculates stuff, or soemthing like that. it was in a thread on the new 9xxx fx tweakr chips.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 28, 2013)

Intels favorite song is ... "anything you can do.. I can do better..I can do anything better than you"


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

LOL  
Anyways, further tweakings.

NB at 2.85 GHz, memory at 1629 MHz and CPU clock at 3.768 GHz






I got this setting stable finally. In my old motherboard(Asus M4A88TD-M EVO) it would fail(NB anything above 2.83)....


----------



## vega22 (Jun 29, 2013)

any chance you could throw a table in the op dude?

only it would make comparisons much easier 

just make sure everyone who gets in the table uses 3.00.25 and they will all be valid


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> theres no differnce :X



No, there is. A 200mhz increase isn't going to put up big numbers.



de.das.dude said:


> nope. there is a lot of black stuff behind the lines. AMD cant use the same way intel calculates stuff, or soemthing like that. it was in a thread on the new 9xxx fx tweakr chips.



True and not true. AMD's IMC obviously is pretty weak compared to the competition. It is true that AMD struggles with Intel's monopolistic instruction sets but really, it doesn't matter who's at fault considering AMD users are the ones getting screwed.


A comparison table would be nice.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2013)

My 3960X:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 29, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> my 3960x:
> 
> View attachment 51703



wow that's awesome dave, Thanks for the tips you gave me yesterday. I've been getting my ram speeds pretty high. 

If you guys have questions about ram, ask dis guy!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Jun 29, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> any chance you could throw a table in the op dude?
> 
> only it would make comparisons much easier
> 
> just make sure everyone who gets in the table uses 3.00.25 and they will all be valid



I was thinking of that but how to do that?  Never did that actually.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2013)

use google docs.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 30, 2013)

DLGenesis said:


> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3302/b41.png
> 
> i have a 3820 too
> now in quad =)



This sends a pretty dramatic message. Nearly twice the memory bandwidth of a 2600k but with no performance benefit? Either latency carries far more weight than bandwidth or fast memory and ram tweaking is a colossal waste of time.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2013)

ino it's not much but it's working fine for me ^^


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

i have to find this version of aida! how much £ and where?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i have to find this version of aida! how much £ and where?



have u tried here? - http://www.aida64.com/online-store

Aida64's official online store ^^


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Hey folks, how about sharing some cache and memory benchmark you get using AIDA 64?
> 
> Rules: Use the latest version of AIDA(currently 3.00.2500)
> 
> ...





puma99dk| said:


> have u tried here? - http://www.aida64.com/online-store
> 
> Aida64's official online store ^^





£28/$40???? nooo! any cheap cd keys places or anything lol


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## vega22 (Jun 30, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> I was thinking of that but how to do that?  Never did that actually.





de.das.dude said:


> use google docs.



or ask a mod about how to do the tables in the forum software


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 30, 2013)

Well it's not to fast but gets the job done...

sorry for Trial version I'm very frugal hence the old hardware


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

Take into account IE8 is open and running 15 tabs


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> I was thinking of that but how to do that?  Never did that actually.





Like|This | Bud| 
..... | ........| .......|


----------



## klva80 (Jul 2, 2013)

thsi is my


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 2, 2013)

@Everyone- I have made a table showing the first two entries. Please check the first post in this thread and tell if the format is ok and I will complete the rest then.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good to me, but I would either seperate AMD and Intel or at least put the CPU/MB of each entry. Either or even better both would be very relevant imho. Great thread and here's my next submission. Just upgraded to a 4770k. Waiting on my new cooler to show up so I'm all stock, just loaded memory XMP settings (G.Skill Sniper 2133) and away we went. This system performs great! Sure it's not the fastest out there by far (my budget wasn't the greatest either!  ), but so far I am happy with my upgrade.


----------



## vega22 (Jul 2, 2013)

i would just do the ram scores dude, cache will be all over for each type of cpu imo 

i would add which type of cpu it is thats used too so you can group them together. i mean we all know intel will beat amd at this but if you can tell which are like yours it will be better to compare notes with those on the same hardware


----------



## Kursah (Jul 2, 2013)

Right well I'm not saying do the cache scores, but I am saying when you put up peoples' scores to let people know what cpu/chipset/memory speed they were running to get those scores maybe? I mean unless high score is all this is about, it's interesting to see what different builds and combos are attaining. I'd just like to see a little more detail to the grid, I know it adds more work and it's more of a preference thing. I could be less lazy and scroll thru the pages to find that particular score and check the screenie to see what they're runnig too I suppose!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ran on one of the servers at my work - HP ML 350 G6


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 2, 2013)

Table is updated. All entries in the first page are entered. Please check the info. As for the OC info, that thing is impossible atleast for me.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 2, 2013)

The 2 results from my laptop and work pc (i5 3230M and i5 2400) are right, but the i5 2400 is overclocked - the tables says "N"


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 2, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> The 2 results from my laptop and work pc (i5 3230M and i5 2400) are right, but the i5 2400 is overclocked - the tables says "N"



Just for confirmation, ain't the 2400 features turbo speed of 3400 MHz?


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 2, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Just for confirmation, ain't the 2400 features turbo speed of 3400 MHz?



it does. Mine turbos to 3.6GHz I think, changed the levels in the BIOS.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 2, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> it does. Mine turbos to 3.6GHz I think, changed the levels in the BIOS.



Ok changing then.


----------



## sampofin2 (Jul 2, 2013)

quad


----------



## vega22 (Jul 2, 2013)

what about if you linked to the post (or even just had the post number) from the table? 

that way we could all see all the info we wanted with ease and still keep the table as clean and easy to read as possible?

edit

not that i want to be an arse, but i am doing it anyway 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2930570&postcount=26

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2931959&postcount=50

are using beta clients which could throw out different results.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 2, 2013)

Table is updated and includes all scored as submitted till now. Check first post and report any errors if any.


----------



## klva80 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think this sould be stick


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 6, 2013)

My main desktop. Memory is a bit screwed in single channel mode until I get around to RMAing a bad ram module I have.


----------



## klva80 (Jul 6, 2013)

this is from my new build in progres


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 6, 2013)

The Sunfire X2200.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 6, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Take into account IE8 is open and running 15 tabs
> 
> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/4118/zg49.png



Gonna run it again with nothing open in the background


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 6, 2013)

Table updated.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jul 6, 2013)

summerclocks with C1 enabled, still working on getting those ramsticks to 1866.... anyone have some tips how i can achieve that speed ?. i've tried playing with mem timings and I/O voltage and System agent voltage but it seems nothin seems to get it to boot @ 1866


----------



## klva80 (Jul 6, 2013)

loose the command rate from 1 to 2


----------



## eviltwin125 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Fx 8320*

so far so good  jajajaj





on air cooling


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 8, 2013)

^Added.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 11, 2013)

New 2400C9 kit.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## klva80 (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky drop your timings


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

you drop your timings 

these were stock at 2133mhz 

and the best results are at this speed i find, and the timings allow me to carry my ram up to 2600mhz and higher cpunb


----------



## klva80 (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah but i bet you could get better with tghter timings


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 12, 2013)

klva80 said:


> I think this sould be stick



not worth it, soon newer versions will come out and it will become useless.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130712/mem bench.png



Excellent. Added to table. 



de.das.dude said:


> not worth it, soon newer versions will come out and it will become useless.



After a newer version comes out, a different table will be made and the old one will be kept too. It will make a good database. It will continue.... And it is not a huge work too If I am updated regularly as I am now.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 12, 2013)

good work on this thread. thanks for making it. best thing ive seen to compare RAM/timings/overclocks.

genuinely invaluable! bigger the database the better!


----------



## klva80 (Jul 15, 2013)

and if it make it to sticky it would help a lot for people with same configurations


----------



## kpo6969 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Jul 15, 2013)

^Added.


----------



## James D (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it just me but these benches ARE WAY DIFFERENT from the AIDA v2?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

latest version had a bunch of optimisations fixed


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 16, 2013)

James D said:


> Is it just me but these benches ARE WAY DIFFERENT from the AIDA v2?



Yes they are different. True. Previous versions were Intel biased in the cache and memory benchmark section. The software tested the Intel system with larger sized memory blocks and tested AMD systems with smaller sized ones. In the new 3.0 version, it has been eliminated and both platforms are tested with equal blocks of memory.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 16, 2013)

Current desktop.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 16, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Current desktop.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/cachemem.png



You should follow the rules.



itsakjt said:


> Rules: Use the latest version of AIDA(currently 3.00.2500)


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 16, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Current desktop.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/cachemem.png





Aquinus said:


> You should follow the rules.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 16, 2013)

*Alright, my bad...*

Current desktop.







Spoiler: Tip for OP



Put the text in bold. It was so bland with all the thread I didn't even saw it.
Also, if it isn't too much to ask for, please sort that table. It's hard to read as it is (space between entries) and if sorted by ascending/descending values, it's a complete mess.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://images.wikia.com/dragonball/images/9/9b/Watch-out-we-got-a-badass-over-here-meme.png



Or maybe the two versions can't be used interchangeably because the results will be different with the same hardware between the two.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> [url]http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/9222/w4uj.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



SLOOWWW downn there.......

wow!

update ya system specs otherwise i dont think you have that rig lol


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 16, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> [url]http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/9222/w4uj.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Hoorah, those are just awesome scores drdeathx.  And real nice overclock. Intel should brag about overclocking as well like AMD does. 



_JP_ said:


> Current desktop.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/cachememtest2.png
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. I have made the requested text bold. But sorry for the table, it is the best I can get. And it is impossible to go through all the posts, study the data and make the entries in ascending/descending order. Hope you understand. 

@Both- Scores are added.  Please check and verify. Thank you.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 16, 2013)

You don't have to go trough all the replies again, just use the current data. The table sorts it out automatically, you just need to zero-out the numbers and delete the spaces.

EDIT:
Like this:



User| CPU model | Read(MBPS)| Write(MBPS)| Copy(MBPS)| Latency(ns)| Overclocked(Y/N)
itsakjt  | Phenom II X4 955 | 020878 |011286 | 018047 | 51.8 | Y |
Grnfinger | i5 3570k | 027543 | 028224 | 026896 | 47.3 | Y |
PHaS3 | i5 2400 | 018927 | 020438 | 018857 | 71.2 | Y |
PHaS3 | i5 3230M | 018206 | 018371 | 017305 | 67.1 | N |
HammerON | i7 4770k | 027499 | 037458 | 029687 | 43.3 | Y |
btarunr | FX 8350 | 019660 | 015693 | 016679 | 72.5 | N |
Aquinus | i7 3820 | 053241 | 062719 | 053767 | 49.5 | Y |
DLGenesis | i7 3820 | 032048 | 031881 | 030650 | 55.6 | Y |
BiggieShady | i5 3570k | 024018 | 024667 | 023210 | 53.8 | N |
LAN_deRf_HA | i7 3770k | 031730 | 032937 | 031165 | 38.3 | Y |
natr0n | Phenom II X6 1100T | 021084 | 010664 | 018961 | 52.5 | Y |
cdawall | Phenom II X4 B97 | 018943 | 010027 | 016343 | 56.8 | Y |
de.das.dude | Phenom II X4 945 | 015371 | 007986 | 013464 | 60.6 | N(timings tweaked) |
natr0n | Phenom II X6 1100T | 021705 | 010665 | 019332 | 51.0 | Y |
Derek12 | Celeron G530 | 008272 | 000000 | 000000 | 75.2 | N |
Kursah | i5 760 | 022449 | 019407 | 021074 | 55.7 | Y |
marsey99 | i7 2600k | 031166 | 032828 | 031016 | 44.9 | Y |
PHaS3 | Phenom II X6 1100T | 021206 | 009947 | 017658 | 53.1 | Y |
erocker | i7 3770k | 031989 | 032606 | 030456 | 42.3 | Y |
DigitalUK | FX 8350 | 026043 | 020459 | 024349 | 57.9 | Y |
brandonwh64 | Phenom II X4 20? | 011093 |000000 |000000 | 73.2 | N |
erocker | A10 5800k | 024250 | 012935 | 020685 | 57.8 | Y |
DLGenesis | i7 3820 | 052940 | 060080 | 056125 | 50.4 | Y |
itsakjt | Phenom II X4 955 | 021045 | 011596 | 018094 | 51.5 | Y |
cadaveca | i7 3960X | 064371 | 068892 | 061494 | 53.6 | Y |
agent00skid | Phenom II N830 | 013182 | 006586 | 010183 | 72.5 | N |
puma99dk| i5 3570k | 023606 | 024374 | 022839 | 58.3 | Y |
drdeathx | i7 3930k | 037949 | 038228 | 034180 | 76.2 | N |
Delta6326 | Core2 Quad Q6600 | 008021 |000000 |000000 | 86.8 | Y |
Durvelle27 | A10 6800k | 020051 |000000 |000000 | 65.0 | N |
klva80 | i7 2670QM | 019591 | 020447 | 019324 | 75.4 | N |
kursah | i7 4770k | 030361 | 030851 | 026758 | 53.9 | N |
PHaS3 | 2 x Xeon E5520 | 032848 | 023269 | 032637 | 75.7 | N |
sampofin2 | i7 3820 | 051715 | 064590 | 055344 | 51.5 | Y |
Compgeke | Core 2 Quad Q6600 | 003865 | 003854 | 003672 | 99.1 | N |
klva80 | Sempron 145 | 009910 | 000000|000000 | 57.1 | N |
Compgeke | 2x Opteron 2384 | 014629 | 012312 | 012965 | 96.1 | N |
KapiteinKoek007 | i7 2600k | 023228 | 024728 | 023537 | 60.9 | Y |
eviltwin125 | FX 8320 | 027312 | 018373 | 024123 | 58.9 | Y |
eviltwin125 | FX 8320 | 027807 | 019549 | 024772 | 58.3 | Y |
LAN_deRf_HA | i7 3770k | 035349 | 036916 | 034699 | 36.9 | Y |
d1nky | FX 8350 | 029885 | 020439 | 026330 | 52.2 | Y |
kpo6969 | i5 3570k | 032255 | 032702 | 030735 | 52.2 | Y |
drdeathx | i7 3930k | 051516 | 053841 | 047748 | 55.9 | Y |
_JP_ | Core 2 Duo E7400 | 006591 | 005677 | 005582 | 91.6 | N |
000000 = TRIAL VERSION (Values could not be obtained)

Now, if you click on each column header, it will be correctly sorted (except for columns without numerical values). (I already added an extra 0 to the above 10k values, because I don't know if DDR4+IB-E will be launched before AIDA64 3.10/3.20)

EDIT2: You could just quote this post and copy the table as it is, if you want.

EDIT3:


Aquinus said:


> You should follow the rules.


Funny you should mention that but you didn't warn the OP about this rule...


itsakjt said:


> Only the best scores of an individual are taken.


...not really being enforced by the OP.














Just messin' with ya (both)!


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 17, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> You don't have to go trough all the replies again, just use the current data. The table sorts it out automatically, you just need to zero-out the numbers and delete the spaces.
> 
> EDIT:
> Like this:
> ...



Thanks a lot. The table is perfect.  I quoted it and copied the entire table in the first post. However, the values are not arranged when I click the fields on the top. In your table it does that perfectly. I wonder what's happening.  Any ideas?

Update : I don't know why but I think parts of the quote are not getting copied. I just pasted the quote in a new post here(deleted it after seeing) and still those hyperlinks are not there.

Update: Its working now. My internet connection was messing.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Funny you should mention that but you didn't warn the OP about this rule...



I assume the OP can take care of himself and can read the thread. Are you really trying to start an argument over something this trivial?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2013)

This ends here folks. Show scores or move along.


----------



## Maleko (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine


----------



## Pixrazor (Jul 17, 2013)

here is mine


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 17, 2013)

Laptop.




Netbook.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 17, 2013)

New rig


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 18, 2013)

Table is updated.  Sorry for being late. Internet was down.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 18, 2013)

Present clocks.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 19, 2013)

Here I go again. CPU at 4.2 GHz.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 19, 2013)

Trial version run.






My 24/7 OC.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 19, 2013)

CPU@3 GHz






I have no idea why the L2 cache is so slow. :S


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 20, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> CPU@3 GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Capture046.jpg
> 
> I have no idea why the L2 cache is so slow. :S



Confirm one thing and then I will add it. Ain't the CPU running at 1.6 GHz?


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 20, 2013)

It's running custom CnQ via FusionTweaker. Aida doesn't read it correctly.

So it is running at 3 GHz.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 20, 2013)

^Roger that. Added.


----------



## James D (Jul 20, 2013)

Can you add my results in the table i did previously? And why don't you sort out it from highest to lowest


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 21, 2013)

James D said:


> Can you add my results in the table i did previously? And why don't you sort out it from highest to lowest



I just added them. Please note your CPU model is not specified. And you can sort it in anyway you like. Wait for the page to load fully. Just click on the respective fields on the top and it will be sorted according to that.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 21, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Just click on the respective fields on the top and it will be sorted according to that.



Just tried this. Really buggy on the order.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 21, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> http://oi39.tinypic.com/2i1i9fp.jpg http://oi43.tinypic.com/2dvjqqr.jpg



You are using a Beta version. I request you to use the last stable release so I can add it to the table.  After a new stable release is released, a new table will be made.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Just tried this. Really buggy on the order.



No idea. Works good for me. Anyways, this is the best I can get so far. _JP_ helped me with it. If I find any other good and easy method to make it better, I will do it.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 21, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> You are using a Beta version. I request you to use the last stable release so I can add it to the table.  After a new stable release is released, a new table will be made.



You said latest version, not latest non-beta.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 21, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> You said latest version, not latest non-beta.
> 
> http://oi42.tinypic.com/15ro9b5.jpg http://oi40.tinypic.com/2urpe81.jpg



Thanks for the tip. Info added.  And very good scores.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 22, 2013)

HP 430 Notebook with Intel Pentium Dual Core B960. This is why I like Intel. An entry level CPU having such a good IMC.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's from my old relic....


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my update.
When I went to 4 GHz my bus speed somehow went down from 100.1 to 99.8 MHz so my memory speeds went down a bit. Latency is better though. 
My CPU needs 1.29 V for 40x ... any higher it gets difficult to cool with $30 cooler.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 22, 2013)

Update please no more TRIAL version LOL

My computer







My netbook


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 23, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Here's from my old relic....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/aidacache1.png





BiggieShady said:


> Here is my update.
> When I went to 4 GHz my bus speed somehow went down from 100.1 to 99.8 MHz so my memory speeds went down a bit. Latency is better though.
> My CPU needs 1.29 V for 40x ... any higher it gets difficult to cool with $30 cooler.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/cachemem878.png





Derek12 said:


> Update please no more TRIAL version LOL
> 
> My computer
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/Untitled200.png
> ...



All added.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 23, 2013)

DAT MIND BOGGLING DIFFERENCE!







Way to lock-up specs, Intel...


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> DAT MIND BOGGLING DIFFERENCE!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/p.pnghttp://img.techpowerup.org/130717/cachemem_nb250.png
> Way to lock-up specs, Intel...



LOL. You can overclock it using SetFSB. 

EDIT: I found a difference. The Samsung one has 5-5-5-13. Your Toshiba has 5-5-5-15.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> DAT MIND BOGGLING DIFFERENCE!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/p.pnghttp://img.techpowerup.org/130717/cachemem_nb250.png
> Way to lock-up specs, Intel...



LOL specially the L1 cache numbers  I was expecting some more differences between two different brands!


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> DAT MIND BOGGLING DIFFERENCE!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/p.pnghttp://img.techpowerup.org/130717/cachemem_nb250.png
> Way to lock-up specs, Intel...





Derek12 said:


> LOL specially the L1 cache numbers  I was expecting some more differences between two different brands!



Also have you noticed the two laptops have almost identical model numbers? 
Samsung N250P and Toshiba NB250. Fishy.  Seems they are making netbooks and laptops together as well besides ODD.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 23, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if the motherboard's OEM is the same.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2013)

Not really impressed by my scores but here's my 2133 Gskill running at 2400 1T on a crippled Gigabyte Z77 board (no vcore limits my CPU to 4.3ghz)


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Not really impressed by my scores but here's my 2133 Gskill running at 2400 1T on a crippled Gigabyte Z77 board (no vcore limits my CPU to 4.3ghz)
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130723/cachemem.png



I was about to recommend running it at 2333Mhz @ 10-11-10-28 as opposed to 2400 at 11-12-11-29 since I think you have the same set that I do, but I don't think you have that dram ratio available since I have to run a 125Mhz BCLK strap to get it. Still pretty nice numbers though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I was about to recommend running it at 2333Mhz @ 10-11-10-28 as opposed to 2400 at 11-12-11-29 since I think you have the same set that I do, but I don't think you have that dram ratio available since I have to run a 125Mhz BCLK strap to get it. Still pretty nice numbers though.



I can run 2133, 2200, 2400+ 2133 with tightened 10/11/10 - 29/1T timings, that nets me slightly better results


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I can run 2133, 2200, 2400+ 2133 with tightened 10/11/10 - 29/1T timings, that nets me slightly better results
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130723/cachemem1.png



It gives you more bandwidth. The lower frequency gives your latency a slight hit, not that it makes a difference. Still some pretty sexy numbers. My G.Skill set is stock at 2133 @ 9-11-10-28.


----------



## mm67 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> It gives you more bandwidth. The lower frequency gives your latency a slight hit, not that it makes a difference. Still some pretty sexy numbers. My G.Skill set is stock at 2133 @ 9-11-10-28.



what gskill set have you got?!

i can get down to about 10-10-10-29-39 2100mhz 1.75v

or i can get 11-12-11 2400mhz or 11-13-13 2600mhz (on a AM3+ platform)



p.s i got a new 24/7 oc and better scores so ill post them when i got time


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what gskill set have you got?!
> 
> i can get down to about 10-10-10-29-39 2100mhz 1.75v
> 
> ...



I have these: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...
Dave did a review on them some time ago.

My memory is a bit unstable at 2400Mhz, even with looser timings, so I suspect I'm hitting limit with my IMC. 2333Mhz works pretty well though, I have no complaints.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 26, 2013)

Run #2 on the relic using my winter oc settings...


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 26, 2013)

Table updated and includes all scores till now.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 27, 2013)

Memory scores are not so great, rest is quite solid though. After a quick glance through the read it looks like the cache speeds are only bested by 4770K's and cadaveca's 3930X.

That's not really a 50% overclock, more like 6%. (I raised the max multiplier to allow turbo boost to go to 3.6 GHz instead of 3.4)


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, dam,  I'm starting to want Haswell...  still have sb-e to go through yet though....
Edit1:  my ram throughput still smokes it,  I'm torn.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 27, 2013)

Fizban said:


> http://i.imgur.com/c11Ymfj.png
> 
> Memory scores are not so great, rest is quite solid though. After a quick glance through the read it looks like the cache speeds are only bested by 4770K's and cadaveca's 3930X.
> 
> That's not really a 50% overclock, more like 6%. (I raised the max multiplier to allow turbo boost to go to 3.6 GHz instead of 3.4)



Yeah. But your timings are too loose for 1600 MHz. For 1600 MHz, standard is 9-9-9-24.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 29, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah. But your timings are too loose for 1600 MHz. For 1600 MHz, standard is 9-9-9-24.



Laptop with  with what I assume is fairly cheap Samsung memory, so not shocked that the timings are looser than normal tbh.

It's also DDR3L not DDR3 which may potentially be related to the looser timings.

EDIT: Google search shows little about the specific model of the RAM, only found it for sale on one site, so not sure how much tighter the timings could be made:

http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1465773843

It's 3 DIMMS of that.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 29, 2013)

Fizban said:


> Laptop with  with what I assume is fairly cheap Samsung memory, so not shocked that the timings are looser than normal tbh.
> 
> It's also DDR3L not DDR3 which may potentially be related to the looser timings.
> 
> ...



I see. If your BIOS allows you to change the timings, you may try 9-9-9-24 and see what happens.  Worst case-You will get BSOD. Best case-It will be stable and you will get performance gain.  Also, I suggest you use 2 DIMMS in dual channel or use 4. When you are using 3, only 2 are in dual channel and the other one is in single channel. So bandwidth will be lower.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 29, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> I see. If your BIOS allows you to change the timings, you may try 9-9-9-24 and see what happens.  Worst case-You will get BSOD. Best case-It will be stable and you will get performance gain.  Also, I suggest you use 2 DIMMS in dual channel or use 4. When you are using 3, only 2 are in dual channel and the other one is in single channel. So bandwidth will be lower.



Changing timings via BIOS is more or less unheard of in a laptop, never owned one that allowed overclocking or editing of RAM timings via BIOS. The dual channel shouldn't be an issue since it'd only ever run the third dimm in single channel when using more than 8 GB, which is rare, and in those scenarios it'd be better to have it use the last DIMM than for it to access the page file.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 29, 2013)

PC1





PC2


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 29, 2013)

Fizban said:


> Changing timings via BIOS is more or less unheard of in a laptop, never owned one that allowed overclocking or editing of RAM timings via BIOS. The dual channel shouldn't be an issue since it'd only ever run the third dimm in single channel when using more than 8 GB, which is rare, and in those scenarios it'd be better to have it use the last DIMM than for it to access the page file.



I have a friend who has the Alienware M14x. It has got unlocked CPU multiplier, RAM overclocking options upto 2000 MHz and timings can be changed as well.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 29, 2013)

qu4k3r said:


> PC1
> http://imageshack.us/a/img189/3741/5s3z.png
> 
> PC2
> http://imageshack.us/a/img713/353/txrc.png



Excellent scores on the Intel setup. Frankly speaking, I have never seen any LGA 775 performing like that.
As for your FX setup, tighten the timings. 10-10-10 for 1600 MHz is too high. Try 9-9-9-24. All the best.


----------



## eviltwin125 (Jul 31, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Excellent scores on the Intel setup. Frankly speaking, I have never seen any LGA 775 performing like that.
> As for your FX setup, tighten the timings. 10-10-10 for 1600 MHz is too high. Try 9-9-9-24. All the best.





qu4k3r said:


> PC1
> http://imageshack.us/a/img189/3741/5s3z.png
> 
> PC2
> http://imageshack.us/a/img713/353/txrc.png



maybe 8-9-8 24 at 1.65v  it work for me


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 31, 2013)

eviltwin125 said:


> maybe 8-9-8 24 at 1.65v  it work for me



My value RAM works at even 1728 MHz 8-9-8-24, 1.6V. I don't know how but it works and is stable.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 31, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yeah. But your timings are too loose for 1600 MHz. For 1600 MHz, standard is 9-9-9-24.



Cas 9 is not standard for all memory at 1600MHz. It depends on Jdec specs.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 31, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Cas 9 is not standard for all memory at 1600MHz. It depends on Jdec specs.



Mine doesn't even list for 1600 mhz on cpu-z.

It shows:

609 mhz: 8-8-8-22
685: 9-9-9-24
761: 10-10-10-27
838: 11-11-11-30


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 1, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Cas 9 is not standard for all memory at 1600MHz. It depends on Jdec specs.



True. But most 1600 MHz RAMs have that timing only.



Fizban said:


> Mine doesn't even list for 1600 mhz on cpu-z.
> 
> It shows:
> 
> ...



It is because it shows the base RAM frequency. Since the type is Double Data Rate(DDR gen 3), you have to multiply the CPU-Z frequencies by 2. 

i.e. your RAM can go up to a maximum(official) of 838*2 = 1676 MHz at 11-11-11-30. What is the exact model of your RAM? My value RAM does 8-9-8-24 on 1600 MHz easily and 1728 MHz with slight voltage increments.


----------



## Fizban (Aug 1, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> It is because it shows the base RAM frequency. Since the type is Double Data Rate(DDR gen 3), you have to multiply the CPU-Z frequencies by 2.



I'm aware, but: 

761: 10-10-10-27

is still only 1522 mhz with CAS 10.

and 800 mhz isn't listed - hence 1600 isn't listed.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 2, 2013)

Fizban said:


> I'm aware, but:
> 
> 761: 10-10-10-27
> 
> ...



Yeah that's weird. Anyways, it does not hurt to try 9-9-9-24.  All the best.


----------



## James D (Aug 22, 2013)

CPU-z NEVER shows valid numbers in that table. At least for 1600MHz RAM and above.

Talking about to what timings and frequency can nowadays Samsung RAM come you need to watch this






It is set to 1.5V in BIOS though. And this RAM has 30nm chips with *D* letter at the end.
MSI GE60 with I5. Not mine though... I will get this RAM later

EDIT. This screenshot can't be in the table since it uses beta AIDA.
Could you delete nulls in the read and write scores which are before actual meaning numbers start? I mean 030000 means actually 30000.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 22, 2013)

James D said:


> CPU-z NEVER shows valid numbers in that table. At least for 1600MHz RAM and above.
> 
> Talking about to what timings and frequency can nowadays Samsung RAM come you need to watch this
> 
> ...



I could only if the table would sort it correctly then. I tried once but it seemed the table was messing with ascending and descending values.


----------



## dynastoned (Aug 29, 2013)

Not sure how this compares to some of your beasts.  But here's my best shot.

ps. cut me some slack it's been about 6-7 years since my last build.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2013)

Not bad at all.


----------



## dynastoned (Aug 29, 2013)

dynastoned said:


> Not sure how this compares to some of your beasts.  But here's my best shot.
> 
> ps. cut me some slack it's been about 6-7 years since my last build.
> 
> http://www.dontneed.com/images/membm.png



oh yeah and the memory used is Kingston HyperX Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 2400.

i've tried to get it to run @ 2400 on this rig.  but from what i hear the processor i'm using (amd fx6300) only has memory support up to 1866.  i've managed to get it up to 2250 though but that's it.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 29, 2013)

Table updated.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2013)

dynastoned said:


> oh yeah and the memory used is Kingston HyperX Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 2400.
> 
> i've tried to get it to run @ 2400 on this rig.  but from what i hear the processor i'm using (amd fx6300) only has memory support up to 1866.  i've managed to get it up to 2250 though but that's it.



It takes a good fx series chip to run 2400mhz you csn try bumping your nb volts.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 29, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It takes a good fx series chip to run 2400mhz you csn try bumping your nb volts.



Exactly. But I don't like the IMCs on the AMD CPUs. I hoped for performance increase in IMC after the Phenom II but its not what I expected it to be. Even a Intel Core i3's IMC is better than the FX CPUs.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 31, 2013)

amd have always gone for lower latency from their ram, its some thing they took from nvidia chipsets back in the day.

update for my mobo/cpu too 

i have been able to push the ram a bit higher with haswell


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2013)

D:






http://valid.canardpc.com/6j1ywr

Oh well, with this heavy overclock even the Q6600 will be fine for some time to come.


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 31, 2013)

A tad better results on same OC after some bios tweaking


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2013)

hat said:


> D:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FPC8qls.jpg
> 
> ...



I think you forgot to read the rules? 



itsakjt said:


> Rules: Use the latest stable(non alpha/beta) version of AIDA(currently *3.00.2500*)


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

UPDATE**


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 31, 2013)

hat said:


> D:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FPC8qls.jpg
> 
> ...



Use the latest stable version of AIDA. I did not add this benchmark as it will differ a lot from the latest.



Aquinus said:


> I think you forgot to read the rules?



Thanks a lot for pointing it out. I missed it. 

@All- Table is updated and includes all latest and valid scores.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

could you delete my worse one on the table pretty please


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> could you delete my worse one on the table pretty please



Yes I can but having the lesser score also will be helpful for people overclocking their CPU- The reason I made this thread.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2013)

hat said:


> D:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FPC8qls.jpg
> 
> ...



Please explain to me how this is possible... why is it reading my cache many times faster than it was before, faster memory (but slower latency, heh)? And what's with the L4 cache... does such a thing exist?


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 31, 2013)

hat said:


> Please explain to me how this is possible... why is it reading my cache many times faster than it was before, faster memory (but slower latency, heh)? And what's with the L4 cache... does such a thing exist?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130831/Clipboard01.jpg



Yeah it is because both the cache and memory are tested with larger memory blocks than before. This is made in the new version so that the readings are more accurate because CPU cycle stealing always occurs. 

As for L4 cache, it might be released soon. 
And score is added now.


----------



## DOM (Sep 1, 2013)

on my Hynix sticks 2*8GB


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2013)

L4 cache as I read it for Intel at least is future Haswell-R chips will have the HD5200 series for graphics chips, and 128MB or better L4 cache at 512-bit for initial accessible memory before utilizing system memory. I'm curious to see what really happens...but your question made me do a quick search and that's what I found here:

http://wccftech.com/intel-hd-graphi...ance-compared-hd-5200-gt3e-par-gt640-hd-6670/



> The HD 5200 would feature will dedicated a large amount of the die to an onboard eDRAM package. The L4 cache memory codenamed ‘Crystalwell’ would significantly boost the iGPU performance on Haswell equipped Notebooks by delivering increased bandwidth to the iGPU. Anandtech revealed that the HD 5200 GT3e would make use of 128 MB of eDRAM connected to the main SOC (Haswell Processor) via a 512-bit bus.
> Performance of Haswell CPUs with the 4th Generation Intel HD 5200 graphic chips would be better than NVIDIA GT 640 and much better than AMD’s Radeon HD 6670 discrete graphics solutions...
> 
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/intel-hd-graphi...hd-5200-gt3e-par-gt640-hd-6670/#ixzz2dcIZfdGf



Nice results DOM! All speeds are about 8,000 to 10,000 MB/s faster on RAM than mine at 2133 11-11-11-28 cr1, and your latency is approx 10ns lower too. I know many say Haswell likes timings over speed...but it seems the most noticeable "test" results show speed over timings. Though I haven't tested with my new 4770k yet...but with my last one on my current build, using a divider to clock the RAM up to 2200 showed a significant reduction in speed...iirc it was around the same as what my memory tests at 1600 speed. 2133 at which is rated is good for 30,000 avg and 50ns.


----------



## DOM (Sep 1, 2013)

on my Samsung sticks 2*4GB

View attachment 52393

2800Mhz didn't do better just in write speed 

View attachment 52393


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 1, 2013)

DOM said:


> on my Samsung sticks 2*4GB
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52393&stc=1&d=1378016919
> 
> ...



I cannot see the images. They appear as corrupt. Can you please verify the upload and the forum code?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2013)

Memory is overclocked. CPU isn't overclocked but it is undervolted.

4.2Ghz CPU OC


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 3, 2013)

DOM said:


> on my Hynix sticks 2*8GB
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52392&stc=1&d=1378013931







marsey99 said:


> amd have always gone for lower latency from their ram, its some thing they took from nvidia chipsets back in the day.
> 
> update for my mobo/cpu too
> 
> i have been able to push the ram a bit higher with haswell



How did you two manage to break 35k read? Did any of you tweak adv ram timings?



Well my read & copy fails at 2400 or 2666mhz.. But I noticed it raised those particular timings (tRTL, tIOL) a lot and maybe that's just it. Apparently optimal tRTL 40-41 and tIOL 4

2133MHz








2400MHz CL10








2666MHz CL11


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 3, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> How did you two manage to break 35k read? Did any of you tweak adv ram timings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Beta version please. Use the latest stable version as stated in the rules. Thanks.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 3, 2013)

There isnt really a difference, maybe 100mb/s max in best scenario. 

I will post again


----------



## DOM (Sep 3, 2013)

DOM said:


> on my Samsung sticks 2*4GB
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52393&stc=1&d=1378016919
> 
> ...





itsakjt said:


> I cannot see the images. They appear as corrupt. Can you please verify the upload and the forum code?


are they working? I can see them...



TheHunter said:


> How did you two manage to break 35k read? Did any of you tweak adv ram timings?



nothing just set it under the mem set it to performance but even at stock 2400Mhz I get 35K  not set to performance

but then the OCF has settings for different types of mem chips


----------



## kzinti1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Corsair Dominator Platinum 4 x 4GB. DDR3-2400 @ DDR3-2000 (9-12-12-32 CR2 @ 1.6V)


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 6, 2013)

DOM said:


> are they working? I can see them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No man they are not coming. Really weird.


----------



## dynastoned (Sep 8, 2013)

well i messed around with my timings a little bit and finally got my memory to run at 2400.  here are the results.


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 23, 2013)

UPDATE: An updated version is available. You can download it from the official website. Just make sure to uninstall the present version and then install the new version. First post is updated.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 23, 2013)

DOM said:


> are they working? I can see them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think its the imc we have and the higher speeds with pretty good latency we both ran which helped our scores tbh dude.

i have most of the bios settings set for speed not performance atm as i am still learning how to oc on this new platform.

and no, i cant see them either.


----------



## PainKiller89 (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Sep 27, 2013)

PainKiller89 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52581&stc=1&d=1380242575



New table created for latest version. Scores added.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 28, 2013)

@ 2200mhz CL9


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 4, 2013)

Now with faster memory!


----------



## Timmen (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Oct 6, 2013)

Scores added. Thanks for sharing. Keep the game on.


----------



## varand (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 7, 2013)

Updated results, light OC 4.0 GHz @1.155 V


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 7, 2013)

varand said:


> http://och.boxup.ir/images/67151027260645783828.jpg





BiggieShady said:


> Updated results, light OC 4.0 GHz @1.155 V
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131007/cachemem_new.png



Table updated. 

Awesome scores there varand.


----------



## varand (Oct 8, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Table updated.
> 
> Awesome scores there varand.



Thanks

what about this one 

Read and copy is low because some timings must be loose at 3065 mhz


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 8, 2013)

varand said:


> Thanks
> 
> what about this one
> 
> ...



Latency and write speeds are awesome.  Values added.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 28, 2013)

new bios and enabled amd IOMMU which is disabled by default. wtf 

scores went up!
will try a better one later. this was just a random run


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> new bios and enabled amd IOMMU which is disabled by default. wtf
> 
> scores went up!
> will try a better one later. this was just a random run
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131028/cachemem.png



Use the latest version please.  Check first post for current version.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 30, 2013)

TPUs bench competition starts soon, hope to see some names on the stages 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Nov 8, 2013)

Been trying some different things with my OC to see how if it makes a difference, and this seems like a reasonable place to start.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 8, 2013)

bonzai_cyberninja said:


> Been trying some different things with my OC to see how if it makes a difference, and this seems like a reasonable place to start.



Values are added. Note : Try to increase the IMC frequency i.e. the CPU/NB clock as much as possible. Increase voltage in slight increments and check for stability using Memtest 86 and Intel Burn Test. All the best.


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Nov 8, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Values are added. Note : Try to increase the IMC frequency i.e. the CPU/NB clock as much as possible. Increase voltage in slight increments and check for stability using Memtest 86 and Intel Burn Test. All the best.



Ive got it running at 2.5ghz atm, anything more and i hit some form of instability, however, im thinking thats coming from somewhere else, ill try leveling it with the HT and see how it goes with increased volts.

Oh yes, im using prime for stability/load testing. hadnt thought about memtest


----------



## vega22 (Nov 9, 2013)

not sure which table it falls into xD





not bad for a £50 kit


----------



## majstrzvasi (Dec 29, 2013)

This kit http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by...channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1866c9.html
It was a nightmare to fully stabilized this ram at  2133mhz.  I finally did it at 1.525v.  I wanted some decent voltage because it is for 24/7 use all components on air cooling.

 24/7 System.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2013)

I see that there is a new version.

Here's a run.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 30, 2013)

majstrzvasi said:


> This kit http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by...channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1866c9.html
> It was a nightmare to fully stabilized this ram at  2133mhz.  I finally did it at 1.525v.  I wanted some decent voltage because it is for 24/7 use all components on air cooling.
> 
> 24/7 System.





Aquinus said:


> I see that there is a new version.
> 
> Here's a run.
> View attachment 53595



Good to see this thread is still alive. Your scores are added in the first post.  Contact me for any discrepancies.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

Add please


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 30, 2013)

^Added.
Me sharing after a long time. Memory size increased(8 GB Dual Channel Kingston HyperX), bandwidth slightly decreased, latency decreased.


----------



## OC-Rage (Dec 30, 2013)

2GB Partiot 1333 CL9


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 30, 2013)

OC-Rage said:


> View attachment 53601   2GB Partiot 1333 CL9


I have added your score. Please note that you are using AIDA 64 V3.20.2600 which was an old one. I have added your scores anyway. Those look excellent for a LGA 775 system.
@everyone- Please use the latest version of AIDA at the time when posting benchmarks here. Thank you.


----------



## AndiZX-10R (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2013)

Valid message


This just goes to show how horrible the L2/L3 cache is on AMD chips, and where they get raped by the Intel chips in IPC. Yet here we still are with the same issues.....


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 31, 2013)

AndiZX-10R said:


> View attachment 53622





Steevo said:


> Valid message
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how horrible the L2/L3 cache is on AMD chips, and where they get raped by the Intel chips in IPC. Yet here we still are with the same issues.....



@Steevo - Agreed. Especially the L3 caches. 

Both of your scores are added.


----------



## varand (Dec 31, 2013)

Hyundai Electornics 1600 cl9 2x2GB

Gigabyte z87x-ud4h + i7 4770k

2913mhz cl 11-13-13-35 1T

43220mb/s read





3240mhz cl 12-16-15-35 1T

48368mb/s Write





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




 - 


 -


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is my old veteran...


----------



## R00kie (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## itsakjt (Dec 31, 2013)

varand said:


> Hyundai Electornics 1600 cl9 2x2GB
> 
> Gigabyte z87x-ud4h + i7 4770k
> 
> ...





Ferrum Master said:


> Here is my old veteran...
> 
> View attachment 53630



All of your scores are added. Contact me for any discrepancies. 
And wish you all a happy new year.


----------



## Hexage (Jan 7, 2014)

32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 C9 overclocked... 2400 10-12-11-30 1T


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 7, 2014)

For the new version.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 7, 2014)

I will post a score tomorrow. 
Its the Beta version but I need the beta versions for RIVBE voltage sensors to be monitored.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 16, 2014)

Hexage said:


> 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 C9 overclocked... 2400 10-12-11-30 1T





agent00skid said:


> View attachment 53769
> 
> For the new version.



Both of your scores are added.  Sorry for the delay. 



broken pixel said:


> I will post a score tomorrow.
> Its the Beta version but I need the beta versions for RIVBE voltage sensors to be monitored.



Still waiting for the score from the stable release.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## erixx (Jan 16, 2014)

I cant fin the image upload in this new forum.
anyway, my scores:
35481 read 36222 write 31590 copy 42 ns latency


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 16, 2014)

erixx said:


> I cant fin the image upload in this new forum.



There is "Upload a File" button just below the post/message editor. After uploading you can insert that image or its thumbnail into the post.


----------



## erixx (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (Jan 18, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


>


Score is added. 


erixx said:


> View attachment 54077


Please use the latest version : 4.00.2700.


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2014)

why? my subscription ended, i am not upgrading and dont want trial version because i use Aida with Logitech LCD. the updates are not meant for my mobo, do you pretend that my results will alter your statistics?


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 18, 2014)

erixx said:


> why? my subscription ended, i am not upgrading and dont want trial version because i use Aida with Logitech LCD. the updates are not meant for my mobo, do you pretend that my results will alter your statistics?



It may/will alter your statistics. I want to maintain the integrity of the thread by updating the post regularly and keep the latest of scores. And the latest version of AIDA should work with the same registration key you have and that is legit. 

Sorry for the inconvenience but I can't add any more scores of older versions. Rules are rules. Hope you get my point.


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2014)

I have nothing against that, mate. But in this 10 page thread there are older results. What you gonna do about that is your problem. I just share what I have for conversational goals (hey I have your parts and better stats! etc, or how did you achieve that?) , a proper statistic is much more complex. And I already have send dozens of times my results to Aida.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 18, 2014)

erixx said:


> I have nothing against that, mate. But in this 10 page thread there are older results. What you gonna do about that is your problem. I just share what I have for conversational goals (hey I have your parts and better stats! etc, or how did you achieve that?) , a proper statistic is much more complex. And I already have send dozens of times my results to Aida.



I can show you hell and heaven difference in scores achieved with different versions of AIDA using the same hardware. I cannot simply make the thread outdated. This will serve as a database. The newer the better. Of course people can post scores with older versions but that will not be added to the table.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 18, 2014)

Itsakjt, i dont have overclock like you write in database, 3900 its a normal clock for intels i7-4770k, turbo boost is always on, its not somthing i manually overclocked


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 19, 2014)

here is my new score @ 2400mhz, stable


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 20, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> Itsakjt, i dont have overclock like you write in database, 3900 its a normal clock for intels i7-4770k, turbo boost is always on, its not somthing i manually overclocked


My mistake. Thanks for reporting. Score is corrected. 


TheHunter said:


> here is my new score @ 2400mhz, stable



Added.


----------



## romsiu (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 30, 2014)

my score- w/16 gigs of Samsung low profile ram.


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 31, 2014)

rangerone766 said:


> my score- w/16 gigs of Samsung low profile ram.


Excellent scores you got there. Please use the latest version as mentioned in the first post and I will add it to the table then.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

New AIDA 64 version released(4.20.2800)!
Benchmark and help build a database.


----------



## Hugis (Feb 13, 2014)

here ya go, my old trusty Q9550


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

^Added.


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2014)

I finally ran the latest version


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

^Added.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's my PII965 and will add a 4770k . This is the same ram kit in both machines, G.Skill Flare 1800


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 13, 2014)

^Awesome scores. Added.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks , I'm really impressed with the ram itself it works well in both systems, I just need to try it with the FXs to see how they like it.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 14, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Thanks , I'm really impressed with the ram itself it works well in both systems, I just need to try it with the FXs to see how they like it.


Yeah. 1866 MHz at such low timings ! Just unbelievable. FXs will like it even more.


----------



## erixx (Feb 14, 2014)

just running my 3770K at 5000 Mhz and all values are better except the 1st one (memory read)


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's the same G.Skill Flare 1800 7-8-7 in the FX at 2400 9-10-9


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 15, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Hi.




I think I just drooled a little.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ya those 4960s really kick with the ram


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 16, 2014)

@Johan45 - Best AMD score till now I think.  

@cadaveca - That's an insane score man.  

@Both - Scores are added.


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 17, 2014)

latest version-


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 17, 2014)

rangerone766 said:


> latest version-


Added.


----------



## VinRIGO (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone! This is my results:


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks good Vin


----------



## erixx (Feb 18, 2014)

that latency is not good ....


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 25, 2014)

VinRIGO said:


> Hello everyone! This is my results:
> 
> View attachment 54762


Scores added.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2014)

OK, so, Do I have to register, ie. buy, this program to get the same bench results box? Like the ones posted here?

I am lost...

Thanks for any help. I am not OC-ing my laptop but, I would like to see a comparison of memory. I have Kingston HyperX 1600 2@4GB. I think my reads and writes are good. How do I post them here?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow.


cadaveca said:


> Hi.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2014)

OK, found it, TOOLS!


----------



## Mydog (Feb 25, 2014)

XMP settings on memory, not to bad 

4.7 GHz on CPU vs 5.1 GHz


 



Edit:
Changed the timings and CR but it didn't change much at 4.7 GHz but a bit better at 5.1 GHz CPU speed.


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (Feb 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK, so, Do I have to register, ie. buy, this program to get the same bench results box? Like the ones posted here?
> 
> I am lost...
> 
> Thanks for any help. I am not OC-ing my laptop but, I would like to see a comparison of memory. I have Kingston HyperX 1600 2@4GB. I think my reads and writes are good. How do I post them here?


To have the full benchmark and unlock all the functionality of the program, you need to register. If you don't want to do that, you can also submit the scores you get. You can of course compare the read speeds and latency which will give you a fair idea about the memory bandwidth.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK, found it, TOOLS!



Added. 



Mydog said:


> XMP settings on memory, not to bad
> 
> 4.7 GHz on CPU vs 5.1 GHz
> View attachment 54919 View attachment 54920
> ...



The best score is added.  Awesome scores BTW. 


freeleacher said:


>



Please use the latest version(currently 4.20.2800). Thanks.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> To have the full benchmark and unlock all the functionality of the program, you need to register. If you don't want to do that, you can also submit the scores you get. You can of course compare the read speeds and latency which will give you a fair idea about the memory bandwidth.


So, I think maybe the Memory Bandwith might be the bottleneck for my Hyperx's?

67ns seems a little long for these. Am I wrong?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 27, 2014)

A bit better with higher memory and CPU speed and using the 125 BCLK strap.


----------



## Renesis (Mar 2, 2014)

Here are some mobile numbers (its not overclocked, its just turbo):
Also it would be nice if the table on the first page would have a column with declared memory speed so it can be compared how same memory types behave with different processors.


----------



## freeleacher (Mar 3, 2014)

*Corsair Vengeance RED 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-17100C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Kit (CMZ8GX3M2A2133C11R)*


*Cheap £80*


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 3, 2014)

I think they're stable at, but need a bit longer to solidly confirm.
Damn IMC that can't handle 2*8GB 2400MHz. 
And that awful latency. :S


----------



## freeleacher (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone is interested im sharing my icon set i made for aida64




Uncompress rar put icons into your aida folder.
Goto file preffs/hardware monitoring/sensorpanel and tick show,
right click on the pannel goto new,
item type gauge
type= custom
states 0 to 15.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 3, 2014)

i think this is as good as i can get my ram for 24/7 use.

1.75vdimm.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 3, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> i think this is as good as i can get my ram for 24/7 use.
> 
> 1.75vdimm.



I am not sure I would be running 1.75v on the vdimm for Haswell. Max I have been told to run at, where its OKAY to do so, is 1.7v.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I am not sure I would be running 1.75v on the vdimm for Haswell. Max I have been told to run at, where its OKAY to do so, is 1.7v.


Pretty sure that Intel has said for several years that you really shouldn't go over 1.65v. I would suspect that it would put more strain on the memory controller since every clock generated won't just have to go faster (since you're overclocking,) but it has to have higher voltages. Something like transients could become a problem I would imagine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Pretty sure that Intel has said for several years that you really shouldn't go over 1.65v. I would suspect that it would put more strain on the memory controller since every clock generated won't just have to go faster (since you're overclocking,) but it has to have higher voltages. Something like transients could become a problem I would imagine.



This a direct quote from cadaveca while we were talking about overclocking my memory over the last week. However my situation is perhaps different than others. Still, that guy is running 1.75v though his DIMMs, which is quite a bit over 1.65.



> You can also try pushing up to 1.7 V on DIMMS, no problem, see how that helps.



The DIMMs can handle it, its the IMC that is questionable, but IIRC, if you have the cooling it is fine.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The DIMMs can handle it, its the IMC that is questionable, but IIRC, if you have the cooling it is fine.



Very true. It's thermal expansion and contraction that harms CPUs. A CPU is essentially a resistive circuit, much like an electric heater. If you turn it on and off where temperature goes up and down a lot, you'll have a lot less life in comparison to just leaving the circuit on and running 24/7 at a consistent temperature. CPUs aren't a whole lot different. The more the temperature goes up and down and the more drastic that change is, the more it will wear out the CPU or any IC because the the constant contraction and expansion in the metals in the CPU can increase resistance or even break the circuit (in cases of failure or permanent instability.)

All in all, crunchers aren't hurting their CPUs any more than your average joe because of this.

Note: As a side note, I personally don't think that it's wise to buy a CPU that has gone under LN2 for this very reason.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I am not sure I would be running 1.75v on the vdimm for Haswell. Max I have been told to run at, where its OKAY to do so, is 1.7v.



thanks for the concern dude, but 1.7vdimm is fine 

i am more concerned about the 1.38vcore i give the core everyday than i am the imc tbh but even that gets given little thought.

just to clear up any confusion btw, intel only mention max vdimm on x58 as you need to keep the imc volts within 50mv of the vdimm. so if you set it over 1.65vdimm you need to increase the imc from 1.15v. sandy, ivy and haswell are all done different so that is no longer a constraint but people still bring up the x58 issue for some reason?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> thanks for the concern dude, but 1.7vdimm is fine
> 
> i am more concerned about the 1.38vcore i give the core everyday than i am the imc tbh but even that gets given little thought.
> 
> just to clear up any confusion btw, intel only mention max vdimm on x58 as you need to keep the imc volts within 50mv of the vdimm. so if you set it over 1.65vdimm you need to increase the imc from 1.15v. sandy, ivy and haswell are all done different so that is no longer a constraint but people still bring up the x58 issue for some reason?



1.35v is the absolute max I would take the vcore too.

Im not too sure about that. Yep, fine till your shit pops, or degrades due to heat.

Why do you think on every motherboard ever released these days, advises,to keep memory voltage at or below 1.65?


----------



## vega22 (Mar 4, 2014)

statistically speaking most ram needs 1.65v at most?

i know ddr3 needed upto 1.9v at first but it soon dropped to 1.65v "stock" with the passing of socket 775. since then stock vdimm for ddr3 has dropped lots. i mean i have some which does 1333 on 1.2v and 1600 on 1.3v but they are not very common.

my chip is a dog, runs cool as anything, delid'd and under water but it still sucks the juice like a bitch.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 4, 2014)

Table is updated again.  Sorry for the delay. Kinda busy with studies and presentations. Hope you understand. 
@freeleacher - Thanks for that icon pack.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 4, 2014)

Just because it's not much, doesn't mean my system isn't overclocked.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> statistically speaking most ram needs 1.65v at most?
> 
> i know ddr3 needed upto 1.9v at first but it soon dropped to 1.65v "stock" with the passing of socket 775. since then stock vdimm for ddr3 has dropped lots. i mean i have some which does 1333 on 1.2v and 1600 on 1.3v but they are not very common.
> 
> my chip is a dog, runs cool as anything, delid'd and under water but it still sucks the juice like a bitch.



The actual DIMMs can easily handle more, its the IMC in the chip thats the problem.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 5, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Just because it's not much, doesn't mean my system isn't overclocked.



LOL.  Done.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 5, 2014)

Be afraid my hcpc


----------



## vega22 (Mar 5, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> i think this is as good as i can get my ram for 24/7 use.
> 
> 1.75vdimm.
> 
> View attachment 55180



slacker timings but more efficient tertiary timings.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 5, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Be afraid my hcpc



Please use the latest version. Thanks.


marsey99 said:


> slacker timings but more efficient tertiary timings.
> 
> View attachment 55241



Added.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 5, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Be afraid my hcpc



Reppin the old E8400. Always wanted one of those.


----------



## Pixrazor (Mar 8, 2014)

a little bit on memory write speed


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 8, 2014)

Full speed ahead!  I think the memory is at 100- or 133 MHz.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 9, 2014)

Pixrazor said:


> a little bit on memory write speed
> View attachment 55331



Added. 



agent00skid said:


> View attachment 55332
> 
> Full speed ahead!  I think the memory is at 100- or 133 MHz.



Added.  Because new hardware is too mainstream. XD


----------



## arskatb (Mar 12, 2014)

> Please use the latest version. Thanks.


wont get differend result


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 12, 2014)

arskatb said:


> wont get differend result



Can be different or same! Just for maintaining the integrity and keeping the thread updated!


----------



## wartheridon (Mar 13, 2014)

ASUS EEE PC 901 - 2GRAM


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 13, 2014)

^Added.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 15, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> View attachment 55332
> 
> Full speed ahead!  I think the memory is at 100- or 133 MHz.





Pixrazor said:


> a little bit on memory write speed
> View attachment 55331




This makes me feel bad for AMD, the latency is closer to an old P4 or an atom than to any new Intel chip. 


wartheridon said:


> ASUS EEE PC 901 - 2GRAMView attachment 55414


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2014)

Tried my Dell Venue 11 Pro:


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 17, 2014)

chevy350 said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 55458



Added. 



HammerON said:


> Tried my Dell Venue 11 Pro:



Added. Best scores out of an Atom chip I have ever seen!


----------



## wartheridon (Mar 19, 2014)

This is a oldmachine..i format and run bench. enjoy


----------



## BRiX (Mar 20, 2014)

with g.skill RipjawsZ F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 20, 2014)

wartheridon said:


> View attachment 55542
> 
> This is a oldmachine..i format and run bench. enjoy



Added. 



BRiX said:


> with g.skill RipjawsZ F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZHView attachment 55543



Added. Excellent scores.


----------



## Henkenator68NL (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is my score with 2x4 Gb Dominator Platinums (rated 2133 CL9) CPU oced@4500MHz:


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 21, 2014)

Henkenator68NL said:


> Here is my score with 2x4 Gb Dominator Platinums (rated 2133 CL9) CPU oced@4500MHz:


Cannot find your attachment. Please verify.


----------



## Henkenator68NL (Mar 21, 2014)

Ahh I think I need to upload the save from aida mem and cache right?
I didn't save the previous one but here is a new one. I hope this is oke!


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 22, 2014)

Henkenator68NL said:


> Ahh I think I need to upload the save from aida mem and cache right?
> I didn't save the previous one but here is a new one. I hope this is oke!
> View attachment 55630


It is absolutely ok and it is excellent.  Added.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Apr 18, 2014)

My Avexir Core Series 2133 CL9 @ 2800 CL 12 with manual sub timing (except TWR my Gigabyte Z87X-OC cannot change it , I don't understand why ?)


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 18, 2014)

Enterprise24 said:


> My Avexir Core Series 2133 CL9 @ 2800 CL 12 with manual sub timing (except TWR my Gigabyte Z87X-OC cannot change it , I don't understand why ?)


Thanks for the scores. Added.  As for your query, maybe a future BIOS update will help.


----------



## emissary42 (Apr 19, 2014)

Enterprise24 said:


> My Avexir Core Series 2133 CL9 @ 2800 CL 12 with manual sub timing (except TWR my Gigabyte Z87X-OC cannot change it , I don't understand why ?)


I just checked that, its right between tWTR and tWTP (at least in X08).


----------



## Johan45 (May 1, 2014)

Got one for ya itsakjt Phenom II X6 1090T


----------



## itsakjt (May 2, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> View attachment 56347
> 
> Got one for ya itsakjt Phenom II X6 1090T


Whoa that's an excellent score for a Phenom II system, the best I have seen so far! Can you tell me what voltage you need for that NB clock?


----------



## Johan45 (May 2, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Whoa that's an excellent score for a Phenom II system, the best I have seen so far! Can you tell me what voltage you need for that NB clock?


 
It was sitting at 1.31v for the CPU_NB. That was prime95 blend stable at 4.4G. I'm sure I could pump it up a bit more for benching.


----------



## itsakjt (May 2, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It was sitting at 1.31v for the CPU_NB. That was prime95 blend stable at 4.4G. I'm sure I could pump it up a bit more for benching.



That's a good chip you have. Excellent work. Mine is not even stable at 3000 MHz even at 1.4 V. I doubt whether the motherboard plays in this part. Mine does 2800 MHz at 1.25 V with the RAMs at 1866 MHz 9-10-9-24-1T. The timings are from the RAM else the CPU can take lower timings as well.


----------



## Johan45 (May 3, 2014)

I was cranking it dow a bit last night for a 4.0 super pi and will post the difference when I get an opportunity. NB is higher still and so is the ram speed.


----------



## itsakjt (May 4, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I was cranking it dow a bit last night for a 4.0 super pi and will post the difference when I get an opportunity. NB is higher still and so is the ram speed.



Excellent. Do post it. And it would be nice if you can send me a SiSoft Sandra memory bandwidth screenshot.


----------



## Johan45 (May 4, 2014)

I don't have sisoft, itsakjt but I did crank this thing down a bit. Got some better latencies. Got the NB to 3200 and tweaked the ram to 6-8-6


----------



## itsakjt (May 4, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> I don't have sisoft, itsakjt but I did crank this thing down a bit. Got some better latencies. Got the NB to 3200 and tweaked the ram to 6-8-6
> 
> View attachment 56420



Insane!  What RAMs are you using here? My RAMs does not even post at 8-8-8-20 at that frequency.


----------



## Johan45 (May 4, 2014)

It's G.Skill Flare.  They don't make ram like this anymore, you have to scour the classifides and Ebay for this kind of stuff.  Here's a link to the stuff http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/ddr3ram/4gbgskillpc314400flaredualkitcl71800mhz.html


----------



## itsakjt (May 4, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> It's G.Skill Flare.  They don't make ram like this anymore, you have to scour the classifides and Ebay for this kind of stuff.  Here's a link to the stuff http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/ddr3ram/4gbgskillpc314400flaredualkitcl71800mhz.html


I see! I have never seen such low latencies on such frequency! Is there any brand who makes RAMs like these now?


----------



## Johan45 (May 4, 2014)

No not really they're catering more to higher frequency ram these days. Your best bet is to check E-bay or the classifides. AMD love lower speed and tight timings. The FX does "better" with higher frequency but it's still AMD.  Some of the "really" good ram goes for a high premium these days.


----------



## Johan45 (May 5, 2014)

Here's an update itsakjt, same memory at 2000


----------



## itsakjt (May 7, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Here's an update itsakjt, same memory at 2000
> 
> View attachment 56471


Awesome Johan45! How much does it score on 3D Mark Vantage and 3D Mark 11? I am kinda sure it beats the 6350 and maybe the 83xx too!


----------



## Johan45 (May 7, 2014)

That I don't know itsajkt, I typically don'trun those benches on my AMD. I could try one I guess when I'mdone with Super Pi


----------



## Brokenbc (May 11, 2014)

Heres my old budget girl. Cheep 1333 memory OC'd to 1600. That score above is insane.I didn't even know they could handle memory up to 2000


----------



## itsakjt (May 11, 2014)

Brokenbc said:


> Heres my old budget girl. Cheep 1333 memory OC'd to 1600. That score above is insane.I didn't even know they could handle memory up to 2000
> 
> View attachment 56588


Whoa man! How can you achieve those scores? Even my Phenom II X4 955BE overclocked as filled in system specs fails to perform like that even at much higher frequencies! The only diff being mine is a C3 rev chip. I wonder whether C2 chips were better than C3! Scores added.


----------



## agent00skid (May 12, 2014)

New toy!  Athlon 5350 with 2*4GB RAM running 1600CL10 at 1,26v.


----------



## damric (May 12, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (May 12, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> New toy!  Athlon 5350 with 2*4GB RAM running 1600CL10 at 1,26v.
> 
> View attachment 56596



Added. 



damric said:


>



Please update to latest version. Thanks.


----------



## Eroticus (May 12, 2014)

4.4Mhz Overclock / Everything else on stock, like voltage and memory.


----------



## damric (May 12, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> 
> Please update to latest version. Thanks.



My bad...

Is there much difference in the versions other than the new one can't seem to read my CPU-NB?


----------



## itsakjt (May 12, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> 4.4Mhz Overclock / Everything else on stock, like voltage and memory.



Please use the *latest stable(non Alpha/Beta)* release. Thank you.



damric said:


> My bad...
> 
> Is there much difference in the versions other than the new one can't seem to read my CPU-NB?



Yeah there's some difference. Also I made the rules that way since everyday newer products are being launched and this software is updated to support them which helps to maintain the consistency of the scores. 

Scores are added.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2014)

My slowpoke rig at work...


----------



## itsakjt (May 12, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> My slowpoke rig at work...
> 
> View attachment 56603


Please update to the latest version. Thank you.  Also I wonder, how come your system with lower timings than mine and with the same NB clock scores poorer. Did you have anything running in the background?


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Please update to the latest version. Thank you.  Also I wonder, how come your system with lower timings than mine and with the same NB clock scores poorer. Did you have anything running in the background?


 
I just did it... scores are the same.

The Motherboard is an utter rubbish. I hate Gigabyte... this board has higher revisions(many) with many fixed things and more stable BIOS. GB likes to beta test their products with normal consumers using first wave batches...


----------



## itsakjt (May 12, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> I just did it... scores are the same.
> 
> The Motherboard is an utter rubbish. I hate Gigabyte... this board has higher revisions(many) with many fixed things and more stable BIOS. GB likes to beta test their products with normal consumers using first wave batches...


Dude latest stable release.  I am giving you the link. http://www.aida64.com/downloads

Select the version you want to have.  Non alpha/beta.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2014)

I off the workplace...

You can have my primary rig


----------



## itsakjt (May 12, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> I off the workplace...
> 
> You can have my primary rig
> 
> View attachment 56610


Added.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 12, 2014)




----------



## mohammad (May 12, 2014)




----------



## agent00skid (May 13, 2014)

A refresh of my A10-7850K.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 13, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2014)

here is a run of my rig through teamviewer since i am at work ^^






this is the latest Aida64 Engineer version ^^


----------



## itsakjt (May 13, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


>





mohammad said:


>





agent00skid said:


> A refresh of my A10-7850K.
> 
> View attachment 56615





BarbaricSoul said:


>



Added. 



puma99dk| said:


> here is a run of my rig through teamviewer since i am at work ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rules: *Use the latest stable(non alpha/beta) release. Thanks. *


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2014)

just for u itsakjt


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 13, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> just for u itsakjt




Uhh... buy a another stick mate , why single channel>


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Uhh... buy a another stick mate , why single channel>



i changed to ITX 2months or something ago, and i already know 8gigs ain't totally enough for me, when i use my computer totally so i decided to go 1x8gb for now and only use a single monitor running at 2560x1440@120hz for now, i use to have a 1080p connected to, but i don't use it these days, but i will buy one more maybe next month or a little later.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 13, 2014)

RAM is still stupidly expensive... It holds me back too...

I got my registered Samsung set on fleabay as it was named obscurely... BTW its very easy to OC with ECC ram... each slighted misbehavior is logged and thus makes an easy job whom you can also trust on daily 24/7 basis.


----------



## itsakjt (May 13, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> just for u itsakjt


Added.


----------



## vibr0 (May 13, 2014)

here is mine having fun overclocking


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 13, 2014)

got my RAM running in X.M.P


----------



## itsakjt (May 15, 2014)

vibr0 said:


> here is mine having fun overclocking
> 
> View attachment 56635



Added. 



BarbaricSoul said:


> got my RAM running in X.M.P



Added.


----------



## P4-630 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (May 19, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 56790


Added.


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2014)

havent posted since i got my ivy bridge. 24/7 clocks


----------



## itsakjt (May 22, 2014)

d1nky said:


> havent posted since i got my ivy bridge. 24/7 clocks


Added.


----------



## itsakjt (May 22, 2014)

Self submission. Borrowed a FX 8120 from a friend.


----------



## DarkEgo (May 29, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (May 29, 2014)

DarkEgo said:


> View attachment 56999


Added.


----------



## URBAN303 (May 30, 2014)

2x4 GB DDR3 ~1866Mhz Kingston Hyper-X Beast (modified via Bios) 1.65V


----------



## itsakjt (May 31, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> 2x4 GB DDR3 ~1866Mhz Kingston Hyper-X Beast (modified via Bios) 1.65V


Whoa! 5 GHz! Added.


----------



## URBAN303 (May 31, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Whoa! 5 GHz! Added.


5Ghz 24/7 is okay  IDLE temp = 24°C & Load temp = 35°C


----------



## skline00 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Shambles1980 (May 31, 2014)

Just downloaded this.. 
and its lavalysts Everest re-branded isn't it?


----------



## URBAN303 (May 31, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> Just downloaded this..
> and its lavalysts Everest re-branded isn't it?



Not exactly ... AIDA64 Extreme Edition is by FinalWire. _(a remake of Everest I think ...)_
http://www.aida64.com/product/aida64-extreme/overview


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 31, 2014)

They do look exactly the same to me, which is a good thing as i wanted to find a replacement for Everest now it wont work with my gpu and cpu.
but looking at the copy rights i guess aida came 1st..
any way uploaded my scores which i think should be terrible as this ram seems ridiculously slow (slower than my old 5-5-5-15 ddr2 800


----------



## URBAN303 (May 31, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> They look exactly the same to me.
> which is a good thing as i wanted to find a replacment for everest now it wont work with my gpu and cpu.
> but looking at the copy rights i guess aida came 1st..



Yes i know but Aida64 = successor of Everest ^^
Check here > http://www.lavalys.com/ ^^

Not exactly ... because DDR3 is more fast in data transfert than DDR2 ...
example : DDR2 @ 1066Mhz transfer less data than DDR3 @ 1066Mhz ^^

It's like the GDDR5 memory; 256 Bit clocked at the speed of a 512 Bit memory; then 512 bit transfer more data.

Latency is not noticeable to the human eye ^ ^ you're not human? 

1 second = 1000000000 ns ^^

then there is little chance that you can see the difference between 40, 60 or 100 ns

But to stay on topic I would say that is very reliable as AIDA64 software. 
It is frequently updated by incorporating new technologies such as was the case from version 4.30 I believe; adding API Mantle


----------



## itsakjt (May 31, 2014)

All scores added till now. 
And yes, Finalwire's AIDA 64 is the successor to Lavalys' Everest. 
The software is very good for monitoring and benchmark purposes and for detailed system information including brand and model of every component(HDD, Ethernet controller, WiFi, RAM manufacturer, LCD manufacturer, Super I/O controller etc).


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 31, 2014)

URBAN303 said:


> Yes i know but Aida64 = successor of Everest ^^
> Check here > http://www.lavalys.com/ ^^
> 
> Not exactly ... because DDR3 is more fast in data transfert than DDR2 ...
> ...



well i was basing it on a stupid 5.3 mem performance score  in windows test. I must have had something els in the back ground though because a re run and its 7.7 so its not as bad as i thought lol.


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 1, 2014)

ok but you can overclock your ddr via your bios maybe .... ^^

to overclock your ram you need to have good ventilation in the case.
airflow for ram so

but 7.7 Ms Windows Index Performance it's correct  (don't forget the max is 7.9)


----------



## jophj (Jun 1, 2014)

That's mine


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 1, 2014)

jophj said:


> That's mine
> 
> View attachment 57041


Added.  BTW, those timings look quite high for 1866 MHz. Standard is 9-10-9-27. You will get better performance if you tighten those timings.


----------



## jophj (Jun 2, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Added.  BTW, those timings look quite high for 1866 MHz. Standard is 9-10-9-27. You will get better performance if you tighten those timings.



You're right, I forgot about timings.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 2, 2014)

jophj said:


> You're right, I forgot about timings.
> 
> View attachment 57066


Added.


----------



## kartodk (Jun 4, 2014)

nice amd procie, cheap but no L3 cache & stuck at 35% oc  with all default


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 4, 2014)

This is my ripjaws not really tweaked at all. but seems better regardless.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 5, 2014)

All scores added till now.


----------



## Woomack (Jun 5, 2014)

I just found 2 older results and I thought I will add them to the thread.
Both made on RipjawsZ 2133 9-11-10-28 / Samsung HCK0


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 5, 2014)

Woomack said:


> I just found 2 older results and I thought I will add them to the thread.
> Both made on RipjawsZ 2133 9-11-10-28 / Samsung HCK0
> 
> View attachment 57136
> ...


It can be here as a post but I am sorry I cannot add older scores anymore. If you can, please re-run the benchmarks with the latest version. Thanks.


----------



## Woomack (Jun 6, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> It can be here as a post but I am sorry I cannot add older scores anymore. If you can, please re-run the benchmarks with the latest version. Thanks.



I will when I finish some other tests. So far I haven't made any results on 4.50 version.


----------



## Andreezy (Jun 13, 2014)

here is my contribution to LGA1366/Bloomfield.
i bumped into this thread while searching for benchmarks for AIDA Mem & Cache benchmark to compare, and this thread is perfect.
only thing that would make this better is to create benchmark result tables by socket type, just to keep things in better contrast.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 14, 2014)

Andreezy said:


> here is my contribution to LGA1366/Bloomfield.
> i bumped into this thread while searching for benchmarks for AIDA Mem & Cache benchmark to compare, and this thread is perfect.
> only thing that would make this better is to create benchmark result tables by socket type, just to keep things in better contrast.
> 
> View attachment 57291


Please use the latest version~4.50.3000.


----------



## brunello (Jun 14, 2014)

standard kingston 1600 CL11


----------



## Andreezy (Jun 14, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Please use the latest version~4.50.3000.


I just did .
thank you for starting the thread.


----------



## brunello (Jun 14, 2014)

Andreezy said:


> I just did .
> thank you for starting the thread.



hey man, great motherboard!


----------



## Andreezy (Jun 14, 2014)

brunello said:


> hey man, great motherboard!


yeah thanks man,
it has always served me well.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 15, 2014)

brunello said:


> standard kingston 1600 CL11





Andreezy said:


> I just did .
> thank you for starting the thread.



Both of your scores are added.


----------



## damric (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe I can get some of the secondary and tertiary timings down more.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 25, 2014)

damric said:


> Maybe I can get some of the secondary and tertiary timings down more.


Added.


----------



## Pixrazor (Jun 27, 2014)

Just got this 1055T @3933mhz, can't go higher hi3





Edit: A bit more tweaking later


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 27, 2014)

Pixrazor said:


> Just got this 1055T @3933mhz, can't go higher hi3
> 
> View attachment 57456
> 
> ...


Added.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


>


Added.  As far as I can see you have not overclocked your system. Let me know if you did.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 28, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Added.  As far as I can see you have not overclocked your system. Let me know if you did.


Stock cooling isn't forgiving for me, and I lack funds for a better cooler.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Stock cooling isn't forgiving for me, and I lack funds for a better cooler.


I see.


----------



## diexmax (Jul 1, 2014)

My benchmark;


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2014)

Small OC + higher NB/HT speed


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 1, 2014)

diexmax said:


> My benchmark;





Vario said:


> Here is mine





Athlonite said:


> View attachment 57487
> 
> Small OC + higher NB/HT speed



All of your scores are added.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Stock cooling isn't forgiving for me, and I lack funds for a better cooler.



It's a shame your living all the way over in Oregon I have a perfectly fine Cooler master Hyper 212 (original) which would have done the cooling job more than admirably on your FX6300 or the A6


----------



## Toothless (Jul 2, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> It's a shame your living all the way over in Oregon I have a perfectly fine Cooler master Hyper 212 (original) which would have done the cooling job more than admirably on your FX6300 or the A6


That would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> That would be the greatest thing ever.



As I said it's a shame you live all the way over in oregon for a reason it'd cost more than you buy one for to send it but if you could find one cheap there even second hand it doesn't matter they don't fail unless broken that'd kill any heat issues you might have..

I used it on both an Athlon x2 7750 which was OC'd by about 17% never had a problem I also used it on an Phenom II X4 940 to get it running stable at 965 speeds no problems with heat there either 

if you cant find one of those try looking for an Tuniq Tower 120 also a great HSF for it's size


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 7, 2014)

( 2x4GB G.SKILL ARES F3-2133C9D-8GAB )


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 7, 2014)

emissary42 said:


> ( 2x4GB G.SKILL ARES F3-2133C9D-8GAB )


Added.  Awesome cache performance BTW!


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2014)

just received a renewal offer from Aida and jumped in! Check if you guys can apply.
Now I can upload some results with the latest version.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 22, 2014)

My best of, almost 36.2gb/s read 






this mentioned in red did the trick to pass 36gb/s barier, actually all those timings now and in bios disabled mch full check and ram training.


----------



## erixx (Jul 22, 2014)

3770K @ 4400Mhz
16GB Ripjawss @2400
Image 1, CR=1 / Image 2, CR=2


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 23, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> My best of, almost 36.2gb/s read
> 
> View attachment 57890
> 
> ...





erixx said:


> View attachment 57905
> 3770K @ 4400Mhz
> 16GB Ripjawss @2400
> Image 1, CR=1 / Image 2, CR=2


All of your scores are added.


----------



## erixx (Jul 26, 2014)

Devils Canyon now, same Ripjaws 2400 Mhz. SOme interesting differences:


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 27, 2014)

erixx said:


> Devils Canyon now, same Ripjaws 2400 Mhz. SOme interesting differences:
> View attachment 58004


Added.  Good scores BTW.


----------



## Micro (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine for comparison.
Wish this board was overclockable


----------



## erixx (Jul 28, 2014)

^wow
You have gamers and homies, and you have real pros!


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll just leave this here. A mild overclock for my 3820. I don't feel like beating the crap out of my poor 3820 today. 
To get over 4.2Ghz I need to set my bclk strap to 125Mhz which I get pushed towards 2333Mhz memory and a minimum OC of 4.5Ghz without turbo. At 100Mhz with turbo, I can lower my core voltage offset while boosting my turbo offset so my machine idles lower and gets more juice under load for the OC. It has worked out great for power consumption but I can't go higher than 4.2Ghz to do it since the 3820 is a partially locked CPU, I would need to invest in a K-edition CPU. Not that I feel like I need it, the 3820 works fine for just about everything. Video transcoding could be better, but this is a quad core after all. 







Micro said:


> Mine for comparison.
> Wish this board was overclockable
> 
> View attachment 58048


That doesn't just looks like a 10c/20t CPU server, but it looks like a motherboard with two of them for 20c/40t. Am I right?


----------



## Micro (Jul 28, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> That doesn't just looks like a 10c/20t CPU server, but it looks like a motherboard with two of them for 20c/40t. Am I right?


 
Actually it's a dual 12c/24t, so 24c/48t.
Hence the high latency with the quad channel and low memory speed.
The memory speed can step up to 933(DDR31866) but would require new memory as what is installed won't go that high.
It does it's work as a workstation during the day, but gets to play during it's time off


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 28, 2014)

Micro said:


> Actually it's a dual 12c/24t, so 24c/48t.
> Hence the high latency with the quad channel and low memory speed.
> The memory speed can step up to 933(DDR31866) but would require new memory as what is installed won't go that high.
> It does it's work as a workstation during the day, but gets to play during it's time off


That's a nice looking machine there. I would like to have just one of those in my machine. 
The added latency is also when memory is read from one CPU that is connected to the other. Some off the added latency is because of the occasional use of QPI to allow both CPUs to access each other's memory. It's a trade off but when you have this many cores the bandwidth is a bit more important when cache can do it's job effectively. If you're running registered DIMMs, that will add a little bit of latency too since it takes an extra clock cycle to buffer the dram signal coming from the memory controller.

All in all, I'm curious what you use that kind of machine for. As for play, I'm curious how it holds up. I don't game nearly as much as I used to and I suspect when skt2011-3 comes out there will be a surplus of lower cost used Xeons for skt2011 on the market so I'm keeping my options open if a Xeon become a viable upgrade option as my board supports quite a few E5 Xeons with recent BIOS releases.


----------



## erixx (Jul 28, 2014)

now with i7 4790K at 4800 Mhz, 1,3 v
(not fully stable)


----------



## Micro (Jul 28, 2014)

sI found a way to tweak the memory to run @1866 so new results -






Aquinus said:


> All in all, I'm curious what you use that kind of machine for. As for play, I'm curious how it holds up. I don't game nearly as much as I used to and I suspect when skt2011-3 comes out there will be a surplus of lower cost used Xeons for skt2011 on the market so I'm keeping my options open if a Xeon become a viable upgrade option as my board supports quite a few E5 Xeons with recent BIOS releases.


 
The workstation is currently being used for GIS mapping of utilities and imposing aerial photos (after removing the earth's curvature from the photos) onto the mapping.
Kinda neat to be able to tell someone in the field 10 miles from where you are - "you see that hose bibb on the side of the house, well the water line is 5 feet to the left of it and about 2 feet deep, be careful of the rose bushes" 

My only current gaming is Borderlands 2, so it and the dual 7970s are just a bit overkill.
But you gotta use wat ya got, eh?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Jul 29, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> summer clocks, stock volts.
> 
> View attachment 51670
> 
> ...


Did you hit 5GHZ on air?


----------



## PunchCLown (Aug 2, 2014)

Well here is my POS system XD


----------



## vega22 (Aug 4, 2014)

D1RTYD1Z619 said:


> Did you hit 5GHZ on air?



yes, topped out at 5.1ghz that chip with what i felt comfortable giving it under air cooling.

my sandy chips only ever had air cooling too, 25k hit 5ghz on same volts.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625900


http://hwbot.org/image/835487.jpg


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> yes, topped out at 5.1ghz that chip with what i felt comfortable giving it under air cooling.
> 
> my sandy chips only ever had air cooling too, 25k hit 5ghz on same volts.
> 
> ...



The max OC i've gotten with my 3820 is 4.92Ghz, which isn't too bad but it needs a lot of voltage to do it. Sandy Bridge does the overclocking thing pretty well, there are 2700k chips that will hit 5.4Ghz on air with the right motherboard.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 4, 2014)

yea man, i wanted a 27 when i got the 6 but they wanted another £70 for them which wasn't worth the gamble imo for a slightly higher clock. i mean 250 for the 7 or 180 for the 6, it was not a hard choice in the end.

i keep promising myself i will throw them both under my phase but i never do xD


----------



## Pixrazor (Aug 4, 2014)

hey there, just got a new stuff here fx 8320 it is
turbo off and cpu at stock


----------



## varand (Aug 19, 2014)

Avexir MSI Z77 Mpower Optimized 2666mhz 4x4GB cl 11-13-13-35-2T 1.65v MFR single side

Write=47401mb/s Copy=40710mb/s

3035mhz cl 11-15-13-35-2T





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2854mhz cl 11-15-14-35 1T     tRDRD=4      tWRWR=4

Read=41921 mb/s





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hyper pi 32m 3000mhz cl 12-15-14-35-2T 1.65v (Stable)


----------



## varand (Aug 29, 2014)

Aida 64 Dual channel World Record

Chipset / CPU = z87 / i7 4790k
memory = Avexir Core 2666 cl 11 2x4GB
Test = 3080mhz cl 8-12-11-18-1T with tight secondary & third timings





and MaxxMem World Record too

http://hwbot.org/submission/2614373_varand_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_3224.7_marks







 - 

 - 

 - 

 -


----------



## drifter93 (Sep 1, 2014)

My mobo wouldn't let me use 4.3ghz and 2600 at the same time... Using tridentx 4*4 2600 c10... Still pretty awsome numbers...


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2014)

4790K at 4800 Mhz


----------



## Mydog (Oct 17, 2014)

New platform to play with


----------



## craigo (Oct 17, 2014)

The AMD system, Does this seem reasonable for this chip/platform.
I can`t offer a logical explanation as to why i am so fond of this system.
Should i thrash it some more? The system is stable and fast at these clocks.


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 17, 2014)

@Everyone - Very sorry, could not follow this thread for a long time until today. Table is updated. 



craigo said:


> View attachment 59742
> The AMD system, Does this seem reasonable for this chip/platform.
> I can`t offer a logical explanation as to why i am so fond of this system.
> Should i thrash it some more? The system is stable and fast at these clocks.



Can you re-run the bench another time? The memory copy speed seems ridiculously high.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 17, 2014)

Stock on the memory


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 17, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Stock on the memory


Added.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 17, 2014)

Here is one for me.
This is my everyday setup.
Will do my bench setup later.


----------



## The N (Oct 17, 2014)

Asylum said:


> Here is one for me.
> This is my everyday setup.
> Will do my bench setup later.



very good OCed and latency rate is also impressive at that clocks. which rams btw


----------



## The N (Oct 20, 2014)

here you go. *so far this is my Best*


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 26, 2014)

Asylum said:


> Here is one for me.
> This is my everyday setup.
> Will do my bench setup later.





The N said:


> here you go. *so far this is my Best*



Please use the latest version. Thanks.


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 26, 2014)

Memory speed at stock (1600) cpu oc at 4.5

AIDA version 4.70


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is my CPUz for the machine and here is my mem & cache benchmark. Memory is 1866MHz originally bumped up to 2133.


----------



## The N (Oct 26, 2014)

@itsakjt 

i installed 4.7v of AIDA64 but its trial and some of fields are filled with _*TRIAL VErsion *_text


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 1, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Memory speed at stock (1600) cpu oc at 4.5
> 
> AIDA version 4.70View attachment 59972





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Here is my CPUz for the machine and here is my mem & cache benchmark. Memory is 1866MHz originally bumped up to 2133.



Scores are added. 



The N said:


> @itsakjt
> 
> i installed 4.7v of AIDA64 but its trial and some of fields are filled with _*TRIAL VErsion *_text



Yes. Copy the licence files from the previous version into the new installation folder. Else you will have to buy the software.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2014)

Here my new one running 8GB of Mushkin blackline 2400MHz DDR3 @ 11-13-13-31




going to set CR to 1 and rerun the test to see if makes much of a difference


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Memory speed at stock (1600) cpu oc at 4.5
> 
> AIDA version 4.70



Increase your North Bridge speed to 2600MHz and you'll get a good boost in performance


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 17, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> Increase your North Bridge speed to 2600MHz and you'll get a good boost in performance


I could not. I get BSOD . I even gone the voltage from 1.85 to 1.2 but again bsod.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 17, 2014)

I gone the timings lower. i got something better in Read Copy and L3 cache but worse now in L1 and L2. Should i keep the lwoer timings or it does not worth for the L2 and L1??


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2014)

cache is cpu dude not ram. 

while faster ram will help cpu performance a little is counteracted by the fact your cpu is 100mhz slower in the 2nd run.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 17, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> cache is cpu dude not ram.
> 
> while faster ram will help cpu performance a little is counteracted by the fact your cpu is 100mhz slower in the 2nd run.


I know it is cpu  . :O i forgot i rolled back to 4.4 some days ago.

Should i try to lower timings more or is there any danger?They are stable at 9.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2014)

8 is better 

tbh dude if i was you i would see how much head room you have pushing them higher speeds as that cpu will kep scaling past 1866mhz.

but the only real way to know what is best for you is to test. 

you might find your ram will do cas7 at 1600 or cas 9 at 2133, until you try you never know.

for my system somethings bench better at 1600 cas 6, others 2400 cas 9 as some stuff loves the bandwidth while others want low latency.


----------



## Johan45 (Nov 19, 2014)

I know this isn't the most current version itsakjt but it's what I had at the time.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 20, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I could not. I get BSOD . I even gone the voltage from 1.85 to 1.2 but again bsod.




I see now why you can't I should have paid more attention to the type of mobo your running take it easy on that 970 you don't want to cook the VRM


----------



## Xpredator (Dec 25, 2014)

There goes mine:


----------



## Henkenator68NL (Dec 25, 2014)

Oke I was playing with my x79 Rampage IV extreme black edition,  with 4930K and 4 x 4Gb Dominator Platinum 2133 CL9.

Got to a very stable bc
lk around 160Mhz, dram started scaleling very nice. Still playing with timings, but I think the result for now is great.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 28, 2014)

New run for me.


----------



## Seba_i5K (Dec 28, 2014)

My contribution from my 1yo machine

Memory: 2x8Gb Kingston HyperX Beast @2133MHz


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

Update for you! This is with my current rig.


----------



## pegadroid88 (Jan 2, 2015)

bad or normal?
2 x 4 GB CORSAIR CMD8GX3M2A1600C8


----------



## BassBoost1981 (Jan 2, 2015)

meine 4x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 4 (F4-2666C15Q-16GRR)


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## The N (Jan 7, 2015)

Asrock z77 Extreme 6
i7 2600K @5.1GHz
Gskill RipJAws X 2x4GB @2133mhz @9.10.9 latency Timing


----------



## Henkenator68NL (Jan 7, 2015)

Is the frontpage / result list still being updated ???


----------



## Ebo (Jan 7, 2015)

all at stock


----------



## Mydog (Jan 29, 2015)

A little OC


----------



## Woomack (Jan 29, 2015)

No way to beat 8 core CPU but here is mine


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2015)

Woomack said:


> No way to beat 8 core CPU but here is mine




WOW  
Nice Core, cache and memory speeds and timings 

This is on LN2 or Phase cooling?


----------



## Woomack (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks 

This result was on dice. Memory on air. Cache clock can probably go higher but when I was testing it then I couldn't set higher bclk and lower ratio was giving me worse results in other tests. I just made quick AIDA64 run when I was benching something else.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2015)

Woomack said:


> Thanks
> 
> This result was on dice. Memory on air. Cache clock can probably go higher but when I was testing it then I couldn't set higher bclk and lower ratio was giving me worse results in other tests. I just made quick AIDA64 run when I was benching something else.


What temps do you get with dice?


----------



## Woomack (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't remember exactly. Pot is something near -68/-70C idle while CPU above 0 under full load on all cores. I'm usually not checking idle temps on CPU as most boards can't read anything below 0 or -10C anyway.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2015)

Woomack said:


> I don't remember exactly. Pot is something near -68/-70C idle while CPU above 0 under full load on all cores. I'm usually not checking idle temps on CPU as most boards can't read anything below 0 or -10C anyway.


Thanks, I was thinking about pot temps 

I'm getting 70L of LN2 on Tuesday to do some more serious benching


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 5, 2015)

was tweaking for 32m efficiency


----------



## Pegadroid (May 16, 2015)

My ram is bad?


----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2015)

My Asus G750JX ROG laptop, cpu capped at 2.8Ghz


----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2015)

Pegadroid said:


> View attachment 64865
> 
> My ram is bad?



Why is your ram running at 666MHz?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2015)

Pegadroid said:


> View attachment 64865
> 
> My ram is bad?


No, it's just 1333mhz so not bad , just slow unfortunately.


----------



## Athlonite (May 16, 2015)

Pegadroid said:


> View attachment 64865
> 
> My ram is bad?




You have a good mobo and a good CPU it's just getting hobbled by slow ram maybe think about getting some faster ram anything over DDR3-1600 should not only improve your scores but it will also increase overall system performance on a daily basis that you will see


----------



## Pegadroid (May 17, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Why is your ram running at 666MHz?


when running at higgher frequensi, my gaming controller like xbox 360 controller have delay.


Tatty_One said:


> No, it's just 1333mhz so not bad , just slow unfortunately.





Athlonite said:


> You have a good mobo and a good CPU it's just getting hobbled by slow ram maybe think about getting some faster ram anything over DDR3-1600 should not only improve your scores but it will also increase overall system performance on a daily basis that you will see


i have corsair dominator 2133mhz cl9 (2x4GB), but running at default setting. when running xmp, affected delay controller.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 17, 2015)

Still have not finish fine tuning. Mild overclock with XMP DDR4 right now.


----------



## Pegadroid (May 17, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Still have not finish fine tuning. Mild overclock with XMP DDR4 right now.



I can not say anything about your rig.
amazing.
just a dream for me
---------------------


----------



## broken pixel (May 17, 2015)

v4.30.2903 beta, results for comparison. 

3930k @ 4.8GHz/ DDR3 Dom GTs 16GB @ 2400MHz 10-11-11-28-CR1/ 1.575v


----------



## jordan1794 (May 24, 2015)

My stock 2133 MHz XMP vs overclock to 2400 MHz


----------



## Pegadroid (May 30, 2015)

anyone have asus maximus hero VII + G Skill Trident X 2400C10D (2x8GB)?
dear want to see the results?


----------



## jordan1794 (May 30, 2015)

My Ares RAM is running the same frequency and nearly the same timings.
I imagine those Tridents probably use the same IC's as what my Ares has in them(Just binned slightly better)
Performance should be similar to my overclock, would be very cool if someone could confirm this with a test though.


----------



## emissary42 (May 31, 2015)

G.SKILL TridentX F3-2400C9D-8GTXD @ XMP#2


----------



## RandomSadness (Jun 18, 2015)

I did some overclocking on the RAM, unfortunately I was unable to get it stable at 2800Mhz. 4.6Ghz at 1.280v on the CPU, nice chip.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mild timing adjustment.


----------



## mobiuus (Jul 3, 2015)

hope it's not too bad


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 4, 2015)

it is what it is


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 4, 2015)

DarkStalker said:


> hope it's not too bad


Looks alright, especially if that are 2x4GB single sided sticks.



ChevyOwner said:


> http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac248/chevyowner/PC/cachemem.png]


Bandwidth seems really low for a quad channel setup (but thats at DDR3-1333, so it is to be expected i guess).


----------



## mobiuus (Jul 4, 2015)

emissary42 said:


> Looks alright, especially if that are 2x4GB single sided sticks.


its 2x8gb 2400mhz dual channel kingston beast and thx


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 4, 2015)

emissary42 said:


> Bandwidth seems really low for a quad channel setup (but thats at DDR3-1333, so it is to be expected i guess).


I have thought about upgrading it, but I'm probably going buy a new GPU before I spend ~$600 on new RAM.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 4, 2015)

You can even get 8x8GB DDR3-2400 for a lot less than that.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 4, 2015)

Cheapest I have seen for an 8GB stick of 2400 DDR3 is $60. If I'm going to replace all 8x8GB sticks in use I don't want to cheap out on it. Then again a 980 TI would be a nice improvement over my old 660s.

PS
I probably would have upgraded a lot of this last year as planed, but my car won priority. Engine parts, swap parts, and machine work adds up fast.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 4, 2015)

A 980TI would be a huge step up from a pair of 660s. So yeah, probably do that first^^

( I was looking for 8x8gb DDR3-2400 kits and you can get G.SKILL RipjawsZ and Corsair Vengeance Pro for around 420 over here, and prices are still decreasing. )


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 26, 2015)

I overclocked my ram some. Not very good at this so it probably could be better.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 8, 2015)

<-------------------------New Build , just trying out some tighter timings,

looking good so far 






thats coming from my trusty q9550 / ip35e / 6Gb DDR2 system
and here it is...........


----------



## Jim Johnson (Aug 10, 2015)

5960x at 4.5 GHZ 32GB G.Skill DDR4 both RealBench and AID64 stable at 3200MHZ.


----------



## lhartono (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new here...


----------



## erixx (Oct 9, 2015)

i am still tuning, slowly getting better results with this x99. Compared to others no so good... Faster clocks=slower. Some benches are better with less Hrz some with lesser timings...


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 9, 2015)

Your uncore ratio seems really low to me. A higher one would give you higher bandwith values.


----------



## erixx (Oct 9, 2015)

RandomSadness said:


> Your uncore ratio seems really low to me. A higher one would give you higher bandwith values.


you mean the CPU multiplier of 40x ?  Or the NB clock, which seems low to me too. Sorry. I am getting a little confused sometimes, everything has 2 or 3 namings depending if it is the manual, websites, Rog-Raja, etc...


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 9, 2015)

erixx said:


> you mean the CPU multiplier of 40x ?  Or the NB clock, which seems low to me too. Sorry. I am getting a little confused sometimes, everything has 2 or 3 namings depending if it is the manual, websites, Rog-Raja, etc...


North Bride Clock, yes. Did you manually lower it in BIOS? Are you running XMP? The default multiplier is 30x for my 5820k, yours should be near it. You could try 40x at 1.25v.


----------



## erixx (Oct 9, 2015)

now i get it. yes there is a 24x value in "Min Cache Ratio" and "Max Cache Ratio" in UEFI. It was set that way on its own after selecting XMP. Restarting to try it now, but my Cache voltage is 0,8 v, I will try something lower than 1,25 V


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 9, 2015)

I currently run my CPU matching core and uncore ratios. 36 (stock) at 0.955v (undervolted) for the CPU clock and 36 at 1.10v for CPU uncore.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Playing around with what I have, I wouldn't call it too shabby for not touching the bclk straps. I don't really want to spend the time figuring out why it won't take anymore, even at lower clocks. The 3820 keeps up pretty well, all things considered.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## erixx (Oct 9, 2015)

@RandomSadness  Great, look! Spectacular improvement with "38x uncore/cache" 






And 1 step further with 4000Mhz uncore!


----------



## apos2015 (Nov 11, 2015)

hi to all i just got registered !  can u help me ? i think i have low L2 scores and L3 . what do u think ? tried everything to raise them i seen those with the same  cpu that got around 400gbS L2 Read scores . i tried everything and didnt got around that even raising the uncore from auto and Oc :/ can u help me ? i have 2x8 gb ripjaws X 2400mhz


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 17, 2015)

Trial versions accepted?


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2015)

(Edit: @AlwaysHope of course man! 

I reinstalled my UEFI BIOS (when are we going to call it one way or the other?) and I am really (unexpectedly) enjoying tweaking again (bios 2001 mobo X99-S), I am just adding and adding to it...
My Kingston HyperX XMP profile for 2666 is 14-14-14, 2T (1,35 v), and now I am at 13-14-14-1T (1,38 v) .... having fun, but now I am getting a really improved (but not all values!...) test to show off:


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 1, 2015)

This is from 2 yr old build


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 2, 2015)

Had to back off the OC on the CPU because of instabilities


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Eroticus (Dec 22, 2015)

Stock 3.8 , 2,4K







OC 4.2 , 2,4k


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 31, 2015)

A10 6800K OC 4.5GHz,


----------



## ssuper2k (Mar 11, 2016)

If I raise cache over 4.4, windows gets unstable.

The thing is, running 'core damage' for 10 mins, only core #3 gets over 80º .. all others stay around 73-75.. (water)

I'm not sure what voltage I need to touch in bios, as every time I modify something, it won't boot and I have to reconfigure all settings again..

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## TheHunter (Mar 12, 2016)

Is it me or is this benchmark getting worse with each new release..  

at v 5.20 I got better read speeds and latency too (41ns). 5.30 was the worst so far (48ns), 5.60 somewhat in middle (45-48ns) but still a lot worse then 5.0 or 5.20.


----------



## damric (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)

damric said:


> View attachment 72965



Don't see that i3 anywhere in your system specs


----------



## damric (Mar 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Don't see that i3 anywhere in your system specs



haha I just got it this week 

here's my build videos enjoy


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2016)

damric said:


> haha I just got it this week
> 
> here's my build videos enjoy



Congrats! You should update your system specs!


----------



## damric (Mar 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Congrats! You should update your system specs!



Done


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## generaleramon (Mar 25, 2016)

FX8320@4.8Ghz/2600NB/2133@CL9 Ram
Very proud of my FX! 30.7GB/s and 51.6ns Latency


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## damric (Mar 29, 2016)

I pulled a wee bit more:


----------



## broken pixel (Mar 29, 2016)

erixx said:


> @RandomSadness  Great, look! Spectacular improvement with "38x uncore/cache"
> 
> View attachment 68416
> 
> ...



What voltage are you using at 4000MHz cache frequency?


----------



## Hamed DC (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## damric (Apr 12, 2016)

Squeezing a bit more out


----------



## erixx (Apr 18, 2016)

I just send XMP profiles of my Kingstons (2600 and 3000) to hell, they were the cause of some nasty boots.
Set to 2400 and then agressive RAM settings and it boots nicely, and passes tests (realbench included ) fine!


----------



## erixx (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## TheHunter (Apr 20, 2016)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 73267 View attachment 73268


Interesting stuff, did Asus finally fix proper bandwidth & adv timings over 2400MHZ  or did you tweak advanced timings?

Can you pls post aida64 motherboard/chipset memory timings pic @ those 2667MHz
this:



on topic:
Here is my best of @2400MHz, never seen read speeds so high (usually ~36.0GB/s), tRTP @ 7 did that extra trick


----------



## Tradition (May 3, 2016)

There you go my quad channel

smart modular 1600mhz ^^


----------



## xkm1948 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ssuper2k (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Enterprise24 (May 10, 2016)

i5-6500 Stock , Asus Z170-A , 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws 4 3000Mhz @ 3200Mhz CL13-16-16-32-2T 1.45V. 
This RAM don't have much OC headroom. 3333Mhz need 1.53V 3466Mhz not stable even with 1.6V (but benchable excluding Super PI/Hyper PI or LinX) and 3600Mhz is no boot.


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 15, 2016)

Small update 3333Mhz stable 1.51V






Better score with AIDA but slightly worse than 3200 CL13 in HWBot Realbench.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 15, 2016)

Considering I don't have a IMC, I think latency score is quite good


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 17, 2016)

i5-6500 @ 5Ghz L1 L2 L3 Cache is much slower than regular K OC. Don't sure is it non-K OC bug like AVX performance is terrible.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 20, 2016)

I gues It wont ever reach DDR3 acces latency's (under 40ns) no matter how much I fiddle fondthe with the timings;also peculiar theres a 133mhz bckl divider for DRAM in bios wich does not do anything ,tried it in combo with 1:16 divider and 1.35v dram, no luck so far.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Toothless (Jun 5, 2016)

Updated run I guess.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## TheHunter (Jun 13, 2016)

Oc'ed bclk a bit, best of so far


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 15, 2016)

CPU to 4.7/N/B Clock to 4.6


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## erixx (Jun 18, 2016)

erixx said:


> View attachment 73786



interesting comparison, similar results, very different parts and DRAM timings! Above was with Kingston HyperX Savage 3000's.

Now with GSkill Trident Z 3800's (auto-timings, no XMP, just did set the speed)


----------



## ssuper2k (Jun 18, 2016)

erixx said:


> Now with GSkill Trident Z *3800*'s (auto-timings, no XMP, just did set the speed)


You know you're running them at *3200*, right?


----------



## erixx (Jun 18, 2016)

of course, but no way on a X99 platform and *this* owner... 

Asus X99-S is mixed bag for me: you can run it a crazy speeds during weeks and then suddenly you can't boot anymore and you have to start from default settings again, sometimes even all auto default settings does not boot. Then you find your way, it works again... for some time. I changed my RAM just because of that, to have RAM with headroom, but it was hard to not throw the mobo and ram out of the window...


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 19, 2016)

Pentium Extreme Edition 840 @ 4,34GHz


----------



## erixx (Jun 23, 2016)

I can not run my Trident Z at spec speed (3800) but they are juicy to play with. Using lower timings with 1,36 V I got the best result so far:


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 23, 2016)

4.2ghz CPU, tiny OC on memory, 1600mhz 8-9-9 (9-9-9 stock)


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 24, 2016)

erixx said:


> interesting comparison, similar results, very different parts and DRAM timings! Above was with Kingston HyperX Savage 3000's.
> 
> Now with GSkill Trident Z 3800's (auto-timings, no XMP, just did set the speed)
> View attachment 75523



Nvm, saw your updated speed


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## erixx (Jun 24, 2016)

In a crazy move I added all HyperX ram to the GSKill ram on above ^settings, going from 16 to 32GB RAM. It just booted quickly into Win and then I got this. And.... Realbench took it all, all, all efortless


----------



## dopemoney (Jul 1, 2016)

First time builder/overclocker. Running ADATA XPG 2800. Default timings are 17-17-17-36. Tried 15-15-15-35, but posted slightly slower numbers than 15-15-15-36. Also, command rate seemed to be a more significant factor than I anticipated. For me, 1T worked out to be same as 2T in latency speed, but 1T gave me 700MB/s more on read cycle and 130MB/s on write cycle. Stock voltage is 1.2v, these results are with 1.3v.


----------



## scipio (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Arctucas (Jul 4, 2016)

Got my Read over 50K:


----------



## msimax (Jul 4, 2016)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## d3vilb0y (Jul 4, 2016)

here are my scores from my hyperX predator 2666 8Gb (2x4) mem. kit.
They are on the 2nd XMP profile which is 2400Mhz in dual channel and i have a problem with the 1st profile which is the enthusiast one at 2666Mhz but i dont know why it runs slow!!!
at 2400 i have 34000 write and 35000 read and on 2666 i have 26000 read and 27000 write ??? why does it drop in half like im runnding single dimm,
if someone can help me i will be very happy


----------



## erixx (Jul 5, 2016)

1st test and run with my new Asus Rampage V Edition 10. A board that so far boots everytime a change a setting :-D


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 6, 2016)

Test with i5-6500 stock


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2016)

nice times ^ but L1 cache is miles away from X99....


----------



## scipio (Jul 6, 2016)

erixx said:


> nice times ^ but L1 cache is miles away from X99....



As should be expected


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 7, 2016)

erixx said:


> nice times ^ but L1 cache is miles away from X99....



And price is also miles away


----------



## erixx (Jul 7, 2016)

you dare to shake the foundations of hardware hardcoreness?! ha!


----------



## erixx (Jul 11, 2016)

I have not even started to stress this mobo.... Over 70K MB/s is WOW


----------



## ulukay (Jul 12, 2016)

scipio said:


>



Hi,

i got a question regarding my benchmark results, compared to other 6700k@ddr4 benches.
While my memory read stat is way better (as it should be when comparing ddr4-3000 to ddr4-3600 at almost same timings), my write and copy stats are way slower.
and i got no idea why!

could you take a look?




Edit: already figured it out.
if i use all 4x 8gb modules, it's slower
with 2x 8gb modules i get 48gb/s read, 52gb/s write and 45gb/s copy


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 16, 2016)

Some small update.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 25, 2016)

Pass Super Pi 32m but not Hyper PI 32m.


----------



## Evoluti0n (Jul 27, 2016)

My Intel Core i5-6500. 

L1 Cache ?? WTF


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 27, 2016)

Evoluti0n said:


> L1 Cache ?? WTF



Looks normal.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 28, 2016)

Memory latency under 40ns:


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 28, 2016)

Updated BIOS from 3101 to 3301, Got some major RAM performance update! Thanks ASUS!


Old 3101 BIOS







New 3301 BIOS


----------



## kamkuta89 (Jul 28, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Looks normal.


Any idea what's going on with my L1 cache? Is it some kind of bug with AIDA?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 28, 2016)

kamkuta89 said:


> Any idea what's going on with my L1 cache? Is it some kind of bug with AIDA?



That is normal for Skylake non K OC.


----------



## kamkuta89 (Jul 28, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


> That is normal for Skylake non K OC.


ok thanks. Is it a faulty measurement due to a bug in AIDA64 or is the L1 cache actually that low due to the BCLK overclock? I've attached a reference cache memory benchmark for the i5 6400 and the numbers are much higher, shouldn't it be the other way around.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 29, 2016)

kamkuta89 said:


> ok thanks. Is it a faulty measurement due to a bug in AIDA64 or is the L1 cache actually that low due to the BCLK overclock? I've attached a reference cache memory benchmark for the i5 6400 and the numbers are much higher, shouldn't it be the other way around.



I don't sure. Probably there benchmark make use of AVX2. I try many benchmarks and score seem normal when compare to 6600k oc to same level. Except benchmark that utilize AVX2 instruction set like XTU and x265 where my i5-6500 @ 5ghz is much much slower than stock.


----------



## kamkuta89 (Jul 29, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


> I don't sure. Probably there benchmark make use of AVX2. I try many benchmarks and score seem normal when compare to 6600k oc to same level. Except benchmark that utilize AVX2 instruction set like XTU and x265 where my i5-6500 @ 5ghz is much much slower than stock.


Yup you are right, the benchmarks are on par with a similarly clocked 6600K so the actual performance doesn't seem to be affected. It's possible that it is AVX related and since it's disabled upon BCLK overclock the AIDA64 benchmark results are skewed. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 29, 2016)

so memory performance also depends on what processor you'll pair it at?


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 30, 2016)

Sub-39ns


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sempron Guy said:


> so memory performance also depends on what processor you'll pair it at?



of course ! Try to OC your G4400 to 4.5Ghz (both core and cache) and see what happen !!


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


> of course ! Try to OC your G4400 to 4.5Ghz (both core and cache) and see what happen !!



I wish I could but board doesn't allow it


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Arctucas (Sep 1, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


>






Nice... what voltage are you running those sticks at?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Arctucas said:


> Nice... what voltage are you running those sticks at?



1.8V 

Actually this kit can do 12-11-11 32M stable but for some reason AIDA64 score is lower than 12-12-12.


----------



## Andy_Sixx (Sep 2, 2016)

I see my L1, L2 and L3 cache latencies are higher than what i saw by most people here, how can i lower them, do I need to overclock the North Bridge?


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 2, 2016)

Enterprise24 said:


> 1.8V
> 
> Actually this kit can do 12-11-11 32M stable but for some reason AIDA64 score is lower than 12-12-12.




Holy... is that not a bit high?

Are they really stable, as in 1000%+ HCI Memtest?

I have the F4-3600C16-8GTZ kit. 

Running 3640 @ 1.38V, never thought to overvolt them any higher. 

These sticks have the Samsung ICs, do they not?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 3, 2016)

Arctucas said:


> Holy... is that not a bit high?
> 
> Are they really stable, as in 1000%+ HCI Memtest?
> 
> ...



1.8v is not too high for benching on Samsung B-die. Many memory enthusiast run up to 2v on air. This IC is incredibly voltage tolerance.
This is not memtest stable but enought to run 32M geekbench aida64 realbench etc. Basically it is just for fun.

For 24/7 I use 1.45v 

Your stick is Samsumg B-die as well.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 8, 2016)

(single sided mfr)


----------



## varand (Sep 20, 2016)

Patriot 3600mhz cl 17-18-18-36-2T 1.35v 2x4GB samsung E die

test: 3800mhz cl 15-18-18-36-1T @ 1.52v hyper pi stable

Read = 55529
Write = 58948
Copy = 53999
Latency = 38.6





http://valid.x86.fr/8wam4k

4535mhz Validation on air


----------



## tex_willer (Sep 28, 2016)

when I compare my result with similar users RAM (DDR3 2400 C10, dual channel), why I get about same write and read speed, but higher copy speed, and higher latency.

it never gets better than 50ns, almost always around 55ns. when XPM is turned off and RAM is running on 1333Mhz, it have around 75ns latency.

is something wrong here?


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi,

What ram do you have?

Also that's normal with XMP off, higher the freq. lower the latency.


Btw this is what I get at 2400MHz CL10/1T.. I for some reason can't get so great read and copy speeds though.. This is with advanced tweaks 2nd and 3rd timings.. Use to be looser at auto.


----------



## tex_willer (Sep 28, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> What ram do you have?
> 
> ...




G.Skill Trident X 2 x 8GB 2400Mhz C10 1.65V
only timings which I can modify without increasing voltage, is 31 to 30, and 2T to 1T. so I didn't run more than 1.65V.

ok, I understand that higher frequency will get lower latency, but why with the similar RAM (2400 C10) you guys with Haswell/Devil are getting 40+ns, while I'm getting 50+ns. at the same time I get better RAM copy speed. is that maybe somehow related to CPU or some BIOS settings?


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 28, 2016)

tex_willer said:


> G.Skill Trident X 2 x 8GB 2400Mhz C10 1.65V
> only timings which I can modify without increasing voltage, is 31 to 30, and 2T to 1T. so I didn't run more than 1.65V.
> 
> ok, I understand that higher frequency will get lower latency, but why with the similar RAM (2400 C10) you guys with Haswell/Devil are getting 40+ns, while I'm getting 50+ns. at the same time I get better RAM copy speed. is that maybe somehow related to CPU or some BIOS settings?




Ah ok so its the same model as mine,. Guess its a Broadwell thing then.


Well higher latency could also be a Broadwell thing as well.  Im getting anything between 40 - 42ns there,  few older versions or windows power plan at balanced got me 45-47ns


I wouldn't worry about it much, as long as you have very high read/write/copy


----------



## erixx (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## sensation45 (Oct 3, 2016)

70k write x79 i73820


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 3, 2016)

Kingston HyperX Savage 2400MHz 16GB Kit (2x8GB) @ whatever XMP is setting up, only mod from stock/XMP is CR from 2 to 1.


----------



## sensation45 (Oct 6, 2016)

erixx said:


> View attachment 79468


 my ddr3 70k write


----------



## erixx (Oct 7, 2016)

very good yes! mad!


----------



## sensation45 (Oct 11, 2016)

my gskill ripjaws 1600mhz overclock 3000mhz ic chip  hynix   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?????

1600 mhz ram overclock 2933 3000 mhz


----------



## erixx (Oct 13, 2016)

latest bios for Rampage 5 Edition 10, and my latest tweaks, a very good result compared to all my previous ones.


----------



## sensation45 (Oct 19, 2016)

erixx said:


> latest bios for Rampage 5 Edition 10, and my latest tweaks, a very good result compared to all my previous ones.
> 
> View attachment 80038




4x4 16 GB DDR4 4000 MHz gave the order to ram This ram s what it takes I'll run x99 motherboard msi x99 pro gaming the DDR4 4000MHz carbon running or what do you recommend motherboards


----------



## argon (Oct 20, 2016)

an1 can help? I sincerely don't know where I'm falling ....  so much latency!!


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 20, 2016)

argon said:


> an1 can help? I sincerely don't know where I'm falling ....  so much latency!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your ram is only at 2400, you could try and speed that up a bit. Also your cache speed could be raised that would help latency as well. All takes trial and error.


----------



## erixx (Oct 21, 2016)

sensation45 said:


> 4x4 16 GB DDR4 4000 MHz gave the order to ram This ram s what it takes I'll run x99 motherboard msi x99 pro gaming the DDR4 4000MHz carbon running or what do you recommend motherboards



Hey there! Not sure if I understand you! You can buy 4000 sticks? Fine. But study reviews bedore: you wi ll not run it at 4000, NEVER!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 5, 2016)

These sticks can go a bit lower on timings but so far 3333Mhz seems to be it without raising timings a lot and pumping more mV's , did a run with 1.35V c16.
Uterly dissapointed in the board  and myself as I cant get it to oc , varios setings ,bios updates to previos versions of the one it came with(the no oc via bckl one), more settings more bioses, end result dissapointing of the board as I knew ram is decent.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 5, 2016)

sensation45 said:


> 4x4 16 GB DDR4 4000 MHz gave the order to ram This ram s what it takes I'll run x99 motherboard msi x99 pro gaming the DDR4 4000MHz carbon running or what do you recommend motherboards



AsRock Z170 OC supports 4500+.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 6, 2016)

Daily


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 21, 2016)

My new best OC 2600MHz CL11-13-13-31-1T @ 2400MHz CL10 2x8GB kit.


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 22, 2016)

G.SKILL ECO @ DDR3-2400 CL8


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2016)

Stock G4400 & Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz with XMP on.


----------



## X800 (Dec 19, 2016)

This is my rigs score.


----------



## damric (Dec 21, 2016)

Ugh apparently my AIDA license expired. Had it for a couple years at least. Might try out Sandra...


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 26, 2016)

Tweaking the overclock and timings.

Copy over 50, latency under 39.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 2, 2017)

Finally get 14-14-14-34-CR1 stable. Not too much of an improvement.  Also I found out that AIDA64 stress test can actually use up all 128GB of my RAM. Done tweaking RAM/CPU overclock though. This is as far as I feel comfortable pushing this poor 5820K's IMC to pull 128GB of DDR4-3000 RAM. If I get a BWE some day I may play again.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 2, 2017)

It holded for this loop.
Day too day I keep it at stock bclk.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 2, 2017)

MY CPU cooler Laughs at this Xeon im running. even in prime i cant break 48C


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 17, 2017)

New lab PC with i7-6700
.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 17, 2017)

4.2ghz E5640

New version.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 5, 2017)

Not a suicide run...


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 6, 2017)

Read 60K soon !!


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 9, 2017)

(@ default volts)


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 12, 2017)

Finally Read 60K.


----------



## fpisti35 (Feb 12, 2017)

Aida64 Extreme
Version 5.70.3800


All parts from eBay.co.uk
Motherboard £160
CPU £60 each
64 GB DDR3 ECC RAM  £35

So all together around £300


----------



## fpisti35 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 13, 2017)

still rock solid stable 2 months in, 1.31v cpuvcore, 1.38v ddr, temps just above 50C for whatever I put it to work.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 14, 2017)

Still stick with 1.45V


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 17, 2017)

DDR4-4300Mhz. System hang while benching L3 cache.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 19, 2017)

Try 4000+ with tight timing.


----------



## emissary42 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Mar 5, 2017)

!but it boots faster on stock bclk.
I cant seem to get it stable past 3.2ghzish altered bclk or not , suspecting the ram until below 0Ctestsesion'ing new motherboard


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 8, 2017)

4300 with better read and copy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## johnspack (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's my old cpu...  just starting to oc it though.





Well,  here's a bit better....





Sorry,  having too much fun with this cpu...  just one more.  Just going to 4.8 bumped up my cache speeds nicely,  matching or beating a skylake,  but taking insane speed to do!


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 18, 2017)

I think AIDA64 is drunk...




*57.6*ns latency on chipset based IMC


----------



## AntDeek (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 1, 2017)

My new Celeron G3900.

i5-6500 just died (only one core). The rest 3 cores is also very sick (have problem at 4.8Ghz+ with DDR4-4000+).

It's in process of RMA. So I pick up this little CPU for fun.  Later I will decide to grab i7-6700 non K to stay with Intel non K overclocking or grab 7600K and hope for 5.4-5.5Ghz  or sale motherboard and go for R5-1600 + C6H or R7-1700 + B350.

3866 fully stable.











4072 is asking too much from IMC. Need IO more than 1.3V / SA more than 1.35V.


----------



## er557 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## psyko12 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 3, 2017)

How is that this rig i just built for my friend is getting lower memory read speeds (i only have the trail version of AIDA) with DDR4 at 3200 on x99 in quad channel with a 6800k than most people on here with dual channel? I got around 47000mb/s to be exact. I just set it to XMP to test it out. Doesnt seem to like Command rate to be set to 1 either. Though I know that wont change the bandwidth. What are people running their system agent voltage at on x99? I only have offset options in this bios for the x99 Taichi, and range goes from -0.300v to +.600v. But the BIOS doesnt tell me what the actual voltage it is running at.


----------



## Devaraja (Jun 7, 2017)

This is my config without virtualization enable



And this one with Virtualization enable


 


I'm Looking for some info about why if i enable virtualisation ram and cache performance drop that much.


----------



## jetraw (Jul 5, 2017)

i don't know why, but after overclocking my RAM, the writing speed became slower


----------



## jetraw (Jul 6, 2017)

Kingston KVR16N11/8 CL9 @1.5v







Corsair CMY16GX3M2B2133C11 2133-10-11-11-26 CR2


----------



## generaleramon (Jul 13, 2017)

Ryzen 7 1700 Stock
Trident Z 3200MhzCL14 1.35v @3333MhzCL14


----------



## Woomack (Jul 19, 2017)

7900X@4.9GHz ~1.27V
Ballistix Elite 4x16GB 3000@3600 13-13-13 CR1 ~1.5V


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 21, 2017)

Loving these Trident X's.  I just can't leave DDR3... but Coffee Lake 6C/12T definitely has me tripped up.

2x8GB: 41/42/39.5GB/s, 38.5ns, 2666-11-13-13-35-1T 1.65v




4x8GB: 39.8/41.5/39GB/s, 39.6ns, 2666-11-13-13-35-2T 1.73v


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## aDigitalPhantom (Aug 31, 2017)

Not overclocked.








After the benchmark runs


----------



## ahujet (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2017)

Haven't OC'd much yet, maybe tomorrow since I should get a delid tool for few days.


----------



## basix (Sep 22, 2017)

24/7 Setting


----------



## Woomack (Sep 27, 2017)

7900X / 32GB Patriot quad channel 3733@4100 C18 1.35V ( AIDA64 can't read more than 4000 for some reason )


----------



## er557 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Haven't OC'd much yet, maybe tomorrow since I should get a delid tool for few days.




My i5 6500:


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> My i5 6500:
> View attachment 92595


Easy to see the benefits from your faster RAM.


----------



## er557 (Sep 30, 2017)

What benefits? my ram is only 2133... ah sorry, didn't see his was dual, mine is quad , enterprise chipset


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2017)

X99 is HEDT, not enterprise IMO.


----------



## er557 (Sep 30, 2017)

x99 is for babies, mine is c612

OOPS again, forgot to update specs...


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2017)

er557 said:


> x99 is for babies, mine is c612


Ah, your system specs just show MSI X99 board.


----------



## er557 (Sep 30, 2017)

updating...

done.


----------



## Nokia_3250 (Oct 10, 2017)

old stuff


----------



## er557 (Oct 13, 2017)

new stuff...


----------



## jetraw (Oct 17, 2017)

These tests of i7-3770 and dual KVR16N11/8


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 17, 2017)

The all new KBLR 

Note these aren't the best results, unfortunately the A/V was doing it's thing in the background.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 11, 2017)

jetraw said:


> These tests of i7-3770 and dual KVR16N11/8


----------



## natr0n (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## emissary42 (Jan 6, 2018)

2x2GB Mushkin Copperhead (BBSE)




G.SKILL TridentX F3-2666C10D-8GTXD (Samsung 2Gbit D-Die Preset)


----------



## erixx (Jan 7, 2018)

Need to start a Post-Meltdown benching thread


----------



## Woomack (Jan 11, 2018)

ASRock X299E-ITX/AC / Ballistix Sport LT 2666 SODIMM (Micron IC) @4000 20-23-23-48 1N. 1.4V on the screenshot but works 24/7 for last 2 weeks at 1.35V.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 11, 2018)

My i7 6700K @ just 4.0GHz


----------



## nicke85 (Jan 12, 2018)

My Legacy RIG in 2017. 
Asus Rampage III Gene + Intel Xeon W3690 + 48GB 1600Mhz Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1.35V


----------



## er557 (Jan 19, 2018)

Double xeon octadeca core , 72 threads, featuring  Non Unified Memory Access, shared low latency ram access by the two cpus. 9MB L2 cache, 90MB L3, octal channel ddr4   48Gb


----------



## erixx (Feb 2, 2018)

Just tried 4000 Mhz on my RAM (2ndary timings on auto), gotta test some more... (i don't like uneven numbers anywhere... that 19-23-23-44 is not my taste.....


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 3, 2018)

(semi-custom subtimings, ASUS Samsung preset with some small adjustments)


----------



## erixx (Feb 14, 2018)

a small improvement. if you just repeat this test several times it gives quite different results...
mobo does not like NB at 4400 mhz
playing with core, SA and DDR voltages at the moment 
Deleted wrong image Thanks


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 14, 2018)

Isn't that the exact screen you already posted in #692?


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 19, 2018)

8700K @ 5.0 / 4.8
Panram DDR4-3000 @ 4133 heavily tweaked and stable.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 19, 2018)

5775c L4 @2GHz


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 20, 2018)

5/4.6 4266-18-2t tweaked and stable





Unoptimized RAM


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 28, 2018)

4133 16-16-16-28 GSAT stable. Tighten tRFC later.


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 17, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 99877


What ram u using ? 4270 CL17 is crazy.


----------



## Woomack (Apr 17, 2018)

1920X / ASRock X399M Taichi / 4xPatriot Viper 4 DDR4-3733 @3866 ( XMP profile and 3866 ).


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 18, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> What ram u using ? 4270 CL17 is crazy.


TridentZ 3600-C16.  Made an educated guess that these were B-Die Samsung, based on the primary timings being the same.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 30, 2018)

7820x @ 4.7GHz | MSI X299M | Corsair 4x8GB CMU32GX4M4C3400C16 @ 3600 (XMP 1.4V 15-14-14-34 1)


----------



## er557 (Apr 30, 2018)

those numbers are confusing...  is that considered good for octal channel ram and numa enabled xeons?


----------



## phanbuey (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Dia01 (May 2, 2018)

good score there phanbuey.


----------



## phanbuey (May 2, 2018)

Dia01 said:


> good score there phanbuey.



Thanks man!  I had to get creative a bit with the ram divider since my sticks can't even do 3200 c14


----------



## Dia01 (May 2, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Thanks man!  I had to get creative a bit with the ram divider since my sticks can't even do 3200 c14



What voltage have you got the DRAM at and did you need to also bump the Vcore up a little as well at those RAM speeds?  I found I had to bump the Vcore Offset to + 0.045V which pushes it close to 1.3V and the DRAM at 1.4V.  Increasing the DRAM volts didn't seem to help further.  Just interested to see your take on it as our systems both seem quite similar?


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2018)

Dia01 said:


> What voltage have you got the DRAM at and did you need to also bump the Vcore up a little as well at those RAM speeds?  I found I had to bump the Vcore Offset to + 0.045V which pushes it close to 1.3V and the DRAM at 1.4V.  Increasing the DRAM volts didn't seem to help further.  Just interested to see your take on it as our systems both seem quite similar?



The main voltages after VDIMM that make a difference is VCC SA and VCC IO = 1.15v seems to be a sweet spot for both, I keep my ram at 1.37-1.38v since my system is quiet and the airflow around the sticks is basically hot exhaust air - they get pretty toasty as is.

so after a few days of testing here is somethings I learned:
1. Mesh OC makes a big difference in game stutter/frame pacing for me.  Small difference in latency benches: i run 32x with a 1.010v ring voltage to keep it stable.
2. Higher clocks on ram give kind of false results on AIDA (the CAS X 2000 / RAM HZ formula still applies) - validated through Superpi.
i.e.
CAS 14 @ 3000Mhz = 14 * 2000/3000 = 9.33
CAS 14 @ 3200= 8.75
CAS 15 @  3600 = *8.33 <- sweet spot, Benches will be higher here
CAS 17 @ 4000 =  8.5 <- AIDA will tell you this is the fastest, Benches will be lower*

I tested everything from 3200 cas 14  to 4200 cas 19 and the setup you're currently running is probably the best latency/bandwith mix that our chip likes (tested using Timespy CPU bench - that correlates closely to overall performance).  Maybe the 7900x likes more bandwith but anything past about 102GB/s doesnt really do much for cinebench or any other benches I ran.

I think if you want to tweak further just start bumping the Mesh and the *bclk* - it's free % gains - I bet you will be stable at 101-101.5 and its free perf.


Here is my current CB with that setup: CAS 16 @ 3636


----------



## Dia01 (May 7, 2018)

I think the sweet spot for mine is CPU 4.6GHz | RAM 3.6GHz (1.4V 15-14-14-34 1T) | Mesh 3000MHz

Anyway tried just for giggles - CPU 4.7GHz | RAM 3.6GHz (1.4V 15-14-14-34 1T) | Mesh 3200MHz...………...


----------



## phanbuey (May 7, 2018)

Dia01 said:


> I think the sweet spot for mine is CPU 4.6GHz | RAM 3.6GHz (1.4V 15-14-14-34 1T) | Mesh 3000MHz
> 
> Anyway tried just for giggles - CPU 4.7GHz | RAM 3.6GHz (1.4V 15-14-14-34 1T) | Mesh 3200MHz...………...
> 
> View attachment 100681




Animal...

These are my latest 24/7 :  I have it currently at 3333mhz mesh but no program seems to want to read that.


----------



## storm-chaser (May 7, 2018)

Here is my most recent creation. This retro ThinkPad T61p build is about two weeks old and I'm loving it! I can hit 4.0Ghz easy with this X9000 CPU. Problem is effective cooling... still working on that!
For this run I settled at 3.8Ghz @ 1.325v core - Gotta love me an Intel Core 2 Extreme and ThrottleStop. A match made in heaven! Also running a 60GB Solid State Drive and 4GB DDR2 667Mhz 4-4-4-12.
This will be my main laptop going forward and I typically run 3.4Ghz @ 1.225v core 24/7. So far so good! Can't get enough of these old ThinkPads!


----------



## agent_x007 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## DooM3 (May 12, 2018)

*Xeon® Processor W3680 4263Mhz ddr3 2400Mhz Cr1*


* *

*Xeon® Processor W3680 4263Mhz ddr3 2400Mhz Cr2*

*







*


----------



## natr0n (May 12, 2018)




----------



## emissary42 (May 29, 2018)

Just a quick test with some original Samsung 8Gbit C-Die (1Rx8)


----------



## glnn_23 (Jun 16, 2018)

7740x on EVGA Dark with TridentZ 4266C19.


----------



## XTR³M³ (Aug 2, 2018)

ryzen with (g)skill


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 2, 2018)

glnn_23 said:


> 7740x on EVGA Dark with TridentZ 4266C19.
> 
> View attachment 102452


That latency is suuuuuuuuuper low.


----------



## kastriot (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## JerryL (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi guys, any tips on how to increase memory r/w/c bandwidth for X99 platform with Haswell-E processor?

I'm only getting ~60000 MB/s for r/w/c but I see other postings of 70000+ MB/s with X99 platforms. 
My ram sticks are DDR4-3000 I run them at 3000mhz with 125 strap and default timings. Cache frequency overclocked to 4Ghz.

any help appreciated.

johnspack,

I though E5's have locked multipliers.. how did you overclock it so much?



johnspack said:


> Here's my old cpu...  just starting to oc it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 6, 2018)

Bumped the clock speed on my new PNY DDR4-3200.


----------



## erixx (Aug 11, 2018)

Just for the lolz... Never seen these numbers before.
As said above, more Aida doesn't mean better life.

More important for me is that pushing just the ram speed from 3800 to 4000 (all else on auto) made everyday office work some much faster, like instant opening of PDF's, Docx, browsers... etc..


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 23, 2018)

Generic SK Hynix DDR4-2133 @ 3333 1.416V


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2018)

This would be a good thread to ask,what cheap memory can I buy to hit a nice ~3200 CL14 overclock ?


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 23, 2018)

Work in progress.

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (PState 0: 4.15GHz VID: 1.387V)
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
F4-3200C14Q-32GVK (VDIMM: 1.35V using SOC 1.025V)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 24, 2018)

gupsterg said:


> Work in progress.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (PState 0: 4.15GHz VID: 1.387V)
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
> ...



SoC of 1.025v is exceptional... lucky you!


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 24, 2018)

Picture says it all...


----------



## XuMuK (Sep 24, 2018)

Samsung OEM (M378A1K43BB2-CRC) 2400 (17-17-17-39-55-1) MHz @ 3466 (16-19-18-38-57-1)
MSI B350 GAMING PRO CARBON (BIOS 1.D0 mod / Agesa 1.0.0.4)

TM5 5 cycles (about 20 min). Without errors.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> This would be a good thread to ask,what cheap memory can I buy to hit a nice ~3200 CL14 overclock ?



There is a cheap 2400Mhz Samsung C-die with green PCB and no heatsink and that is very good overclocker. Going from 2400 to 4133 is crazy. I think 3200 C14 should be easy.


----------



## valyamd (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 25, 2018)

Enterprise24 said:


> There is a cheap 2400Mhz Samsung C-die with green PCB and no heatsink and that is very good overclocker. Going from 2400 to 4133 is crazy. I think 3200 C14 should be easy.
> 
> View attachment 107485


I can't make out the number....


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I can't make out the number....



M378A1K43CB2-CRC

A little higher clock on this cheap Hynix OEM RAM.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 28, 2018)

Had these on my channel figure could put it here.


----------



## argon (Sep 29, 2018)

here is mine daily, its that bad?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 29, 2018)

XuMuK said:


> Samsung OEM (M378A1K43BB2-CRC) 2400 (17-17-17-39-55-1) MHz @ 3466 (16-19-18-38-57-1)
> MSI B350 GAMING PRO CARBON (BIOS 1.D0 mod / Agesa 1.0.0.4)
> View attachment 107463
> TM5 5 cycles (about 20 min). Without errors.


voltage ?


----------



## XuMuK (Sep 29, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> voltage ?


1.38V.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 1, 2018)

Ran it on my laptop. I have two mismatched DIMMs, an 8GB and a 4GB both running at 2133MHz.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 2, 2018)

gupsterg said:


> Work in progress.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (PState 0: 4.15GHz VID: 1.387V)
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
> ...



Yes it's a nice IMC, but doesn't go to 3533MHz  , even with 2 sticks. 4x8GB needs only SOC 1.025V for repeat HCI Memtest v6.0 passes, but once I fire P95 v28.10b1 (8K 4096K 26GB) at setup I do need 1.068V set in UEFI. I've also had a Ryzen 7 1800X which was very similar for SOC voltage. The 2700X I currently have can do 3466MHz with less than 1V SOC for 2x8GB SS/SR with high stability testing.


----------



## msimax (Oct 6, 2018)

shooting for 80 across this weekend




trying for 3400 cas 12

trying for 3400 cas 12


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 16, 2018)

This is a sweet spot for SOC/VDIMM on TR+ZE for me, 1.05V/1.35V gains me 3400MHz C15 1T. RTC info is wrong on this UEFI with later AGESA.

1DPC-SR, ProcODT: 60 Ohms, 0/0, 0/0, 0/0, Disabled, Disabled, 48 Ohms, 24 Ohms, 24 Ohms, 24 Ohms, 24 Ohms.


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 16, 2018)

Work in progress. Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650...


----------



## ahujet (Oct 20, 2018)

Hyperx savage 1866Mhz ram overclocked.


----------



## A.Stables (Oct 20, 2018)

8pack DDR4  - 3200 @ 3466


----------



## numberfive (Oct 21, 2018)

I've ran the test multiple times, but my L1&L2 speeds seem to be significantly lower than those posted here (10-15% lower).
I've updated my bios and tried to play with settings, but results are very consistent. 
They are even lower than stock 8700K posted above. 

Any idea what could be the reason?


----------



## Divinity (Nov 2, 2018)

G.Skill Trident X 2x8Gb 2400Mhz kit, 1.558V


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 2, 2018)

core at 1.384V and SoC at 1.025V

RAM is rated for 2400MHz 14-16-16-31, 1.2V. I have it set to 1.35V.

I'm pretty happy with both OCs 



numberfive said:


> I've ran the test multiple times, but my L1&L2 speeds seem to be significantly lower than those posted here (10-15% lower).
> I've updated my bios and tried to play with settings, but results are very consistent.
> They are even lower than stock 8700K posted above.
> 
> Any idea what could be the reason?


I had some variations with different motherboards vs other peoples' scores with this benchmark. BIOS did also make a difference. Unless you are noticing actual performance issues in real-world applications that you use, or a synthetic like Cinebench, I honestly wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## PolRoger (Nov 2, 2018)

Current OC with AIDA64 benchmark on GSkill kit (Samsung B-Die ic).


----------



## numberfive (Nov 2, 2018)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I had some variations with different motherboards vs other peoples' scores with this benchmark. BIOS did also make a difference. Unless you are noticing actual performance issues in real-world applications that you use, or a synthetic like Cinebench, I honestly wouldn't worry too much.


The problem is that we have identical setups, but he has worse memory (both timings and frequency). And my results are the lowest that I've seen. 

I did not try cinebench yet and it's not that I care to much, gaming vice it is performing as expected


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 2, 2018)

numberfive said:


> The problem is that we have identical setups, but he has worse memory (both timings and frequency). And my results are the lowest that I've seen.
> 
> I did not try cinebench yet and it's not that I care to much, gaming vice it is performing as expected


It could even be a software thing? Something running in the background interfering with the result? I dunno. It could also be that your settings aren't 100% stable.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 3, 2018)

Based on this thread... Gauging interested in an AIDA64 competition... I was thinking like primarily the cache and memory benchmark but we could also include a couple CPU benchmarks as well. Would folks be interested in something like this?
- Leaderboards and individual champions for read, write and memory latency
-Champions in CPU division as well for specific benchmark (yet to be determined)
-Leaderboards would be updated on a near daily basis for accurate scoring


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 3, 2018)

It won't work.
AIDA64 can tweak benchmark part for every update, so list would have to be version locked.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 3, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> It won't work.
> AIDA64 can tweak benchmark part for every update, so list would have to be version locked.


We've done it before on other overclocking forums. Version to version is slightly different but the cache and memory benchmark doesn't change much, so regardless of the version we should get relatively accurate results with just that portion of the benchmark.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 4, 2018)

I think I post before my max memory result reached with i7-5820K and Dominator Platinum 2666 C15, with overclocked Cache, not much Core and speed timmings before few months.
I will try for few days to OC memory or drop latency to see is it possible to reach 65.000...
That's not so bad result at all for 6core 15MB L3 Cache on kit and configuration from 2014, without dual sided, kits. But it's Samsung memory.
That was mine speed from day 1 with X99 and one of first kits. When I bought memory CORSAIR didn't even plan to launch Special Edition 3200kits I like.


----------



## Woomack (Nov 9, 2018)

Passed at 17-17-17 but forgot to take a screenshot. Sub-timings are quite relaxed.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 9, 2018)

Woomack said:


> View attachment 110220
> 
> Passed at 17-17-17 but forgot to take a screenshot. Sub-timings are quite relaxed.


Nice work as always from you.  Just curious, what kind stability test did it pass and is it any good for 24/7?  If so, care to share voltages?  Thanks.


----------



## Woomack (Nov 9, 2018)

No idea about stability on this motherboard. The same memory can make 4500 stable on other motherboards that can't boot at much more than 4600. At 4800 it can pass most benchmarks without bigger issues. I got the motherboard yesterday so I was only checking max clock and quick tests.

ASRock Z390 PG-ITX/ac - stable at 4500 XMP or 19-19-19 1.45V, 1.35V SA, 1.30V IO
MSI Z370I GC ITX - stable at 4500 20-20-20 1.45V, 1.35V SA, 1.30V IO
ASUS MXIG - no stability tests, for benchmarks 4500 16-15-15 1.5V / 4666 16-16-16 1.55V, 1.35V SA, 1.30V IO, 4800 17-17-17 or 18-18-18 1.6V, 1.4V SA, 1.30V IO

IMC requires much higher voltages above that so I won't even try to run long stability tests. Let's say that motherboards tell you that 1.6V SA can instantly kill the CPU ... and I set some more


----------



## Enterprise24 (Nov 9, 2018)

Still torture this OEM RAM.
1.78V in BIOS 1.848V actual.









Some result for Micron D9VPP 2666 @ 3900. Only test with one stick since the other was DOA.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Dec 3, 2018)

Woomack said:


> View attachment 110220
> 
> Passed at 17-17-17 but forgot to take a screenshot. Sub-timings are quite relaxed.



That's pretty crazy high bandwidth for "only" dual channel memory. I'm sure the 5 ghz of 8086k has a lot to do with it but I see reviews for memory for all the dual channel platforms and they never get near 60-70k mbs.  However I've never seen them near 4800 mhz that's a crazy high number especially with such low latency wow. That's very impressive indeed.


----------



## kaktus1907 (Dec 15, 2018)

XTR³M³ said:


> ryzen with (g)skill



Hi, What's your timings like? can you post a ryzen timing checker screen pls?

my daily settings with flare x


----------



## zwilhoit (Dec 17, 2018)

Custom build specifically for CFD simulations.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2018)

zwilhoit said:


> Custom build specifically for CFD simulations.
> 
> View attachment 112764



This makes me sad they nerfed the desktop threadrippers


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 31, 2018)

Retro


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Jan 9, 2019)

Duskfall said:


> Guys any idea why my L1/L2 cache speeds are so low? :/


I have gotten pretty different results from this benchmark from similar CPUs i'm not really sure what's going on but the cache bandwidth seems to be wildly off. I only really trust the latency results.

Here is my 1400 with Oc on core and RAM.


----------



## kakandung (Jan 25, 2019)

Gee.. Registered on TPU just to post this..
I'm 45ns on a gd-dmn H110. I'm getting obsessed with this memory latency thing lately.
Hope Ryzen 3000 will be better in this regard.


----------



## FCG (Feb 6, 2019)

What can I say except for 'massive':


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 6, 2019)

Here's a couple that I did a little while ago for another thread.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 6, 2019)

Scored 3 8gb ddr3 sodimms (samsung) @ 1600mhz, (runs at 1333mhz max on my clevo) and here's how it done at stock:


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Riwer (Feb 16, 2019)

Cheap ADATA DDR4 (samung oem)  2400mhz CL16 model .
not dissapointed lol


----------



## Finners (Feb 16, 2019)

Riwer said:


> Cheap ADATA DDR4 (samung oem)  2400mhz CL16 model .
> not dissapointed lol
> 
> View attachment 116550



That's a cracking result. Any more information on the RAM like a part number? 

What voltage did it need for those speeds?


----------



## Riwer (Feb 16, 2019)

Finners said:


> That's a cracking result. Any more information on the RAM like a part number?
> 
> What voltage did it need for those speeds?



Voltage: 1.41v

Model AX4U2400316G16-DBG  












Fully stable: (6+ hours testing)


----------



## SiRoCu (Feb 22, 2019)

i7 8700K @5.3GHz


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 22, 2019)

SiRoCu said:


> i7 8700K @5.3GHz



That's exactly the voltage my 22nm 8 core e5 1680 v2 needs for up to 4.67 ghz or so lol.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 26, 2019)

A new high of FSB with CPU megahertz! Highest I ever got stable was few posts ago 4.681 and only got it do it once or twice was hard to replicate. However fine tuned the VTT and VCCSA voltages and lowered them while still keeping everything stable so reduced heat/stress on system and allowed for another 10 mhz while still keeping the FSB at near my record high at 138.03.  Highest I've gotten it to be stable is 138.5 or so. I try 139 or higher it won't even boot, it's a very fine line of what is stable versus what won't even boot into windows.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Here is my 2700X score. It is stock and RAM is on XMP profile, no other manual tweaks. I am pretty happy with the result. Zen+ has really good cache performance, rivaling and even beating Intel CPU's. L2 is of particular merit vs Skylake-Client, imo, because Zen+ has 2x the caapcity but similar bandwidth and latency. but.... much higher IMC latency. that is the killer for the lower than expected gaming performance on Ryzen IMO. But 66ns is pretty good for Ryzen i think^^

*edit; i didn't realise aida64 added cache bandwidths up from all the cores. so actually skylake has much better bandwidth in L1 and L2 bandwidth but Zen+ has better L3 bandwidth. latency is about the same for all though*


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 9, 2019)

Here's my 2700 with some generic Kingston 2400 running great at 3400 so far. Game and TM5 stable.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Tried some RAM ocing this evening. Even with the wonky bugged CL timing it has superior latency to the stock result. Pretty happy 63ns great for ryzen^^


----------



## er557 (Mar 9, 2019)

windows insider optimizations are getting better, also ran the bench at high priority, still more room for improvement, the only thing going for me here is octal channel and super fast L1/2/3 caches, being the motherboard is not overclockable and now only -50mv undervolt of cpu, cache, sa agent


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

er557 said:


> windows insider optimizations are getting better, also ran the bench at high priority, still more room for improvement, the only thing going for me here is octal channel and super fast L1/2/3 caches, being the motherboard is not overclockable and now only -50mv undervolt of cpu, cache, sa agent
> 
> View attachment 118379


I think.. ehm.. that it doesn;t measure the cache speed of just one core, right? I mean like there is no way that L1 cache is 6.4TB/s bandwidth thats just impossible lol. is it cumulative or something? I always notice this cache bandwidth reader is really weird sometimes.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 9, 2019)

AIDA64 always adds L1/L2 cache speeds (if they are seperate for each core).


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> AIDA64 always adds L1/L2 cache speeds (if they are seperate for each core).


Thanks for clearing that up for me haha i always wondered this. So to get this straight: on my 2700X l1 cache speed is 1018GB/s / 8 = 127.25GB/s per core. So the L1 cache BW in reality for a single core is 127.25GB/s ? thanks


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 9, 2019)

Basicly, but keep in mind this is synth. test.


----------



## Mr_Headshot (Mar 10, 2019)

This is from my Asus 1080 Ti OC edition at factory overclock. Comments and questions welcome because I don't know if this is good or bad.


----------



## er557 (Mar 10, 2019)

It's really nice for a 1080 ti oc, mainly because it has nothing to do with this benchmark, which measures cpu/memory cache and bandwidth. To measure graphics card performance, you need to run something like 3dmark.


----------



## Mr_Headshot (Mar 10, 2019)

er557 said:


> It's really nice for a 1080 ti oc, mainly because it has nothing to do with this benchmark, which measures cpu/memory cache and bandwidth. To measure graphics card performance, you need to run something like 3dmark.


Thanks:


----------



## juhasz221hun (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi everyone!

This is my result. Is it good enough? 
What can i do to be better?
I had to set DRAM voltage to 1.400V to run 3200Mhz.


----------



## Mr_Headshot (Mar 22, 2019)

er557 said:


> It's really nice for a 1080 ti oc, mainly because it has nothing to do with this benchmark, which measures cpu/memory cache and bandwidth. To measure graphics card performance, you need to run something like 3dmark.


Thanks. I'm such a knucklehead at times. Lolol.


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2019)

Ran it for giggles with PUBG running in the background....specs rig


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2019)

Meh


----------



## kidza_ocz (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2019)

tigger said:


> Meh


Try adjusting your timings for less latency if possible. Make a backup of your CMOS settings to a USB flash drive before changing anything.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 2, 2019)

G.SKILL TridentZ RGB (2x8GB) F4-3200C16D-16GTZR @ 3400 MHz:


----------



## Marktomato (Apr 2, 2019)

2x  Kingston HyperX FURY [HX424C15FB2/8] 8 ГБ


----------



## naxneri (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Lindatje (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## CraZyNoMaD (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Zemach (Apr 19, 2019)

3600 Cl 16 OC 5000 Cl16


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 10, 2019)

New results with tighter timings for my G.SKILL TridentZ RGB (2x8GB) F4-3200C16D-16GTZR @ 3400 MHz:


----------



## phanbuey (May 10, 2019)

Zemach said:


> 3600 Cl 16 OC 5000 Cl16View attachment 121371



Is this real life?

holy crap.  I actually had to open CPU-z on my rig to make sure i read that right.


----------



## pippinfort (May 12, 2019)

Great thread.  I've been doing a bit of testing on my X99 recently.  DDR4-3200 with 5930K, 5960X and 6850K.

Ram is Corsair Vengeance® LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C15 






						VENGEANCE® LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C15 Memory Kit - Black
					

VENGEANCE LPX memory is designed for high-performance overclocking. The heatspreader is made of pure aluminum for faster heat dissipation, and the eight-layer PCB helps manage heat and provides superior overclocking headroom.




					www.corsair.com
				




5930K x44 CPU x42 Cache





5960X x44 CPU x40 Cache





6850K x45 CPU x39 Cache





From Asus Sabertooth X79 with E5-1650v2 CPU x45

Ram is Corsair Dominator® Platinum — 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2133MHz C9 Memory Kit






						DOMINATOR® PLATINUM — 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 DRAM 2133MHz C9 Memory Kit
					

DOMINATOR® PLATINUM high-performance DDR3 memory is designed for world-class system builds. It's built with hand-screened ICs, undergoes rigorous performance testing, and incorporates state-of-the-art cooling for reliable performance in demanding environments.




					www.corsair.com
				









From Asus P9X79 with E5-2660v2 stock.

RAM is Hynix DDR3 PC3-14900 1866MHz 4x 4GB


----------



## metalfiber (May 12, 2019)

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB DDR4 3333 4 x 8GB


----------



## KMBakPL (May 14, 2019)

Hi, it is my first post on this forum.

I have i7-8086K on stock clock.




I remember (or I think that I remember) that just after mount my new rig (September 2018) my CPU bench was bit over 8700K. Now bit below.
  

Cache performance are much lower then in results in this posts: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ry-benchmark-here.186338/page-31#post-3938375





Also results in this review are higer then my CPU. I am a bit confused by these discrepancies. I used other version of AIDA... But...

What do You think? Any advices?

And one more observation.
Turning on virtualization (@bios) causes a small drop in AIDA results.


----------



## mapnam charun (May 14, 2019)




----------



## er557 (May 15, 2019)

This is the current result, after latest windows updates, and all mitigations of new vulnerabilities enabled, however, @EarthDog maintains this is not per se eight channel ram, but two quad channel implementations(what's the difference?).





So, for comparison I provide the benchmark with only one cpu, yet still buffered and multi threaded, as it is supposed to sqew the results, and it seems it is the proper quad channel speed, about half





Also, at those ddr4 speeds, 2133~2400, it is very hard to reach above 60gb/s without it being more then four channels(i.e octal channel)
and of course the i7 5820k result @ddr4 2400 quad channel shows it very well.





So, despite the large latency, I think the dual processor system does work in at least virtual eight channels.


----------



## Vlada011 (May 15, 2019)

Your North Bridge Clock is very low. You run Benchmark probably on Balanced Power Mode???
OC Cache Frequency you will get higher speeds with 2400MHz. My memory results are very similar without OC Cache, 2666MHz.
With Cache to 4.0GHz go up to 61-62.000 all settings write-read-copy.

Change Bus Speed on 100.1MHz in BIOS, on that way you will get 3300MHz Default speed, NOT 3250MHz.
But guys with 4x 8GB kits 3200MHz and special if they use Broadwell-E or i7-5960X could reach and 70-75.000MB/s, on double sided B-Die 8GB per DIMM kits could be reach faster speeds. But they arrive later 2016 I think. In 2014 we didn't had so much choices.


----------



## er557 (May 15, 2019)

I run ultimate performance power scheme(windows enterprise), and the north bridge clock is maxxed out by efi patch driver, pegged @3000 mhz,

edit: Oh i see you are reffering to the i7 system, I dont have it anymore, it is an old screenshot, I was talking about the xeon.


----------



## EarthDog (May 15, 2019)

er557 said:


> however, @EarthDog maintains this is not per se eight channel ram, but two quad channel implementations(what's the difference?).


This isnt the place for this discussion but since you brought it up here...I'll repeat what I found. Maybe someone else can clarify. 

All I know is what I quoted from Intel about the cpus (quad channel) AMD the motherboard (quad channel).









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				





> Max # of Memory Channels 4








						ASRock Rack > EP2C612 WS
					






					www.asrockrack.com
				





> Supports Quad Channel DDR4 2400/2133/1866/1600 RDIMM and LRDIMM, 8 x DIMM slots



EDIT: As I said in the other thread, AIDA64 memory tests scale with cores/threads. Drop in a higher core count CPU (as opposed to the 5820K) and bandwidth improves.


----------



## er557 (May 15, 2019)

Indeed, but intel spec refers to ONE processor, how many channels are TWO? they do work together via QPI links to enable both cpus to access all ram and share it via NUMA, each of the procs providing quad channel, working TOGETHER.
As to the motherboard spec, I will check this directly with ASROCK, as the benchmarks show the actual situation.


----------



## EarthDog (May 15, 2019)

Two processors are dual quad channel AFAIK.

I quoted the ASRock motherboard page above. One would think that if it supported actual "octo" channel memory, it would say octo channel on the page, no?

What does CPUz say the memory is running as?

I could be wrong...just waiting to see something more compelling than a single piece of software showing an aggregate of the system.


EDIT: Again, PM me when you have something as this thread is for results, not discussion of quad/octo/NUMA.


----------



## heky (May 16, 2019)

5960X @ 4.5Ghz, Corsair Vengeance 32Gb 3200 c16 2666 c13




Does someone have a clue how to raise the memory write performance on Haswell-E?


----------



## er557 (May 16, 2019)

can you overclock the ram a bit? also your performance is fine already, for what purpose do you want it raised?


----------



## heky (May 16, 2019)

er557 said:


> can you overclock the ram a bit? also your performance is fine already, for what purpose do you want it raised?


Thats the thing, the ram is actually 3200mhz c16, but is not stable with the xmp enabled (Its dual-rank Samsung E-die). Its rock stable @ 2666mhz c13. There is no particular purpose as to why i want it raised, just one of those "why not" moments.


----------



## EarthDog (May 16, 2019)

You need to add some voltage for the memory controller I would imagine. 3200 C16 32GB is possible on that platform. 

But that is the way to do it... running it at speed.


----------



## heky (May 16, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You need to add some voltage for the memory controller I would imagine. 3200 C16 32GB is possible on that platform.
> 
> But that is the way to do it... running it at speed.


I know it should be possible, but the thing is that my motherboard (AsRock Taichi) doesnt show the actual SA voltage, just an offset value. And since i dont know what i am offsetting to, i am affraid to give it more than +0.100v, since i really dont want to fry the 5960x`s memory controller. I read that happened quite a lot on the x99 platform.

The other thing is the XMP profile actually sets the SA voltage to +0.350 or so i think, but the ram is not stable with the profile enabled.


----------



## EarthDog (May 16, 2019)

Try VccIO voltage as well... 

But I would think with 0.350+ offset that should be plenty... maybe it just isn't in the cards. Did you try the same timings (as XMP) but at 3K?


----------



## heky (May 19, 2019)

Yeah i tried 2800 and 3000, but no go for both speeds at XMP timings, which is really weird, since 2666@13-15-15-30-1t should be harder on the memory than say 2800@16-18-18-36-2t. Maybe i should try playing with the CPU strap?


----------



## 1986nath (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Zemach (May 21, 2019)

DDR4 5162 cl 17 16 16 28


----------



## KMBakPL (May 21, 2019)

Are L1, L2 and L3 caches speed related with RAM speed? I see CPU on stock clock and caches so much faster then my CPU... ?


----------



## heky (May 21, 2019)

KMBakPL said:


> Are L1, L2 and L3 caches speed related with RAM speed? I see CPU on stock clock and caches so much faster then my CPU... ?


They are related to uncore (cache) speeds...so in Zemach`s case that is running at 4860mhz.


----------



## phanbuey (May 22, 2019)

Zemach said:


> View attachment 123448
> DDR4 5162 cl 17 16 16 28



Cheezus Crust.

What are you cooling those with?


----------



## Zemach (May 22, 2019)

Ram stock cpu watercooling+air 16c


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 22, 2019)

Zemach said:


> View attachment 123448
> DDR4 5162 cl 17 16 16 28


Voltage on that RAM? Awesome score!


----------



## Zemach (May 22, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Voltage on that RAM? Awesome score!


1.83


----------



## colecodez (May 23, 2019)

G.Skill 4x8GB 4266 C17 set down a bin and BCLK tuned up +1.5. Stable

Vdimm: 1.51V
Vcore: 1.4V


----------



## Arctucas (May 31, 2019)




----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 31, 2019)




----------



## 1986nath (May 31, 2019)

Tools--cache and memory benchmark


----------



## ida37 (May 31, 2019)

FX-8370
Read - 31694
Write - 20722
Copy - 29917 
latency - 54.2


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 31, 2019)

Eager to see how zen 2 stacks up to this, by the looks of it very competitively.


----------



## Good3alz (May 31, 2019)

1986nath said:


> Tools--cache and memory benchmark


Thank you.

I changed the Ram to 1866 in BIOS. Standard CPU BIOS setting, not extreme. lol pathetic score.


----------



## ida37 (Jun 1, 2019)

You have water cooling, that's good. But why not overclock your computer?

sorry for my English


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Good3alz (Jun 2, 2019)

ida37 said:


> You have water cooling, that's good. But why not overclock your computer?
> 
> sorry for my English


I have no idea how


----------



## ida37 (Jun 2, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I have no idea how


Understand how to switch memory, and will deal with the rest )


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 3, 2019)

ida37 said:


> Understand how to switch memory, and will deal with the rest )


I don't know what you mean, I built the PC I know how to switch RAM


----------



## dumo (Jun 14, 2019)

4866 C17 1T


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 14, 2019)

wee bit of a boost from my previous score from the FX8320 to RyZen 7 2700


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 14, 2019)

How about a comparison @Athlonite?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 14, 2019)

Damn getting beaten by a lowly B350 mobo I can't find where to raise the FSB on my TUF X470-Plus gaming otherwise I'd do just that


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Damn getting beaten by a lowly B350 mobo I can't find where to raise the FSB on my TUF X470-Plus gaming otherwise I'd do just that


You could most likely bump your RAM speed up to 3400 and tighten the timings using the DRAM Calculator and get better speeds and slightly lower latency.

Here is what I have on my Strix B-450-F:
16 GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) @ 3400 MHz (16-17-17-34-54)

My results:








						Share your AIDA 64 cache and memory benchmark here
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks I'll try those timings see how things go and I'll report back later


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 14, 2019)

I bumped my DRAM Voltage up to 1.37V and tightened up a LOT of the sub timings too using the 3400 MHz Safe settings on the DRAM Calculator.
But even if you just up the voltage and the main settings you should get some improvement


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 14, 2019)

this is what dram cal shows I could do on the fast preset vs stock timings


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 14, 2019)

I set my speed/frequency to 3400 in the calculator and used the safe settings to start and tightened them one at a time from there.
I did check the fast setting and I ended up kind of between safe and fast.

PS
Your CPU setting needs to be *Ryzen+ *NOT Ryzen 2nd Gen (that's for the 3000 series CPUs)


----------



## 1986nath (Jun 14, 2019)

3200@3600 cl14


----------



## damric (Jul 3, 2019)

i5-6500T with DDR3


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 3, 2019)

Old xeon cache results. Not bad considering the age.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 17, 2019)

Old dual xeon 6 channel 6x16Gb DDR3 1066 ECC REG CL7


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 17, 2019)

Ryzen 7 3800X, Patriot Viper 3600 RAM 17-19-19


----------



## er557 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## biffzinker (Jul 23, 2019)

Bonus:


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2019)

Some classic silicon..


----------



## hzy4 (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## LLltirlec (Aug 5, 2019)

FX8350@4.37-4.4, DDR3-2133


----------



## Gazzi (Aug 6, 2019)

Ryzen 5 3600 (Stock), Memory HyperX FURY OC 3333MHz 18-20-20-42 (Original 2666MHz 16-18-18-39)


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 10, 2019)

My 3700x w/ G.skill tridents @3600 14-16-15-30


----------



## mnem (Aug 10, 2019)

An Experiment: Latest Ryzen 3700X/X570 MB and Cheap NVMe SSDs  - Page 1
					

An Experiment: Latest Ryzen 3700X/X570 MB and Cheap NVMe SSDs  - Page 1



					www.eevblog.com


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## phanbuey (Aug 17, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> View attachment 129414


what the hell is that stable?

Nice!


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 17, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> what the hell is that stable?
> 
> Nice!



adata d41 spectrix 3600 cl7 kit @3733 cl14 1.5v and 4000 cl16 1.45v but can't pass 1866 FCLK so worthless.


----------



## Cidious (Aug 29, 2019)

I got myself a kit of 3200C14 B-Die Trident Z and started fiddling around with the DRAM Calculator. 

System:
MSI B450M Mortar
Ryzen R5 3600 @ stock (no PBO)
Trident Z RGB 3200C14 2x8GB
Corsair RM650X

3200 14-14-14-28-42-1T-GDD @ 1.37:






A bit high on the Latency and not very impressive Writing bandwidth

3600 14-15-14-28-42-1T-GDE @ 1.42






Quite a lot better! 

But now it got funky. I discovered a difference in performance when entering timings directly into bios or through Ryzen Master. Above is Ryzen Master. Below is BIOS




Exact same timing and settings! That's a hefty drop! The only way to restore performance is setting timings on auto in bios again and use Ryzen Master to override them again. 


Then I gave it another shot at 3733 at CL14 which didn't boot and at CL16 it gave me worse performance than 3600CL14. I almost gave up until I decided to give the DRAM calculator another shop at 3800MHz. Here the settings and results:

3800 16-17-16-32-50-1T-GDE @ 1.42v







And that's good enough for me. I'm currently testing if it's stable for 24/7 and so far it devoured everything I threw at it. Prime and Memtest and Gaming. 1.42 is a really nice low voltage and not much heat is coming from it but when the GPU is heating up the are touching 50 degrees. I'm going to switch around the layout of the cooling a bit or get a Dominator Airflow cooler on top of it to make sure they stay cool. I'm working in an M-ATX case and AIO cooler not much airflow options. 

I think with some better cooling and a bit more voltage this memory is not out of breath yet and I could tighten timings a bit here and there but for now I'm really satisfied with the performance increase.

I failed to make an Aida64 bench screenshot at XMP baseline but it was lower than my first screenshot here for the ease of things lets compare the first screenshot with the last:

Read: 48100 MB/s -> 55500 MB/s = +7400 MB/s
Write: 25600 MB/s -> 30400 MB/s = +4800 MB/s
Copy: 46200 MB/s -> 53100 MB/s = + 6900 MB/s
Latency: 74.2 -> 65.8 = - 8.4 ns

How this translates to real world performance depends on the application it doesn't help with GPU bound resolution gaming but might help with some other things.


----------



## mnem (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah, similar issues here. Every calc I've tried just bootlooped me insensible. Only way I could get it to even POST anywhere near that mythical 1900MHz was to enable XMP, set MEM SPD to 3800 manually and let everything else run Auto. She'll crank the CPU right up there and throughput is lower but still in the same ballpark; however latency crunks out a good 10ns slower.

I'll admit I really don't know what I'm doing in there anymore, though; I haven't done this shit for close to a decade. :-/

I'm waiting for some more real-world info on my build; I'm sure somebody with more knowledge can get these numbers down. I had it down to 64ns/54Ksomething READ ONE TIME and it crashed when I saved, and refused to POST again after that.

I know this RAM is capable of more; I found out AFTER I bought on a "Deal of the day" that it is record-setting gear: https://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ballistix-elite-world-record


----------



## er557 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2019)

Really can't knock this $89 (equivalent cost) memory kit from Patriot. I wasn't overly impressed when I started, but as more mature UEFI updates have come up, the memory has coped with higher clocks and tighter timings. The only one I can't change is tRCDRD, as then the system won't boot for some reason.
It runs on lower Voltages and at slightly tighter timings that the DRAM calculator suggests at these speeds.


----------



## mnem (Sep 1, 2019)

Inspired by the successes of *Cidious* and *Lost Swede* seen above, I decided to take another stab at it with Ryzen Master. I must say, I'm definitely much pleased; managed to break over 54K and under 66nS with CPU OC at full Auto.

Would love to see something like Swede's numbers, but can't seem to shake the "No POSTies" if i drop ANYTHING any lower at either 3667 or 3733. 3800 is just totally out to lunch with latencies in the high 70s as seen in my last post. :facepalm:

I'm currently beating on the machine at 3667; will compare both to see which is better in gaming vs content creation vs crash-resistance.

Cheers,

mnem
_Don't read this._


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 1, 2019)

Latency to 34.0


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 1, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> Latency to 34.0
> 
> View attachment 130580



What's with that Memory Bus 2280.2175 MHz


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 1, 2019)

7980xe + terrible quality RAM from corsair = mess.




So XMP2 decided to be stable, well I won't complain - reran five times and no BSODs (unlike my z270 system or my carbon)


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 1, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 7980xe + terrible quality RAM from corsair = mess.
> View attachment 130609
> 
> So XMP2 decided to be stable, well I won't complain - reran five times and no BSODs (unlike my z270 system or my carbon)
> View attachment 130610


are you Turkish because Tek Tip means monotype in Turkish.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 1, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> are you Turkish because Tek Tip means monotype in Turkish.


I'm British : P


----------



## BlackLion (Sep 2, 2019)

Specs: https://valid.x86.fr/czr3hz





Timings thanks to Dram calculator:





Voltage set manually to 1.35.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Athlonite (Sep 4, 2019)

Can someone answer me a question here I have a R7 2700 and it's write speed for memory seems to almost double what I'm seeing with R9 3xxx CPU's take the above screen shots of Zach_01 and Voltaj .45 ACP they both have near half the Write speed (29xxxMB/s) compared to their  Read speed (5xxxxMB/s) despite them both running higher speed kits where as I'm seeing 40000+MB/s read and 40000+MB/s write as seen below


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 4, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Can someone answer me a question here I have a R7 2700 and it's write speed for memory seems to almost double what I'm seeing with R9 3xxx CPU's take the above screen shots of Zach_01 and Voltaj .45 ACP they both have near half the Read speed (5xxxxMB/s) compared to their Write speed (29xxxMB/s) despite them both running higher speed kits where as I'm seeing 40000+MB/s read and 40000+MB/s write as seen below
> View attachment 130967


From AMD: “This is an expected result. Client workloads do very little pure writing, so the CCD/IOD link is 32B/cycle while reading and 16B/cycle for writing. This allowed us to save power and area inside the package to spend on other, more beneficial areas for tangible performance benefits.”



			
				s_vayner said:
			
		

> In short, the pathway from the chiplet to the memory controller for the write data has been cut in half.








						Low memory write speed Zen2 (3700x)
					

Hello! Sorry for my english. Today I tested my system by AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark and I have this results:  Why I have speed like a DDR-III ? Latency so high! When I had Ryzen 7-2700x, write speed was really faster!




					community.amd.com


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 4, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> From AMD: “This is an expected result. Client workloads do very little pure writing, so the CCD/IOD link is 32B/cycle while reading and 16B/cycle for writing. This allowed us to save power and area inside the package to spend on other, more beneficial areas for tangible performance benefits.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah I see well then that's alright then I just thought it a bit weird was all but makes sense then since apps and games do sod all writing to use the area for other better perf bits


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 4, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Ah I see well then that's alright then I just thought it a bit weird was all but makes sense then since apps and games do sod all writing to use the area for other better perf bits


copy is important not write.if one chip in 3xxx series half write speed but two chip like 3900x is normal write speed.

my 2700x result:


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 12, 2019)

The latest stable...
DRAM 1900MHz, 1.44v with 1:1:1 mode


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2019)

@Zach_01 what version of ryzen master is that


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> @Zach_01 what version of ryzen master is that


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> View attachment 131795



you should update your BIOS to 3.50 and AGESA 1003AB   http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/B450M Pro4(3.50)ROM.zip


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 13, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> you should update your BIOS to 3.50 and AGESA 1003AB   http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/B450M Pro4(3.50)ROM.zip


Since it's a first gen Ryzen the BIOS update wouldn't have any affect. The way I understood it is each generation of Ryzen has a separate AGESA micro code blob. That's why using MSI as an example had trouble fitting in the AGESA micro code for Ryzen third gen, and had to drop Bristol Ridge support.


----------



## evassion (Sep 13, 2019)

Can you help me to improve this?? TRIDENTZ 3200 14 to 4000 cl16 8GBx2

At this moment > DRAM voltage@1.45v VCCIO VCSSA @ 1.23
NO HT in CPU as I use PC only for gaming

RAM TEST + cache + FPU not showing errors , cinebench and realbench stable atm.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 13, 2019)

So, turns out manually letting the board assign subtimings etc worked better than my Z270X Gaming 7 / X299 Gaming Carbon did, Asus power? 
Well I'm doing 2933mhz @ 14-16-16-31 CR2 with 1.3V and everything appears to be stable!


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 14, 2019)

evassion said:


> Can you help me to improve this?? TRIDENTZ 3200 14 to 4000 cl16 8GBx2
> 
> At this moment > DRAM voltage@1.45v VCCIO VCSSA @ 1.23
> NO HT in CPU as I use PC only for gaming
> ...



Try 1T
Try to max your tREFI
Try fTFAW = 16
lower tRFC

These are my results with a 3600C15 kit


----------



## BlackLion (Sep 16, 2019)

.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 16, 2019)

BlackLion said:


> .


That is very nice!
Can you give us some specifics of your setup?


----------



## X800 (Sep 16, 2019)

This my new setup .


----------



## BlackLion (Sep 17, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> That is very nice!
> Can you give us some specifics of your setup?


Hey. It's very nice, but I cannot replicate it no matter what I do. 









						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4224.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[czr3hz] Validated Dump by  (2019-09-02 08:59:26) - MB: MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI (MS-7B93) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




This is the setup. What happened is, I installed a new bios 1.20, set the memory timings 16-16-16-32 as per dram calculator @ 3600 and left everything on auto. And then, like magic the windoiws task manager sees my CPU @ 4 GHz as base and 4.52 GHz as turbo speed (check first attachement); the HWiNFO however showed 4.1 GHz max boost. The scores in CB15 incresed significantly around 1720 (see second attachement). I restarted the system, saved the configuration in BIOS and rebooted. And the boost was lost. I tried to replicate it again with no success.

Normally I can run stable 4.25 GHz @ 1.35 ........ but I settled for 4.1 @ 1.225 at least until ABBA stable bios arrives.


----------



## Verangry (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey guys, got something for ya...


----------



## BlackLion (Sep 17, 2019)

Specs for 27/7: https://valid.x86.fr/9bme4a


----------



## hzy4 (Sep 23, 2019)

DRAM - 1.45v


----------



## video.libertas (Sep 28, 2019)

After a couple of weeks tweaking, I think I am at a good point considering ram is 4x8gb Hyper x (not a kit) and it won't boot above 2666, and one of the dimm slots on the mb seems to be dead, I tried tightening the timings and was pretty impressed.


----------



## Deepcuts (Sep 30, 2019)

Stock settings


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 30, 2019)

Deepcuts said:


> Stock settings
> View attachment 132962


What's your RAM and ICs?
You should be able to tune that latency quite a bit by tweaking the timings.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 30, 2019)

covfefe lake.

Might want to tweak the Uncore/Northbridge next; not sure if it does all that much though.


----------



## TapperSweden (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## madness777 (Oct 3, 2019)

E-die is amazing! 
3800MHz CL16-16-19-16-36 
R5 2600 4.1GHz





Actually scratch that previous score. Didn't touch sub timings previously.
I don't have much to say really


----------



## crucifier (Oct 11, 2019)

g-skill F4-3600c15-8gtz at 1.5v


----------



## miuen4o (Oct 14, 2019)

The old boy has served me well in the past 3 years, but it's time to go to Ryzen gen. 3. 

Still not too bad considering the age.


----------



## Cidious (Oct 19, 2019)

> Actually scratch that previous score. Didn't touch sub timings previously.
> I don't have much to say really



Actually DO say some more about what you did to the Subtimings.


----------



## Xardi (Oct 24, 2019)

Currently I am at 4480 @ 17 - 17 - 17 - 35.
Scrolling through this thread I think that should result in a latency around 35ns.
However my latency is around 45ns. (And Bandwidth is also lower than 3 posts above)
Someone got an idea whats wrong or whats limiting my latency?
(Motherboard is the ASUS Z390-I ITX)


----------



## crucifier (Oct 24, 2019)

Xardi said:


> Currently I am at 4480 @ 17 - 17 - 17 - 35.
> Scrolling through this thread I think that should result in a latency around 35ns.
> However my latency is around 45ns. (And Bandwidth is also lower than 3 posts above)
> Someone got an idea whats wrong or whats limiting my latency?
> (Motherboard is the ASUS Z390-I ITX)



It is obvious that in the secondary timings (tRFC, tREFI, etc). But reading minds is not my forte. In fact, each processor-memory-motherboard bundle has an optimal speed, which is not maxed as possible, since secondary timings are important. I can run my memory up to 4600, but I achieve this result via applying BIOS OC preset for 4100 and adopting it a little for 4300. For everyday usage I loosen it a little, but latency still 36 to 37, 64 reading speed.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 24, 2019)

crucifier said:


> It is obvious that in the secondary timings (tRFC, tREFI, etc). But reading minds is not my forte. In fact, each processor-memory-motherboard bundle has an optimal speed, which is not maxed as possible, since secondary timings are important. I can run my memory up to 4600, but I achieve this result via applying BIOS OC preset for 4100 and adopting it a little for 4300. For everyday usage I loosen it a little, but latency still 36 to 37, 64 reading speed.


^ this.

Post your secondary timings... a small cut to trfc alone can shave off 5 ns.


----------



## crucifier (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## LiquidTrance (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Xardi (Nov 4, 2019)

crucifier said:


> It is obvious that in the secondary timings (tRFC, tREFI, etc). But reading minds is not my forte. In fact, each processor-memory-motherboard bundle has an optimal speed, which is not maxed as possible, since secondary timings are important. I can run my memory up to 4600, but I achieve this result via applying BIOS OC preset for 4100 and adopting it a little for 4300. For everyday usage I loosen it a little, but latency still 36 to 37, 64 reading speed.



Thanks for the answer.
I played around with the secondary timings and achieved some improvement.
I also overclocked the cache clock from 4.3Ghz to 5.0Ghz, which gave me a couple nanoseconds.

Currently those are my settings:




I dont really get tRFC any lower without losing stability.
Still playing around to get latency even lower, so suggestions which timings could go lower are very much appreciated.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 4, 2019)

Xardi said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> I played around with the secondary timings and achieved some improvement.
> I also overclocked the cache clock from 4.3Ghz to 5.0Ghz, which gave me a couple nanoseconds.
> 
> ...



what voltage do you need for that clock?


----------



## Xardi (Nov 5, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> what voltage do you need for that clock?



Currently running at 1.375V.


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 7, 2019)

video.libertas said:


> After a couple of weeks tweaking, I think I am at a good point considering ram is 4x8gb Hyper x (not a kit) and it won't boot above 2666, and one of the dimm slots on the mb seems to be dead, I tried tightening the timings and was pretty impressed.
> 
> View attachment 132851



May I ask what your subtimings are? That is a nice latency for first gen Threadripper.

I started to tweak my memory too and I´m trying to learn what all the numbers and letters mean and my result looks a bit different:






Sorry only trial version for now, this months budget went towards B-Die 

My latency seems suspiciously high? Considering that I run the same primary timings and much higher frequency? How far did you tweak subtimings to get this latency and is it beneficial in any real world workload? 
I suspected that I hit some instability maybe, but so far an hour of memtest passed without any error and my benchmark results all scaled well with higher results each time I went up in frequency.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 7, 2019)

This 4400Mhz 17-17-17-34 latency score with ring bus set at 45. Fairly certain the score would improve if I OC'd the ring to 49. Oh well, its a 4600Mhz 18CL B-die kit that feels so much zippier and responsive at 4400Mhz 17CL.

The kit also runs nice at 4400Mhz 16-17-17-34, yet won't pass memtest HCL at 1000%, errors at about 400% - still feels amazing though, and no data loss whatsoever.









						F4-4600C18D-16GTRS - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-4600 CL18-22-22-42 1.45V 16GB (2x8GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com
				




Haven't tried the 4500Mhz range yet, still something to discover.

Ran AIDA64 at 5.3, 5.4 and 5.5Ghz, to see if any real difference in the mem latency score. Nope, all three scores were plus or minus one tenth of a nanosecond, 37.3ns, 37.5ns, 37.4ns respectively - probably just margin of error.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 7, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> This 4400Mhz 17-17-17-34 latency score with ring bus set at 45. Fairly certain the score would improve if I OC'd the ring to 49. Oh well, its a 4600Mhz 18CL B-die kit that feels so much zippier and responsive at 4400Mhz 17CL.
> 
> The kit also runs nice at 4400Mhz 16-17-17-34, yet won't pass memtest HCL at 1000%, errors at about 400% - still feels amazing though, and no data loss whatsoever.
> 
> ...




Does that say your uncore freq is 3.7?


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 7, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Does that say your uncore freq is 3.7?



The north bridge clock? Hmm is that uncore?

Checked back at the other two AIDAs I ran that day, and they all say 3.7Ghz northbridge. Is that bad or good? I have no idea.  

Here's the other two runs at 5.3 and 5.4.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 7, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> The north bridge clock? Hmm is that uncore?
> 
> Checked back at the other two AIDAs I ran that day, and they all say 3.7Ghz northbridge. Is that bad or good? I have no idea.
> 
> ...



It's your cache clock / uncore , and you can probably run it at 4.6-4.7Ghz with no issues, it might lower your latency a bit.  Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Xardi (Nov 7, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> The north bridge clock? Hmm is that uncore?
> 
> Checked back at the other two AIDAs I ran that day, and they all say 3.7Ghz northbridge. Is that bad or good? I have no idea.
> 
> ...



Mind doing another run with north bridge/cache Clock overclocked to 5.0Ghz? Would be interesting to see how much this improves Latency. I gained quite a lot by overclocking that.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 7, 2019)

Xardi said:


> Mind doing another run with north bridge/cache Clock overclocked to 5.0Ghz? Would be interesting to see how much this improves Latency. I gained quite a lot by overclocking that.



Sure, I simply move the ring bus up to 49 or 50?

think it's set at 45 right now, part of the Luumi Daily OC Preset that arrives with the bios for the motherboard.

Did I have it set at 37 default that day??? 

northbridge, ring bus, and uncore are all the same value? 

BRB.  

--------

First screenshot is ring bus at 49
Second screenshot ring bus set at 50 in bios.

Latency went up. 

And no idea why northbridge reads 3999Mhz and 4002Mhz, If that's the SAME value as ring bus. Maybe AIDA64 is not ready the Z390 Dark properly? idk. 

Have the latest bios installed for the mobo.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 8, 2019)

Just got the Ryzen7 3700X:


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 8, 2019)

This is my best (lowest) AIDA64 mem latency score so far.

35.7ns with 4100Mhz 15-15-15-34 and only a mild OC on the processor. Woohoo! 

My north bridge - ring bus always reads 1000Mhz lower than the value I set in bios, no idea why. Probably a Z390 Dark board - AIDA 64 issue. The motherboard also does not send any memory clock speed signal to Windows 10 task manager. Some sort of disconnect between EVGA and Windows. 






Did get this crazy low score once using an older bios, but I believe it was only a software artifact. 

... at least the north bridge was reading correctly that day. Maybe I should return to bios v1.04. lol


----------



## mildew (Nov 8, 2019)

My rig is historical, but still is playing the latest games at 60fps


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 8, 2019)

mildew said:


> My rig is historical, but still is playing the latest games at 60fps
> 
> View attachment 135911



That's an amazing score bro, from 2012?

7-8 years and we've only dropped from 44ns to 34ns, WOW, your rig must have been the FASTEST available at that time, still an amazing score in 2019. 

I have seen a Kaby Lake Quad Core score at 33ns, but the lowest Coffee Lake 6 and 8cores I've seen is 34ns. But then, I don't get out much. lol


----------



## mildew (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks  , yes the Ivy Bridge era is 2012, using a 1070TI so obviously much newer on that front.  Hoping it will be adequate for Cyberpunk2077 and Dying Light 2.  Next upgrade will be a 3700x based rig , but hopefully i can put that off for a few years and get one second hand!


----------



## dennymotion (Nov 13, 2019)

just bought ryzen 5 3600 with ballistix 3000cl15, activated xmp profile and got latency 83 and read speed 42000.
is it ok? 
latency 83 looks bad


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 13, 2019)

dennymotion said:


> just bought ryzen 5 3600 with ballistix 3000cl15, activated xmp profile and got latency 83 and read speed 42000.
> is it ok?
> latency 83 looks bad


is fclk 1500 in bios?3000/2= must be 1500.ai tweaker if asus or someting like that.search this setting not leave auto.83 is too much your settings are wrong.try manual.


----------



## crucifier (Nov 16, 2019)

the best Ryzen 3gen latency I've seen is around 62ns at 3800 - with 1:1 bus/memory settings.


Intel's latency won't go down easily through 36-37 ns barrier. I don't now why, but it takes much more effort to get any lower.
I think there is an Windows or AIDA calculation limit, because I haven't seen lower than 34ns.

Moreover with that kind of settings memory become very temperature sensitive.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 16, 2019)

G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)  3600 MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC ) @ 16-19-19-19-39-58:




G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)  3600 MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC ) @ 16-18-18-18-38-58:


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 18, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)  3600 MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC ) @ 16-19-19-19-39-58:
> View attachment 136737
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)  3600 MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC ) @ 16-18-18-18-38-58:
> View attachment 136738


----------



## Bobmitmen (Nov 18, 2019)

GSkill Ripjaws 5  3200 15-15-35









						F4-3200C15Q-32GVK - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Ripjaws V DDR4-3200 CL15-15-15-35 1.35V 32GB (4x8GB) Ripjaws V series DDR4 DRAM memory is designed for sleek aesthetics and performance, making it an ideal choice for building a new PC system or for upgrading your system memory.




					www.gskill.com


----------



## VoltHertz (Nov 20, 2019)

My first memory overclock... it is a corsair dominator platinum 3466 mhz cl16... and now it is a 4040mhz cl14.... voltage at 1.66... is that too high? can i use it like for 6 years to go???


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 20, 2019)

G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)  3733 MHz (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC ) @ 16-19-19-19-38-58:


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 20, 2019)

VoltHertz said:


> My first memory overclock... it is a corsair dominator platinum 3466 mhz cl16... and now it is a 4040mhz cl14.... voltage at 1.66... is that too high? can i use it like for 6 years to go???
> View attachment 137032


can i use it like for 6 years to go??? 

no.missing HT will be problem or you'll go higher res.1080p is a cpu killer and 9700k already hard times in some games today.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 29, 2019)

Under 33ns latency.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

3600 sticks at 3733mhz CL14-14-14-28 1T


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 1, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 3600 sticks at 3733mhz CL14-14-14-28 1T
> 
> View attachment 137995


i coulnd't run above 3466 mhz on my asus x470 prime pro.3600 adata cl17 ram.now same ram in asus x570 strix-e with 3700x and it runs 4200 cl16.running above 3466 on ryzen+ is one point, made manual 4.3 ghz on 2700x is another point and you should share your subtimings because my 3733 cl16 3700x latency is 65.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 1, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> i coulnd't run above 3466 mhz on my asus x470 prime pro.3600 adata cl17 ram.now same ram in asus x570 strix-e with 3700x and it runs 4200 cl16.running above 3466 on ryzen+ is one point, made manual 4.3 ghz on 2700x is another point and you should share your subtimings because my 3733 cl16 3700x latency is 65.



That's G.Skill 3600 sticks CL16. Running 1.600v for accomplishment. 
That was not a daily configuration, I run closer to 3200mhz daily at the same timing set.
However at 3200mhz I can pull off Cas 12-12-12.
I was XMP sub timings, no major changes except tRFC I run that much tighter around 374 ticks.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 2, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> That's G.Skill 3600 sticks CL16. Running 1.600v for accomplishment.
> That was not a daily configuration, I run closer to 3200mhz daily at the same timing set.
> However at 3200mhz I can pull off Cas 12-12-12.
> I was XMP sub timings, no major changes except tRFC I run that much tighter around 374 ticks.


my adata spectre d41 3600 cl17 goes 4200 cl16 with 1.5v.probably more than enough voltage.you're not set timings why am i getting 65ns?mine is daily with all auto.anyway thank you.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 2, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> my adata spectre d41 3600 cl17 goes 4200 cl16 with 1.5v.probably more than enough voltage.you're not set timings why am i getting 65ns?mine is daily with all auto.anyway thank you.



Try CL 14-14-14-28 starting at 3200 and work your way up. Set tRFC 450 or lower.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 2, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Try CL 14-14-14-28 starting at 3200 and work your way up. Set tRFC 450 or lower.






3200 cl14 oh c'mon man work with me i'm telling ya these rams are monster bu somehow i couldn't get lower ns.this is old bios maybe today it will be good a little more but i won't try it.i know trfc trick.something different about you.cpu mobo ghz i don't know you didn't even trying and below 60.i admit defeat to 2700x which is my second system's cpu but 3000 corsair rams and couldn't hit 3001 and cpu max 4150 mhz.my first system is super.one of bad one of good how this could happen it's so bipolar.oh wait..


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cheap 64gb d-die kit - still a work in progress ; )


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 2, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> View attachment 138294
> 
> 3200 cl14 oh c'mon man work with me i'm telling ya these rams are monster bu somehow i couldn't get lower ns.this is old bios maybe today it will be good a little more but i won't try it.i know trfc trick.something different about you.cpu mobo ghz i don't know you didn't even trying and below 60.i admit defeat to 2700x which is my second system's cpu but 3000 corsair rams and couldn't hit 3001 and cpu max 4150 mhz.my first system is super.one of bad one of good how this could happen it's so bipolar.oh wait..



These are XMP stock timings - I tweak off of these even at lower frequency.
@ 1801 MHz    16-16-16-36  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 52-631-469-289-10-7-44  (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW)

Change RFC1 to 374. 

Don't run silly 14-15-15 timings. 
Get them straight at *14-14-14-28-40* (or less) and change command rate to* 2T *

Post at 3200mhz, test latency. Then work up to 3733mhz, each time run the latency test. 
Don't loosen the timings if it doesn't like it past 3600mhz. Raise DRAM voltage to 1.60v. (might need this much because of the tighter timings)

Anything beyond this I will not post in open forums.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Cheap 64gb d-die kit - still a work in progress ; )
> View attachment 138298



Not sure how good the IMC is on that 7980X. 
Even with that D-Die, that memory will squeeze up.
Would set 1.40v  at 17-17-17-38-58 is good. 2T 
You could probably cut that tRFC in half at 250, but would try 350 first.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 2, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Not sure how good the IMC is on that 7980X.


pretty good currently the VCCIO is at 1.1V Vccio / 0.935V load on the VCCSA
DIMM seems to be at 1.44V load.


ShrimpBrime said:


> You could probably cut that tRFC in half at 250, but would try 350 first.


Unfortunately not. It doesn't post at a tRFC of 480 or lower.


ShrimpBrime said:


> Would set 1.40v at 17-17-17-38-58 is good. 2T


Probably won't post.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> pretty good currently the VCCIO is at 1.1V Vccio / 0.935V load on the VCCSA
> DIMM seems to be at 1.44V load.
> 
> Unfortunately not. It doesn't post at a tRFC of 480 or lower.
> ...



No lower than 480! meh it is hynix, perhaps the frequency is just too high for lower. 
1.44 is a little overshoot. Not a bad thing. Just put a fan on them sticks. The cooler the better.
You can raise the vCCIO and vCCSA a little bit if your on liquid cooling. 

Will they post faster than  XMP without changing anything?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 2, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Will they post faster than XMP without changing anything?


They won't even post XMP (hynix d-die) so, nope.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> They won't even post XMP (hynix d-die) so, nope.



I have some Hynix Corsair here. Know all about that issue haha!!! Sig rig won't post XMP either. 

Keep working on them. You'll find the sweet spot in there somewhere. 

could try a lower frequency at 16-16-16 and push them as fast as they'll go. Test the stability and see how the latency fairs. Might get 3600 at C16??


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> These are XMP stock timings - I tweak off of these even at lower frequency.
> @ 1801 MHz    16-16-16-36  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 52-631-469-289-10-7-44  (RC-RFC1-RFC2-RFC4-RRDL-RRDS-FAW)
> 
> Change RFC1 to 374.
> ...


3600 mhz 1800 fclk *14-14-14-28-40* 1T 1.45v
my trfc already 350





nope.

without cpu oc this effort is meaningless.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 7, 2019)

Here's mine, no all core OC or pbo (as it actually degrades performance for me) and no 3800mts as my CPU's fabric doesn't appear to like that number.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 7, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Here's mine, no all core OC or pbo (as it actually degrades performance for me) and no 3800mts as my CPU's fabric doesn't appear to like that number.
> 
> View attachment 138694


Impressive for only being high clocked dual channel DDR4.


----------



## heky (Dec 8, 2019)

@Calmmo 

Care to share the whole primary and secondary timings? Just received my 4x8 b-die kit, so would like to have some values for orientation.  Thanks.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Dec 8, 2019)

latest beta bios. i can adjust the memory voltage up to 1.5v now where as every bios before would only go up to 1.4v. im going to try 3533 and see if i can get that stable. not really worried about lower latency so long as it doesnt increase above 65ns.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## naxneri (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## x58haze (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello to this wonderful, beautiful, amazing, outstanding community
Was wondering if you guys can give me some tips or hints, in order to drop this latency from 75 to at least 58-60 :O?







PC SPECS:
MOBO: Asrock Fatality k4 Gaming <-- this motherboard don't have Spread-spectrum, missing bunch of options so  my cpu bus is lock at 99.75
Ryzen 5 1600 (summit ridge)
Ram: Patriots Viper 2x4 (8gb) 3200 (after 2 years of suffering in know what was this chipset) i had to remove the heatsink and, i found this code (K4A4G085WE-BCR ) And according to this data samsung:
And seems that my rams are E-Die, cause my ram are single rank each dim is 4gb

Data-sheet of E-die: here what amazed me is that they put as 1x4GB = K4a4g045, and mine is 085 interesting (probably a mistake)


			https://static6.arrow.com/aropdfconversion/91830571053e347bfa18ac975423ff520fe5ee6d/174g_e_ddr4_samsung_spec_rev1_6_jan_17-0.pdf
		


Picture of my Ram Chipset.






Also tried the 1usmus, software but there is not FAST-PRESET for single Rank.
Even if i pick (calculate safe) throw error, same with the fast-preset




Also, my mobo have 4 slots rams A1 A2 B1-B2, so best settings are A2 B2 for dual channel
The thing is by using only one RAM of 4gb single rank on the A1 , i get 100% percentile score in user benchmark, but when using in dual channel percentile drop top 90%




Here is my userbenchmark run: with one Dimm


			Asrock AB350 Gaming K4 Performance Results - UserBenchmark
		

TDLR: I would love to drop the latency from 75 to 58-60 if that possible, also even Single Channel gave me 75ns, dual channel same 75ns, thanks for your help, xoxoxo


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 9, 2019)

heky said:


> @Calmmo
> 
> Care to share the whole primary and secondary timings? Just received my 4x8 b-die kit, so would like to have some values for orientation.  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 138796View attachment 138797View attachment 138798


----------



## heky (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks man. Just tried a quick run with 3600-14-15-14-28-1T


Will try some higher speeds later this week...


----------



## glnn_23 (Dec 12, 2019)

I have a Ryzen 3950x in an Asus Impact and here's a run with settings 4533  17 18 17 17 34 1T


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 13, 2019)

Haven't put any Intel subs here yet so....
A quicky. Nothing special, loose at 2T.
Load temp accurate OCCT AVX2
Temp before de-lid same clock 89c
50x multi Auto voltage.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 14, 2019)

LOL.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> View attachment 139340


did you saw 3950x's 69k copy?how?4500 mhz ram that's it?i've made 4200 no it does not it.could be cache.copy is what we need in games not read or write.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> did you saw 3950x's 69k copy?how?4500 mhz ram that's it?i've made 4200 no it does not it.could be cache.copy is what we need in games not read or write.


The benchmark may be inconsistant to version being used. And on top of that, the benchmark isnt super consistant either. 

Take these scores with grains of salt.

But yes, memory speed brings better performance.


----------



## Non_NPC (Dec 14, 2019)

Greetings All!

My first post here, just had to join to say thank you to 1usmus and the entire community for being such a complete source of Ryzen info and experiences.

I have recently jumped onto the AMD bandwagon, and am pretty damn pleased with what I have been able to accomplish on memory clocks thus far. This is completely due to the Ryzen DRAM Calc. What an amazing program!

I hope to refine the timings even further, but this setup was Memtest 453% stable after an 8+ hour run overnight. I am very happy!



Edit: Just tried the Manual Fast timings from the DRAM Calc. Stable thus far, but will run Memtest in BIOS again overnight to check true stability. But impressive gains in AIDA thus far!


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 14, 2019)

VoltHertz said:


> My first memory overclock... it is a corsair dominator platinum 3466 mhz cl16... and now it is a 4040mhz cl14.... voltage at 1.66... is that too high? can i use it like for 6 years to go???
> View attachment 137032


That's a sweet 1st score...NOW you've caught the ddr4 overclocking bug, lol and it feels so nice. 



Arctucas said:


> Under 33ns latency.
> 
> View attachment 137976


32.8ns, that's impossible!  OH, you're using a Z390 Dark board - not impossible. 

Are you running that 9900K at 5.4Ghz daily? or only for benching? Is that 5.4Ghz all 8cores 16threads? OR did you find a Per Core option somewhere in the bios? I can't find a Per Core even in bios v1.07. 

Come on EVGA, I like running a single core boost really high like 5.7Ghz

Have a feeling for the Z490 Dark all EVGA is going to update is the chipset and the socket. lol

5.7GHz single core per core boost on my older Maximus X Apex board (below). Just messin' around. No, it's not Prime 95 stable lol.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 14, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> 5.7GHz single core per core boost on my older Maximus X Apex board (below). Just messin' around. No, it's not Prime 95 stable lol.



Is this a sustained single core boost (IE: PiMod 32m) or one of those idle speed flickers? Very curious.
edit: (really only interested in sustained for benching reasons)
edit #2: I am running Maximus X Hero btw. Not quite as great a board as the Apex....
Teach me (us)


----------



## glnn_23 (Dec 14, 2019)

Here's another 3950x Aida64 run and stability testing as well.

Also an older run trying to get the lowest latency with a 7740x in an evga dark I had.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Is this a sustained single core boost (IE: PiMod 32m) or one of those idle speed flickers? Very curious.
> edit: (really only interested in sustained for benching reasons)
> edit #2: I am running Maximus X Hero btw. Not quite as great a board as the Apex....
> Teach me (us)



I set it up in the ROG bios as a Per Core single-core boost with clock speeds of 57-56-55-52-52-52, never crashed used it to get some work done for a few hours, yet no heavy CPU loads.

The 5.7Ghz boost I only played with for a few hours, and 5.8Ghz single core boost would not boot at all.

What I did end up using as a daily work profile was 5.6-5.5-5.4-5.2-5.2-5.2 (bios screenshot below)

It feels about the same responsiveness as 5.4Ghz all core all thread oc, and surprisingly uses about the same voltage. 1.360v I believe for both. *Not an extremely high value since only one core at a time is boosting to 5.6Ghz.*

Even if your CPU cannot hit 5.4Ghz all core/thread, you "might" still be able to run a 54-53-52-51-51-51 Per Core single core boost oc profile *or some similar clock speed combination.* 

Just set up your ROG bios like this below.

Give it a try and have fun.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 15, 2019)

Outstanding!!

I am very much going to fool around with this. You've given me an edge there!

Generally I do not run HT enabled past 5.3ghz all core, this helps bring TDP down a bit. 
For most legacy 3D stuff I'll run 5.4ghz and as a quad, only need 2 cores essentially there.

Thanks for the pointers! 
Nice rig btw, I saw it yesterday while I visited the thread linked in your sig! Impressive stuff man!!


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Outstanding!!
> 
> I am very much going to fool around with this. You've given me an edge there!
> 
> ...



Thanks, it's just an unaesthetic to borderline-ugly computer I use to get my work completed quickly. Although it is on wheels so that's kinda cool. lol

Sorry, I didn't have a level brilliant response on the overclocks, *it's only a simple "Per Core" set-up in the ROG bios that works really well, extremely efficient yes less TDP less voltage and less heat output, yet nothing above and beyond what can normally be found in the bios.* 

If the EVGA bios had a Per Core option, this same 8086K CPU could probably boot into a fairly stable 5.8Ghz single core boost (58-57-56-53-53-53) maybe a 5.9Ghz single core boost but that would most likely be boot and screenshot ONLY.

The Z390 Dark allows 100Mhz stable improvement for all oc profiles over the Apex X, same CPU. And with ddr4 the Z390 Dark really shines far and above the Apex X.

Wish I had an Apex XI to compare and throw some values into the mix but I've never owned one. Asus only released the Apex XI to North America in October 2019 and by that time I already had (2) Z390 Dark boards and hanging on to a very sweet Maximus X Apex board that carries way too many amazing memories to let go. lol


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 15, 2019)

8086 processor is no joke. I've seen quite a few in the benching world doing top clocks all day. I don't expect my 8700K to be as good, but it's pretty decent I think.

5.5ghz now at x4 cores 1.5350v. PiMod which the OS is not set up for 6.63s 1M runs pretty decent, I'd have to install XP for better (W7 for 3D)

So I fired up the rig, going to try this out here. Later I'll come back with some results. 
May keep it as a quad for the time being. I'm not in need of thread count in any way. Except 3DMark06 where I'd want all 6 cores (does not scale with HT anyways).

Will start at my max bootable 5.6ghz x4 core. Will lower Core #0 (for posting stability) and ramp up either core #1 or #2 or #4. Will test which core feels best at 5.6ghz while leaving others at 5.2ghz. 
If benching, I'll set affinity to the highest core clock for testing. Temps I'm not worried about, always under 70c while benching. Water delta 8.8c today. 

BTW my de-lid is re-pasted, not installed with LM, which I have intentions of purchasing. Just feeling out the Xmas stuff here.

Your pointer is spot on, no apologies needed. The screen shot said 1000 words, learned something new! 
I remember doing this in the past with AMD chips. Not sure why I hadn't thought about it lol. So good job there. 

But yea, thanks again. Trial stages are begun!

Ok On mobile the pc is not on the net at this time so....
Update.

I can only put core 0 at the highest clock. Left vcore at 1.535v to support the clock speed.
I have post!! In windows can do some clicking around. 
But getting an issue.
Core 0 set 5.6ghz this gives max boost for Any core it looks like.
5.2, 5.2 and 5.1ghz are the remaining set speeds.
The issue is 3 of 4 cores are boosting at the same time instead of just one core. This is resulting in low volt hang ups 2 so far...

Do I need to enable power saving features? I am definately in performance mode...lol


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 8086 processor is no joke. I've seen quite a few in the benching world doing top clocks all day. I don't expect my 8700K to be as good, but it's pretty decent I think.
> 
> 5.5ghz now at x4 cores 1.5350v. PiMod which the OS is not set up for 6.63s 1M runs pretty decent, I'd have to install XP for better (W7 for 3D)
> 
> ...



Sounds like an outstanding plan bro, see you know more about the fine details and subtle nuances of overclocking than I do, lol. 

Drop into my 2nd build log Batman Returns and 1st page, you'll find some 8086K 5.6Ghz single-core benchmarks, and some fairly high ST bench values in my System Specs.

I ran all the 5.6Ghz ST benchmarks with a 6C6T profile *and not the 5.6Ghz single-core boost.* Must turn off my 8086K hyperthreading to boot and run benchies at 5.6.

Although 5.5Ghz runs all day no issues at 6C12T Hyperthreading Enabled...

Single and Slightly-Threaded performance is what I concentrate on since out of all my work apps, the highest threads utilized continuously is only 8, and the 8086K has 12 to offer.

So why not run those 8threads as fast as possible?  

Also, in my 2nd build log there's lots of solid build tips and efficiency tweaks for running an inaudible work pc.

Sorry for moving off-topic, *we better stop here* before we get into trouble. Back to those AIDA benchmarks. 

My delid, I cannot take credit for, it was performed by Siliconlottery.com using LM Conductonaut, and he did a fine job, all cores idle within + or - 1C (2C spread) of one another.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 15, 2019)

Lol. I dont mind getting in trouble if readers are learning something new today. No offence but the mods can get a little over serious sometimes, but Im sure for a good reason.

I figure if I can run a core or two much higher frequency, I might get better AIDA scores 

Ps I did see your 5.6ghz batman adventures.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Lol. I dont mind getting in trouble if readers are learning something new today. No offence but the mods can get a little over serious sometimes, but Im sure for a good reason.
> 
> I figure if I can run a core or two much higher frequency, *I might get better AIDA scores*
> 
> Ps I did see your 5.6ghz batman adventures.



Better AIDA scores are possible. I remember the time when a White Wizard paid a visit to my home office.  






Single-Thread Benchmark scores at 5.6Ghz: 

Cinebench R15 ST - 249 
CPU-Z ST - 676 
PassMark CPU ST - 3389


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 15, 2019)

Thats impressive. That Apex board kicks butt. 
I see a lot of subs at HWBot running 12-12-12 4000mhz.
My ram and board combo isnt the best however. Can do cas 14-14-14 at 4000mhz though.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Thats impressive. That Apex board kicks butt.
> I see a lot of subs at HWBot running 12-12-12 4000mhz.
> My ram and board combo isnt the best however. Can do cas 14-14-14 at 4000mhz though.


Fairly certain that AIDA score is only an artifact, but who knows maybe it is and maybe it isn't. lol 

Those guys/gals as HWbot members certainly - like yourself - have a much broader and deeper overclocking knowledge base to work with than myself.

I’m more into the extreme decibel and silicon and thermal efficiency that perfects a work computer, than the ultimate overclock, although a deep dive into former eventually leads to the latter. lol 

I don’t even have a solid grasp of 2ndary and tertiary memory timings.  I just use a preset from Luumi the overclocker (as a template) that arrives within the Z390 Dark bios.

One day I’ll spend the 80hours or so needed to fine tune some ddr4 sticks to perfection, I just never can find that time.

My daily work oc is only:

5.4Ghz 6c12t 1.36volts VSA and VCCIO 1.250volts

4400Mhz 16-16-16-34/28 1.500volts

...can run the 8086K at 5.5Ghz 6c12t 1.380v to 1.40volts all day long (remaining inaudible) with slightly higher thermals, yet the 100Mhz increase while working is not so noticeable, and the memory OC and Optane 280GB 10microsecond SSD OS drive super-low latency more than make up for the 100Mhz loss in clock speed.

Daily OCs (below) are not as much fun as benching. 

-not certain why HWiNFO64 gives (2) thermal sensor values for the Z390 Dark PCH, the 2nd probably more accurate since the heatsinks are so EXTRA LARGE.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice IMC too. I'm good at 4300mhz same Cas 16-16-16, but run a 1.610v instead of 1.515v. 
My board posts vCCIO at 1.410v on auto!! I usually set it 1.25 - 1.30v seems good there.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Nice IMC too. I'm good at 4300mhz same Cas 16-16-16, but run a 1.610v instead of 1.515v.
> My board posts vCCIO at 1.410v on auto!! I usually set it 1.25 - 1.30v seems good there.



I was told/advised to maintain VSA and VCCIO at 1.250v - something about easily shortening the life of the processor if you allow the AUTO settings do as they please. lol

Yea, ran a little experiment with no OC on the CPU and the Gskill 4600Mhz ddr4 sticks clocked up at 4700Mhz, 4800Mhz, and booted yet super unstable at 4900Mhz - so the IMC isn't too bad.

The Gskill 4600Mhz CL18 XMP 2.0 no issue for the IMC, yet 4400Mhz 16CL and 17CL feels much zippier - much more responsive (to me at least) than the XMP - and not by a little bit. 

Have also tried 4200 and 4000 with even lower CL and "overall" I'd say for my apps, 4400Mhz 16CL seems to be the sweet spot, although it's NOT the lowest AIDA 64 latency value score.


In other news:

New mouse mat just arrived, moving away from the white and gray input setup to black and gunmetal to blend better with the Batman build. 

Setup still looks a bit silly with the white keyboard, yet the black sku to replace won't be available until probably early January. Unless I go with a Japanese proxy.

Still a good start, need to change things up in setup every 3years or so.

Yep, that keyboard is looking TIRED. 3years of extremely heavy (ab)use. lol 









The new black sku HHKB Hybrid Type S just announced Dec 10th, 2019, currently only available from PFU-Fujitsu Japan.







ShrimpBrime said:


> 8086 processor is no joke. I've seen quite a few in the benching world doing top clocks all day. I don't expect my 8700K to be as good, but it's pretty decent I think.
> 
> I can only put core 0 at the highest clock. Left vcore at 1.535v to support the clock speed.
> I have post!! In windows can do some clicking around.
> ...



That's a lot of voltage, can you easily boot and run a mild to moderate load with a 54-53-52-50-50-50 profile? I'd start low and move in steps.

*Also, if you want all the background settings I'm using in the ROG bios just ask, and I'll post them here*. 

For Win10, I'm running in Balanced Power Mode, not performance or power saving... I get much improved oc results with a fresh OS install on a separate not my work drive - SSD. Fresh (not partially corrupted) bios also can help achieve brand new OCs. I always use a separate bios on the selector, seems to help when you are really pushing your hardware. lol

Yes, all your cores will/should eventually move to your Core 0 (highest) clock speed, yet not simultaneously. I believe the bios rules are setting each remaining core to either an equal or lesser value by 100Mhz.

I would give 54 a go stepping down by 100Mhz the first three core speed values, then drop the last three cores to a much lower value.

Example: 54-53-52-50-50-50.

Then try 55-54-53-51-51-51 etc.

OR try any combination that will boot like 56-50-50-50-50-50, if it gets the job done.  

Then if you are good, increase every clock value by 100Mhz and voltage for a second attempt rinse and repeat etc. 

If you're still having some difficulty, let me post all the ROG background bios settings for you. I've put them up about (6) times for other enthusiasts, they seem to help in some instances...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 15, 2019)

This chip is a big time leaker I think. Loves lots of voltage. 
5ghz all core 1.360v ok 5.3ghz we go over 1.4v for any stability.

Ill play around with it. See how it goes.

Btw cas 12 at 4000nhz needs big ram volts


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> This chip is a big time leaker I think. Loves lots of voltage.
> 5ghz all core 1.360v ok 5.3ghz we go over 1.4v for any stability.
> 
> Ill play around with it. See how it goes.
> ...



An engineer buddy of mine told me my specific ddr4 kit would not benefit from any voltage above 1.500v, but then maybe he was only referring to the newer Trident Z B-die version 2.0 PCBs that are more suited for higher clock speeds and not so great at super low latencies.

Have also heard some overclockers who love the 4000 12-12-12 profiles do indeed prefer the earlier version Trident Z PCB layout and go with up to 2.000v dimm voltage.

My kit from my experience 1.6v has made zero difference in oc performance, either high clock attempts or low low latency profiles. Pretty certain my kit is the Trident Z PCB version 2.0.









						F4-4600C18D-16GTRS - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-4600 CL18-22-22-42 1.45V 16GB (2x8GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					www.gskill.com
				




Good Luck with your oc's bro!


----------



## Xynt (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello all 

A friend on discord said i could post my aida thing here, so i do.

I have to say that this was the first time I tried overclocking and without the help of said person i would have failed horribly 
After he helped me with the walls i encountered, this was the result.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 20, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Fairly certain that AIDA score is only an artifact, but who knows maybe it is and maybe it isn't. lol
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> View attachment 139448



Is it repeatable?



E-curbi said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> -not certain why HWiNFO64 gives (2) thermal sensor values for the Z390 Dark PCH, the 2nd probably more accurate since the heatsinks are so EXTRA LARGE.
> 
> View attachment 139448



The one under eVGA EC seems to move a lot less on my Dark.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 20, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> Is it repeatable?
> The one under eVGA EC seems to move a lot less on my Dark.



That 20.3 nanosecond latency? It probably is reproducible within the range of instability - I really think it's more of a software artifact *and not a true score.* I wish it was, although from three engineers I've consulted on the matter, two in Florida one in Texas 20.3ns they all agree is a score still deemed impossible with our current desktops.

It is a real screenshot though, really did happen, check the image with pixel analyzer or whatever those devices are called... 
------
I agree with you and the EVGA Z390 Dark thermal data, the EC PCH temp of 29C is the value I believe to be actual. Also amazing, absolutely love the super-cold thermals the board runs at with high CPU clocks both PCH and VRM.

Will be interesting to see what EVGA does with the Z490 Dark next year.

Plan on skipping Z490 and Z495, but will update my platform when Z590 arrives. Will also be watching Asus ROG Maximus 12, 13, and 14 Apex 2dimm boards - and AMD's single-thread performance.


----------



## heky (Dec 23, 2019)

Played around a bit, this is the result...


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 23, 2019)

heky said:


> Played around a bit, this is the result...
> View attachment 140151View attachment 140152View attachment 140153



Nice scores. 

That single thread Ryzen 3900X CPU-Z ST score of 561.7 is impressive at only 4.6Ghz. Ryzen 4000 series may overtake Intel ST next year.


----------



## miuen4o (Dec 28, 2019)

Got two individual sticks (single rank) e-die recently for my 3700x. Budget went on video and cpu 
I'm new to memory overclocking so simply copied the ryzen calculator without playing too much with it. Seems to run stable at 1.47v.
Not sure if I can squeeze more out of them, but I'm pretty happy with 18gb/s improvement on my old Haswell.


----------



## miuen4o (Dec 31, 2019)

Managed to run it stable at 3733 cl 16. My previous result probably a one off, never went below 68ns the next few benchmarks I ran at 3600. Can't get it to post on 1900 fclk, but I'm guessing I've reached the limit on my 3700x? No idea if I have a bad or a good chip, read mixed stuff online. Some people struggle with 1866 and only run stable on 1833.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 31, 2019)

miuen4o said:


> Managed to run it stable at 3733 cl 16. My previous result probably a one off, never went below 68ns the next few benchmarks I ran at 3600. Can't get it to post on 1900 fclk, but I'm guessing I've reached the limit on my 3700x? No idea if I have a bad or a good chip, read mixed stuff online. Some people struggle with 1866 and only run stable on 1833.
> 
> View attachment 140931


Managed to hit 3733MHz myself but at CL18


----------



## UsAs (Jan 2, 2020)

Old X79 DDR3 QuadChannel still going strong


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 2, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Managed to hit 3733MHz myself but at CL18



Memory voltage is too low.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 2, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Memory voltage is too low.


How so


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 2, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> How so


I assume cas 18 at 1.35 to 1.40v as gou have manually set.

If going for a quick accomplishment, youd be safe at 1.5v actively cooled.


----------



## mb194dc (Jan 18, 2020)

Both these are on the same machine at 4ghz, without touching the ram speed. First one is via bios overclock and the second using Ryzen Master 1.0.0.0227 in windows 7. Have tried with newer version of RM, which requite reboot to clock, but don't have the same results. Only on 1.0.0.0227.

Why does memory bandwidth increase so vastly using this old version of Ryzen Master? Also see vast increases in CPU queen and other benches.


----------



## smaraux (Jan 30, 2020)

Here is a result OCing Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666 C15 into 3200 C16, Hynix M Die (MFR). Not specially good, but was at a discount price (99 euros)  ! And dual rank helps. (2x16 GB)
DDR4 voltage should be 1.39V / 1.05 SOC


----------



## smaraux (Feb 5, 2020)

Here are some tests with *Corsair dominator platinium 2666C15* (die Hynix MFR)











Result : OK H24 @ 3200C16
1.36V set & 1.385V Read on memory, 1.05V set on SOC
At 3333 Boot OK, but was not stable (I did not increase the Volts to do better, I intend to sell those)

With *2x8 Go Ballistix LT gray 3200C16, *reached 3800C18 with 1.4V set (1.425 read) but 3600C16 is reached with a much lower voltage (1.36, 1.385 read) and was more stable








And with *2x16 Go Ballistix LT gray 3000C15*, achieved the same 3600 without worrying, same 1usmus settings than my 2x8 GB 3200C15 kit. Lost some latency, probably won some write (because of dual rank) I am not looking further than 3600 : it starts to icnrease voltage too much, and reaches the limits of the sync with CPU


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 9, 2020)

Got 32Gb (2x16) G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 running at 3400  Have yet to get 3600 stable but happy with em so far


----------



## UsAs (Feb 9, 2020)

nice stats for old sys.


----------



## Fernando24 (Feb 12, 2020)

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 
AMD FX 8370 
DDR3 8 Гб 1600 G.Skill (F3-1600C11S-8GNT)  x2

1866 Mhz oc


----------



## RaspberryHex (Feb 12, 2020)

imo not bad
ASUS Maximus Formula BIOS Rampage Formula
Core2 Quad Q6600 @3600MHz
DDR2 4 DIMMs (Stock 667MHz-6-6-6-18)
ATi Radeon HD 4870 XFX
Zalman CNPS9000


----------



## JustMar (Feb 18, 2020)

Ryzen 3600
B450 Tomahawk MAX
Patriort viper steel 4133


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Feb 20, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 132963
> covfefe lake.
> 
> Might want to tweak the Uncore/Northbridge next; not sure if it does all that much though.



today i got my new g.skill trident z 4400 mhz kit.4400 at first try but limitations of ryzen 3000(FCLK) it's not good latency.i have to set 3733 cl14.i've showed my old adata 3600@3733 cl14 and if you remember you're asked if it's stable.yes but require 1.5v but g.skill needs 1.45v.you can use 1.45v daily but i won't use 1.5v daily.


----------



## jorj02 (Feb 20, 2020)

mine i cant get much better then this i guess 4600C18 gskill


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2020)

jorj02 said:


> mine i cant get much better then this i guess 4600C18 gskill
> 
> View attachment 145424



Just curious, what model memory you are running here? Is it the G.Skill F4-4000C18D-16GTZ? 

Reason I ask is because I just purchased this kit and I'm interested in overclocking it.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Mar 10, 2020)

4x8GB


----------



## arm1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Kingston hyperx predator xmp 3200 (16-18-18-36)
(hx432c16pb3ak2/16)


----------



## jorj02 (Mar 27, 2020)

another test  4300 CL15


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 12, 2020)

jorj02 said:


> another test  4300 CL15
> 
> View attachment 149463



I've got that same 4600/18 Trident Z kit - it's pure unadulterated awesomeness

LOL not certain if that 11.2ns latency value is truly possible. 

Like my Z390 Dark board generating software artifacts registering way beyond natural physics, my Z390 Dark does the same thing. It's kinda fun... 

Nice Speed Parts jorj02, you've got some great taste in hardware.

_"That man likes his responsiveness served up FAST!"  

------_

*About that 4600Mhz 18cl kit (**F4-4600C18D-16GTRS).* *I get tons of 34ns and 35ns AIDA latency scores that simply aren't stable*, so many errors in MemTest. My MemTest stable scores are around 36ns and 37ns for AIDA...

Learned a little bit about 2ndary and tertiary timings last month and moved from a daily 4400Mhz 17 17 34 to 4500Mhz 17 17 34, the increased responsiveness was not slight at all, more like *vast and immense.*

An engineering buddy of mine has the Trident Z 4800/18 kit (wish I had bought that kit  - stupid me) and he's running *a daily MemTest stable 4800/17.*

 *That's Unbelievable!!! *

I can only imagine what that must FEEL like, one day I hope to experience such speed, maybe with Alder Lake next year...

Specific notations on the engineering buddy's results:
1) He had to try 3 different 4800/18 Trident Z kits to achieve the above stable results
2) Has an almost unlimited supply of CPU IMCs available for sampling and testing - something most of us do not have
3) Has years of memory overclocking experience to draw from - highly skilled
4) Still took an estimated 120hrs to 160hrs of testing to achieve the above results

So yea, resources and skills not available to most of us, certainly not me. 

My 4600/18 kit: (pic below) - sweet as honey. 





Let me find that engineering buddy's AIDA results, it's around here somewhere.

Got it.

Probably not a better overall AIDA score that's truly MemTest STABLE on the planet. Not only latency, look at those READ WRITE and COPY scores - astonishing.  

Wish they were my scores, but no.


----------



## juanjoheavy (Apr 15, 2020)

Hola todos... mi humilde pc...


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Apr 19, 2020)

*DDR4 @ 4100 MHz*


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Apr 19, 2020)

8600K @ 5.3ghz core, 5ghz cache
Z390i phantom
Flare X 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 overclocked to 4400 17-17-17-34 2T @ 1.5V load on DIMM
SA/IO are set to 1.26V/1.25V
Silent loop 280mm
Seasonic snow silent 750w
560ti 1GB for the GPU
Tightened subs.




@storm-chaser You add a laughing reaction to my post? This is a daily stable overclock and I'm not done tuning yet, I suppose it's funny this is a £100 ram kit that beats your overpriced kit and board though, isn't it? I'm curious on your thoughts, as this RAM kit was happily doing 4500mhz too at 17-17-17-34.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 19, 2020)

*Dual CPU HP Z820 Workstation *
* -Two Xeon E5 2696 v2 Processors, 3.5GHz turbo
        -24 cores / 48 threads
        -LGA 2011 
        -L1 Cache: 1.5 MB
        -L2 Cache: 6.0 MB
        -L3 Cache: 60.0 MB*

*64GB Hynix DDR3 (16 x 4GB) PC3-14900 DDR3-1866MHz Registered ECC DIMMs*
*-Locked in 8 Memory channels for maximum bandwidth*
*  -Bi-Directional Differential Data Strobe
       -VDDQ = 1.5V (1.425V to 1.575V)
       -Supports ECC error correction and detection
       -On-Die Termination (ODT)*

*(120mm x 2) Factory Hewlett Packard Liquid Cooling Solution*
*-Each CPU has an individual 120mm liquid cooling system and radiator
        -Redundant systems in place to maintain airflow around CPUs in the event of a fan failure
        -Rated for up to 150W TDP, and well beyond 
        -Temps rarely if ever go above 150*F

1450W Power Supply 
        -90% Efficient 
        -80 PLUS GOLD compliant 
        -Wide-Ranging, Active PFC
        -Energy Star qualified
        -Easily handles two 300W TDP GPUs 

MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT GAMING X 8GB GPU
        -256-Bit GDDR6 14Gbps 
        -2560 Stream Processors
        -Core Clock: 1730MHz
        -Boost Clock: 1980MHz
        -MSI's aftermarket cooling system for this GPU is easily one of the best designs / solutions on the market. Pretty much second to none.
        -Matter of fact, I can peg the GPU at 100% and still not hear it
        -A good GPU is a cool running GPU*

*The z820 has been approved for a video card plus coprocessor card(s) as a factory configuration ---- see the avid or Telsa configurations for details on these setups, they can put out a lot of heat and yet the system will still run within the factory thermal envelope without any issues. The HP z820 has one of the best OEM cooling systems ever created. It's still in a class of it's own as far as I am concerned.

AIDA64 Results (took a slight latency hit in populating all 8 channels) but it's well worth it for the bandwidth improvements. *











Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 8600K @ 5.3ghz core, 5ghz cache
> Z390i phantom
> Flare X 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 overclocked to 4400 17-17-17-34 2T @ 1.5V load on DIMM
> SA/IO are set to 1.26V/1.25V
> ...


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 20, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 8600K @ 5.3ghz core, 5ghz cache
> Z390i phantom
> Flare X 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 overclocked to 4400 17-17-17-34 2T @ 1.5V load on DIMM
> SA/IO are set to 1.26V/1.25V
> ...



Nice work bro!  

4500Mhz 17 17 17 34 - FEELS amazing doesn't it? Woooooooo! It's like a miracle - vastly more responsive than 4400Mhz 17 17 17 34, and I don't even know why. Moved my everyday to 4500 17 17 17 37  (the value 34 to 37) like 3days ago, an overclocking genius (not me lol ) told me it would make a more stable oc, so I figured what the heck - a few clicks later and...voila!

Let me grab an updated screenshot for you - 5minutes be right back lol...

Here we go

17-17-17-37 seems to be the bestest sweetspot right now for speeds 4400, 4500, 4600, 4700 and 4800. Don't ask me why, but I'm loving my new mem oc so much!

And to think I had this kit since last May 2019 and ran it at 4400Mhz 17 17 17 34 for 9months, my lazy ass. lol 

4500Mhz is beyond belief. 

Don't think I can run 4600Mhz 17 17 17 37. But that's ok, I'm already in work application responsiveness heaven, I'll wait for the Alder Lake kits, believe they may be the last and most mature ddr4 kits before the transition, then with a new CPU IMC I'll move to 4800 or 5200 or whatevers.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah generally, you're fine with 39 tRAS even, you generally won't lose performance and you can push primaries down further sometimes or even drop IMC volts/stabilise the OC much easier, 1DPC sure is absolutely awesome for memory overclocking, nice work!


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 21, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Nice work bro!
> 
> 4500Mhz 17 17 17 34 - FEELS amazing doesn't it? Woooooooo! It's like a miracle - vastly more responsive than 4400Mhz 17 17 17 34, and I don't even know why. Moved my everyday to 4500 17 17 17 37  (the value 34 to 37) like 3days ago, an overclocking genius (not me lol ) told me it would make a more stable oc, so I figured what the heck - a few clicks later and...voila!
> 
> ...




Been a while since I posted in this thread.

Thought I would give your 17-17-17-37 timings a try with my 24/7 clocks.


What are your AIDA64 results like?


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 21, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Yeah generally, you're fine with 39 tRAS even, you generally won't lose performance and you can push primaries down further sometimes or even drop IMC volts/stabilise the OC much easier, 1DPC sure is absolutely awesome for memory overclocking, nice work!



You're always getting cool new gear man. I haven't upgraded anything since January, ho hum. 



Arctucas said:


> Been a while since I posted in this thread.
> 
> Thought I would give your 17-17-17-37 timings a try with my 24/7 clocks.
> 
> ...



Nice work... 

Good question, I haven't run AIDA 64 with my newest latest daily work ddr4 oc 4500Mhz 17 17 17 37. I know that since I have to swap out my Primary work OS drive the Optane 900P and install the tiny Optane M.2 32GB drive I use for AIDA performance testing.

AIDA 64 can mess up your Windows installation permanently if you are really pushing your modules, so I always swap to another drive for testing.

I've got probably a dozen AIDA 64 screenshots here in this thread though - different settings. 

If I were to guess, I'd say it was around 35ns or 36ns, nothing earth-shakingly low. There seems to be more to what I feel in overall responsiveness other than simply that single AIDA 64 latency value. Read Speed I believe factored in when moving from 4400Mhz to 4500Mhz (or higher) while maintaining CL17 makes every task and operation FEEL much faster more responsive.

*I think the AIDA 64 READ value is also extremely important to overall responsiveness. * *lol*

Also, the Optane 900P SSD's latency is way down at 10micro seconds, works really well with the Samsung B-die Trident Z sticks. That probably has something to do with the overall responsiveness I'm feeling from 4400Mhz 17 to 4500Mhz 17.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 21, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> AIDA 64 can mess up your Windows installation permanently if you are really pushing your modules, so I always swap to another drive for testing.
> 
> <SNIP>



I have never heard that. When you say it can mess it up, in what way?


----------



## valyamd (Apr 21, 2020)

FX 6300


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 21, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> I have never heard that. When you say it can mess it up, in what way?



When AIDA 64 begins working in an unstable ddr4 latency range - reading latency values of 30ns, 26ns, 20ns, which are currently impossible, my Windows installation begins to no longer apply Intel SpeedStep even though the Win 10 power setting is set to Balanced mode. So instead of SpeedStep kicking in after 1-2minutes and the 8086K idling while I'm typing way down at 0.81 or 0.82Ghz (screenshot below), the CPU will not drop below 4.02Ghz, no matter what I do to try and change it.

So as a workaround, I no longer run AIDA 64 with my Win 10 work application installation on the Optane 900P drive - I move to another drive, an M.2 drive and different Win 10 install for all performance testing, AIDA, Cinebench, CPU-Z, Passmark, any benchmark, to eliminate the need to reformat my work drive then add work applications, and files yea, it takes about 6 unnecessary hours, and I've had AIDA 64 create the same non-functioning SpeedStep issue about six times, so learned my lesson. 

Maybe it's my motherboard or bios? I don't really know, but it happens anytime I push AIDA or my ddr4 sticks. You can kinda tell it's about to happen when AIDA 64 struggles to complete. 

This screenshot below is SpeedStep working properly:


----------



## heky (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah, but that is not a problem that AIDA causes. Its a problem your unstable OC causes. So one could say AIDA is good at catching unstable OCs.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't remember if I posted mine but here goes. I would have used my E5-1650-V2 but that system is my bedroom gaming system and the W3680 is my front room system. It's holding up surprisingly well to be honest. (just need to upgrade the memory to something that's at least DDR-3 1866+)

(Oh and as a bonus this system is 10 years old now and it handles Doom Eternal beautifully!)


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 21, 2020)

heky said:


> Yeah, but that is not a problem that AIDA causes. Its a problem your unstable OC causes. So one could say AIDA is good at catching unstable OCs.



I have run for a few hours with a technically unstable mem OC and SpeedStep remains active and functioning.

Then run AIDA 64 along with the unstable mem OC and Speedstep no longer functions.

It's just a possible issue to be aware of and if it happens a good workaround is to use a separate or dedicated SATA or M.2 or any drive that you can easily reformat if necessary.

I'm only answering the guy's question, that's all.

---------

Also, I've had many AIDA 64 mem latency benchmark runs complete without issues that are extremely unstable.

It just depends your own personal definition of stability OR the level of stability you wish or want for your system.

Memtest below is probably the most difficult mem stability test to pass - that I've used.



			MemTest: RAM reliability tester for Windows
		


Rule of thumb for Memtest:

100% would be a single pass of the allocated ram per instance, so 10 passes is a good mark of stability.
Typically if you can get that far, you're not going to see a memory error in normal use.

This is what many overclockers use as a guide. Lots of memory stability tests out there not as demanding. Pick your poison. lol


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 21, 2020)

@E-curbi,

I see what you are saying.

Never had that particular issue myself, but I do not use SpeedStep, so that may explain it... or not.

Anyway, as to reinstalling Windows after trashing your OS installation, why not just image the drive beforehand and reinstall the clean image? I use Acronis and it takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 22, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Can't remember if I posted mine but here goes. I would have used my E5-1650-V2 but that system is my bedroom gaming system and the W3680 is my front room system. It's holding up surprisingly well to be honest. (just need to upgrade the memory to something that's at least DDR-3 1866+)
> 
> (Oh and as a bonus this system is 10 years old now and it handles Doom Eternal beautifully!)
> 
> View attachment 152255


I read that Doom Eternal would scale really well to be compatible with older systems, I'm maxing out settings (everything except motion blur) on my setup @ 1080p I'm pulling over 200fps with 160-180avg. Battlefield 5 will run on literally anything, if you plugged a cpu into bacon it would run battlefield 5.

Back on topic here's my score.


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 22, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> @E-curbi,
> 
> I see what you are saying.
> 
> ...



Good point, I have an older copy of Acronis True Image laying around here somewhere, I should really do that. I do remember why I stopped using Acronis, maybe just nitpicking but the backup image just didn't feel as zippy as a new Win10 install - which I realize makes no sense.


----------



## xman2007 (Apr 26, 2020)

Please see CPU-Z SS and Aida64, is this normal numbers for 3600mhz RAM on Ryzen+ (1600AF) @TheLostSwede you have good experience with RAM on Ryzen, how do my numbers look?


----------



## Eddielawson666 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## E-curbi (Apr 29, 2020)

So when Intel transitions from the last monolithic processor family using the classic and ultra-fast ring bus Rocket Lake and moves to a mesh bus for Alder Lake, will we Intel users be seeing AIDA 64 latency values way up in the 64ns range?

Do we say goodbye to 34ns and 36ns and 38ns super-responsiveness?


----------



## Bones (Apr 30, 2020)

Post corrected.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2020)

Bones said:


> Here's my latest.
> 
> AMD FX @ 8121.79 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> View attachment 153354



Wrong thread?


----------



## Bones (Apr 30, 2020)

Ooooppz!!!


----------



## Hardi (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## heky (May 2, 2020)

Just tried the new AGESA 1.0.0.5...runs normal for now...


----------



## athosdewitt (May 7, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/B4S2tU9

32GB OEM Samsung C-Die ''adopter aka slave edition'' sexy big NS
default is CL19 2666 MHZ 86 NS


----------



## E-curbi (May 8, 2020)

Comet Lake ddr4 modules about to launch: 

Wonder if 5000Mhz 17-17-17-37 will be possible and stable - best case scenario? Or will CL18 become the new sweet spot from 5000Mhz to 5600Mhz?

Running just 2dimms on the Maximus XII Extreme (and Formula) at 4800/17 sounds amazing in theory, wonder if truly possible? 

Maximus XII Extreme, Formula and Apex, are UP for pre-order at Newegg US (and Canada), $749, $499, and $399 respectively.

Maximus XII Extreme 90A power stages, Maximus XII Apex 70A power stages, hmmmm what is Asus up to with the product stack? (scratching head emoticon)

Also, those new Trident Z suffix description codes 16GTRSB and 16GTRGR (chart below), a clue to a new aesthetic?  

There has been word of a Trident Z Royal Silver "Black-Out" variant launching soon, maybe that's what 16GTRoyalSilverBlack signifies. LIke a black chrome, so awesome - only a rumor so far. 

I'm running way down at a daily 4500/17-17-17-37, but it FEELS GOOD man.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> View attachment 156106



Why not upgrade to the latest 3JR BIOS? That one's up to date in AGESA. 

Bandwidth is low for 3733, DRAM latency and L3 latency are both high.


----------



## ahujet (May 21, 2020)

Ryzen 7 2700x, Patriot Viper Steel 4400 B-die.


----------



## HD64G (May 21, 2020)

Here is my PC's upgrading difference after some tuning and stability testing on the Ryzen's memory settings.


----------



## HD64G (May 25, 2020)

Further tuning with the tool provided by our member @1usmus made some more performance improvements.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 25, 2020)

1.48vddr


----------



## no.choice (May 26, 2020)

intel core i7 2600k 5Ghz for 2 cores and 4.6Ghz for another 2 cores.
ddr3 g.skill 2400ghz, works with low latency on 2133Mhz

"Hello from November 2011" (c)


----------



## k1xxlikeamule (May 28, 2020)

nothing special, but here is my first try that appears to be stable so far. 
2x 16 gb g.skill tridentz, ddr4-3200, cl 16 stock classification. 
basically just bumped up the mem frequency and infinity fabric by 400 (200) mhz which results in about 7% less mem latency and like 9% better read/write/copy rates.
gets the job done for now, lots of subtimings left to do some more tweaking though...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 28, 2020)

HD64G said:


> Here is my PC's upgrading difference after some tuning and stability testing on the Ryzen's memory settings.
> View attachment 156168View attachment 156169


Jesus Christ!!!!45.1ns L3 Cache Latency on that FX-8350 that's total abomination......


----------



## bogdanbgg (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Dirtdog (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 3, 2020)

So my Quad-Channel can't go too low with latency, atleast not on my daily settings. But the bandwidth is ok.






Moved here from the competition thread, I clicked the wrong title <-<


----------



## glnn_23 (Jun 5, 2020)

Couple of runs 3900x in a C8H. TridentZ 4266c19

3800c14.   and  4400c16


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 5, 2020)

Sorry for posting again so quickly but that 100GB/s write mark was so close, I just had to make it work.

Small improvements on the subtimings, another tick down on read-to-write delay and I got it:




NB is still 3.1 GHz it just dropped to idle clock.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 5, 2020)

@Dinnercore quick , someone stop him , unplug the ram chiller or something.
Superb.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 5, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> @Dinnercore quick , someone stop him , unplug the ram chiller or something.
> Superb.


ram chiller?! I wish I had that. This is on daily voltage 1.5V and memtest stable.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Sorry for posting again so quickly but that 100GB/s write mark was so close, I just had to make it work.
> 
> Small improvements on the subtimings, another tick down on read-to-write delay and I got it:
> View attachment 157949
> ...


I am seriously jealous !!!!!


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 8, 2020)

Been trying to get Copy into the 60s with Read and Write at 24/7 settings; 50x CPU multiplier, 100MHz BClk, 47x Ring multiplier.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm spamming this thread but I can't stop tweaking:

Found out I can use 1T just as well, also cut down the refresh cycles more aggressive.




Despite AIDA reading 4000 I'm on 4088 now thanks to BCLK adjustment. Straight up 4200 seems to upset my CPU's IMC which I limited to 1.2V. The auto-setting suggests 1.33V but I'm not sure if I want to go that high on this CPU.


----------



## RandomSadness (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone with a 3950X?
Coming from a 7700K, it's a life-changing upgrade.
I feel like my memory latency is insane. Granted, this is from a 64 GB 3600 C18 kit that I just moved to 4133 with the same timings, but still...


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 15, 2020)

RandomSadness said:


> Anyone with a 3950X?
> Coming from a 7700K, it's a life-changing upgrade.
> I feel like my memory latency is insane. Granted, this is from a 64 GB 3600 C18 kit that I just moved to 4133 with the same timings, but still...View attachment 159107


Maybe try running 3600 or 3733 with tighter timings to sync better with fabric clock of 1800 or 1866 MHz.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 15, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Maybe try running 3600 or 3733 with tighter timings to sync better with fabric clock of 1800 or 1866 MHz.


Exactly.

You should be in the upper 60ns latency when it's tied 1:1 with IF. 

This platform isn't intel so latency will always be higher. On z490 ddr4 3600 is upper 40ns latency. You won't get much if at all above 3800 while matching 1:1 to reduce that latency.

I suggest reading an oc guide so you know whats going on.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## johnspack (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow,  my old xeon is starting to show it's age....


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 18, 2020)

Just about topped out with the 1:1 ratio between Fclk:Mclk


----------



## heky (Jun 19, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Just about topped out with the 1:1 ratio between Fclk:MclkView attachment 159393


What do you mean with "topped out"? Are you saying the IF of the chip can´t go higher than 1600mhz or is the memory just that bad?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 19, 2020)

@heky
It's ram from the yee old days of grandpa Skylake , this on the fun side note.
I got it booting a couple times at 3333mhz 1:1 and benched it with the read numbers beeing in the same mid 47k MB's while latencies at 71ns access times, not at all game stable and this was back in the days in which I had no clue the mb was 35 mV overvolting whatever it was set in the bios for Dram voltage , I've put trough these sticks 1.55v with no results, notw them dimms are at a "balmy 1.365 too 1.38V.
All in all considering it's a B350 Chipset mb !.
Le: yeah it's that "bad" , £65 MB , £30 RAM , heck load of fun.


----------



## The Foldinator (Jun 19, 2020)

lol


----------



## Duvar (Jun 26, 2020)

Because of the board, i cant go any higher than 3900MHz... Even with 1.6V RAM 1.35V SA/IO and CL20 i cannot even boot^^
It is a T-Tpopogy Board and i have only 2 dimms, this is pretty much the best i could do with that crap board...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2020)

Just got these yesterday now showing in my specs, this is just a quick run at XMP, been playing around a bit but can't decide if it's best to run them at 4133mhz CL17 2T or 4000mhz same timings but @1T, both at 1.4v, this is just for starters (hopefully), when I have more time I wanna tweak more at higher speeds and tighten more at lower to find the best balance, want to try and keep within 1.45v, ...………..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2020)

A first stab, managed to get them at 4133mhz @ 17-17-17-34 @2T on 1.4v, rebooted and ran a couple of stress tests and a game for a couple of hours, then went back into Bios and noticed that the SA voltage was on auto and showing 1.45v!!   and VCCIO was at 1.3v, manually dropped them to 1.20v each and saw a minor performance improvement, still a lot to test but need more time, CPU at stock as I like to let the Thermal paste bed in for a couple of weeks, surprisingly CPU voltage on auto currently and reacting very well, rarely even hits 1.3v in any threaded scenario and with that running cool on a middle of the road 240mm AIO, highest multithreaded temps of 65c ...……...





Edit:  Got 4000mhz stable at CL16-17-17-34 2T @ 1.4V but slightly lower scores so will stick with the 4133mhz CL17 for now.


----------



## RandomSadness (Jul 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You should be in the upper 60ns latency when it's tied 1:1 with IF.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is the best I could do


----------



## Mobile_Kimchee (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey all, I'm new to this but any help would be greatly appreciated! This is my first attempt at overclocking my ram manually and my head is about to explode. I think I squeezed out as much as I can but really don't know. I am stable with these setting 2 hours of Karhu memtest and 12 hours of aida 64.
MSI Godlike Z390
Intel I9 9900k
EVGA 2080 TI xc
Corsair Dominator RGB Platinum DDR4 4000 C19 (2x16) have 4 sticks but cant get all 4 to post @4000MHz
EKWB water cooled  CPU and GPU
2 x 1 TB Samsung 970 plus


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 8, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> A first stab, managed to get them at 4133mhz @ 17-17-17-34 @2T on 1.4v, rebooted and ran a couple of stress tests and a game for a couple of hours, then went back into Bios and noticed that the SA voltage was on auto and showing 1.45v!!   and VCCIO was at 1.3v, manually dropped them to 1.20v each and saw a minor performance improvement, still a lot to test but need more time, CPU at stock as I like to let the Thermal paste bed in for a couple of weeks, surprisingly CPU voltage on auto currently and reacting very well, rarely even hits 1.3v in any threaded scenario and with that running cool on a middle of the road 240mm AIO, highest multithreaded temps of 65c ...……...
> 
> View attachment 160597
> 
> Edit:  Got 4000mhz stable at CL16-17-17-34 2T @ 1.4V but slightly lower scores so will stick with the 4133mhz CL17 for now.


here's mine,same sticks,same settings
did you try lowering trfc ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2020)

No, not had the time to play with them anymore yet, might get some this Saturday, I just dialled those in when I installed the sticks because I knew they would work, damn this retirement business is busy!  Will try and have a go this weekend.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 8, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> No, not had the time to play with them anymore yet, might get some this Saturday, I just dialled those in when I installed the sticks because I knew they would work, damn this retirement business is busy!  Will try and have a go this weekend.


default trfc is 550
I dialled 400 and it works.shaved off almost 4ns off your result with a lower ring bus cpu so you may get even lower
update: got them to run 4133 16-16-16-31 at 1.45v,still at 41ns,40ns will be hard to break


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 8, 2020)

Can't go more than 1800MHz FCLK so I optimize my RAM timing a bit. Generic B-die still can perform well, I can't use Ryzen DRAM calculator settings so I manually tweak the timing one by one. This is with Geardown disabled.


----------



## nico_80) (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's my bench after new ram install!


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 10, 2020)

4133 c19-21-21 trfc550 @ 4133 c16-16-16-31 trfc 400
vccio at 1.1v vccsa at 1.2v
ring 42x,can't go any higher on 10500

still can't go lower than 41ns.any tips ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 10, 2020)

When I had that initial play the day I installed and ran mine at 4000mhz at CL16 (1.4v Dram)  with VCCIO and SA voltage at 1.20 they would boot me into windows but fail 15 minutes into a stress test, I increased both voltages slightly (I think 1.23v) and they were fine, give that a try and see if you can get some more out of them although personally I would not go above 1.25v for everyday use.... looking forward to a bit more time to tweak again!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 10, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> When I had that initial play the day I installed and ran mine at 4000mhz at CL16 (1.4v Dram)  with VCCIO and SA voltage at 1.20 they would boot me into windows but fail 15 minutes into a stress test, I increased both voltages slightly (I think 1.23v) and they were fine, give that a try and see if you can get some more out of them although personally I would not go above 1.25v for everyday use.... looking forward to a bit more time to tweak again!


Im getting 4133 c16 stable at 1.1 vccio and 1.2 vccsa.
including memory stress test.
weird to see a locked i5 requires lower imc voltage than K,but that's possible.

wanna see what happens with 4000 c15


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 10, 2020)

It could have been something else causing the instability but if I remember correctly I was on 1t on that run so perhaps it was that but the extra voltage seemed to help.

Edit:  I like to see what I can get on 1.4v, prefer not to go higher although I know these kits will do 4500mhz at CL18 on around 1.45.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 10, 2020)

what happens with 4000 c15 is no boot is what happens.I know even some 4400 bins cant do 4000 c15.

still,4133 c16-16-16 is remarkable for a kit this price.



Tatty_One said:


> It could have been something else causing the instability but if I remember correctly I was on 1t on that run so perhaps it was that but the extra voltage seemed to help.
> 
> Edit:  I like to see what I can get on 1.4v, prefer not to go higher although I know these kits will do 4500mhz at CL18 on around 1.45.


I think 1.45v is fine especially with lots of airflow going on.with a clc I'm not sure.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 10, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> what happens with 4000 c15 is no boot is what happens.I know even some 4400 bins cant do 4000 c15.
> 
> still,4133 c16-16-16 is remarkable for a kit this price.
> 
> ...


Mine didnt even get warm at 1.45v (3 x 140mm front fans) on the only run I used that voltage on which was at 4400 cl18.

Edit: Just running them at 4133 17-17-17 currently until I tweak again at 1.4v with SA at 1.2 and VCCIO at 1.18.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 10, 2020)

mine are 3x120 with lots of pressure,the sticks are getting plenty of air.
seems like I'll settle for 41ns at 4133 16-16-16 trfc 400, no need to push further cuz voltages would be too high for my taste.
and yeah,the heatsinks are cool even after a stress test on a hot day


I'm such a dummy.
I tried cr1 on 4133 c16 and didn't post,then wondered why my previous settings won't work again.of course I forgot to set cr back to 2.

may wanna tinker with cr1 later,I got dmc5 to start atm


----------



## Sir_Crystal (Jul 10, 2020)

How can I achieve latency under 40ns?
I have 2x8 F4-3200C14D-16GVK which I could push to 3600 cl14-14-14-34 ct1 rtfc 350 tfaw 28 1.5v 1.2 VCCSA/VCCIO but after bios update i can no more :c
Right now I am using 4000cl16-16-16-36 ct2 with same voltage and sa/io but now trfc is 374 and tfaw is 28

What I can improve to break the barrier?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 10, 2020)

Sir_Crystal said:


> How can I achieve latency under 40ns?
> I have 2x8 F4-3200C14D-16GVK which I could push to 3600 cl14-14-14-34 ct1 rtfc 350 tfaw 28 1.5v 1.2 VCCSA/VCCIO but after bios update i can no more :c
> Right now I am using 4000cl16-16-16-36 ct2 with same voltage and sa/io but now trfc is 374 and tfaw is 28
> 
> ...


I can't do lower than 41 with 4133 c16
stuck at 41.5


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 10, 2020)

Sir_Crystal said:


> How can I achieve latency under 40ns?
> I have 2x8 F4-3200C14D-16GVK which I could push to 3600 cl14-14-14-34 ct1 rtfc 350 tfaw 28 1.5v 1.2 VCCSA/VCCIO but after bios update i can no more :c
> Right now I am using 4000cl16-16-16-36 ct2 with same voltage and sa/io but now trfc is 374 and tfaw is 28
> 
> ...




I believe you would under 40.

Mine on the right, yours on the left. My timings.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 10, 2020)

here is mine with 64gb tell me how i did


----------



## Sir_Crystal (Jul 11, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> I believe you would under 40.
> 
> Mine on the right, yours on the left. My timings.
> 
> ...


So its the difference between cpu's? More threads give better latency?


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (Jul 11, 2020)

Sir_Crystal said:


> So its the difference between cpu's? More threads give better latency?



Not sure, maybe someone knows?

EDIT: A 9900K has 4MB more L3 cache and a Turbo of 5000MHz vs 4900MHz for the 9700K, and the 9700K is non-hyperthreaded.

Here is another run on my 9900K with HT off.







mouacyk said:


> View attachment 161875



Not bad, what RAM kit?


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 11, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Not bad, what RAM kit?


2x8GB TridentZ 3600C15


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 11, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> 2x8GB TridentZ 3600C15



Nice overclock, how high have you have that kit?


----------



## Maurise (Jul 11, 2020)

that memory bench in safe mode vs normal lol. too much backround apps i guess.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 11, 2020)

Maurise said:


> View attachment 161900 that memory bench in safe mode vs normal lol. too much backround apps i guess.



Nice!

I thought I had a screenshot, bit I cannot find it. Anyway, here is what I got out of my current kit (see the Memory section). Do not have all the timings, but IIRC 19-19-19-39 @ 1.6V.



			EVGA Z390 DARK Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 11, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Nice overclock, how high have you have that kit?



Ran it forever at 4000-16-17-17-36-1T@1.425v /w 1.15v IO/SA. Can sometimes boot at 4266-17-18-18-36-2T@1.45v /w 1.25v IO/SA and tested for about 15 minutes in RAM Test for about 1000% coverage, but reboots don't always post.  I know my mobo has done 4266 at that speed and timing before on an 8700K and 3600C16 kit, so it's likely  flaking out with my 9900K.  I've tried 1.5v+ and up to 1.4v on IO/SA for 4266+, but nothing boots.

The 4133-16-17-17-36-2T profile is achieved at 1.45v /w 1.2 IO/SA and passed 1200% coverage in HCI MemTest Pro. 2T didn't penalize it too bad; -0.4ns latency and +2GB/s copy.  My board doesn't have any RTL IO-L controls, but performance could be better if they could be tweaked somehow:


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 11, 2020)

i9-9900K box
At stock speeds with a 5.2GHz. boost when it needs to.
I like it.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 12, 2020)

2x16gb B-die 4000 cl19


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 13, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> 2x16gb B-die 4000 cl19



With the frequency and timings, I'dlike to see < 38ns latency.  Do you have a lot of background apps running?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2020)

Well finally had a little time to do some memory tweaking, got a little way to go yet and this is just for my 24/7 settings and therefore this is at only *1.4v*, tried so many speeds and so many latencies it hurt so I have settled at this for the time being as the best balance,  when I next have some time will tweak benching timings at 1.45 - 1.5v and see what they can do.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 13, 2020)

I wish we could see the Writes/Copy of some of these results......


----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 13, 2020)

my little old one... getting on a bit but can still turn in a performance lol


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Well finally had a little time to do some memory tweaking, got a little way to go yet and this is just for my 24/7 settings and therefore this is at only *1.4v*, tried so many speeds and so many latencies it hurt so I have settled at this for the time being as the best balance,  when I next have some time will tweak benching timings at 1.45 - 1.5v and see what they can do.
> 
> View attachment 162110



What RAM kit, the one in your sig?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> What RAM kit, the one in your sig?


Affirmative, paid £89 for them.


----------



## miss5tability (Jul 14, 2020)

Is those results correct?


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 14, 2020)

B-die 1,38v.  Gear Down Mode enabled, when on its unstable


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 21, 2020)

Not bad for XMP I guess. I'd probably have a hard time doing better considering its a 4x8GB kit.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 22, 2020)

HP z820 workstation with 64GB ECC 1866 DDR3 kit. Sixteen memory modules makes for a total of 8 memory channels. Dual socket system, running two Xeon E5-2673 v2 processors (LGA2011). You will see below, the processor is incorrectly identified as its retail equivalent, the E5-2667. Nearly identical clocks but the 2673 is OEM only and uses 20 watts less power. But they are hard to find. I had to go to China to get mine.


----------



## uco73 (Jul 22, 2020)

Old Dell Precision Workstation T7600


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 22, 2020)

With some minor tweaking... Only stability tested for 2 hours though. Less than a 2% reduction to latency but I wanted to get into the sub 40ns range


----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> HP z820 workstation with 64GB ECC 1866 DDR3 kit. Sixteen memory modules makes for a total of 8 memory channels. Dual socket system, running two Xeon E5-2673 v2 processors (LGA2011). You will see below, the processor is incorrectly identified as its retail equivalent, the E5-2667. Nearly identical clocks but the 2673 is OEM only and uses 20 watts less power. But they are hard to find. I had to go to China to get mine.



WOW, 8 mememory chnnels, I didn't think that's how it worked... that'#s impressive infact.. that's insane... nver seen readings that high? Mine's way off that...


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 22, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> WOW, 8 mememory chnnels, I didn't think that's how it worked... that'#s impressive infact.. that's insane... nver seen readings that high? Mine's way off that...


The z820 is a dual socket system, with each CPU having a singe quad channel memory controller.  Sixteen total DIMM slots and two slots per channel, so yes indeed, its an effective 8 channel system. This particular ram configuration I have results in the highest possible memory bandwidth for the z820 because it doesn't support anything over 1866MHz memory. It's maxed out. Here is the layout. If you are wondering, those are two 75 x 75 mm liquid coolers that each support up to 150w TDP v2 xeons. The pump is integrated in with the base of each radiator and the water block and radiators are pure copper, making for a very sleek, tool less and low profile design, that's more highly efficient at removing heat than you first might think. They perform better than a substantial number of the much larger 120mm AIOs.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Pugheaven (Jul 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> The z820 is a dual socket system, with each CPU having a singe quad channel memory controller.  Sixteen total DIMM slots and two slots per channel, so yes indeed, its an effective 8 channel system. This particular ram configuration I have results in the highest possible memory bandwidth for the z820 because it doesn't support anything over 1866MHz memory. It's maxed out. Here is the layout. If you are wondering, those are two 75 x 75 mm liquid coolers that each support up to 150w TDP v2 xeons. The pump is integrated in with the base of each radiator and the water block and radiators are pure copper, making for a very sleek, tool less and low profile design, that's more highly efficient at removing heat than you first might think. They perform better than a substantial number of the much larger 120mm AIOs.


Loving that setup I'll admit, never seen one with that cooling solution as well, superb stuff, that is a one off. Just for interest, how's it perform in cinebench R15 and R20? Be interesting to see the multicore performance on that one...  ;love it


----------



## nicke85 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jesdals (Aug 1, 2020)

With PBO and CPU on auto




With all core OC and Pstates at 4475MHz


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 1, 2020)

Pugheaven said:


> Loving that setup I'll admit, never seen one with that cooling solution as well, superb stuff, that is a one off. Just for interest, how's it perform in cinebench R15 and R20? Be interesting to see the multicore performance on that one...  ;love it



Sorry to get off topic so I will make this quick. If you want to talk more just PM me.

It is a beast when paired with two powerful xeon chips and of course activating all memory channels by using all 16 dimm slots. Seems like my only complaint is that latency is slightly higher than I'd like it to be, but try as I may I cannot come up with a compatible ECC memory kit with better timings...searched the internet high and low. Any suggestions here on RAM selection? I doubt it, but I just thought I would ask....

HWINFO64 readout - check turbo operation upper left. Also note this program incorrectly identifies the CPU as it's retail counterpart, the 2667 v2, which is identical in speed but has higher TDP of 130 vs 110...




















Pugheaven said:


> Loving that setup I'll admit, never seen one with that cooling solution as well, superb stuff, that is a one off. Just for interest, how's it perform in cinebench R15 and R20? Be interesting to see the multicore performance on that one...  ;love it


So I also have an identical z820 with nearly identical hardware configuration in my childhood home in upstate NY, except that one has a total of 24 cores and 48 threads. Also the same 16 channel memory kit as the first one and same GPU as well. It's a curb stomper that's for sure. That specific chip is OEM only, it's the E5 2696 v2, basically the best in class Intel offered at the time. Basically the best and most powerful Ivy bridge to ever roll off the assembly line. *All core turbo is 3.1 or 3.2 IIRC and 3.5GHz boost (for single core war emergency power) 

This is an AIDA64 result after measuring both systems performance with the same 64gb memory kit. Both kit's seem to offer identical performance, but with a slight latency penalty on the more powerful 2696 v2 rig. I'm guessing it's down to IMC differences chip to chip?*





My motto is if I find something I like (in terms of hardware or if something that just catches my eye) I buy a second one as well as soon as possible, *hence I have two z820s to play with*. I also have a 5.0GHz project coming up that will have two huge reservoirs in the drive bay area for my 9600KF. I couldn't resist buying just one reservoir.

Or just one jet ski 








Pugheaven said:


> Loving that setup I'll admit, never seen one with that cooling solution as well, superb stuff, that is a one off. Just for interest, how's it perform in cinebench R15 and R20? Be interesting to see the multicore performance on that one...  ;love it


Here is what task manager looks like:





With this specific build I was mostly focused on trying to match the Thread ripper 1950X (16C/32T) in relative performance. According to my calculations, we hit the mark. Or at the very least, AMD didnt take the flag and run with it.




So yes, it is a force to be reckoned with and should not be taken lightly. It is very good in every area of general computing including gaming. The MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X is the best and coolest running 5700 XT GPU in existence, MSI worked some serious magic with this gaming x card in particular. Already shot down a prideful fella over at overclock.net who laughed at me and this setup, calling it sub par, old and generally bashing it while resting on his laurels BEHIND HIS 10th gen Intel chip . Except I didn't tell him it has 24 threads and 48 cores with a turbo of 3.5Ghz. Needless to say, when I posted my memory results from AIDA64 and other benchmarks like CB15 and CB20, he ran away with his tail between his legs. Never to be heard from again. So yes, the rig has a tendency to cause civil unrest at certain forums from time to time until people know exactly what is under the hood and exactly what they are dealing with. It's a very potent machine on all performance margins. It almost always ends in total destruction if it turns into some sort of benchmark challenge.


----------



## nicke85 (Aug 1, 2020)

Personally I think that this is king ASRock X299e-itx/ac  Cant imagine how work with 10980XE, sodimm ram GSkill 4000





from net 10980XE lower regular ram




result is Intel still rules


----------



## reflex75 (Aug 1, 2020)

Playing with 4000 CL15 G.Skill
They scale nicely with voltage (tested at max 1.59v, but keep default 1.50v for daily)
They can do 3700 13-13-28 for better latency: 34.5ns
Fine for 32GB (4x8)


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 1, 2020)

Not too bad for CL 18.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 1, 2020)

16gb 4800cl18 1t vs 32gb 4400cl17 2t ? Does it make a difference in gaming @ 1440p?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 2, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> 16gb 4800cl18 1t vs 32gb 4400cl17 2t ? Does it make a difference in gaming @ 1440p?


Nope. Not unless youre using 16GB already. 

32GB @ 4400.... thats reaching for the stars...good luck!


----------



## Aretak (Aug 4, 2020)

All I can wrangle out of this cheap 2x16GB 3200/CL16 Micron Rev.E kit, at least at voltages I'm comfortable with (1.25V VCCSA, 1.3V VCCIO and 1.5V VDIMM). It absolutely refuses to POST at 4266 no matter how much I loosen timings. It will get into Windows with tRCD 21, but fails Memtest within a couple of minutes.


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Gregix (Aug 6, 2020)

^^ @UP
With such a great mobo for memory OC u should do better man. Usually I can see on others APEXses below 35ns area.
OK, I see its 2x16, still this could be 36-37 max.

Below my results, mind u, my mobo/IMC combination does not allow to play with primary timings, so it is almost stock. BUT, all secondary, and even RTL can do trick, so instead 42ns aida score, u can see 38ns area.

But my daily driver is 4100c15(no problem here, but it needed some cooling on RAM).
Its Prime95 non AVX FFT 112 stable, runs stable aida64 system stress(with GPU for more heat) +  TMv5 anta extreeme/ollie in the same time, game stable (BFV and Alien Isolation VR, etc).


----------



## glnn_23 (Aug 7, 2020)

3900xt  and 16Gb Team memory


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 7, 2020)

Gregix said:


> ^^ @UP
> With such a great mobo for memory OC u should do better man. Usually I can see on others APEXses below 35ns area.
> OK, I see its 2x16, still this could be 36-37 max.
> 
> ...



Here is your 37 latency


----------



## md2003 (Aug 8, 2020)

16gb ddr4 dual channel $68 kit:


----------



## md2003 (Aug 9, 2020)

Sadly, i can't edit my previous post. After few tweaking and suggestions from @Gregix, here are some updated results as comparison to my previous:
memtest stable:



and high freq ss 



As it looks, setting FSB higher than 101 negatively affects ram speeds overclockability and stability.


----------



## Gregix (Aug 12, 2020)

Patriots with tighter subtimings, cannot touch primaries, does not boot.
And an old z97 + 5775c combo on ddr3 1600@2200


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## LiquidTrance (Aug 17, 2020)

*Gaming PC: 9900K@5.25GHz HT/OFF 1.38v 4x8GB@3933MHz 15-14-14-30-2T 1.5v/Vdimm 1.3v/VccSA 1.3v/VccIO*


----------



## nicke85 (Aug 21, 2020)

Here is my Medion Erazer X7853 MD60605 ,7820hk 1070GTX with 32gb 2x16gb Crucial SO-DIMM 3200Mhz at lower 3000
not bad at all in 2020  (still have 2x free slots for ram dimms)
want to see somebody with ryzen 7 4800H to can compare


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## kamilos876 (Sep 7, 2020)

*HyperX Predator RGB, DDR4, 16 GB, 4000MHz, CL19 (HX440C19PB3AK2/16 )  
@4200 16-16-16-36 1.45V*

What should I do to have less than 40 latency? 

*





*


----------



## Gregix (Sep 8, 2020)

Bump ring ratio, to 45x. More CPU oc itself helps too. But mainly, do secondary and tertiary tweaking. For more info check overclkockers 24/7 ddr4 intel stability thread, first page and from like 1100 up. Mind u it is time consuming. But worth it as games/all run smoother. Ur read speed is too low, write somewhat too, copy should be like 3000mb/s less than read/write. So there is room to improve.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 12, 2020)

Got a new kit; GSkill F4-4000C19D-32GTZSW.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 15, 2020)

Just tuned the new laptop a bit, pretty impressed with it haven't pushed further yet.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 15, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Just tuned the new laptop a bit, pretty impressed with it haven't pushed further yet.


3600 CL 20? On AMD too? Oof....!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 15, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> 3600 CL 20? On AMD too? Oof....!


That's a laptop - it's limited to 1.2V set as Der8aeur decided to LN2 run the XMG Apex 15 without clevo's consent who decided to not make the unlocked BIOS public - 3600CL20 with 1800IF is also miles better than 3200CL22 with 1600IF (what basically every AMD laptop uses) and what this laptop uses at stock.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 18, 2020)

Updated CPU/Memory Overclock
i9-9900K@5.05GHz - 4.75GhzCache - 8C/16T - 1.35v/load(avx2) - 4x8GB@3933MHz 1.5v


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 20, 2020)

Been playing with my 32GB kit.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 20, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Been playing with my 32GB kit.
> 
> View attachment 169325


Seeing cas 16 makes me want to tinker with my ram some more because I want 4266 but i haven't been able to figure out how to stabilize it or get good rtls/iols for 4000+ at any cas so I just downclock to 3933 >< womp womp.  Have fun tinkering, it's a lot of fun.  If there is one thing i've learned about the process, it is to have patience.  Sometimes it takes time for things to click if you know what i mean.


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 21, 2020)

LiquidTrance said:


> Seeing cas 16 makes me want to tinker with my ram some more because I want 4266 but i haven't been able to figure out how to stabilize it or get good rtls/iols for 4000+ at any cas so I just downclock to 3933 >< womp womp.  Have fun tinkering, it's a lot of fun.  If there is one thing i've learned about the process, it is to have patience.  Sometimes it takes time for things to click if you know what i mean.


Yeah, it's like this fleeting enlightenment of understanding out the universe works.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 21, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Yeah, it's like this fleeting enlightenment of understanding out the universe works.



Could you be specific? i don't quite follow what you are saying.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 21, 2020)

LiquidTrance said:


> Seeing cas 16 makes me want to tinker with my ram some more because I want 4266 but i haven't been able to figure out how to stabilize it or get good rtls/iols for 4000+ at any cas so I just downclock to 3933 >< womp womp.  Have fun tinkering, it's a lot of fun.  If there is one thing i've learned about the process, it is to have patience.  Sometimes it takes time for things to click if you know what i mean.




What do you consider good RTLs/IOLs?


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 22, 2020)

Had to remove this information, shared too much.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 22, 2020)

Appears you have done quite a bit of testing.

I am at 60/61 and 6/6 @ 16-16-16-34 2T 4000MHz.

This kit will not train above 4000MHz, even though it is 4000MHz XMP2. Not on the QVL, probably lucky it boots at all...


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 22, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Appears you have done quite a bit of testing.
> 
> I am at 60/61 and 6/6 @ 16-16-16-34 2T 4000MHz.
> 
> This kit will not train above 4000MHz, even though it is 4000MHz XMP2. Not on the QVL, probably lucky it boots at all...



I spent 1 year learning from scratch, first overclocking desktop for me.  See those are decent rtls for c16 4000.  You can lower latency further by using MemTweak it software to lower tXP to 6 and PPD to 0 or by adjusting them in the bios if they are visible.  You must enable real time memory training in the bios first before using memtweak it or the changes don't stick.  You also have to use memtweak it every reboot to make those changes unless you have some sort of auto script that runs every reboot or something like that.

If you want to train anything else higher than 4000 on that kit, you may have to manually enter everything in. Might even have to guess the rtls/iols.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 22, 2020)

I have tXP at 4, currently.

Tried 15-16-16-34 and RTLs went to 58/59. Will not train at 15-15-15.

I guess I should be satisfied with a C19 kit getting those timings.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 22, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> I have tXP at 4, currently.
> 
> Tried 15-16-16-34 and RTLs went to 58/59. Will not train at 15-15-15.
> 
> I guess I should be satisfied with a C19 kit getting those timings.



is it c19 4000 @ 1.35v with +50mv for each cas reduction? so from c19 to c16 1.5v vdimm total? If that is the case, you would need 1.55v for 15-15-15-32(in theory) or 1.55v for c16/4100/4133(in theory) but there is no guarantee those dimms will do it on your board. Never messed with that kit before. Have you tried clocking up at all at xmp cas to something like 4400 or 4500?

Setting ppd to zero will net 1ns lower latency, maybe even more


----------



## maksover (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (Sep 22, 2020)

LiquidTrance said:


> is it c19 4000 @ 1.35v with +50mv for each cas reduction? so from c19 to c16 1.5v vdimm total? If that is the case, you would need 1.55v for 15-15-15-32(in theory) or 1.55v for c16/4100/4133(in theory) but there is no guarantee those dimms will do it on your board. Never messed with that kit before. Have you tried clocking up at all at xmp cas to something like 4400 or 4500?
> 
> Setting ppd to zero will net 1ns lower latency, maybe even more



The kit does 16-16-16-34 @ 1.415V, 500% HCI memtest (have not tested longer yet).

Needs 1.3V vccSA and 1.25 vccIO.

Does not want to train at any frequency above 4000MHz. I have not tried really loose timings (24 or higher), but that would offset any frequency gains, so what would be the point?

Still need to experiment...

EDIT: the kit is G.Skill F4-4000C19D-32GTZSW.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (Sep 22, 2020)

LiquidTrance said:


> View attachment 169535



Nice.

Not that I can run it, since I only have two DIMM slots, but what kit is that?

EDIT: Also, added my kit model number to my post from this morning (I was at work and did not have the number).


----------



## LiquidTrance (Sep 22, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Nice.
> 
> Not that I can run it, since I only have two DIMM slots, but what kit is that?



It's GSkill 32gb(4x8GB) 17-17-17-37@4000 1.35v TridentZ RGB
The config is usable in games, in modernwarfare2 @ full ultra(rtx off) 1080p with a 2080ti getting 175-180 minimum fps and about 225 average fps depending on the map with gsync compatible/vsync on @ 5.05ghzCores/4.75ghzCache hyperthreading on. Average FPS goes up if I disable vsync so the gpu isn't restrained.  Took 1.6v and 1.35 sa/io.  

This is the graph from the map "Talsik Backlot"


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 23, 2020)

LiquidTrance said:


> It's GSkill 32gb(4x8GB) 17-17-17-37@4000 1.35v TridentZ RGB
> The config is usable in games, in modernwarfare2 @ full ultra(rtx off) 1080p with a 2080ti getting 175-180 minimum fps and about 225 average fps depending on the map with gsync compatible/vsync on @ 5.05ghzCores/4.75ghzCache hyperthreading on. Average FPS goes up if I disable vsync so the gpu isn't restrained.  Took 1.6v and 1.35 sa/io.
> 
> This is the graph from the map "Talsik Backlot"
> View attachment 169544



Sorry, I do not play MW, so I have no idea what that means, but I trust what you are saying.


----------



## Aksil1988 (Oct 1, 2020)

hi guys .... i have a problem with my ram (Gskill Trident Z 3200 Mhz CL 16 18 18 38)

first of all impossible to go beyond 3600 Mhz in CL 17 I tried everything, IO and SA at 1.3 and the dram voltage at 1.45 the PC does not boot ... but even at this frequency ... I find my scores very low compared to the average ... (48.000 in Write memory only)

My built :

i9900k 5 Ghz

Maximus XI Formula

Gskill Trident z RGB 3200 Mhz CL16

Coolermaster Vanguard 1000w...


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 3, 2020)

2x16 4000c17


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Annihilation (Oct 4, 2020)

Ballistix 3200cl16. 2x16 kit. Micron e-die


----------



## ncore (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## techwiz (Oct 5, 2020)

Is the write feature to be wrong or kit has defected? Because I'm encountering some random crash problems when XMP is on.

VENGEANCE® RGB PRO 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3600MHz C18 AMD Ryzen Memory Kit — Black | CMW16GX4M2Z3600C18


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 5, 2020)

techwiz said:


> Is the write feature to be wrong or kit has defected? Because I'm encountering some random crash problems when XMP is on.
> 
> VENGEANCE® RGB PRO 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3600MHz C18 AMD Ryzen Memory Kit — Black | CMW16GX4M2Z3600C18
> View attachment 170886


My results are few up similar kit I just tightened the timings a little they are CL 18


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 5, 2020)

techwiz said:


> Is the write feature to be wrong or kit has defected? Because I'm encountering some random crash problems when XMP is on.
> 
> VENGEANCE® RGB PRO 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3600MHz C18 AMD Ryzen Memory Kit — Black | CMW16GX4M2Z3600C18
> View attachment 170886


The scores are were they should be, given the CPU and the DRAM configuration. As a matter of fact are pretty good with those timings...

I bet you could do a little better (lower memory latency mostly) if those timings were a little tighter.
If you have any instabilities, its known that ZEN2 memory controller is pretty peaky with some memory sticks. You can try disable XMP and do all settings manually (speed, voltage, timings)


----------



## LiquidTrance (Oct 7, 2020)

9900K@5.05-5.35 Turbo 4x8GB@3933
GSkill Trident Z RGB 4x8GB 17-17-17-37 4000mhz ram kit


----------



## nicke85 (Oct 8, 2020)

I think that many people wait to see this, pocket beast for AAA games *GPD WIN MAX* with LPDDR4 3733MHZ, i5-1035G7, 2TB NVME Samsung 960 Pro, 8 Inch 1280x800


----------



## md2003 (Oct 10, 2020)

Got some patriot PVS416G440C9K in hand, not the greatest but run good and stable (for higher Mhz, i.e. 4400Mhz, they need very high vccsa & io of over 1.45v, and dont know if that is safe for daily usage).


----------



## LiquidTrance (Oct 13, 2020)

9900K@5.15GHz-5.45GHz Turbo 8C/8T 4x8GB@3933MHz 94.55%+ scaling


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 15, 2020)

3700X@4375mhz 1.33v  ,4x8GB@3600mhz (15-19-16-36)1.38v Crucial Ballistix 3600 C16


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 17, 2020)

R5 3600 on PB/PBO Enabled
Corsair Vengeance LPX, B-die A0, 3466MHz, 16-18-18-18-36-54 1.35V -->> @3800MHz, 16-18-18-18-36-54 1.45V


----------



## Dreams-Visions (Oct 21, 2020)

First post! 3900X w/ PB/PBO Enabled

Trident Royal Z, 4x8GB B-die (F4-3600C14Q-32GTRSB), 3600MHz @ 14-15-15-35 1.45V ==> @3800MHz, 14-12-15-15-30-46 1.47V.






This is reasonably good, right?

I have not tried lowering the voltages; I just assumed that 1.47v was a good starting place. Might try a little lower but not sure if it matters all that much. Any recommendations for further tuning are very much welcome. This is my first B-die kit and I am somewhat new to timings tightening. 

One thing I can say is that I could not adjust the main timings any further @ 3800MHz. There may be a little more to gain out of the sub-timings, but most are already lower than DRAM Calculator's "Fast" recommendations. I am unsure about the Rtt section of options. I did try GDM disabled, but ran into memory errors when testing. With 4 memory sticks, I assume some of those sorts of options are not going to be reliably applicable and that's okay by me. If I should expect more from a good b-die kit on AMD, please let me know. I'm happy to return/exchange if need be.

Hoping this kit will be able to ultimately do 4000MHz for my future 5900X. 

Cheers and thanks for any insight.


----------



## Gegu (Oct 24, 2020)

Ryzen 3900X & 32GB DDR4 (4x8GB) G.Skill Tridentz Neo 3800mhz CL14 - 1.53V, procODT 36.9ohm. I tightened timings as much as possible, kit is working good (but i had really bad time to get stable booting)


----------



## Dreams-Visions (Oct 29, 2020)

Gegu said:


> Ryzen 3900X & 32GB DDR4 (4x8GB) G.Skill Tridentz Neo 3800mhz CL14 - 1.53V, procODT 36.9ohm. I tightened timings as much as possible, kit is working good (but i had really bad time to get stable booting)View attachment 173183View attachment 173186


Out of curiosity, what applications did you use to verify your timings were stable?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 29, 2020)

Download tm5 anata7 extreme config. If you finish with no error, you are good. The test is about 2hr:30m.


----------



## Gegu (Oct 29, 2020)

Dreams-Visions said:


> Out of curiosity, what applications did you use to verify your timings were stable?



I haven't done any thorough tests yet, I have only recently finished setting up the ram. For now i only tested ram in OCCT memory test in 30 min, and it passed without errors. They say the OCCT test is very good, I plan to turn it on and leave it overnight today. EDIT: I only changed tRFC to 250, I suspect there may be problems below this value.


----------



## Dreams-Visions (Oct 30, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Download tm5 anata7 extreme config. If you finish with no error, you are good. The test is about 2hr:30m.


Yea I used TM5 and found my originally posted timings were no good at all. I'm back to troubleshooting after TM5 found errors.

It's part of the reason why I asked @Gegu if his timings had proven to be stable. They look very wonky and I imagine aren't too stable. But we'll see! lol


----------



## Gegu (Oct 30, 2020)

Dreams-Visions said:


> Yea I used TM5 and found my originally posted timings were no good at all. I'm back to troubleshooting after TM5 found errors.
> 
> It's part of the reason why I asked @Gegu if his timings had proven to be stable. They look very wonky and I imagine aren't too stable. But we'll see! lol


What is the full name of this program? I cant find anything like TM5 anata7


----------



## md2003 (Oct 30, 2020)

I use the attached version found here.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Oct 30, 2020)

Squeezing out as many megahertz as possible from my ramsticks
Overclocking the GSKILL F4-4000C17Q-32GTZR ramkit(4x8GB) to 4257MHz with the same xmp primary timings.


----------



## Shonk (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Sir_Crystal (Nov 12, 2020)

F4-3200C14-8GVK 16GB to the edge. A little warm at full load but stable with TM5 @anta777 Extreme 5 cycles.

So close to under 40ns ;_;


----------



## megaclite (Nov 12, 2020)

9800X






6800K





10600k QSRJ


----------



## ncore (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## billy1816 (Nov 13, 2020)

Ryzen 5 5600x, 3800mhz CL14

This is stable, checked with Testmem5, but L3 cache seems a bit high, any of you got any idea why tho?


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Shonk (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## joshman9 (Nov 16, 2020)

For some reason, my aida64 memory benchmarks used to be a certain score in my normal boot of Windows 10, but after some time the scores just randomly decreased. And an even weirder thing I've noticed is that I get the normal speeds I expect in windows safe mode, but not anywhere else. I have tried replacing memory kits and reinstalling windows, and this helped for about a few days (I was getting consistently good speeds in normal windows), but then the speeds just randomly dropped again when I decided to check it out of curiosity. Anyone have an idea as to what could be causing this? First image are what i'm currently getting and the other is from safe mode and what i was getting. Using same ram and cpu oc's throughout.


----------



## den4iro (Nov 18, 2020)

billy1816 said:


> Ryzen 5 5600x, 3800mhz CL14
> 
> This is stable, checked with Testmem5, but L3 cache seems a bit high, any of you got any idea why tho?


Good day!
I Have the same numbers with same cpu before overclocking memory and after.Did you find some information? Its problem with cpu or with ram? Can someone explain its?

Can somebody explain why L3 Cache Latency is so high? Is it normal for Ryzen 5 5600X, ram Crucial Ballistix 2x8GB DDR4 PC4-24000 BL2K8G30C15U4B stock 3000 cl 15 and OC 3800 cl 16. Can somebody help with explanation?


----------



## rrrrex (Nov 19, 2020)

den4iro said:


> Can somebody explain why L3 Cache Latency is so high?


Did you try the latest aida64? It has newer test version.


----------



## den4iro (Nov 19, 2020)

rrrrex said:


> Did you try the latest aida64? It has newer test version.


Thank you! It was old version of AIDA =)



billy1816 said:


> Ryzen 5 5600x, 3800mhz CL14
> 
> This is stable, checked with Testmem5, but L3 cache seems a bit high, any of you got any idea why tho?


Good day! You must install AIDA version 6.30.5500 And everithing will be OK! =)


----------



## Edwired (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi i got something to show here


----------



## Fluidz (Nov 21, 2020)

What would cause the memory copy speed to be low here?  I've looked around and other 3700x owners with a similar latency score, seem to be getting around 50k mem copy?  Mine always sits around 45-46k max.  I'm using the Ryzen high performance power plan and latest agesa 1.0.0.6 bios.  Cinebench r20 scores seem ok at around 500 single core, and 4700 multi core..  Ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 3200mhz overclocked to 3600mhz (using dram calculator timings).


----------



## Rabit (Nov 21, 2020)

Mem 8ATF1G64AZ-2G6E1  - Micron E-Die Bad bin 3533 CL16 at 1,35V more give negative scaling








						AMD Ryzen 3 3200G @ 4041.81 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[830nb3] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-5SA7JQB (2020-11-21 14:54:25) - MB: ASRock B450M Pro4-F - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## cool007zqw (Nov 22, 2020)

Ryzen 5600X


----------



## jud1th (Nov 24, 2020)

5600x - 1900FCLK


----------



## harm9963 (Nov 26, 2020)

This is fun!


----------



## cool007zqw (Nov 27, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> This is fun!
> 
> View attachment 177115



Impressive! Could you give the model of your motherboard and memory?


----------



## harm9963 (Nov 27, 2020)

cool007zqw said:


> Impressive! Could you give the model of your motherboard and memory?


Got it !



3800 cl14 WOW , GOD BLESS ASUS!
CPU stock , save that for later , need a new Dram calculator , its amazing what my x470 can do !


----------



## snp688 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi,
Micron J-DIE. Loose timings but at least it's stable. Had enough clearing cmos for now.


----------



## harm9963 (Nov 28, 2020)

More tweaking .



snp688 said:


> Hi,
> Micron J-DIE. Loose timings but at least it's stable. Had enough clearing cmos for now.
> View attachment 177340


Also 3600 CL14 Fast preset or safe , cheers


----------



## biniteck (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello everybody! I decided to overclock my old computer and ran into the following problem: read cache L2 and Read cache L3 constantly differ several times! for example now L2 cache read = 315GB / s, immediately in the next test- 140GB / s. Read cache L3 140Gb / s, in the next test 45000Mb / s. and so constantly! does this indicate a problem? thanks


----------



## Edwired (Nov 30, 2020)

biniteck said:


> Hello everybody! I decided to overclock my old computer and ran into the following problem: read cache L2 and Read cache L3 constantly differ several times! for example now L2 cache read = 315GB / s, immediately in the next test- 140GB / s. Read cache L3 140Gb / s, in the next test 45000Mb / s. and so constantly! does this indicate a problem? thanks


Update the aida64 to the latest version


----------



## forfun (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## dandaman622 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ryzen 2600x stock cooling right now, Ballistix 3200 OC'd to 3400 C16.. Haven't spent too much time on it, pretty new to adjusting ram settings. I've always left it as it was, until this computer. I had Corsair Vengeance LPX and couldn't get it to run XMP, so I had to learn. That was a pain, I finally got it to run at 3200, but it wasn't worth it because the only way it would be stable is if I cranked up voltage to 1.5.. If I didn't my computer would restart when I played CS GO for 5 minutes.


----------



## claustrold (Dec 5, 2020)

Ryzen 3900XT 
g skill 3600 cl 16


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 8, 2020)

Trying to find the limits of the Infinity Fabric, currently at 4333 CL16, results always 1:1

Ryzen 4650G @ stock but with 1.2V VSOC
Viper Steel 4133CL19 @ 4333 16-16-16 1.68V


----------



## bxcounter (Dec 8, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Trying to find the limits of the Infinity Fabric, currently at 4333 CL16, results always 1:1
> 
> Ryzen 4650G @ stock but with 1.2V VSOC
> Viper Steel 4133CL19 @ 4333 16-16-16 1.68V
> ...


Hi, got a question. 
Were you using integrated or dedicated gpu  during this aida benchmark run ? 
I'm asking because i read somewhere that Renoir gets much lower memory latency when using dedicated gpu.

ps...great bandwith for such a low frequency !


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 8, 2020)

bxcounter said:


> Hi, got a question.
> Were you using integrated or dedicated gpu  during this aida benchmark run ?
> I'm asking because i read somewhere that Renoir gets much lower memory latency when using dedicated gpu.
> 
> ps...great bandwith for such a low frequency !



I always use the iGPU on my Renoir. I have a HD5450 and GT610 but I just can't be arsed to put them in lol

I am probably losing a bit of IF ceiling by using the iGPU. Currently, IF maxes out at 2200MHz (4400). MCLK goes higher (obviously, Renoir UMC is ridiculous) but FCLK won't.





Interesting that you say that, I've only ever read about TSME affecting Renoir latency not iGPU usage. It's about an auto 6ns gain, so I always have it disabled.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (Dec 10, 2020)

Mine @ mostly stock.. no CPU OC, mems @ 1:1


----------



## Ph03n1X (Dec 11, 2020)

Without overclock or fine-tuning - impressive for old x470


----------



## Somdakus (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey guys. Does memory speed and latency looks fine for my system? Everything is in stock. PBO is disabled. Memory in DOCP profile 3200Mhz





I'm really worried that my results are bad compared to what other are getting. Especially L3 cache


----------



## Ph03n1X (Dec 11, 2020)

Somdakus said:


> Hey guys. Does memory speed and latency looks fine for my system? Everything is in stock. PBO is disabled. Memory in DOCP profile 3200Mhz
> 
> View attachment 179176
> 
> I'm really worried that my results are bad compared to what other are getting. Especially L3 cache


You have low frequency, so latency could be ok, did you checked you have 1:1:1 fclk : uclk :ram ?
You have to tell more about your RAM.


----------



## Somdakus (Dec 11, 2020)

Ph03n1X said:


> You have low frequency, so latency could be ok, did you checked you have 1:1:1 fclk : uclk :ram ?
> You have to tell more about your RAM.


I have Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW in DOCP. Everything is on AUTO but I remember CPU-z reported infinity fabric at 1600.





Here is what Ryzen Master says 



Spoiler: Large Picture


----------



## Ph03n1X (Dec 11, 2020)

Somdakus said:


> I have Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW in DOCP. Everything is on AUTO but I remember CPU-z reported infinity fabric at 1600.
> 
> View attachment 179177
> 
> ...


dual rank should be love kiss for double-chip zen 3... strange
I see memory clock and inf.fabric - that is ok. But not memory controler clock (UCLK). Try HWiNFO64.


----------



## Somdakus (Dec 11, 2020)

Ph03n1X said:


> dual rank should be love kiss for double-chip zen 3... strange
> I see memory clock and inf.fabric - that is ok. But not memory controler clock (UCLK). Try HWiNFO64.
> View attachment 179181



Here: 





I'm really worried that something could be horrible wrong with my setup


----------



## Ph03n1X (Dec 11, 2020)

Somdakus said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree - I would be worried as well. L3 cache should be much faster. And I am not sure it is RAM related...
Easiest is try to borrow different RAM...
But you should try your CPU at you friends MotherBoard. L3 speeds should be limited by CPU itself and internal frequencies between chiplets.
(I have ultra cheap Team T-FORCE DARK Z alpha 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 4000... And you see how do they perform)


----------



## Somdakus (Dec 11, 2020)

Ph03n1X said:


> I agree - I would be worried as well. L3 cache should be much faster. And I am not sure it is RAM related...
> Easiest is try to borrow different RAM...
> But you should try your CPU at you friends MotherBoard. L3 speeds should be limited by CPU itself and internal frequencies between chiplets.
> (I have ultra cheap Team T-FORCE DARK Z alpha 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 4000... And you see how do they perform)


Unfortunately I dont know anyone with AMD. Most of my IRL friends are using laptops or older intel CPUs.


----------



## Ph03n1X (Dec 11, 2020)

Somdakus said:


> Unfortunately I dont know anyone with AMD. Most of my IRL friends are using laptops or older intel CPUs.


..ouch.
From what I see. Try different RAM And I hope you are lucky and it will solve it. (sometimes it matters which pair of slots you use!)
But if not, I have no good news for you, when I look at schematics.

BTW: Is you socket clean and CPU pins ok?


----------



## Somdakus (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes they were. I mean if they weren't it shouldn't just affect L3 cache? I should be running into BSODS or other stability issues and my other scores would be bad too? I get the same performance as other in CPU-Z, TimeSpy, Cinebench R20. It just AIDA Cache test giving me this... My ram is in 2 and 4 slots (from CPU) like it supposed to be

Here is my timings:


----------



## Ph03n1X (Dec 11, 2020)

Somdakus said:


> Yes they were. I mean if they weren't it shouldn't just affect L3 cache? I should be running into BSODS or other stability issues and my other scores would be bad too? I get the same performance as other in CPU-Z, TimeSpy, Cinebench R20. It just AIDA Cache test giving me this... My ram is in 2 and 4 slots (from CPU) like it supposed to be
> 
> Here is my timings:


I do not know enough to validate it. I had issue in past - one pin (not on CPU, but hole on AM4 socket) was damaged, and it made pcie-express x8 from original x16.
After fix, it was ok again.
So, if some pin is responsible for how ram communicates with CPU/L3... with on of  lines is damaged, why it could note behave this way?
But if is something wrong with your CPU, I think it will be issue with infinity fabric between SOC or controller. And L3  will act the same in different PC.
But I hope not. I hope when you change your RAM, completely reset CMOS etc., you will have appropriate speeds.
Good luck.


----------



## arabus (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## craxton (Dec 13, 2020)

Fluidz said:


> What would cause the memory copy speed to be low here?  I've looked around and other 3700x owners with a similar latency score, seem to be getting around 50k mem copy?  Mine always sits around 45-46k max.  I'm using the Ryzen high performance power plan and latest agesa 1.0.0.6 bios.  Cinebench r20 scores seem ok at around 500 single core, and 4700 multi core..  Ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 3200mhz overclocked to 3600mhz (using dram calculator timings).
> 
> View attachment 176442


you could fix that trfc they all shouldnt be the same....you can use ryzen dram in additional cal tab to get the correct values you need or pretty dang close to it for the three you should have set manually instead of setting the first and it setting all 3 to the same as zentimings is showing thats what you done here. i dont have the timings from my 1600af persay, can get them for my 3600xt to show comparison but the 5600x should give a good enough ex of what im talking about. personally trying to figure out why my l3 cache is so low. trying the edc bug in bios only so far limits my cpu from boosting to 4.85 ghz... NOTE: retest after you fix this. and your trfc in NS should be (what i used) is you XMP profile which you can find in bios under dimm info for XMP which isnt a setting its just info about the ram.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 15, 2020)

Did some pretesting before new bios update testing


----------



## craxton (Dec 15, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Did some pretesting before new bios update testing
> View attachment 179632


Was your l3 cache always that range? 5600x is quite low considering my 4000mhz oc 2000 fclk and timings shared above. Compared to r5 3699xt 600 or so the l3 cache I feel somethings off. Beta patch d1 for my board is trash and locks ram to no post even at 3200c14 tforce ram.... Did try the beta bios and the results were worse hence lower ram oc. Also tried the edc bug mentioned in another forum but that didn't help only made my pc boot loop finally posted but still did nothing to help. Which is limiting pbo 150 pot 100/100 curve to negitave 20...anyone else experience low l3 cache with rather decent overclock on the ram and rightish timings????


----------



## Akira1364 (Dec 15, 2020)

Very glad I did not listen to the people who said "just buy the cheapest kit of DDR3-1600" back in 2013. Early last year I swapped out the GTX 780 the PC featured below originally had for a GTX 1660 Ti, and I'm fairly confident I'd be getting much worse results with it if I did have something like DDR3-1600.


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 16, 2020)

Waiting for new BIOS, hope soon


----------



## craxton (Dec 16, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> Waiting for new BIOS, hope soon


SAME as the L3 cache on my 5600x is TRASH compared to my 3600xt which should NOT be the case as my 3600xt only ran the ram at the exact same timings only 3800mhz 1900fclk to where as well...you can see..score is a little better without chrome running but still the l3 cache is well its just not what it should be from what ive seen with those on the new agesa release 1.1.8 i think. to where as msi hasnt released ANYTHING worthy of going to past patch C as D1 is WAY worse than C..or for me is was, couldn post XMP profile let alone 3200LOOSE timings at 1.5 volts. for ryzen 5000 series being the way they claimed its interleaved it should be nearly 2 times the speed it is now. which is killing performance



Somdakus said:


> Unfortunately I dont know anyone with AMD. Most of my IRL friends are using laptops or older intel CPUs.


you dont need to try different ram. just increase frequency. also, the agesa atm for ALOT of motherboards is kill L3 cache speed which is wide spreading around the net like the plaque atm. so dont worry to much mines 4000mhz 16,15,15,15,32 timings with decent sub timings manually tuned with 2000fclk at that and its nowhere near what a 3600xt (my 3600xt) gets at 3800mhz 1to1 mode)  on this same page above i have a shot of my 3600xt getting WAY better l3 cache speeds. some in other places have modified some code in the bios on their boards (their not sharing it tho) and have figured out whats the cause. it is not an aida thing causing this. as you can use a few other benchmarks to test it and itll show somethings off with agesa 1.1.0.0. so waiting for 1.1.8 or 1.1.0.8 unsure which its called without looking 

 that should solve l3 issues (hopes) but may lock out 2000fclk overclocks entirely without any option to allow users to pass thru it even thru LN2 mode inside the bios...anyhow yea dont worry about it. also use memory try it in your bios for a 3600 or 3800 overclock. you kit should be B-die with the 3200c14 timings so your kit in theory should do pretty close to the same timings and speed as my ram does. granted your processor allows it and motherboard maker as well.



Akira1364 said:


> Very glad I did not listen to the people who said "just buy the cheapest kit of DDR3-1600" back in 2013. Early last year I swapped out the GTX 780 the PC featured below originally had for a GTX 1660 Ti, and I'm fairly confident I'd be getting much worse results with it if I did have something like DDR3-1600.
> View attachment 179663


your graphics card has nothing to do with how aida tests for cache and memory benchmarking lol. also, id have to guess you could essentially get more out of your ram granted your willing to have bios resets ect. unless your happy where you are  currently.


----------



## arabus (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

arabus said:


> View attachment 179764


There is definitely something off about your IF clock(NB Clock)you may need to manually set your IF clock in the BIOS like I had to or else its starts using dividers like your result seems to show. With your fast RAM 1900 should be easily achievable 

OC RAM(3600 to 3800) OC IF to 1900, Stock RAM timings


----------



## Akira1364 (Dec 16, 2020)

craxton said:


> your graphics card has nothing to do with how aida tests for cache and memory benchmarking lol. also, id have to guess you could essentially get more out of your ram granted your willing to have bios resets ect. unless your happy where you are  currently.



I was talking about the performance I get out of my modern GPU with the faster RAM versus what I'd get with slower RAM.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> Waiting for new BIOS, hope soon View attachment 179731


AIDA64 just got an update for better Zen3 support might fill in some of ”the blanks” in your bench(NB clock for example)I’ve got a 5600X ordered looking forward comparing it to my 3700X Using my same RAM a clocks/timings


----------



## tufkal (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello all, very new to all of this and looking for some guidance.  I'm putting together my first system w/ DDR4 that uses XMP, and coincidently my first Ryzen system as well.  

Gigabyte B550M-DS3H
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Kingston HyperX HX432C16FB3K2/32

I am brand new to XMP, and from what I gather the basics are this:
My memory is clocked at 2400Mhz stock, but a pre-defined profile called a XMP profile can be applied that "safely" overclocks the ram beyond the default JEDEC standard. (Correct me if I am wrong)

NOTE: I picked this RAM because it was from the QVL list @ 3200mhz and it had no RGB nonsense.

I had some troubles with memtest86 errors after doing a BIOS upgrade, and I think I have it narrowed down to Profile1 being unstable on newer BIOS versions with 5000 series support (this is a totally unrelated issue). For now I am using BIOS F3, which I get stable results using Profile1.

I want to make sure everything is working properly. I'm using the AIDA64 test, and I want to make sure the memory is performing as expected.


http://imgur.com/a/3CtpdGt


Are the speeds reported in line with what I should expect DDR4-3200? The write speed seems odd to me.. but maybe it's fine? I keep seeing AIDA64 screenshots showing a lot less latency and no dip in write speed, so I'm worried I'm doing something wrong. Other 3600 owners w/ PC-3200 out there?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

tufkal said:


> Hello all, very new to all of this and looking for some guidance.  I'm putting together my first system w/ DDR4 that uses XMP, and coincidently my first Ryzen system as well.
> 
> Gigabyte B550M-DS3H
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600
> ...


Looks fine to me running at 3200, latency seems within reasonable numbers.


----------



## tufkal (Dec 16, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Looks fine to me running at 3200, latency seems within reasonable numbers.



Thank you!  That's exactly what I'm looking for.   I keep finding all these ridiculous benchmarks for overclockers, but all I want to know is does that look normal for stock w/ XMP1.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

tufkal said:


> Thank you!  That's exactly what I'm looking for.   I keep finding all these ridiculous benchmarks for overclockers, but all I want to know is does that look normal for stock w/ XMP1.


Looks like it’s running the 3200 XMP profile just fine. There’s a big rabbit hole that OC’ers go down to get the crazy numbers.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 17, 2020)

Darn stubborn motherboard is stubborn as it just wont set CommandRate to 2 , even tough I set it in both menus (dram timig page/amd cbs) as a try.


----------



## maximoor (Dec 17, 2020)

R5 2600 @ 3.9 Undervolted to 1.23v & 2x8 RipjawsV 3200 Cl16


----------



## miloaisdua (Dec 20, 2020)

is this any good? using patriot viper 4 blackout edition 2x32gb 3600 cl18 kit. followed some online guides for timing adjustments. can't seem to get fclock to go beyong 1866mhz.







Spoiler: settings



vddcr_soc=1.1
dram_v=1.43
vddg_ccd=1
vddg_iod=1
cldo_vddp=0.9
vttddr=0.715
procodt=60
cmd2t=1t
gear_down=enabled
power_down=enabled
rttnom_disabled
rttwr=auto
rttpark=rzq/4
cadbusclkdrv=24
cadbusaddrcmddrf=20
cadbuscsodt=24
cadbusckedrv=24
fclk=1866
mhz=3733
tcl=16
trcdrd=21
trcdwr=20
trp=20
tras=36
trc=62
trrds=4
trrdl=4
tfaw=16
twtrs=2
twtrl=7
twr=10
trcpage=0
trdrdscl=5
twrwrscl=5
trfc=560
trfc2=416
trfc4=256
tcwl=16
trtp=5
trdwr=6
twrrd=2
twrwrsc=1
twrwrsd=6
twrwrdd=6
trdrdscl=1
trdrdsd=4
trdrddd=4
tcke=1


----------



## freeagent (Dec 21, 2020)

Just getting a feel for her.. no cooler yet so still a stock CPU.. PC hasn't shut off yet so that's promising lol 

Stix are at 1.45v.. probably wont go any higher.. now I can start tightening things up I reckon.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 21, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Darn stubborn motherboard is stubborn as it just wont set CommandRate to 2


Gear down mode is on if the setting doesn’t stick.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 21, 2020)

From what I read the in motherboard manuals, gear down mode is for untieing the primary timings so as to be able to set them oddly , like for example 14-16-15 or 13-14-15 ...  and not much if nothing to do with command rate setting.

Anyhow, I swapped my dual rank dimm kit wich requires 2T timing for best performance for a single rank dimm kit wich is from among the first generations of commercial ddr4 rams, it dosnt clock to high , to about 2666MHz stable nor do serious tight timings , all in search of my CPU's IF clock capability.
Started at 1600MHz Dram with 10-10-10-20-40 1T with the IF clock of 800MHz , bumping up the IF clock ever so slightly till it reached 1866MHz ,  after witch I raised the RAM speed a bit for 1-2-1 ratio.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 21, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> and not much if nothing to do with command rate setting.


Enabling Gear down mode overrides the command rate setting. To set a 1T command rate, gear down mode needs to be disabled.

@robot zombie?


----------



## Adasiek74 (Dec 22, 2020)

My Lenovo Y540: Crucial 32GB RAM DDR4 CL 19, GTX 1660Ti, Kioxia Exceria Plus 1TB + Crucial MX500 500GB


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> View attachment 181820


Really amazing numbers for Zen 3 and congrats on the max Fclock with those super tight timings


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 1, 2021)

Anyone know why there's such a dramatic reduction it write speed between X470 + R7 2700 vs X570 + R7 3700X using the same G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16-8GTZR x2 

X470 + R7 2700 = 44.66GBps 





X570 + R7 3700X = 25.61GBps




it's nearly half the read speed vs only a couple of Gigabytes off on X470 anybody have any idea as to why or how to fix it or is it not worth worrying about


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Anyone know why there's such a dramatic reduction it write speed between X470 + R7 2700 vs X570 + R7 3700X using the same G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16-8GTZR x2
> 
> X470 + R7 2700 = 44.66GBps
> View attachment 181821
> ...



4, 6 and 8 core Matisse and Vermeer CPUs have halved write speed. It's part of the design, something to do with the width of the IF bus from chiplet to I/O die. Nothing to do with the board or chipset you choose.

Ryzen 2000 and 4000 are monolithic dies, so have full speed write.

Copy speed is what's reflective of your real world performance. R/W matter little outside of benchmarking numbers.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 1, 2021)

Ah right o then still seems a stupid idea on AMD behalf but doesn't seem to affect perf in everyday usage but seems funny that the Vermeer based CPU above my post gets almost the same read/write/copy speeds no big drop off in write speeds there did AMD fix something so that blows your "Vermeer CPUs have halved write speed" speed theory out of the water doesn't it


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Ah right o then still seems a stupid idea on AMD behalf but doesn't seem to affect perf in everyday usage but seems funny that the Vermeer based CPU above my post gets almost the same read/write/copy speeds no big drop off in write speeds there did AMD fix something so that blows your "Vermeer CPUs have halved write speed" speed theory out of the water doesn't it



Like I said, Write is more theoretical so it was a calculated risk by AMD.

No it doesn't, because if you'd actually read my post, I said it applies to 4/6/8 core SKUs, so single CCD chips. The 5950X is not any of those things. It's not a theory if it's literally a well-documented design choice


----------



## ezenia (Jan 3, 2021)

I've recently got into manually tweaking my RAM. I have the Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Vengeance LPX 16 GB RAM modules. I've currently set it to run at 3200MHz and adjusted timings according to what the Ryzen DRAM calculator suggests on the FAST preset. So far it seems OK in memory tests. I managed to run it to 1600% with 0 errors (HCI Memtest). However, I am concerned about the memory latency readings I am getting. I'm not sure if it's expected for what I have.

Here's a recent result:






Here's my current timing settings:






Just want to make sure I'm not doing anything that's going to negatively affect how my RAM performs.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 4, 2021)

Just messing around..


----------



## freeagent (Jan 5, 2021)

Kind of weird ocing memory on this platform. I added my other two sticks for 4x8 total, loosened my timings and I get stronger reads and copies. L3 bandwidth took a hit because I'm guessing it doesn't like the looser timings. Too bad my Black and Whites wont tighten up as well as my Royals.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 5, 2021)

Got my memory to be stable at 3200MHz after an overnight MemTest86+ run (and didn't corrupt my BIOS this time).


----------



## mikalo (Jan 14, 2021)

unfortunately can't overclock anything...


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 14, 2021)

New CPU


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> New CPU


Didn’t you already swap CPUs before from the tech purchase thread?


----------



## freeagent (Jan 16, 2021)

Playing with my memory a little.. just 2 sticks

Dammit cant get passed 62ns lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 16, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Didn’t you already swap CPUs before from the tech purchase thread?


Yes just didn’t post new results here


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah, so ... , 1.4V Dram , 1.2V VSoc .
My heatsinkless ddr4's do not care much for voltage when it comes to heat output , having 16 512 MB chips per dimm.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 18, 2021)

2000MHz InfinityFabric Clock?   .....ck me silly, I had speedier ddr4's at hand some time ago. Attached bench run was run with D.O.C.P. timings, mostly, apart from tRC reduced by one to 67 and the tRFC from auto to 448, everything else timings wise: auto(1.35V Dram voltage). All due to the new microcodes and improvement on previous ones I guess.


----------



## Dark_ice (Jan 18, 2021)

Old 3930K faster than Ryzen  in DDR memory test


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 18, 2021)

@Dark_ice

Different, different , so , and so forth , many differences.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 18, 2021)

Dark_ice said:


> Old 3930K faster than Ryzen  in DDR memory test


What's with the high latency?

My X5690 and 3770K can do better in latency, but that's it.. they get creamed in everything else


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 18, 2021)

My nostalgic PC with its shitty 266MHz RAM.






Currently looking for 4x1GB DDR-333 or better, but I don't want to spend too much on it.


----------



## brunoja (Jan 20, 2021)

XGP D41 3200mhz @3800mhz
Ryzen 5 3600 @4.2ghz


----------



## shadow3401 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## arabus (Jan 24, 2021)

My new processor.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2021)

Stabilizing an Intel cache/memory OC might be one of the most tilting things in PC building...  

Seems like I have this one stable after days of stress testing, final result.


----------



## arabus (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (Jan 30, 2021)

Just messin around..


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 30, 2021)

Seeing a nice drop in latency going from Zen 2 to 3.









Need to do a run at DDR3600 CL14 which should get me under 60ns.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 1, 2021)

The slowest CL12 run ever


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 2, 2021)

@freeagent In that run , the latency score looks high from background processes run variances? Fine score otherwise.
It kinda makes me want to run a similar frequency test for comparison.
I got 4 8GB dimms single sided / single rank up and runing plus 4 8GB dimms dual sided / dual rank at hand , "collecting dust"


----------



## freeagent (Feb 2, 2021)

I know it is a little high. I expected it to drop a bit more. Its not like Intel.. Its just a quick tune with a little voltage 

But! The cache loves it!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 2, 2021)

With an all core OC this score is.
Le: lower cpu clock @4.575GHz , bumped up ram divider + IF , different ram timings.


----------



## BigBadLion (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi guys! New here, I was wondering if these results are OK? Or should I expect more?

No OC besides the default D.O.C.P that came with my memory pack.

Thanks!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 3, 2021)

Your scores are pretty much there in the ballpark.


----------



## BigBadLion (Feb 3, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> Your scores are pretty much there in the ballpark.



Sweet, any idea if on the low-side, right in the middle, or high-side? Considering the memory is 3600?

And thanks!


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 3, 2021)

BigBadLion said:


> Sweet, any idea if on the low-side, right in the middle, or high-side? Considering the memory is 3600?
> 
> And thanks!



That is average for 3600 16-18-18-38 1T so looks fine.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2021)

Stock timings are 17-18-18-38 1.35V


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 5, 2021)

New ASUS DARD HERO , OC switching works well.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 5, 2021)

Daily driven


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2021)

After a few days of tuning this new system. I would tighten the timing, but I have no idea if these Mushkin DDR 4000 sticks are Samsung, Micron or Hynix. Thaiphoon identifies the manufacturer as "undefined".


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 6, 2021)

Cpu-z tab SPD, then click on dimm/channel and select.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> Cpu-z tab SPD, then click on dimm/channel and select.


Nope. I went to Thaiphoon after there was no identification other than Mushkin in cpu-z


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 7, 2021)

With my new ASUS DARK HERO, the L3 got a boost from OC switching .


----------



## monkeyboy46800 (Feb 7, 2021)

5950x
X570 Phantom Gaming-ITX/TB3
64 Gigs of Corsair Vengeance RGB (2X32Gb) @3666


----------



## mervincm (Feb 7, 2021)

How does one pull up this grey box in aida64? I can only find a way to display the benchmark like the first post.  thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 7, 2021)

mervincm said:


> How does one pull up this grey box in aida64? I can only find a way to display the benchmark like the first post.  thank you in advance!!!


----------



## mervincm (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you!  aak, I guess you have to buy it, otherwise you get the watermark trial version ..


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 7, 2021)

My 5600X @ 4.7 32GB (4x8) Crucial Ballistix @ 3600mhz


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2021)

Did some light tuning with 3406 stable bios from 3402 beta.

Seems like there were some improvements.


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 9, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Did some light tuning with 3406 stable bios from 3402 beta.
> 
> Seems like there were some improvements.
> 
> View attachment 187682View attachment 187683



What voltage do you have to run on those sticks to do 2000 CL 14?

Do you have active cooling?


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2021)

I have active cooling, as you see in my specs. 1.63v.


----------



## raul_16nic (Feb 12, 2021)

Some tweaking


----------



## summhax (Feb 12, 2021)

Why i have so low scores? Lol


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 12, 2021)

summhax said:


> Why i have so low scores? Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 188043



For a Zen 2 chip you will need lower latency on the memory and higher IF clocks to get lower latency scores.


----------



## summhax (Feb 12, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> For a Zen 2 chip you will need lower latency on the memory and higher IF clocks to get lower latency scores.



View attachment 188047

I mean, if i setup the skill neo 3600 to 3200 mhz in bios and i remove the xmp profile, i get this, look l1 l2 cache, idk


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 20, 2021)

Okay, I am back again and I looked at all your scores.  A lot have changed since I made this original post and still today, I am just happy to see it holding as well as it did back in the days.
Based on your posts and also my findings (I am now rocking the two systems as on profile) and I consistently find Intel systems having much better memory bandwidth and latencies than AMD Ryzen (specifically Ryzen 3, 5 and 7). And I believe, because of this, I have seen some games to perform better even if it is by 1 frame per second on my i5 7600K system compared to my Ryzen 5 3600 (e.g. Horizon Zero Dawn 93 FPS on the Intel vs 92 FPS on the AMD using my RTX 2060 Super on both of them).
What do you all feel about it? Do you have similar experience/inference? I will bench again and post some scores soon.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (Feb 20, 2021)

The lowest I can get is 62.3 lol.. grrr. But at these settings I can play games and do actual stuff from start to finish


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 21, 2021)

All that trouble and I *still* can't even get 0.1ns below 50ns ffs because Gigabyte removed manual VTTDDR in the latest BIOS I have now accepted that these B-die sticks are shit and I will not get any further on this hardware


----------



## freeagent (Feb 21, 2021)

Very nice...

Are you in the 1.6v neighborhood with the sticks?

Asking for a friend


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 21, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Are you in the 1.6v neighborhood with the sticks?
> 
> Asking for a friend



At those benching speeds? More like 1.8V...I did say they were shit, lol. Normally I run 1.5V at 4000CL16 or 4200CL17. But that's honestly more for heat management than longevity, I already pulled the cheap heatspreaders for fitment and it wouldn't faze me much if they died.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 21, 2021)

Lol ok, sorry man! I know you told me before just had no idea it was like that..  I haven't been brave enough to try 1.8v, but I am surprisingly ok with 1.6v.. and the voltage turns from pink to red after 1.64v so I am kind of tempted to try some higher speed CL12 runs with my Royals.. I don't think the B+W's like CL12 at all, or my board doesn't like doing four sticks at CL12. I think 1.5v is totally ok considering you can get sticks that run that @ stock.. I've got 4 of them sandwiched together at that voltage and running memtest or aida they barely break 30c. But this is still my first few months with them and I would be sad to see a set go. Pretty sure I saw it mentioned at the G.Skill forums higher voltage is ok as long as you can keep it cool.. pretty much what you guys told me from the start, so thanks for that


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 21, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Lol ok, sorry man! I know you told me before just had no idea it was like that..  I haven't been brave enough to try 1.8v, but I am surprisingly ok with 1.6v.. and the voltage turns from pink to red after 1.64v so I am kind of tempted to try some higher speed CL12 runs with my Royals.. I don't think the B+W's like CL12 at all, or my board doesn't like doing four sticks at CL12. I think 1.5v is totally ok considering you can get sticks that run that @ stock.. I've got 4 of them sandwiched together at that voltage and running memtest or aida they barely break 30c. But this is still my first few months with them and I would be sad to see a set go. Pretty sure I saw it mentioned at the G.Skill forums higher voltage is ok as long as you can keep it cool.. pretty much what you guys told me from the start, so thanks for that



I'm sure you'd be fine benching 1.6 or 1.8, just keep it short and revert right after you're done. After all, 2V overclocking is a thing.

I don't run 4DIMM so you're the expert here  I have a feeling that if you ever tried to run above 1.5V, on 4DIMM, with a  RX6800XT or RTX3080 gaming away full tilt, in a traditional tower and not a sandwich case, it might start to look a little bit like this:









						Elephant's Foot (Chernobyl) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## freeagent (Feb 21, 2021)

I was thinking about what you said.. my secret is hardly a secret.. My board sets timings better than I can  The difference between my two sets when looking at timings in TB all numbers are the same except for one, which is a 4 on my Royals and 6 on my B+W's. All I do is start fresh, input all sub timings it gives me for 2133 CL15 with slow IF. Then I input main memory timings set speeds on mems and IF and bam. I roll with that because I cannot tune it very much tighter without giving up stability. There are subtle and not so subtle timing changes when going from two to four sticks, but somehow works out. Either this bios is not optimized for tuning, or you just cant do much with this particular mem combo as its already near the limits of what IF can do with a 6 core? I don't know. Purely speculation on my part. Mind you I haven't explored the depths of this new bios yet. Still cant crack 62.3 so there is something else going on under the hood that is getting in the way.


----------



## itsakjt (Feb 23, 2021)

Ryzen 5 3600 overclocked to 4.5 GHz


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2021)

Ryzen 5600x @ 4.4ghz. on stock cooler.


----------



## mb194dc (Feb 24, 2021)

Got a better cooler (cryorig h7 quad lumi 160w) on my 1600 can bench more at 4ghz now without so many stability issues at 1.45v or so, plan to upgrade it at some point and got the cooler first. Also bored...

Still not sure how such bandwidth is possible on only two channels of 2.67ghz DDR...


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 24, 2021)

mb194dc said:


> Got a better cooler (cryorig h7 quad lumi 160w) on my 1600 can bench more at 4ghz now without so many stability issues at 1.45v or so, plan to upgrade it at some point and got the cooler first. Also bored...
> 
> Still not sure how such bandwidth is possible on only two channels of 2.67ghz DDR...


It's nice seeing normal Write bandwidth on your 1600 compared to the 3000 and 5000 counterparts.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2021)

Figured I'd give this a run after I got 4.6ghz stable with the stock cooler.   

My EK AIO is just sitting here waiting for my new case. Making me slightly crazy.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 24, 2021)

Here is my 9600KF system with 16GB Patriot Viper Steel 4133 C19 running at 4166 C18
NB to 4838Mhz


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> Here is my 9600KF system with 16GB Patriot Viper Steel 4133 C19 running at 4166 C18
> NB to 4838Mhz
> 
> View attachment 189866


What kind of vdimm?


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> What kind of vdimm?


Samsung B-die


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 25, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> Samsung B-die



He meant the voltage you're running for 4166CL18


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> He meant the voltage you're running for 4166CL18


So it's running at stock voltages with zero problems. This is a daily driven OC and so far have had absolutely zero stability problems. That being said, memory overclocking isn't what it used to be! The fun factor just isn't there anymore. Because they come with very good "volumetric efficiency" right out of the box.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> So it's running at stock voltages with zero problems. This is a daily driven OC and so far have had absolutely zero stability problems. That being said, memory overclocking isn't what it used to be! The fun factor just isn't there anymore. Because they come with very good "volumetric efficiency" right out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 189915


Yup, back in the day memory overclocking was serious adventure.

(1) Ram Tweakers Version DDR3 | TechPowerUp Forums
(1) RAM Tweakers thread | TechPowerUp Forums

That being said, I like to think that things are just "different" now. Less brute force overclocking, and more subtle massaging to squeeze every little bit out of sticks, Also, if you don't buy sticks where you know exactly what you are getting i.e. only buy Samsung B-die and using Thaiphoon and timing calculators it can be way more fun. I think the knowledge of exactly what you are going to get is at least partially responsible for the lack of excitement with DDR4. I think that's what's made this Mushkin kit fun. With Thaiphoon reporting the IC's as "undefined", it's forced me to discover everything on my own, which is kind of like "the old days". I'll test that theory when I start playing with a new set of Ballistix Elite 4000 sticks that should be here tomorrow. These sticks have plenty of info out there on exactly how to tweak them.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2021)

I thought they would have given 1T support with the move to DDR3.. bummer. I have RF X48 but only DDR2..

I was always curious about that.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

Here is my z820 with two E5 2673 v2 processors. This is an OEM only chip so it registers as it's retail counterpart in AIDA64, the E5 2667 v2... but it's actually superior to any chip with a 4.0GHz boost in the entire 2600 series lineup... This is before and after upgrading to an 8 channel memory kit.





Slight gains for the Phenom II rig...







PaulieG said:


> Yup, back in the day memory overclocking was serious adventure.
> 
> (1) Ram Tweakers Version DDR3 | TechPowerUp Forums
> (1) RAM Tweakers thread | TechPowerUp Forums
> ...


Here is the same memory running 4220MHz @ CL16 for benching only, this is not 100% suitable for daily driver use. Try as I may, I simply cannot get below 40ns on latency.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> He meant the voltage you're running for 4166CL18





storm-chaser said:


> Here is my z820 with two E5 2673 v2 processors. This is an OEM only chip so it registers as it's retail counterpart in AIDA64, the E5 2667 v2... but it's actually superior to any chip with a 4.0GHz boost in the entire 2600 series lineup... This is before and after upgrading to an 8 channel memory kit.
> 
> View attachment 189978
> 
> ...



That's some crazy latency, stable or not. I've not had anything dip out of the 50's yet.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> That's some crazy latency, stable or not. I've not had anything dip out of the 50's yet.


You want to see crazy latency? This was my best effort on the Phenom II platform. There is always something faster out there, I just haven't seen it yet! 





After some further tinkering and tweaking I was able to get it down to a sub 34ns result...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 26, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> You want to see crazy latency? This was my best effort on the Phenom II platform. There is always something faster out there, I just haven't seen it yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've managed similar latency on a couple sets of DDR3. I probably went through 25-30 different high end DDR3 kits seeking high speeds and low latencies. I just haven't experienced any super low DDR4 yet, but I've only been back at it for a couple of months. Give me time.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 26, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I've managed similar latency on a couple sets of DDR3. I probably went through 25-30 different high end DDR3 kits seeking high speeds and low latencies. I just haven't experienced any super low DDR4 yet, but I've only been back at it for a couple of months. Give me time.


Yeah that's the catch 22 if you ask me. Naturally, the faster the RAM the higher the timings must be. Though according to the "how low can you go" benchmark, some elite overclockers are getting sub 30ns latency with DDR4 on Intel 9th/10th gen CPUs. I suspect DDR5 will have some teething problems just like early release DDR4 did, but at the end of the day it's anyone's guess. This is a comp we did a while back.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 27, 2021)

So on this lazy Saturday, I've dedicated some time to fine tuning the 9600KF rig. This is where it stands on the memory front:

I know the base clock is high.. I will be witling that back down to acceptable levels.


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 27, 2021)

BIOS 1.2.0.1 for Aida64   coming soon!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 27, 2021)

NF4 chipset was good for latency. I saw in the high 20s running cas 2. That’s why that pesky X2 Black has been at the top of the list for years lol.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> NF4 chipset was good for latency. I saw in the high 20s running cas 2. That’s why that pesky X2 Black has been at the top of the list for years lol.



AMD really nailed the 6400+ Black Edition, 

and yes it is a very pesky little CPU which is why I had to go out and get one for myself!

This looks to be about as far as I can push it...


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 2, 2021)

Just for kicks I pulled out an 8GB kit of Teamgroup DDR4 RAM to test in this machine, It's rated at 3600 MHz, so my mission with this RAM is not all out bandwidth, it's latency... for a target of 35 ns or less...

Here is a baseline run at stock memory speeds and voltage.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice man! I couldn't get below 62.2 with my 3600, hoping my 5600X will come tomorrow, but probably Wednesday.. hoping to get below 60 with it 

This mine, all stock.. mostly.. some other timings are tuned a bit..


----------



## freeagent (Mar 3, 2021)

This thing rips.





Edit:

Wasnt stable..


----------



## freeagent (Mar 4, 2021)

Disgusting


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Nice man! I couldn't get below 62.2 with my 3600, hoping my 5600X will come tomorrow, but probably Wednesday.. hoping to get below 60 with it
> 
> This mine, all stock.. mostly.. some other timings are tuned a bit..
> 
> View attachment 190578



You will have to run your 3200 at 3600 and decent timings to hit sub 60 on zen 3.

when i'm at 3200 CL 14 speeds I hit about 61ns


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Disgusting
> 
> View attachment 190932



Holy BALLS! Vermeer at 2066IF 1:1? What kind of black magic did you conjure up this time


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 4, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Holy BALLS! Vermeer at 2066IF 1:1? What kind of black magic did you conjure up this time


It's called not being stable, but stable enough to run a 2 minute bench.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 4, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> It's called not being stable, but stable enough to run a 2 minute bench.


Also known as top fuel dragster level stability... but I'm not critical of that in any way whatsoever. I do the same thing 

You can never have enough MHz... wonder why that is? EDIT: not saying your ram is not stable at this speed, only commenting on the fact that you often have to push past reliability to get good numbers.



freeagent said:


> Disgusting
> 
> View attachment 190932


*Really good latency for Ryzen.* When AMD goes on par with Intel in terms of latency I will be the first to gobble up that processor, and they are getting closer with every release.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 4, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> It's called not being stable, but stable enough to run a 2 minute bench.



Wasn't my point. It's still a bit of a feat to pull off. Most chiplet CPUs you can't just overcome the IF wall by adding more VSOC and VDDG, you still get stuck at about the same freq.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 4, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Holy BALLS! Vermeer at 2066IF 1:1? What kind of black magic did you conjure up this time




I figured I would let it run some memtest while I made my boys some lunch before I dropped them off at school. I don't know if its stable as a table, but it seems pretty decent..



Seems crunchy


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 4, 2021)

Best so far on these Ballistix Elite Micron Rev. E


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2021)

This seems to be about the best I can get from this 16GB kit of Patriot Viper Steel 4133 C19
@
4500 C18 - if stable over the next few days It's probably going to be daily driven


----------



## jorj02 (Mar 5, 2021)

hey


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 5, 2021)

Gotta go fast. Been using this setup since late Dec.






Cache speed is what I like about Zen. Sure, your ram access latency is a little higher than intel, but the cache size and speed makes up for it in my opinion.

64MB of 11-1300GB/s L3 is no joke.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 5, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> It's called not being stable, but stable enough to run a 2 minute bench.


That's what this would be


.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm liking these Micron Rev E. This is bench stable, but fails 25 minutes into OCCT memory stability test. 4 sticks.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> NF4 chipset was good for latency. I saw in the high 20s running cas 2. That’s why that pesky X2 Black has been at the top of the list for years lol.



LOL I dethroned the 6400+ with.... you guessed it, another 6400+!! 

Here is something from the history books... This is going back a long way... when AIDA64 was known as EVEREST. I had a lot of fun with this chip and as you can see it's no slouch. Pretty much every enthusiast needs to have this chip on their resume if they want to be taken seriously. lol j/k only half serious. This is bone stock.





The old timers in the nursing home...


----------



## brandon7171 (Mar 10, 2021)

This AIDA was Done Yesterday





This Aida was done today, they bother good but slightly different






This is awesome im pretty impressed with it a BIG THANKS to @Zach_01


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 11, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> Ryzen 5 3600 overclocked to 4.5 GHz
> 
> View attachment 189671


What is the deal with Ryzen and low write speeds? I noticed in flipping through the last few pages, some of the Ryzen chips "dip" really low in the write speed test. And then some are fine... Is this just a random coincidence or does Ryzen really have difficulties "performing" here? I mean we are talking about a difference of 15GB/s or more, which is not insignificant.

BTW coaxed a bit more out of my Patriot Viper Steel 16GB DDR4 kit....


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 11, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> What is the deal with Ryzen and low write speeds? I noticed in flipping through the last few pages, some of the Ryzen chips "dip" really low in the write speed test. And then some are fine... Is this just a random coincidence or does Ryzen really have difficulties "performing" here? I mean we are talking about a difference of 15GB/s or more, which is not insignificant.
> 
> BTW coaxed a bit more out of my Patriot Viper Steel 16GB DDR4 kit....
> 
> View attachment 191966



It’s “normal”. Single chiplet Ryzens are maxing at 30GB/s and dual chiplets double that. It is a deliberate cut per chiplet to give the other (copy, read) the resources they need for max performance. AMD engineers made the call as today’s workloads doesn’t have too many write requests.

Im not saying you do, but you (or any other) shouldn’t comparing results from completely different CPU architectures.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 11, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> It’s “normal”. Single chiplet Ryzens are maxing at 30GB/s and dual chiplets double that. It is a deliberate cut per chiplet to give the other (copy, read) the resources they need for max performance. AMD engineers made the call as today’s workloads doesn’t have too many write requests.
> 
> Im not saying you do, but you (or any other) shouldn’t comparing results from completely different CPU architectures.


That 15GB/s deviation I'm referring too was based only on the Ryzen architecture, when you take into account read and copy speeds, the write speeds sometimes have a deficit of 15GB/s or more, not comparing to Intel or anything like that. 

Is it true that Ryzen uses an FX based memory controller? If true, why would they do this? Everyone knows how lackluster FX was.

And I'm not bringing these things up to bash AMD, just curious.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 11, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> That 15GB/s deviation I'm referring too was based only on the Ryzen architecture, when you take into account read and copy speeds, the write speeds sometimes have a deficit of 15GB/s or more, not comparing to Intel or anything like that.
> 
> Is it true that Ryzen uses an FX based memory controller? If true, why would they do this? Everyone knows how lackluster FX was.
> 
> And I'm not bringing these things up to bash AMD, just curious.


Understood
And I answered what is the deviation about. It’s 1 chiplet vs 2. And apparently this deviation doesn’t have any significant play in performance, as we saw on benchmarks, other than pure AIDA64 scores which often do not tell the truth about a CPU’s performance. In a lot of cases the single chiplet CPUs outperform the dual ones in singe or reduced threaded workloads, like gaming.
I know this is not a debate, I’m just stating facts here.

About the UMC (UnifiedMemoryController) I have no info. Didn’t made any inquiry about it either, because it doesn’t matter to me anyway if it’s an FX carry over or some version of it, or a completely new design.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 11, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> That 15GB/s deviation I'm referring too was based only on the Ryzen architecture, when you take into account read and copy speeds, the write speeds sometimes have a deficit of 15GB/s or more, not comparing to Intel or anything like that.
> 
> Is it true that Ryzen uses an FX based memory controller? If true, why would they do this? Everyone knows how lackluster FX was.
> 
> And I'm not bringing these things up to bash AMD, just curious.



Memory controller =! Infinity Fabric. Most of Ryzen's problems come from Infinity Fabric. Halved write bandwidth for 1CCD SKUs, relative lower read/write/copy on chiplet SKUs, inability to sustain 1:1 past 1800-2300MHz, high DRAM latency, etc. 

Aside from the obvious differences from DDR3 to DDR4, the UMC is most definitely not the the FX controller, because Ryzen 3000/5000 UMC by itself is competitive on achievable speeds with Comet Lake, and the Ryzen 4000 UMC is just about the best DDR4 controller on the market by far and it's unlikely Rocket Lake will change that. But unfortunately, Infinity Fabric is a thing.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 11, 2021)

The memory.. honestly its not a big deal. When I ran this thing for the first time with Zen 2 the ram was at 2133 cl21 with a bunch of 20s lol.. I ran it like that for half a day before I noticed and it honestly felt just fine lol. I thought I had set DOCP but I didn't.. I wish I could compare it to a modern Intel but I cant, but I can compare it to older Intel and this thing is fast af out of the box. Its ridiculous.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 11, 2021)

Here's one from a while ago, 4x4GB Quad-Channel FB-DIMM.


----------



## nguyen (Mar 14, 2021)

24/7 settings on my ancient Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 5 motherboard




Pushing for higher Mem clocks than 3600mhz seems pointless.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 15, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That's what this would be
> 
> 
> .View attachment 191048






I get similar latency at 3933 & CL15


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 15, 2021)

Is there a reason no one puts the vdimm voltage on there?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 15, 2021)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 192544
> 
> I get similar latency at 3933 & CL15


You are running an all core OC, I was not.


----------



## brandon7171 (Mar 15, 2021)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Is there a reason no one puts the vdimm voltage on there?
> View attachment 192556


My VDIMM IS N/A not sure how to enable it.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 15, 2021)

freeagent said:


> You are running an all core OC, I was not.


Im on PBO, 150MHz offset

Curve negative 24

112 76 111 on the limits 


PS. The pic is 1000% Memtest86 stable and several hours Aida 64 Memtest. VDIMM 1.45v


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 15, 2021)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Is there a reason no one puts the vdimm voltage on there?
> View attachment 192556



Zentimings can only show what the SuperIO shows. Most Asus boards do not have a end user-visible VDIMM value.

Not to mention it's generally useless unless it's actually accurate. On Gigabyte boards ZT just displays the same VDIMM as Ryzen Master, ie. reading the value you set in BIOS. On most Gigabyte boards the actual VDIMM reading in HWInfo suggests that it's overvolted 0.03-0.06V over what you set in BIOS, so it's not like ZenTimings VDIMM would be useful to know.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 15, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Zentimings can only show what the SuperIO shows. Most Asus boards do not have a end user-visible VDIMM value.
> 
> Not to mention it's generally useless unless it's actually accurate. On Gigabyte boards ZT just displays the same VDIMM as Ryzen Master, ie. reading the value you set in BIOS. On most Gigabyte boards the actual VDIMM reading in HWInfo suggests that it's overvolted 0.03-0.06V over what you set in BIOS, so it's not like ZenTimings VDIMM would be useful to know.


New to this socket. And the MSI boards seemed to do okay with the vdimm voltage. Thank you for helping me understand.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 15, 2021)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 192544
> 
> I get similar latency at 3933 & CL15


The whole point to that post was to show what running on the verge of instability was. It streams errors in memtest at that speed 

Ok, I screwed up on my settings, this like the second time I tried to run C15. But I tried to match your latency..


----------



## Det0x (Mar 15, 2021)

Like i wrote in a other thread some days ago, i have changed back to Agesa 1.1.8.0 because both boost clocks and latencies are better on older bios without training wheels.

After spending a few days finetuning i have now found my new *24/7 memory settings* (can link better results suicide-run settings) which iam pretty happy with, considering i'm running 4x8GB sticks and my 5950x wont run WHEA-free above 1900/3800 

*No WHEA-errors on any of the runs* (compared to others linking without proof/unstable settings) 

Included some numbers for MLC for those interested.
(Also have to say its much easier to get low latency with single CCD CPUs like 5600x or 5800x)




Both CCD's enabled (5900x/5950x)



Stability testing in my bloaty windows install (lost 0.2ns compared to safemode)
Could have run 50 cycles or more with 1usmus cfg as these settings are 24/7 safe settings and dont fail.



Think this is also the fastest Zen3 L3 latency i have seen, all thanks to the much better singlecore boosting in agesa 1.1.8.0


----------



## CandymanGR (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## FilipM (Mar 16, 2021)

freeagent said:


> The whole point to that post was to show what running on the verge of instability was. It streams errors in memtest at that speed
> 
> Ok, I screwed up on my settings, this like the second time I tried to run C15. But I tried to match your latency..
> 
> View attachment 192571


Now I need to re run mine 

Some background stuff in Windows is eating my latency and I never found what it is. Might need a clean install

CL15 worked great for me so far. Soon I plan on upgrading to 4x8 of the same set.. I know its more difficult than 2x16 but hey, challenge accepted


----------



## dgtech19 (Mar 16, 2021)

Something wrong with L3 cache 29..9ns ??? anybody know why.
my spec in Zentimings.

thanks.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 16, 2021)

FilipM said:


> Now I need to re run mine
> 
> Some background stuff in Windows is eating my latency and I never found what it is. Might need a clean install
> 
> CL15 worked great for me so far. Soon I plan on upgrading to 4x8 of the same set.. I know its more difficult than 2x16 but hey, challenge accepted


4x8 on my 3600XT is really easy. I can run 1900/1900 with no problems at all, really easy to do. But 4x8 on this CPU is pretty tough. I am not sure why. I would blame the IMC, but I can bench on it a 2100/2100 so idk.. This one here I can do 1833/1833 with four sticks. Sometimes I can get it up to 1900/1900 but it was only a couple of times and it wasn't even remotely stable. Not sure if it hardware or software, leaning towards software..


----------



## FilipM (Mar 16, 2021)

4x8 migjt require different CAD BUS and RTT Values.

24 24 24 24 maybe wont cut it, you would probably need something like mine. Im not sure what to run for RTT Values as I never had 4x8. 


EDIT: Safe Mode Run with an AllCore at 4850MHz


----------



## loolou78 (Mar 20, 2021)

Can someone tell me if these results are bad or normal ? I am not searching for the biggest overclock, just something that is good enough for a 5600x. Thanks.


----------



## Annihilation (Mar 24, 2021)

So far a good result for dual rank e-die


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2021)

^^

That is why I want to buy an Intel to play with, just to see that number in my latency box


----------



## ADB1979 (Mar 24, 2021)

dgtech19 said:


> Something wrong with L3 cache 29..9ns ??? anybody know why.
> my spec in Zentimings.
> 
> thanks.View attachment 192651


Hell yeah there is something wrong... Horrible L3 latency and lame L3 bandwidth.

Try again at default settings, could be an overclock problem.


----------



## calebwpb (Mar 25, 2021)

I7-4960X al 2021 no bad


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

So close to sub 50...


----------



## freeagent (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice man, how do you get it to run so long? When I try its only a few minutes..

That's some solid tweaking right there, nice.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

3933CL15 1T was doing my head, passed 24 runs only to spit itself on Cycle 25. Moved to 2T and never looked back really, the performance penalty of 1T vs 2T is really minimal.

RTT 0 0 5 and 24 20 20 20 as in the pics is stable. RTT 7 0 6 and 60 20 20 20 is also stable, 25 cycles.


I am using 1.49VDimm. I can most likely get to 4133 and sub 50ns, but not willing to assault my system with more volts than this 


PS. Ryzen Dram Calc Benchmark (Unrelated to this thread  )


PPS. I included TM5 that I use. When you start it, you can go Load Config and Exit. The correct config is included (cant remember which one it was.) Try it out, it should say 1usmus in the log window


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 27, 2021)

Impressive numbers FilipM. What is your cpu-voltage at 4850MHz? I can do 4700 at slightly over 1.2V, but my cooler struggles a bit.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

I usually run various PBO settings as that in combination with Curve Optimiser works really good. 

For the sake of the benchmark, that was 4850 allcore at 1.35 ish


----------



## oobymach (Mar 27, 2021)

Filip you're pwning this competition.

My results with 32gb hynix chips.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 27, 2021)

At 55ns here with 4.7GHz on my 5600X, but struggle with bad bin B-die.



oobymach said:


> Filip you're pwning this competition.
> 
> My results with 32gb hynix chips.
> 
> View attachment 194104


You should be able to do 20 or 16 tFAW and sub 500 tRFC, tRDWR might do 10 or a bit less and scl should do 3 or 4. That will improve latency a lot


----------



## freeagent (Mar 27, 2021)

That last .5ns is always the hardest


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

TRC 75? There is your half nanosecond 

That stable btw?


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That last .5ns is always the hardest
> 
> View attachment 194105


Reduce tRC to 40-50 and I bet that gives you that 0.5ns  edit: FilipM was a bit quicker than me


----------



## freeagent (Mar 27, 2021)

FilipM said:


> TRC 75? There is your half nanosecond
> 
> That stable btw?


I know she looks a little sloppy.. but she's stable like that, I could daily it. If I switch to 14-14-14 and keep the CPU speed I could do pi32m benchmate edition in under 6 minutes with those settings


----------



## oobymach (Mar 27, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> At 55ns here with 4.7GHz on my 5600X, but struggle with bad bin B-die.
> 
> 
> You should be able to do 20 or 16 tFAW and sub 500 tRFC, tRDWR might do 10 or a bit less and scl should do 3 or 4. That will improve latency a lot


Good advice, 16 tfaw and scl to 4, just rebooted and it took. Anything under 650 trfc won't post, limitations of hynix ram. Lowered it a bit more to 670 though.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

tRC will be better at 57, not 56 

*tRC - Row Cycle Time:*
_The minimum time interval between successive ACTIVE commands to the same bank is defined by tRC.
tRC = tRAS + tRP_

tRRDL can probably be ran at 6


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 27, 2021)

This is how far I get with my garbage B-die. I can run them at 1.5V and lower tCL to 15, tRCDRD to 16 and tRFC to 240, but get lots of errors since they overheat due to GPU sending hot air right at them. I know my tRAS and tRC are weirdly low, but they are stable and system got a tiny bit faster vs following the formulas.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

tRFC Scales with Voltage, hates Heat. Your tRFC is already very tight as it is, maybe try relaxing it a bit so you can try running tRCDRD at 16.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 27, 2021)

FilipM said:


> tRFC Scales with Voltage, hates Heat. Your tRFC is already very tight as it is, maybe try relaxing it a bit so you can try running tRCDRD at 16.


I tried but tRCDRD wont go below 17 even with tRFC at 290, and tRFC matters more in gaming so if I must go 300+ to lower tRCDRD I prefer tight tRFC  Running without GDM on is also hopeless. Prefered my good binned micron rev Es, they were slower, but I could run cl15, tRP 11, gdm off, 1t at 1.44V 3733. 20 tRCDRD, 56 tRC and tRFC 525 on the other hand...


----------



## freeagent (Mar 27, 2021)

Now were talking..


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

Nicely done  

Those sticks are really high bin. Run TM5 on it, if its stable, god damn


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Now were talking..
> 
> View attachment 194135


Impressive! Good job! Question: Why do you run vddg ccd and vddp at that high voltage? You would probably be fine with 900-950 ccd vddg and 850 vddp. This lowers cpu consumption a bit and can improve temps slightly. Sometimes this can improve stability aswell


----------



## FilipM (Mar 27, 2021)

I run 

VDDP 900
VDDG CCD 940
VDDG IOD 1060


----------



## freeagent (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks guys! No not stable.. things are a little too tight, but its benchable! 900 is a bit too low for occt, 950 is ok most of the time I think.. might have had a hiccup, I gave it a little more "just in case" 1 more tick and the indicator go's from white to yellow  

The reality is I am still learning my system, and I don't know all the ins and outs as intrinsically as some others, but I am getting there slowly but surely. There is a lot of shit to know and remember  Very different from Z77.. The transition from ddr3 to ddr4 has been smoother than expected. And when I was on Intel I did not even remotely delve as deep as I do here, its crazy shit man.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 28, 2021)

The CPUs come almost maxed out nowadays, the RAM is the voodoo magic now


----------



## oobymach (Mar 28, 2021)

Here's where I'm at now tested for stability with p95 for a few mins and a quick run of testmem5. I got bsod and a couple other issues when trying with 670trfc and 4 scl. Also running @ 1.35v
The kit I bought is G.Skill F4-4000C18D-32GVK


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Now were talking..
> 
> View attachment 194135



You win lol. I got nothing. I knew you guys don't play fair by benching in safemode   but right now I can't quite get back into my right on the dot 50.0ns profile to see it break 50 in safemode. Hardware probably got sick of my shit lmao I havent reflashed BIOS in a long while so this one is definitely feeling used and abused after all the VTTDDR bullshit

It looks like you've both got at least about 1-2ns advantage on me Zen2 to Zen3 alone. Can't compete. Maybe if I get my hands on a Cezanne APU, but I'd still get nowhere without A2 B-die and I just don't know about the extra CPU and RAM expenditure on this dead platform.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 28, 2021)

The reason I am benching in Safe mode is that my Windows is a bit bloated and gives inconsistent results without killing services. Like Aura Sync takes 1ns.

Safe mode gives much more consistent results so you can see the little improvements that you make here and there. 

I ran Samsung C die at 3733 both on a 3600x and a 5600x. Zen 3 was roughly 6ns faster at those settings which i did a copy-paste of when i installed the new CPU.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> You win lol. I got nothing. I knew you guys don't play fair by benching in safemode   but right now I can't quite get back into my right on the dot 50.0ns profile to see it break 50 in safemode. Hardware probably got sick of my shit lmao I havent reflashed BIOS in a long while so this one is definitely feeling used and abused after all the VTTDDR bullshit
> 
> It looks like you've both got at least about 1-2ns advantage on me Zen2 to Zen3 alone. Can't compete. Maybe if I get my hands on a Cezanne APU, but I'd still get nowhere without A2 B-die and I just don't know about the extra CPU and RAM expenditure on this dead platform.


I didn't even know you could do that stuff in safe mode lol.. Not until the last page where Filip spilled the beans.. and I was like heeyy.. what the heck..

I'm sorry man! I was just playing.. if it helps its not stable!


----------



## FilipM (Mar 28, 2021)

Sorrryyyy... Well not really, it got things going


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 28, 2021)

Seems frequency affects latency the most. I got 54.8ns with 4.8GHz and both 3800cl16-17 1t gdm on tRFC 260 @ 1.45V and 3800cl15-16 gdm off 2t tRFC 245 @ 1.5V. The last setting is gamestable but, spits errors after a few mins in karhu due to overheat.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 28, 2021)

I had this stable at 3800 - 25 Cycles TM5

Only ran once, 1.5 Vdimn


----------



## freeagent (Mar 28, 2021)

Well.. I figured out how to get TM5 to run more than a few minutes.. turns out my 2000 14-15-15 wasn't stable even with 1.55. Ahh well.

Edit:

It was but had interconnect errors.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 28, 2021)

Copy mine, give it a shot 

Edit. You edit after me


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 28, 2021)

What to do when your 5600X is gold and your B-die is crap 



FilipM said:


> I had this stable at 3800 - 25 Cycles TM5
> 
> Only ran once, 1.5 Vdimn
> 
> View attachment 194204


You have a very good bin. Mine is 4400cl19 and only timings it shines at are tRC and tRFC while primaries suck big time, haha.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 28, 2021)

If its really golden

PBO 200MHz offset
-30 negative curve
+20mV offset

Set appropriate limits 

EDC ~110
TDC ~75
PPT ~110

Enjoy 4.85 with peak voltage around 1.35V, in nearly every scenario, except R20 where depending on cooling, it will sit at 4.7 to 4.75 at 1.25V

But that's for another thread/topic 

Disclaimer: May need tweaking


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 28, 2021)

FilipM said:


> If its really golden
> 
> PBO 200MHz offset
> -30 negative curve
> ...


It does all core 4.8 1.34 cb20 stable, but get to hot for cooler, 1.32V is non avx stable. 4.7@1.23V is cb20 stable. I know there are even better samples out there, but I'm satisfied. Gigabyte removed the 1.2.0.1 bios before I had the chance to download it so I'm stuck at 1.1.0.0 without curve optimizer for now :/


----------



## freeagent (Mar 28, 2021)

My FIT is around 1.25v, that's as high as I will go for hardcore avx stuff and is good for 4600. After that I use 1.3875 to bench @ 4800 and is good for 3D and some crunching. I haven't messed with curves or anything like that. Though I should.. it looks interesting. Maybe later.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> My FIT is around 1.25v, that's as high as I will go for hardcore avx stuff and is good for 4600. After that I use 1.3875 to bench @ 4800 and is good for 3D and some crunching. I haven't messed with curves or anything like that. Though I should.. it looks interesting. Maybe later.


Seems the binningprosess is quite loose at AMD. I read about 5600X struggling with 4.6@1.35V and some who run 4.6@1.1V. The first should have been a 5600 vanilla, while the latter is sort og XT-territory.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 28, 2021)

One thing I found over the years is that chips that react with voltage, and scale well run hotter than the chips that seem to suck up juice..


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> One thing I found over the years is that chips that react with voltage, and scale well run hotter than the chips that seem to suck up juice..


Yeah, you are probably right. My 3600 was a terrible bin which maxed out at 4.1@1.24V, and was unable to run 4.2 stock. Allcore it ran 3.9 stock using 90W, while in most reviews 4.2@stock was no problem. But it was really cool at same consumption as my good binned 5600X.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> You win lol. I got nothing. I knew you guys don't play fair by benching in safemode   <SNIP>



I also was not aware one could run the benchmark in Safemode, so, of course, I had to try it.






But, not a lot of difference.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes, betabios with 1.2.0.1 out. 3866/1933 stable, 53.8ns aida. Testing 3933/1966 now.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 29, 2021)

FilipM said:


> I run
> 
> VDDP 900
> VDDG CCD 940
> VDDG IOD 1060


Wasn't there a rule or something where you should run VDDG IOD +-.05v of VDDP or something?

Or was the something to do with VTTDDR?


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Wasn't there a rule or something where you should run VDDG IOD +-.05v of VDDP or something?
> 
> Or was the something to do with VTTDDR?



No, it applies to VDDP and both VDDGs, but only in relation to VSOC. iirc the minor voltages are split off of VSOC, so taking into account droop and whatnot they cannot exceed a certain value in relation to VSOC. -0.04V to 0.05V depending on who you ask, but it depends on VSOC LLC on your system. Otherwise there's a risk that the board will ignore what you enter and do whatever the F it wants, because there's simply no way the board will allow you to get more on a CLDO voltage than is physically possible out of VSOC.

VTTDDR is different, don't mess with it unless you're benching some seriously high freq or VDIMM


----------



## freeagent (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you sir, and duly noted :salute:


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 29, 2021)

4000\2000 stable, aida ran in safemode with 4.8GHz. Terrible binning on my B-die 



freeagent said:


> Thank you sir, and duly noted :salute:
> 
> View attachment 194250


Wow, that IO-die voltage. I need 1.07V for 2000 IF. You won the IO-die lottery! You should try 16 tFAW, tRDWR is also a bit loose, tRFC should do 280-290, but tCWL is very good and scl's are good.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Thank you sir, and duly noted :salute:
> 
> View attachment 194250


Split IOD and CCD voltages, CCD likes to be low but IOD likes to be higher. VDDG CCD doesnt scale well with voltage


Some people running vSoc over 1.2V, although if that imposes Degradation issues is unknown.

PS. Test performance above 2000FCLK, it may be stable but performance can degrade - a known high FCLK bug. If that js the case, well, you gonna have to settle for less for the time being


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

getting whea errors at 2000mhz, backed it down to 1800mhz and dropped the timings to 16-18-18-18. will test from there.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> View attachment 194420
> 
> getting whea errors at 2000mhz, backed it down to 1800mhz and dropped the timings to 16-18-18-18. will test from there.


Try again, but refuce vddg ccd to 940mv and vddp to 900mv. They are way to high. Try 40-20-24-24 instead of all 24.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

gave those settings a try and was still getting errors in event viewer. ill mess around some more.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> gave those settings a try and was still getting errors in event viewer. ill mess around some more.


Tried 1900? Whea then aswell?


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

these are the current settings im running now. ill work on dropping voltage once i find my max stable. no errors so far tho.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> these are the current settings im running now. ill work on dropping voltage once i find my max stable. no errors so far tho.
> 
> View attachment 194482


Okay. I urge you to try 940 ccd and 900 vddp as these often scale negatively above 940 and vddp trieves best at 860 to 900 on most system. You probably gain stability and reduce temp/consumption by lowering these 2. Soc and vddg iod are the ones that affect stability of infinity fabric. Vddg ccd is rekated to the cpu ccds and can affect cpu overclock while vddp is related to the imc which is very strong on zen 3.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Okay. I urge you to try 940 ccd and 900 vddp as these often scale negatively above 940 and vddp trieves best at 860 to 900 on most system. You probably gain stability and reduce temp/consumption by lowering these 2. Soc and vddg iod are the ones that affect stability of infinity fabric. Vddg ccd is rekated to the cpu ccds and can affect cpu overclock while vddp is related to the imc which is very strong on zen 3.



i may go ahead and start dropping voltage here sense im happy with the results. already getting a 5000 series proc to run on a b350 board is a good achievement in itself.


edit: dropped the volts down. windows booted and i have no errors as of yet. memtest is running in the back.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> i may go ahead and start dropping voltage here sense im happy with the results. already getting a 5000 series proc to run on a b350 board is a good achievement in itself.


Ah, thought you were on a 400 or 500-MB. Good job getting it to work! Voltages may be slightly different on 300-series, but vddg ccd and vddp mostly affects cpu itself and ram, not MB


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

cant seem to get my VSOC voltage down. just stays at 1.1875v. im trying to set it to 1.165. this is the same as SOC voltage?

edit: its probably a bios bug. ill just leave it sense the consensus is 1.2v is safe for daily but should not be pushed further. sense im below that ill just run with it.

edit 2: think i found my frequency limit for now. anything over pushes errors. time to work on sub timings then and more aida resaults.


----------



## xPalis (Mar 30, 2021)

Crucial Ballistix 32GB (16x2) 3200 CL16


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

messed around with my pbo setting. +200mhz and cinebench stable. some aida results.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

Tried a different approach and got further  The 21tras trick made low tRCDRD impossible somehow. This worked slightly better than last atempt.



Final_Fighter said:


> messed around with my pbo setting. +200mhz and cinebench stable. some aida results.
> 
> View attachment 194495


You should reduce you tRFC, that will really speed things up. 250-300 should be doable depending on binning.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 30, 2021)

Try this 

From this, I altered tWTRL to 8 and tWR to 10. Next im gonna try tRRDL at 4.

1.46 VDIMM.

2T is better than 1T + GDM


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 194563
> 
> Try this
> 
> ...


Remember I have a shitty bin  Currently running 1.48V to avoid errors. But I can try.

Edit: Not a chance, booted, but unstable. Errors kept piling up even at 1.48V.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 30, 2021)

FilipM said:


> 2T is better than 1T + GDM


I haven't really experimented with GDM.. I am kind of surprised tbh.. its running pretty good. Hm.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 30, 2021)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 194563
> 
> Try this
> 
> ...



GDM is still faster, that's the point. If it's stability or odd CL you're after, well then yes 2T is better.

How come you're using the 1usmus not anta config for TM5?


----------



## FilipM (Mar 30, 2021)

Except GDM is 2.5T and not 1.5T like everyone says  Run them back to back on exactly the same config, you'll see what I mean





I've used 1usmus config, found it more reliable (consistent is the right word). Need to run them back to back.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

FilipM said:


> Except GDM is 2.5T and not 1.5T like everyone says  Run them back to back on exactly the same config, you'll see what I mean
> 
> View attachment 194574
> 
> I've used 1usmus config, found it more reliable (consistent is the right word). Need to run them back to back.


Whar are the advantages of gdm vs 2t except for speed? 2t already has advantage with some oddnumbered timings. Is there none to gdm?


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 30, 2021)

FilipM said:


> Except GDM is 2.5T and not 1.5T like everyone says  Run them back to back on exactly the same config, you'll see what I mean
> 
> View attachment 194574
> 
> I've used 1usmus config, found it more reliable (consistent is the right word). Need to run them back to back.



Still 1.5T on 4650G:
 

You are onto something though, because I can corroborate those results on my 5900X. Looks like AMD made some sneaky under the hood "fixes" to Vermeer.

Fortunately, it looks like just another reason why AIDA is a crappy benchmark - membench GDM is still noticeably faster:



About the same margin between 1T and GDM (~3sec), as between GDM and 2T (~3sec).

Knowing the level of consistency displayed in both applications, I think I would trust membench long before I trust AIDA lol. Funnily enough, GDM and 2T perform identically in membench on the 4650G but GDM is faster in AIDA, then 2T outperforms GDM on the 5900X but 2T is slower in membench.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 30, 2021)

lowered trfc timings and turned gdm off. set to 1t and running memtest now.






Edit. aida run for you.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 30, 2021)

I am just using my DOCP profile for this speed, as usual, only difference it is @ 15-15-15-35 2T GDM off. I couldn't run @ 1T with GDM off, but I didn't mess with it too much..

I did run OCCT for a half hour the large data set with extreme setting. I played a little at 1900 15-15-15 on my XT a little bit and it seemed ok. I did more testing on it back then.





I'm pretty sure there is still room for improvement under the hood timings wise, but you guys got me interested for sure.

 I didn't test it, just playing around..


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 31, 2021)

getting that latency down. adjusted tfaw down to 16 amd a few others.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 31, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Still 1.5T on 4650G:
> View attachment 194587 View attachment 194589
> 
> You are onto something though, because I can corroborate those results on my 5900X. Looks like AMD made some sneaky under the hood "fixes" to Vermeer.
> ...



Interesting... 

If you can run something like Sisoft sandra or geekbench 3 back to back, that would be awesome


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 31, 2021)

FilipM said:


> Interesting...
> 
> If you can run something like Sisoft sandra or geekbench 3 back to back, that would be awesome



Memory score for GDM is marginally faster in GB3 but it doesn't mean much because GB3 likes raw freq and dual rank much more than anything else:

Just another tick in the "AIDA will be AIDA" column for me.

Honestly even more arbitrary than GB3. At least GB3 is more demanding and can function as a very quick and basic memtest for OCing. I mean, just look at the L3 cache "bug" for Ryzen 5000. I'm still surprised AMD even stooped so low as to release an AGESA version to "fix" AIDA's own deficiencies . Then there's also the fact that anyone can just as easily _CPU _overclock their way to better _memory _scores in AIDA which is just 




Right, forgot to ask, what's up with the high VSOC on your comp?


----------



## FilipM (Mar 31, 2021)

1.14V is absolutely fine for FCLK 2000

I have passed TM5 at 1.125V too, however i havent tested the effects on performance. High FCLK speeds and low voltages may seem stable, yet performance drops off. I have followed this so far and never had issues


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 31, 2021)

FilipM said:


> 1.14V is absolutely fine for FCLK 2000
> 
> I have passed TM5 at 1.125V too, however i havent tested the effects on performance. High FCLK speeds and low voltages may seem stable, yet performance drops off. I have followed this so far and never had issues
> 
> View attachment 194682



Ah, I was looking at the screenshot about GDM, didn't realize those weren't from your PC. Some freaky 1.24V SOC going on in those pics lol

1.16V is about where I run Renoir for 2000 as well


----------



## FilipM (Mar 31, 2021)

Yea, they aren't my pics. But hence me saying a few posts back about high voltage on vsoc...if that is good or bad, we dont know yet. Amd doesn't provide technical data sheets like Intel, which is a shame


----------



## freeagent (Apr 1, 2021)

I was playing a little more.. I finally got four sticks @ 1900. All it took was 2T and GDM disabled. Its not as high performance per se, but its still there.. just gotta dig a little it seems..

I haven't been able to crack 1933 yet


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 1, 2021)

No change in my normal settings but latest BIOS shaved a few ns of my previous 65ns


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I was playing a little more.. I finally got four sticks @ 1900. All it took was 2T and GDM disabled. Its not as high performance per se, but its still there.. just gotta dig a little it seems..
> 
> I haven't been able to crack 1933 yet
> 
> View attachment 194802


Nice  Again: Fix that tFAW. It should be 4x trrds. 23 makes no sense. Either try 5 trrds, 20 tfaw or change it to 16. 23 is a useless value


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I was playing a little more.. I finally got four sticks @ 1900. All it took was 2T and GDM disabled. Its not as high performance per se, but its still there.. just gotta dig a little it seems..
> 
> I haven't been able to crack 1933 yet
> 
> View attachment 194802



I am waiting on a 2nd kit of the Vipers myself, for 4x8

How difficult do you find it? Any big changes vs 2 sticks?

PS. TCWL at 14 will be much better


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 1, 2021)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 194563
> 
> Try this
> 
> ...


It worked fine at 3800\1900@1.44V  Going above 1.45V is a problem for me due to heat and insufficient cooling. Still the 4000cl16@1.44V I run now is superior with 2ns lower and 3 sec faster in dram test. 4fps more on CPU-game at SOTTR aswell. I`m not thrilled about 1.17 soc and 1.1 iod vddg though. 3800\1900 runs stable at 1.06 soc and 1.0 iod vddg.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 1, 2021)

Ok I will try those values out, but using some of those values recommended might cause a crash,  could be too tight.. but this is a different bios from the last time I tried.. we’ll see. I have a bit of a theory but I don’t want to say anything yet.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Ok I will try those values out, but using some of those values recommended might cause a crash,  could be too tight.. but this is a different bios from the last time I tried.. we’ll see. I have a bit of a theory but I don’t want to say anything yet.


Point is the tFAW-value you use now makes no sense, it might even cause instability as tFAW should be an even value that can be divided by 4 and is always 4x trrds. 4 and 16, 5 and 20, or 6 and 24 work great, but 4 and 23 makes no sense. Try 5 and 20 first, also raise trrdl to 7 or 8. If that works try 4 and 16 + 6 trrdl. 

In my experience trrds and tFAW is barely voltage/frequency sensitive, but can improve performance significantly if tightened. It is also stable at both high and low voltage. CL, tRCD, tRP, tRC and tRFC are highly dependent on voltage and must be higher when frequency rises, some of them can scale positive or negative with voltage depending on ram-die. Other performance-significant timings like tRTP, tWR, scl's etc can be about the same at 3000 or 4000MHz.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 1, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Point is the tFAW-value you use now makes no sense, it might even cause instability as tFAW should be an even value that can be divided by 4 and is always 4x trrds. 4 and 16, 5 and 20, or 6 and 24 work great, but 4 and 23 makes no sense. Try 5 and 20 first, also raise trrdl to 7 or 8. If that works try 4 and 16 + 6 trrdl.
> 
> In my experience trrds and tFAW is barely voltage/frequency sensitive, but can improve performance significantly if tightened. It is also stable at both high and low voltage. CL, tRCD, tRP, tRC and tRFC are highly dependent on voltage and must be higher when frequency rises, some of them can scale positive or negative with voltage depending on ram-die. Other performance-significant timings like tRTP, tWR, scl's etc can be about the same at 3000 or 4000MHz.


Makes no sense to you.. this is factory settings for 2133 ram. If I get creative in sub timings this board throws fits like crazy. Its a little to "optimized" for gaming. Same with the interconnect voltage, I am undervolting it compared to what the board wants to give, and I was being told it was too high. I'm going to finish waking up and I will dive back in and see what we can see..

I let it run last night, it was ok..

Edit:

Also going down on some of those values brings me slower times in spi32m.. because I did try more than once  

Coffee is kicking in now.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 1, 2021)

It's not what I think, it's how it works. Up to you if you wanna try, but as I said, it is generally free performance that often don't require more voltage at all. Jedec/Xmp-settings can be all over the place and also the auto-setting on MBs can make some weird settings that is not optimal.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 1, 2021)

I think for now I am going to give up on 4 sticks. I went to go into the bios shortly after my last post and it cycled on/off once. So I am back to two sticks for now. Thanks for the coaching guys, I really appreciate it. Your efforts are paying off, slowly but surely  I have a pic of your post on my phone for when I dive back in. My kids are going to be up right away, spring break is almost over.. And she is at work today so probably wont be able to do much until this afternoon. I can distract them with food for some testing time


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 1, 2021)

The 4000cl16-16-15-32@1.44V gets rare no 6 errors in TM5. According to guide this is imc due to too high voltage. Well infinity fab is unstable unless I use 1.16V soc in bios (actual 1.144-1.15) and 1.1v iod vddg (actual 1.098) so I guess there is no way around that error 



freeagent said:


> I think for now I am going to give up on 4 sticks. I went to go into the bios shortly after my last post and it cycled on/off once. So I am back to two sticks for now. Thanks for the coaching guys, I really appreciate it. Your efforts are paying off, slowly but surely  I have a pic of your post on my phone for when I dive back in. My kids are going to be up right away, spring break is almost over.. And she is at work today so probably wont be able to do much until this afternoon. I can distract them with food for some testing time


That 11 cwl timing might be a problem for stability. Many MBs prefer even numbers and it's derived from tCL so keeping it the same or 2 lower is often best  Do you know if you have T-top or Daisy chain?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 3, 2021)

Killed a load of services, got the same in Windows. God damn, Armory Crate is like 1ns on its own 

1.5 VDimm this time round, calling it a day here for 24/7


PS. Tweaked secondary timings further


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2021)

I think sub 50ns is impossible for me due to my shitty binned ram and insufficient cooling for ram, but I`m satisfied with this  With better cooling I might be able to run 1.5V and get sub 50ns. For now stuck at 1.44V. For fun I compared running 4.4GHz vs 4.8 and got exactly 2ns more and 1000mb less on read and copy, 500mb less on write. Safemode gives me 0.5ns lower.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 4, 2021)

80mm molex fan at 7V...silent assasin


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2021)

FilipM said:


> 80mm molex fan at 7V...silent assasin


Biggest problem is gpu blowing 65C hot air straight at ram. But getting a different 3060ti now at a okay price is impossible :/


----------



## FilipM (Apr 4, 2021)

I never had issues with blower cards, yes they run slightly louder but nothing unbearable. Dont know why they changed that design

Asus and Gigabyte make a 3090 Turbo model, which has a blower style cooler on it, and they run surprisingly cool. There is a review on the internets, guy stacked 4 cards and tested every combo from 1 to 4 cards - 1 card installed, didnt go over 67C on stock fan profile. 

Plus they make for good tables


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't have blowercard, but second fan vents air through back right at ram. 


			https://websetnet.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/fe6b38e7-59e2-49de-b564-642b82de6f43.png


----------



## freeagent (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice guys. So when you run TM5 do you have HWinfo open too? I can run my IF at 2066 and my mem is good. TM5 runs perfectly fine, shows no errors, but HWinfo does.. right at the bottom. For me its the IF and not the mems that are bad over 2k IF


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2021)

I tried 4066/2033 with same ram timings and a bit more voltage, but got perf regression for some reason. Seems I can run soc at 1.12V and vddg iod at 1.04V without perf penalty at 4000/2000. If I try soc at 1.1 or below my CB20 loses 1% pr 0.01V, but everything is stable. Will try to lower vddg voltage more to lower temps and check if stable.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Nice guys. So when you run TM5 do you have HWinfo open too? I can run my IF at 2066 and my mem is good. TM5 runs perfectly fine, shows no errors, but HWinfo does.. right at the bottom. For me its the IF and not the mems that are bad over 2k IF



I do check for WHEA both in HWInfo at the bottom and through event viewer. In my run, didnt get any. 

A failure in TM5 can be infinity fabric instability too, so generally if it is stable in TM5 its allright. 

You can run Prime Large FFT/OCCT for infinity fabric instability.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh yeah I have 2k nailed down in occt, but having a hard time gaining stability any further than that.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 4, 2021)

Increase VSOC as a starting point. Ive found that 40 50 and 65mV offsets work on mine:

EG.  VDDP = 900 ; CCD = 940 (1x40mV up from VDDP); IOD = 1060 (3x40mV up from IOD); VSOC = 1140mV (2x40mV up from IOD)

or 50mV (900-950-1050-1150) might work


Play around


----------



## freeagent (Apr 4, 2021)

Excellent thank you. Just in the backyard watching my boys play badminton, getting ready to fire up the bbq so I will be sure to try for more after dinner 

I’m hoping she can do it. This bios kind of gets flaky past 2066. After that the sounds gets unstable, but was okish a few revs ago up to 2133 so it has to be a software thing.. or maybe it’s not. I’m running just two sticks right now to lighten the load.. sorta.. still a bit tight have to use some extra volts all around..  that’s easy enough to change.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2021)

1140 soc and 1060 iod works fine on 4066\2033 at my setup, but I get lower performance vs 4000\2000, increasing voltage further helps, but it gets a bit too high. 4133\2066 I have not been able to boot even at higher voltage than this. Currently running 1120 soc, 1040 iod, 840 ccd and 840 vddp at 4000\2000 without errors or instability. Running soc at 1100 or lower also works fine, as does iod at 1020 or lower, BUT performance is lower. For instance I lost 100 points in CB20 and got 3ns higher latency with soc at 1080 and iod at 1000. Instead of becoming unstable like on Ryzen 3k you get performance degredation at low voltage.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks buddy!

I was up there voltage wise, but I will try those as starting points and see what happens


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 5, 2021)

Get on my level.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 5, 2021)

How...


----------



## Tantawi (Apr 9, 2021)

dgtech19 said:


> Something wrong with L3 cache 29..9ns ??? anybody know why.
> my spec in Zentimings.
> 
> thanks.View attachment 192651



Are you running Windows Insider? it is an issue recently discovered, please report to Microsoft! @dgtech19


----------



## freeagent (Apr 10, 2021)

This new bios is pretty decent 





Edit:

Not sure why it reads my ram like that, they are set up like in my avatar


----------



## FilipM (Apr 11, 2021)

Agesa 1.2.0.1 or newer?

Dimm Slot A2 and B2 are Dimm 1 and Dimm 2. A1 and B1 are Dimm 3 and Dimm 4

I wouldnt trust Aida if it reads it wrong


----------



## freeagent (Apr 11, 2021)

FilipM said:


> Agesa 1.2.0.1 or newer?
> 
> Dimm Slot A2 and B2 are Dimm 1 and Dimm 2. A1 and B1 are Dimm 3 and Dimm 4
> 
> I wouldnt trust Aida if it reads it wrong


ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING BIOS 2201
"- Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.2
- Fix USB connectivity issue

Its still a beta but she rocks pretty good.. I knew it was just a software thing I was dealing with.. I haven't tried with 2 sticks yet.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 11, 2021)

My second set of the Vipers will arrive this following week, hoping for 4000Mhz with 4 sticks...if not, I will have to settle for 3800 or something


----------



## freeagent (Apr 11, 2021)

Actually.. I'm not sure if it is the bios, or the fact I was trying to run 1T with GDM on, I still have GDM on but set 2T in bios, yet shows 1T in windows.. Its a little weird to me.. seems a bit backwards..


----------



## FilipM (Apr 11, 2021)

I think GDM over-rides the command rate setting, thats why you are seeing 1T instead of the Bios set 2T


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Actually.. I'm not sure if it is the bios, or the fact I was trying to run 1T with GDM on, I still have GDM on but set 2T in bios, yet shows 1T in windows.. Its a little weird to me.. seems a bit backwards..



GDM is its own setting. As long as it's on, you can set whatever CR you like and it shouldn't make a lick of difference.

Damn I like that mixed aesthetic. Looks almost like two really fat DIMMs that are black and white on one side and blinged out on the other


----------



## freeagent (Apr 11, 2021)

I know man! Like I said when I saw them for the very first time, I felt kinda silly for buying them, and they make me feel silly even still lol but they are a heck of a lot of fun to play with, and my kids love em 

I know it shouldn't make a difference.. I have 2T set in bios right now, but everything in windows is showing 1T. This thing is just doing its own thing right now, and it doesn't seem to appreciate when you get creative with the timings either.. I suppose they want you to buy their nicer board for that kind of thing..


----------



## glnn_23 (Apr 11, 2021)

My best results so far for my 4650G seem to be with 4466 / 2233


----------



## shadow3401 (Apr 11, 2021)

Updated results with the newest 13g BIOS. DRAM set at 4266Mhz. Memory latency has increased since I updated the BIOS.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 12, 2021)

shadow3401 said:


> Updated results with the newest 13g BIOS. DRAM set at 4266Mhz. Memory latency has increased since I updated the BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 196313



We have the same board.

You forgot to disable TSME. Instant 7-10ns reduction. That, and you are running CL19 so there's only so low it's gonna go.

Also, Infinity Fabric might be desynced. Pretty evident from the full speed R/W but horrid copy speed. Even 4000CL16 should be above 55GB/s copy on latest AGESA, I'm at a hair over 59GB/s at 4200. Make sure you are actually running 2133MHz IF at that speed.

TSME and IF together add up to the roughly 10ns deficit I'd expect from seeing that result.


----------



## shadow3401 (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I had TSME disabled but had uclk/2 mode enabled (doh !). With the fclk, uclk and memclk set to 2133 this is the new result.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 12, 2021)

shadow3401 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I had TSME disabled but had uclk/2 mode enabled (doh !). With the fclk, uclk and memclk set to 2133 this is the new result.
> 
> View attachment 196317


You got B-die? Lowering timings to 17-17-17@1.45V and 2T should be doable on even a bad binned kit. That will help performance a lot  Post a zentimingsshot and we can help you with other timings


----------



## glnn_23 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pushed the 4650G a little more.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 12, 2021)

Very impressive. Very good timings! What voltage are you running on ram?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2021)

OK, got the 2nd set in

1st problem: My "old set" aparently had an A2 PCB...the "new one" has A0 PCB

So I went with A2 pcb in primary slots A2/B2 and A0 pcb in A1/B1


I got up to 3933 without changing many of the timings from my 4000 set (Only tertiary), changed RTT to 7 3 3 or 7 3 4, upped vDimm from 1.47 to 1.49 and 60 20 40 20 on CAD instead of 60 20 20 20.

2nd Problem: Its very hard to get it to post after i enter the bios. Literally I can just enter bios, not change anything, hit Save & Exit...thing doesnt post. It will eventually and then its working flawless. I can reboot manually, I can shut down and turn it on again, no problemo. I get in the bios again, thing stops working as i described above.


What am i missing on then?


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 12, 2021)

FilipM said:


> OK, got the 2nd set in
> 
> 1st problem: My "old set" aparently had an A2 PCB...the "new one" has A0 PCB
> 
> ...


Do you have daisy chain or T-top? If it`s D-chain you might not get to 4000 with loosening som timings or mayby stick with 3933 as A1\B1 sucks balls for speed. I think Bullzoid did a video where he made a comparison between D-chain, T-top and 2-slot. If 2 slot can do 4200, D-chain can do 4000 in 2 slots, T-top can do 3800 i 4 slots and D-chain can only do 3600 i 4 slots.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2021)

X570 Prime-P... No clue what it is tbh...

Edit: It is a daisy chain


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 12, 2021)

FilipM said:


> X570 Prime-P... No clue what it is tbh...
> 
> Edit: It is a daisy chain


Ah, it might be the board itself struggling with 4000 :\ Tried 4000 with really loose timings to see if that works?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2021)

I tried just the primaries at CL16, didnt make much of a difference.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 12, 2021)

FilipM said:


> I tried just the primaries at CL16, didnt make much of a difference.


So those tight timings worked at 3933 but no boot with loose ones at 4000?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2021)

As I said, it will boot eventually at 3933 and work fine. I go in the bios, if i hit Save & Exit without touching anything its broken again...then it will boot eventually and work just fine. I have not booted at all at 4000Mhz


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 12, 2021)

FilipM said:


> I tried just the primaries at CL16, didnt make much of a difference.



I don't think it's the board. If you can't POST 4000CL22, then it could be a possibility.

I think you're expecting too much of the A0 kit. A0 PCB is trash in more than one way, iirc they suck at lower timings as well? My 4133CL19 Vipers are A0 and while they are mediocre in binning and hit the usual A0 hard wall at 4600 or so, I haven't ever been able to run CL14. Not at any speed, not at any VDIMM, not ever, period. At CL16 and looser it behaves as you'd expect from your average B-die.

I think your expectations are too high. Your A2 timings are too good, you can't just expect A0 on a lower bin without even hitting 1.5V. Hell, I need 1.5V for just 2 single rank sticks, and I've seen even worse binned B-die before. And 4DIMM may require more. Hit it with some more VDIMM see what happens.

The 4000CL19 and 4133CL19 kits are not on the same level as the 4400 Vipers. I found that out the hard way. If you took a quick peek under the heatspreader and you're sure it's A0, return that shit ASAP. You will not get far.

If you wanna make A0 work, pop out the A2 sticks and work out your limits for A0. They will feel quite different I can assure you.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2021)

They are both 4000 C19 bins, it just turned out that one of the Kits has a different PCB... I may give only the A0 a shot, although when i did boot at 3933 with 1.49 Vdimm, ran a few passes of TM5 and had no errors


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 12, 2021)

FilipM said:


> They are both 4000 C19 bins, it just turned out that one of the Kits has a different PCB... I may give only the A0 a shot, although when i did boot at 3933 with 1.49 Vdimm, ran a few passes of TM5 and had no errors



If you have a return window, just get rid of it...it's not worth your time running 2 A0s alone, let alone mixing and matching with A2. Like I said, it's not on the same level as 4400 because the 4000s have a much wider variance for quality.

TM5 never caught 140ns artifacting either so it's not always perfect

Give it up to 1.55V for now to rule out it being the board issue.

I'm stuck with the A0s because for clearance I need to run naked sticks and only these are crappy enough that I would ever take the heatspreaders off them and void warranty, dont be like me


----------



## FilipM (Apr 12, 2021)

Increased ProcODT to 43.6...booted!

Left TM5 at 3933 running now as Im about to get some sleep, but I am almost certain it'll pass

Returning it will be a nightmare, Im outside of EU and having the hassle of returning is greater than selling it here locally if it doesn't work out the way I want to.


----------



## glnn_23 (Apr 13, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Very impressive. Very good timings! What voltage are you running on ram?


1.535v vdimm in Bios.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 13, 2021)

There we go


----------



## freeagent (Apr 13, 2021)

That is pretty sweet man, congrats!

I just cannot get over 1933 with four sticks. Not sure whos to blame here, the CPU, Board, or the operator 

Ill try again later 

Edit:

I am going to test my Black and Whites on their own now.. that could be the problem lol.. I don't know if they can actually do 2000 MHz lol


----------



## FilipM (Apr 13, 2021)

I found a few things

ProcODT needs to increase from 2x8 to 4x8. I am now at 40

CAD bus values of 60 20 20 20 or 60 20 40 20, which worked for GDM Off on 2 sticks dont work, all sorts of trouble, couldnt boot etc. I am down to 24 20 24 24

RTT values of 7 3 4 are so far the best. Not risking 7 3 1 as aparently that can kill your ram

VDDG CCD went up from 940mV to 1000mV

VDDG IOD went down from 1060mV to 1050mV

VSOC stays the same


Hope some of this helps your case


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 15, 2021)

FilipM said:


> RTT values of 7 3 4 are so far the best. Not risking 7 3 1 as aparently that can kill your ram


Meanwhile my board on XMP profile:


----------



## FilipM (Apr 15, 2021)

I posted in another thread as well

Struggled with 4x8 at CL15, so moved to CL16....altering a few subtimigs got me just as quick as CL15, which is rather interesting. Pics below for comparison


----------



## IvanP91v (Apr 15, 2021)

Can't get my hands on Ryzen 5000 series


----------



## freeagent (Apr 15, 2021)

Yup four sticks can be a real pain lol. Ryzen seems to really like C16 for some reason..


----------



## FilipM (Apr 15, 2021)

It's the odd tCL, then the fact that it cannot run tCWL at odd numbers...Im guessing 

X58 overclocking didn't like even multipliers and even BCLK past 210, I've seen such oddities before


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 15, 2021)

IvanP91v said:


> Can't get my hands on Ryzen 5000 series


Reduce to 3800\1900IF or 3733\1866IF and reduce latency by 10ns. Also try disabling GDM and using dram calc


----------



## freeagent (Apr 17, 2021)

*Stock*







And PBO +200 

Still stock.. sorta


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 17, 2021)

Xeon Gold 6138 Es from china. Mixed ram oc to 2666


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 17, 2021)

Trying to chase that 60GB/s copy in a daily stable profile for iGPU gaming:


----------



## jesdals (Apr 18, 2021)

Thats some crazy Infinity speeds. I wonder how much AMD can push next gen with DDR5 and if we will see some asyncronius magic to utilise the potential of ddr5


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 18, 2021)

jesdals said:


> Thats some crazy Infinity speeds. I wonder how much AMD can push next gen with DDR5 and if we will see some asyncronius magic to utilise the potential of ddr5



The other 4650G guy on I think the last page got much better B-die and a better binned CPU. No idea if that 4533 is daily stable or how much vdimm but it sure is impressive, esp the 2272MHz IF, I can do about 2200

That said, mine isn't in an ATX Hero, it's wrapped up in a 5.3L acrylic case about as tall as a can of pringles sooo   there's only so far VDIMM I can go on 2 x 80mm Noctuas

The APUs are already halfway there, if they can further minimize the copy and latency penalty a bit then 2:1 at extremely high speeds could very well be viable, if we have the RAM to do it


----------



## kibatronic (Apr 18, 2021)

I did some testing with a AMD Ryzen 5 4650G Pro before it was installed in my TrueNAS server. I ran Prime95 (Large FFT's) for 7 hours on these settings so it seemed stable. In the server it is only running at pedestrian 3200MHz with unbuffered ECC modules. The memory modules used for the test are Gskill 2x16GB 3200MHz CL14 B-Die, dual rank.


http://imgur.com/qwxBu6L




http://imgur.com/KV5FqGd


----------



## shemuru (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Mordante (Apr 27, 2021)

Ran Aida64 for the first time ever, but have no idea what these results mean. Any tips?


----------



## freeagent (Apr 27, 2021)

So after tinkering with CO a bit and re reading back to some old advice I think I found my new daily settings. I think its a tasteful blend of power and performance.. its pretty tough trying to keep up with those pesky octal cores 

To get 1900 IF with both pairs it was just like on my 3600XT.. just bump VDDG IOD a little.. I forgot that.. I bombarded myself with hardware and info and lost track of some of it.. I blame a temporarily defective short term memory, because that's how I roll..

I am using these settings for my CPU:



FilipM said:


> If its really golden
> 
> PBO 200MHz offset
> -30 negative curve
> ...


I've been testing for about a day and a half with no errors.. pretty spiffy 

That L3 floats around by 20-50GB/s.. even with the cores locked.. not sure if you guys noticed that too..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 28, 2021)

It's no where near but it's mine


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 28, 2021)

night.fox said:


> It's no where near but it's mine
> 
> View attachment 198365


A few notebooks has the posdibility if tuning ram in bios, if you can do that and find out how to reset bios your scores can improve a lot


----------



## FilipM (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, a little tweaking and we have 4x8 at 4066. Will test overnight as I need my PC at the moment, but it did do 6 runs of TM5 No problemo


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 29, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> A few notebooks has the posdibility if tuning ram in bios, if you can do that and find out how to reset bios your scores can improve a lot


Well sadly my Asus G15 does not have option to tweak ram in bios.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 29, 2021)

FilipM said:


> If its really golden
> 
> PBO 200MHz offset
> -30 negative curve
> ...


I finally tried PBO+CO. -30 neg offset and +50MHz is stable in everything. I can`t use the edc, tdc and ppt values as my CPU-cooler don`t handle the temp. +100MHz+ gives me rare crashes in heavy single core scenarios. I guess it`s due to to worst active core being cycled and hitting its voltage limits at 4750MHz or more. Would a lower negative offset on worst cycled core increase SC stability? I checked CB20 and it seems it uses the best and second best core most of the time, but it somtimes hit the third and 4th core. The 2 worst cores don`t seem active at all. Best 2 cores has 143 rating, 3th and 4th have 139 and 135 in CTR 2.0. The 2 worst cores which are never used in SC it seems have 129 and 131 rating.



FilipM said:


> Well, a little tweaking and we have 4x8 at 4066. Will test overnight as I need my PC at the moment, but it did do 6 runs of TM5 No problemo
> 
> View attachment 198421


How did it turn out in aida?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 29, 2021)

The more you push the clock speed, the more EDC you need. You can open the EDC as it is purely for lighter loads - you can allow it to pull as much as it wants cos you are using -30 CO. Heavier apps will rely on the TDC/PPT to throttle down. EDC 110 is fine up to 4750, after that you experience a decrease in cache performance as cores throttle down.

Stock limits:

PPT: 88W
TDC: 60A
EDC: 90A


USE:

PPT: 90A
TDC: 65A
EDC 110A

I have cores of 125-140-137-133-140-129, I can run all cores at 5000+ using CTR with 1.38V for some really light loads  I need per core max frequency and then it will be much much better 


Aida I havent tested, I wanna pass 25 cycles on TM5. I crashed half way through last night on cycle 13, need to tweak some voltage here and there (CCD-IOD-VSOC related)


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 29, 2021)

FilipM said:


> The more you push the clock speed, the more EDC you need. You can open the EDC as it is purely for lighter loads - you can allow it to pull as much as it wants cos you are using -30 CO. Heavier apps will rely on the TDC/PPT to throttle down. EDC 110 is fine up to 4750, after that you experience a decrease in cache performance as cores throttle down.
> 
> Stock limits:
> 
> ...


Thx, will try that. My cores are rated 143, 143, 139, 135, 131, 127 so I should be able to get the same score or slightly more than you.


----------



## steevebacon (Apr 30, 2021)

overclocked bdie


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 30, 2021)

So I tried the settings and so far stable. Voltage stabilizes at 1.19V in stresstesting and maxed at beliw 1.3V in sc. All core clocks at 4675-4700 and single at 4850. Consumption at 86 instead of 76 in CB20. I get 4615 score now vs 4520 with last setting and 1ns better in aida with pbo+200 vs pbo+50.



FilipM said:


> The more you push the clock speed, the more EDC you need. You can open the EDC as it is purely for lighter loads - you can allow it to pull as much as it wants cos you are using -30 CO. Heavier apps will rely on the TDC/PPT to throttle down. EDC 110 is fine up to 4750, after that you experience a decrease in cache performance as cores throttle down.
> 
> Stock limits:
> 
> ...





FilipM said:


> The more you push the clock speed, the more EDC you need. You can open the EDC as it is purely for lighter loads - you can allow it to pull as much as it wants cos you are using -30 CO. Heavier apps will rely on the TDC/PPT to throttle down. EDC 110 is fine up to 4750, after that you experience a decrease in cache performance as cores throttle down.
> 
> Stock limits:
> 
> ...


What no do you get error on in TM5? It seems that with agesa 1.2.0.1 or later too low voltage on soc/iod/ccd don't cause instability, but performance is reduced if volt is too low. I now run 1.11vsoc (1.1V effective on Gigabyte) and 1.02v iod, 860mv ccd and vddp. If I lower soc or iod even 10mv I get 1-2 more ns in aida and 1000mb less on read/write. Going even lower causes worse perf. Veii on OC-forum recommends vddp to 860-900 and ccd to 860-940. I would try to lower both if I were you and see what happends.

Running 110W on my setup causes thermal throttling, even though cooler is specced at 180W I get steaight to 100C with 4.8@1.32V, consumption sits at 115W then. 90W ppt gets temp to 80C, I gues 100W could work, but not much more.



steevebacon said:


> overclocked bdie


If you post a zentimings-screenshot we can help you with other timings if you want?  3800cl14 with tweaked subs should be able to do less than 55ns 



freeagent said:


> So after tinkering with CO a bit and re reading back to some old advice I think I found my new daily settings. I think its a tasteful blend of power and performance.. its pretty tough trying to keep up with those pesky octal cores
> 
> To get 1900 IF with both pairs it was just like on my 3600XT.. just bump VDDG IOD a little.. I forgot that.. I bombarded myself with hardware and info and lost track of some of it.. I blame a temporarily defective short term memory, because that's how I roll..
> 
> ...


I find CO to be better than all core oc in almost every way. On Ryzen 1,2 and 3xxx I usually recommended all core oc at fixed voltage, but CO with UV+PBO on 5xxx is great. You get the idle consumption of stock, the single core perf of PBO and MC of fixed clock OC. It is possible to get slightly better consumption with all core OC during load than CO UV+PBO, but the great SC perf and idle consumption makes CO better in my optinion  In idle\very low loads my CPU now runs 3.7GHz@840mv and uses 16-25W.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 30, 2021)

TM5 randomly stops testing on cycles 13 to 16, if it does that its an infinity fabric crash. 4 sticks is a bit more difficult than 2 sticks, needs more cldo vddp. Its just a matter of finding the right combo atm

Testing 910 - 960 - 1060 - 1160 right now


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 30, 2021)

FilipM said:


> TM5 randomly stops testing on cycles 13 to 16, if it does that its an infinity fabric crash. 4 sticks is a bit more difficult than 2 sticks, needs more cldo vddp. Its just a matter of finding the right combo atm
> 
> Testing 910 - 960 - 1060 - 1160 right now


Okay. I think Veii recommends 40mv stepping, dunno if that can help. Iod matters most for IF, soc secondary, ccd and vddp don't affect IF at all if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dogadarko (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi people im new to the ram oc stuff please some1 would check my timing is there any suggestion bout it


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 30, 2021)

Dogadarko said:


> Hi people im new to the ram oc stuff please some1 would check my timing is there any suggestion bout it
> 
> 
> View attachment 198640
> ...


Timingswise most is excellent. You can try tRP 14, tRC 44 and tRFC 264, Trrdl 4, wtrl 10 or 8, tWR 10 and tRTP 5. Voltagewise I would lower vddp to 900 and vddg iod to 1.05V, vddg ccd to 950.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

I gave up for now on the hard push with 4 dimms. I have another set of Royals in my cart to match up what I have now, but not sure if that will solve my problem. You know what I bet would solve it? Something as simple as switching positions. Put the B+W in 2+4 and the Royals in 0+3. That one little number difference in Thaiphoon is probably what bunging me up. I think some of the timings we cant see are being set to my Royals which is the higher bin in the primary slots.. The royals can be dumbed down, but the B+Ws are not the same grade..

I just don't want to blow over 200 bucks on ram lol.. But the little bump in performance that you do get from 4x8 is hard to walk away from..

CO is nice, but for absolute best performance I prefer all core. CO hasn't kept up in that regard according to my benchmarks.. but its close.

Edit:

Wifey is buying a board for the kids to use with my 3600XT, so I will be losing my black and whites anyways.. as intended..


----------



## FilipM (Apr 30, 2021)

The IOD fixed it. Thanks for that info @Taraquin


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 30, 2021)

4333 is stable.......but not iGPU-stable unfortunately.


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2021)

Allow me assume the appropriate position



Currently:


----------



## Taraquin (May 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Allow me assume the appropriate position
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zenshot? 



tabascosauz said:


> 4333 is stable.......but not iGPU-stable unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 198687 View attachment 198688


When I build a 2400G last year I noticed the same. 3533 fast preset rev E was stable in non GPU-loads, but anything above 3333 was iGPU unstable.


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Zenshot?
> 
> 
> When I build a 2400G last year I noticed the same. 3533 fast preset rev E was stable in non GPU-loads, but anything above 3333 was iGPU unstable.


I have to shamefully say it’s just a slightly tweaked DOCP profile


----------



## Dogadarko (May 1, 2021)

my final timing with zero error


----------



## tabascosauz (May 1, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Zenshot?
> 
> 
> When I build a 2400G last year I noticed the same. 3533 fast preset rev E was stable in non GPU-loads, but anything above 3333 was iGPU unstable.



If I had opted for an external AC-DC brick I'd be able to run my 5450 or GT610, then the limit would probably be 4400 or 4466. Unfortunately I mounted the HDPlex brick with extra-strength tape    if i just had a riser I could still hook up a GPU ghetto-style for benching, just not gaming bc HD5450 sucks ass

As soon as the iGPU comes online, VSOC drops like a brick and there's no stopping it on the VSOC VRMs that we have. I get _why_ it is, because that's pretty much exactly how vdroop is supposed to work, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating. If I had a way to reduce droop by ~40-50% then I'm pretty sure 4266 and 4333 would be doable (4400 still impossible at 1.2V).

In the meantime I'm still stuck at 4200, can only work on tighter timings instead which doesn't help GPU performance even 0.1%


----------



## Taraquin (May 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> If I had opted for an external AC-DC brick I'd be able to run my 5450 or GT610, then the limit would probably be 4400 or 4466. Unfortunately I mounted the HDPlex brick with extra-strength tape    if i just had a riser I could still hook up a GPU ghetto-style for benching, just not gaming bc HD5450 sucks ass
> 
> As soon as the iGPU comes online, VSOC drops like a brick and there's no stopping it on the VSOC VRMs that we have. I get _why_ it is, because that's pretty much exactly how vdroop is supposed to work, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating. If I had a way to reduce droop by ~40-50% then I'm pretty sure 4266 and 4333 would be doable (4400 still impossible at 1.2V).
> 
> ...


Very good R, W and C-speed. tRAS 32 and tRC 48 and tRFC 288 will probably work  tRTP trives at half of tWR. Try tRTP 6, 8 could also work. Sometimes tWR 10 and tRTP 5 works, that gave me a slight boost without requiring more voltage. tRRDL 6 and tWTRL 10 or 8 might work aswell


----------



## tabascosauz (May 3, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Very good R, W and C-speed. tRAS 32 and tRC 48 and tRFC 288 will probably work  tRTP trives at half of tWR. Try tRTP 6, 8 could also work. Sometimes tWR 10 and tRTP 5 works, that gave me a slight boost without requiring more voltage. tRRDL 6 and tWTRL 10 or 8 might work aswell



Already done  these A2s are no joke

It's really interesting to see how tRFC behaves in the presence of an iGPU. I can pass endless TM5 runs @ 133ns without moving VDIMM even an inch, but the GPU really doesn't like it. 130ns no POST. 133ns tests stable but crashes instantly opening a game. 135ns test stable, runs for a while until throwing a UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP. 138ns (290) works just fine though.

It was the same with the A0s, tRFC went all the way down to 140ns stable but only about 143-145ns was actually iGPU stable.

On the A0s I couldn't do tRRDL 4, tWTRL 8 or tWR 10 without needing more VDIMM, not yet sure if it's the same here. I'll probably play with tRTP next.

@FilipM that reminds me, the old GDM vs 2T debate seems to be rather interesting. 2T is *sometimes* faster in membench by half a second or so. But GDM consistently wins in AIDA read/write by about 500MB/s and copy by about 200MB/s. GDM might also be leading to better GPU performance, but I'll need to bench that.


----------



## Taraquin (May 3, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Already done  these A2s are no joke
> 
> It's really interesting to see how tRFC behaves in the presence of an iGPU. I can pass endless TM5 runs @ 133ns without moving VDIMM even an inch, but the GPU really doesn't like it. 130ns no POST. 133ns tests stable but crashes instantly opening a game. 135ns test stable, runs for a while until throwing a UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP. 138ns (290) works just fine though.
> 
> ...


Your bin is so much better than mine, atleast 133MHz at everything the same. I could run the same as you on 4066 at 1.47V, but not further.


----------



## md2003 (May 3, 2021)

Here is an small update of this patriot cl19 b-die kit.


----------



## FilipM (May 3, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Already done  these A2s are no joke
> 
> It's really interesting to see how tRFC behaves in the presence of an iGPU. I can pass endless TM5 runs @ 133ns without moving VDIMM even an inch, but the GPU really doesn't like it. 130ns no POST. 133ns tests stable but crashes instantly opening a game. 135ns test stable, runs for a while until throwing a UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP. 138ns (290) works just fine though.
> 
> ...



If you have the time to do some cpu benchies and game runs, please share


----------



## tabascosauz (May 3, 2021)

FilipM said:


> If you have the time to do some cpu benchies and game runs, please share



Unfortunately it's going to be hard to bench Genshin until I can set up RTSS properly, but in the meantime Valley works well.

AIDA GDM vs 2T:



Membench GDM vs 2T:



Valley GDM vs 2T:



So yeah, mostly placebo in gaming  but definitely faster than the A0s at 4200 17-18-18:


----------



## Taraquin (May 4, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Unfortunately it's going to be hard to bench Genshin until I can set up RTSS properly, but in the meantime Valley works well.
> 
> AIDA GDM vs 2T:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly gdm makes tCL, tCWL, tWR and tRTP even values. If one of them is odd then 2T would probably give better performance.


----------



## dskhury (May 13, 2021)

That write speed i get is normal? This on an Asus X570 TUF


----------



## Taraquin (May 13, 2021)

dskhury said:


> That write speed i get is normal? This on an Asus X570 TUF
> View attachment 200169


Yes, single chiplets like 5600X and 5800X get half speed vs 2 chiplets. Test dram calc to tweak your scores. 10ns lower latency with just ramtuning and a bit more speed should work


----------



## tabascosauz (May 13, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Sometimes tWR 10 and tRTP 5 works, that gave me a slight boost without requiring more voltage. tRRDL 6 and tWTRL 10 or 8 might work aswell



Unfortunately anything below 4/6/16 - 4/12/12 requires more VDIMM to stabilize, and it's looking like 0.02V or more at 4/4/16 - 4/8/10.  4/4/16 - 4/8/10, 4/6/16 - 4/8/10, 4/4/16 - 4/10/10, it's all the same: needs more VDIMM. It was a difference of like 300MB/s copy perf, no latency or membench improvement.

I know a lot of ppl run 4/4/16 - 4/8/10 and I remember BZ saying in a more recent video that the tighter timings shouldn't need extra voltage, but I suppose that's not the case.

My A0 B-die, 4Gb E-die and CJR also can't tighten past 4/6/16 - 4/12/12 without more voltage. Was hoping the better B-die could buck that trend somehow, but oh well.


----------



## Taraquin (May 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Unfortunately anything below 4/6/16 - 4/12/12 requires more VDIMM to stabilize, and it's looking like 0.02V or more at 4/4/16 - 4/8/10.  4/4/16 - 4/8/10, 4/6/16 - 4/8/10, 4/4/16 - 4/10/10, it's all the same: needs more VDIMM. It was a difference of like 300MB/s copy perf, no latency or membench improvement.
> 
> I know a lot of ppl run 4/4/16 - 4/8/10 and I remember BZ saying in a more recent video that the tighter timings shouldn't need extra voltage, but I suppose that's not the case.
> 
> My A0 B-die, 4Gb E-die and CJR also can't tighten past 4/6/16 - 4/12/12 without more voltage. Was hoping the better B-die could buck that trend somehow, but oh well.


Okay, tried 12/6 or 10/5 tWR/tRTP? Those timings affect perf more.


----------



## uno.di.voi (May 14, 2021)

patriot viper steel 4400cl19 -->4266   1.45 vcore


----------



## glnn_23 (May 14, 2021)

Running a different Ryzen 4650g here in an Asus ROG Impact.


----------



## freeagent (May 14, 2021)

^^ Noice!


----------



## Taraquin (May 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> ^^ Noice!
> 
> View attachment 200290


Zentimings? Pbo? Safemode?


----------



## freeagent (May 17, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Zentimings? Pbo? Safemode?


Whoops sorry!

No Pbo, no safe mode..

Next time I will post zentimings.. but really nothing special to see there..


----------



## uno.di.voi (May 18, 2021)

patriot again with 11400..... ceers!

write >83000 is incorrect imho....


----------



## freeagent (May 18, 2021)

Nothing crazy.. just DOCP settings minus the mains..





2T is still pretty quick


----------



## uno.di.voi (May 19, 2021)

again with settings..... patriot 4400 @ 4266


----------



## glnn_23 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (May 22, 2021)

Jeebus was at my side


----------



## uno.di.voi (May 24, 2021)

under 50 ns ....  yep!


----------



## tbob22 (May 27, 2021)

Micron E Die dual rank (32gb 3200mhz Ballistix Sport), subtimings seem to need to be pretty loose. Still getting WHEA errors at 2000mhz IF though, tried all kinds of voltages up to 1.2v SOC, no luck.

1900/3800 seems all good though at SOC 1.125v and can set 1T with GD disabled, still have some optimizing to do though.


----------



## Taraquin (May 27, 2021)

tbob22 said:


> Micron E Die dual rank (32gb 3200mhz Ballistix Sport), subtimings seem to need to be pretty loose. Still getting WHEA errors at 2000mhz IF though, tried all kinds of voltages up to 1.2v SOC, no luck.
> 
> 1900/3800 seems all good though at SOC 1.125v and can set 1T with GD disabled, still have some optimizing to do though.
> 
> View attachment 201795View attachment 201793


I have done a lot of rev E tweaking on single rank that is. Post your zentimings and I can try to help you if you want? 



uno.di.voi said:


> under 50 ns ....  yep!
> 
> View attachment 201444


Set tRAS to 32, tWR to 12 or 14, tFAW to 16 or 20 and try tRFC to 282 or 329. That should speed things up very much!


----------



## tbob22 (May 28, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> I have done a lot of rev E tweaking on single rank that is. Post your zentimings and I can try to help you if you want?


Sure, I did have to loosen some timings but I was able to tighten others. I can't seem to get much lower than 600 on tRFC, it won't even post most of the time at 554. 15 on tRDCWR and tRP was causing major stability problems, as did tRAS at 32. My board makes it a pain because I have to manually reset the bios every time it fails to post and lose all my settings, it will recover maybe 1 out of 10 times.


----------



## Taraquin (May 28, 2021)

tbob22 said:


> Sure, I did have to loosen some timings but I was able to tighten others. I can't seem to get much lower than 600 on tRFC, it won't even post most of the time at 554. 15 on tRDCWR and tRP was causing major stability problems, as did tRAS at 32. My board makes it a pain because I have to manually reset the bios every time it fails to post and lose all my settings, it will recover maybe 1 out of 10 times.
> 
> View attachment 201887


Okay. Safe suggestions: Try tRAS 34 (tCL+tRCDRD) and tRFC 580 or 590, tRRDS 5, tRRDL 7, tFAW 20, tWR 12, tRTP 8 or 6, tWTRS 4, tWTRL 12. 

Fast: tRFC 570 or 560, tRRDS 4, tRRDL 6, tFAW 16, tWR 10, tRTP 5, tWTRS 4, tWTRL 8 or 10.

What ram voltage are you running? If 1.45V or above I would consider tRCDRD 20, then you can often lower tRP by 1 or 2.


----------



## tbob22 (May 28, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Okay. Safe suggestions: Try tRAS 34 (tCL+tRCDRD) and tRFC 580 or 590, tRRDS 5, tRRDL 7, tFAW 20, tWR 12, tRTP 8 or 6, tWTRS 4, tWTRL 12.
> 
> Fast: tRFC 570 or 560, tRRDS 4, tRRDL 6, tFAW 16, tWR 10, tRTP 5, tWTRS 4, tWTRL 8 or 10.
> 
> What ram voltage are you running? If 1.45V or above I would consider tRCDRD 20, then you can often lower tRP by 1 or 2.


Thanks, that will give me some more values to try. Currently at 1.4v on the ram.

I did try tRFC of 590 and was getting errors after 10-20min of testing, similar issues with tFAW at 24, so I just bumped it up to 36.
I ended up enabling GDM which changed tCL to 16, just wasn't stable at 1t. Lowering those may have opened up some headroom for the other timings though, so I may be able to revisit those.

With those changes it does seem to be a much more stable, been testing for about 12h so far.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Jeebus was at my side
> 
> View attachment 201292



this might be a world record for AMD ram oc's...  cause its never been about speed but FCLK matching max... 

@TheLostSwede @Andy Shiekh thoughts? do you think this is a world record here?


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words man, I appreciate it. I don’t think it’s a record, if you gave me your CPU it should do the same thing..


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Thanks for the kind words man, I appreciate it. I don’t think it’s a record, if you gave me your CPU it should do the same thing..



I meant the ram FCLK at 2100... and stable. I never seen a FCLK that high before.


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I meant the ram FCLK at 2100... and stable. I never seen a FCLK that high before.


Oh no it’s not stable.. I can run stuff but 24/7 probably not a good idea. That’s why I was asking about that new agesa update.. I can pass everything at 2k but error at 2033 and up in occt


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Oh no it’s not stable.. I can run stuff but 24/7 probably not a good idea. That’s why I was asking about that new agesa update.. I can pass everything at 2k but error at 2033 and up in occt



ah ok, dang, that would been awesome.  i just run XMP these days.  3200 cas 14-14-14 - then i reboot, go into bios, change voltage to 1.310v for extra cool temps. and its all stable still.  /shrug


----------



## tabascosauz (May 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I meant the ram FCLK at 2100... and stable. I never seen a FCLK that high before.



You must have not read very far back in this thread lol, it's pretty much all we do here:




Ask @glnn_23 nicely and the madlad will probably be happy to provide a 4533 1:1 run for you:



glnn_23 said:


> Running a different Ryzen 4650g here in an Asus ROG Impact.
> 
> 
> View attachment 200283


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

Oh yeah it’s fast just at stock. That’s what my ram is, 3200 c14. You have me questioning whether or not I should sell it lol. I have buyers lined up for my 3600xt and 5600x tomorrow.


----------



## glnn_23 (May 29, 2021)

I have sold my Ryzen 4650g now but here is some stability testing I did at 4533c16  1:1


----------



## oobymach (May 29, 2021)

Swapped my 16gb b-die kit back in, here's where I'm at now, and it's almost stable.





Update: couldn't boot at 12tcl but did lower some of the others a bit and passed some p95 and memtest5 block mirroring but like every other test if I run p95 and load 50 tabs in firefox while playing a music vid in one tab it skips but at this point I'm not sure if it's an issue with firefox since I get it even at super stable settings so going to run with these for a bit and see how things go.


----------



## tbob22 (May 31, 2021)

Update on my DR E Die, getting very close to the limit at 1.4v. Tested nearly every subtiming until unstable. Similar speed to previous 1t settings but now quite stable _(8h TM5 Extreme, 8h P95 LargeFFT, 16h MT86)_.


----------



## Taraquin (May 31, 2021)

tbob22 said:


> Update on my DR E Die, getting very close to the limit at 1.4v. Tested nearly every subtiming until unstable. Similar speed to previous 1t settings but now quite stable _(8h TM5 Extreme, 8h P95 LargeFFT, 16h MT86)_.View attachment 202252


Try trrds 7, trrdl 9, tfaw 28, trtp 8, that should work and improve perf. I would consider loosening twrwrdd to 7 and trdrddd to 5 as they can increase volrage req but do little to perf.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 1, 2021)

Just messin around..


----------



## dany8988 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi, these are Crucial Ballistix Max RGB 4400 CL19, but my Asus z490-f won't boot and i have relaxed timings to CL17 and frequency at 3900.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 1, 2021)

Using Hynix CJR B2 sticks at 1,4V.
First serious attempt at getting better latencies and speed, as this chip profits a lot from better ram.
Used DRAM Calculator to guide me a bit, although it only supports my RAM up to 3800 so i just took those timings wherever possible. Tried to lower most of the main timings, didn't seem to get much better than this.

Anyone got any tips for potentially improving things further?


----------



## tbob22 (Jun 1, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Try trrds 7, trrdl 9, tfaw 28, trtp 8, that should work and improve perf. I would consider loosening twrwrdd to 7 and trdrddd to 5 as they can increase volrage req but do little to perf.


Unfortunately it seems to be a bit slower with those settings (trrds 7, trrdl 9, tfaw 28, trtp 8), seems to be stuck around 53900-54100 read and 53000-53200 copy. Tried 10+ runs, rebmooting, making sure nothing else was running, etc. and couldn't get the same results as previous timings, reverted back and it immediately jumped back up.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 1, 2021)

Mathragh said:


> Using Hynix CJR B2 sticks at 1,4V.
> First serious attempt at getting better latencies and speed, as this chip profits a lot from better ram.
> Used DRAM Calculator to guide me a bit, although it only supports my RAM up to 3800 so i just took those timings wherever possible. Tried to lower most of the main timings, didn't seem to get much better than this.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for potentially improving things further?



It's CJR, 4133 17-19-21 @ 1.4V is already pretty admirable. tRFC ~250ns is also basically the limit for CJR. It's your CPU that is running wack; I don't know why you're not running synced, I've not yet seen a 4650G/4750G that can't do at least 4200-4400MT/s at 1:1, and you're not even using the iGPU so the IF load is lower too. Just don't limit yourself to 1.1V VSOC.

Also, what's up with VDDP in the screenshot?

As for the "a lot from better RAM", that is generally only true of the iGPU. When paired with a Vega 56 you won't see nearly as much performance improvement if any at all, Renoir L3 is still small.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 2, 2021)

Well.. I don’t think my cpu enjoys ventures up to the 2K area very much.. it can do it.. but I will wait to explore what it needs voltage wise.. don’t want to thrash it too much just yet.. must wait for the new stepping to drop before I do that 

I kid.. 

But this cpu can handle 4 sticks up to 1900.. so that’s pretty decent..

Also testing PBO +150 -30 co.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> It's CJR, 4133 17-19-21 @ 1.4V is already pretty admirable. tRFC ~250ns is also basically the limit for CJR. It's your CPU that is running wack; I don't know why you're not running synced,


Thanks! With whack and out of sync you mean the MCLK, FCLK and UCLKC? I have most power saving features still turned on. I suppose I'll get better benching scores with everything running full tilt all the time? Would safemode work?



tabascosauz said:


> I've not yet seen a 4650G/4750G that can't do at least 4200-4400MT/s at 1:1, and you're not even using the iGPU so the IF load is lower too. Just don't limit yourself to 1.1V VSOC.


I currently have VSOC on auto as manually setting it to 1.1 doesn't boot at all. Still have to find out what's up with that, or try higher voltages I suppose.



tabascosauz said:


> Also, what's up with VDDP in the screenshot?


Don't know, the added HWiNFO screenshot shows it correctly.


tabascosauz said:


> As for the "a lot from better RAM", that is generally only true of the iGPU. When paired with a Vega 56 you won't see nearly as much performance improvement if any at all, Renoir L3 is still small.


Ideally I'd have both the iGPU and Vega56 available for use in Windows, but I've yet to find out how I can let windows see them as switchable graphics.
I always figured with a smaller amount of L3, DRAM speed and latency matters a bit more since the CPU needs to hit the RAM more often.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 2, 2021)

tbob22 said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be a bit slower with those settings (trrds 7, trrdl 9, tfaw 28, trtp 8), seems to be stuck around 53900-54100 read and 53000-53200 copy. Tried 10+ runs, rebmooting, making sure nothing else was running, etc. and couldn't get the same results as previous timings, reverted back and it immediately jumped back up.


How was latency? Tried tWR 12, tRTP 6? Read and write speed doesn't always tranfer to real life performance, but it is unusual that liwer trrd and tfaw decreases perf.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 2, 2021)

Mathragh said:


> Thanks! With whack and out of sync you mean the MCLK, FCLK and UCLKC? I have most power saving features still turned on. I suppose I'll get better benching scores with everything running full tilt all the time? Would safemode work?
> 
> 
> I currently have VSOC on auto as manually setting it to 1.1 doesn't boot at all. Still have to find out what's up with that, or try higher voltages I suppose.
> ...



I see. From the AIDA results I'm not sure if it's 1:1. The APUs are peculiar in that when IF is desynced, they keep the full R/W bandwidth, but still the Copy bandwidth suffers and so does latency. But Copy is usually a bit lower as well, so it's unclear.

Here's 4000CL16:



But yeah Renoir seems to be notorious for downclocking FCLK all the time. I have DF Cstates disabled and SOC/Uncore OC enabled, and it still fluctuates all the time.

Do disable TSME in your BIOS though (I think buried somewhere either in AMD CBS or AMD OC), it accounts for 5-10ns of latency. You should be in the 50ns range with your settings.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I see. From the AIDA results I'm not sure if it's 1:1. The APUs are peculiar in that when IF is desynced, they keep the full R/W bandwidth, but still the Copy bandwidth suffers and so does latency. But Copy is usually a bit lower as well, so it's unclear.
> 
> Here's 4000CL16:
> 
> ...


Thanks!! that's some great info

I believe I did specifically disable TSME after reading about it somewhere, but I'll dig around and see what else can be done.

Edit: @tabascosauz
After tinkering for too long when I should be doing something else:
Apparently my motherboard doesn't automatically sync the FCLK with the mem clock, and so it has never run on the same frequency.
When I do manually sync the frequency, suddenly the system is not stable at all anymore. It's probable that the DRAM has actually never really been properly stressed because of the desynced clocks, and only now it shows.

Sadly that in effect means that I have to do the whole overclock all over again, as I cannot trust my previous results.

BTW VSOC on my motherboard only reliably is set via the CBS menu by editing the hex value it seems, the tooltip tells me that this value will be used above certain FCLKs.

Currently with normalised tRCDWR and tRC timings I can get up to 3933MHz with properly synced clocks, but 4000MHz instantly fails memtest at the first stage during address checks.

At least the latency is already much better! eventhough the read and write values are worse. Don't mind the weird cache values, pc wasn't completely idle during that test.

Thanks again for putting me on the right track.


----------



## tbob22 (Jun 2, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> How was latency? Tried tWR 12, tRTP 6? Read and write speed doesn't always tranfer to real life performance, but it is unusual that liwer trrd and tfaw decreases perf.


Similar, but seemed to be slightly higher on average. Well, tfaw was 20 before (but now looking at it closer, that might be ignored).

I was actually able to keep tfaw and the other timings tighter and drop tRTP to 6 and tWR to 12, seems to have helped speeds this time (hitting as high at 54850 on read). Probably have to revisit many of these timings.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 2, 2021)

Mathragh said:


> I believe I did specifically disable TSME after reading about it somewhere, but I'll dig around and see what else can be done.
> 
> Edit: @tabascosauz
> After tinkering for too long when I should be doing something else:
> ...



That's interesting, I've not seen a stable memory profile fail for want of IF stability before. If you want to push 4000+ 1:1 most likely you will have to push to 1.15V VSOC, but seeing as the board BIOS is pepega I'm not sure how far you'll get. Might want to test memory in windows with TM5 or HCI instead, memtest86 is a pointless hassle.

Unfortunately I had the same board (B450 I Aorus Pro Wifi) with my 3700X originally and the BIOS is really subpar. It uses Gigabyte's last-gen BIOS (X570 and B550 boards run the successor version) and stayed on that old BIOS despite new firmware. There was a lot of buggy / missing / duplicate / broken features in that B450 BIOS. Add to that the fact that Renoir support was only (unofficially) added much later to B450. The 2.1V VDDP reading seems to be a pretty good indicator of that lol

In my HTPC I now have the successor B550I Aorus Pro AX and it handles the 4650G well (albeit a significantly higher end board). It handles 1:1 automatically and is smart enough to automatically desync when it is certain that FCLK has hit its limit, which for me the wall is between 4400 and 4466 (2200MHz). I usually don't have to use the CBS menu unless I'm running on the edge benching at 4400.

But in all honesty, 3800CL16 is already good enough for using a dGPU, decent CJR should still be able to do 3800 16-19-19 260ns. Theoretically yes, fast RAM and monolithic latency can recoup some of the loss of cache, but Renoir's tiny L3 means that you'll never catch up to Matisse no matter what tricks you pull, including a high static CPU OC or 4000+ RAM - you won't notice much of a real difference unless you use the iGPU. Cezanne is much better in that respect, dGPU gaming. I wouldn't worry too much, and just keep CJR in its sweet spot at 3600-3800 16-19-19.


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 2, 2021)

tbob22 said:


> Similar, but seemed to be slightly higher on average. Well, tfaw was 20 before (but now looking at it closer, that might be ignored).
> 
> I was actually able to keep tfaw and the other timings tighter and drop tRTP to 6 and tWR to 12, seems to have helped speeds this time (hitting as high at 54850 on read). Probably have to revisit many of these timings.


Tfaw is ALWAYS 4xtrrds so configure them at the same time. Trrds 4/tfaw 16, 5/20, 6/24 etc. Trrdl should be 2 higher than trrds for stability, the same for a bit more perf.


----------



## tbob22 (Jun 2, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Tfaw is ALWAYS 4xtrrds so configure them at the same time. Trrds 4/tfaw 16, 5/20, 6/24 etc. Trrdl should be 2 higher than trrds for stability, the same for a bit more perf.


Yeah, looks like having tfaw at 20 was actually causing a performance penalty, board was probably just reverting to auto or something. Just over 55k now on Read.

Haven't really done any memory overclocking since Westmere days.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> That's interesting, I've not seen a stable memory profile fail for want of IF stability before.


I'm still not sure whether the IF is unstable, or actually the memory is. If you say CJR mem's sweetspot is around 3600-3800 then 4133MHz seems quite high on all accounts. Won't stop me from trying though of course .



tabascosauz said:


> If you want to push 4000+ 1:1 most likely you will have to push to 1.15V VSOC, but seeing as the board BIOS is pepega I'm not sure how far you'll get.


Regarding voltages, I'm a bit hesitant going much higher on the VSOC, what would be a decent maximum voltage I could or should try for those sweet 2000MHz+ FCLKs?



tabascosauz said:


> Might want to test memory in windows with TM5 or HCI instead, memtest86 is a pointless hassle.


I am somewhat scared of running windows repeatedly with unstable hardware, things might get corrupted :O running memtest from a bootable USB device ain't so bad and might be somewhat quicker to boot, will look into those others regardless.


tabascosauz said:


> Unfortunately I had the same board (B450 I Aorus Pro Wifi) with my 3700X originally and the BIOS is really subpar. It uses Gigabyte's last-gen BIOS (X570 and B550 boards run the successor version) and stayed on that old BIOS despite new firmware. There was a lot of buggy / missing / duplicate / broken features in that B450 BIOS. Add to that the fact that Renoir support was only (unofficially) added much later to B450. The 2.1V VDDP reading seems to be a pretty good indicator of that lol


yeah I figured a bit regarding the buggyness.
In my case it might actually make sense to do most or all the tweaking from the CBS menu then, as I suppose that ones the baseline for all other features and should be the least buggy.



tabascosauz said:


> In my HTPC I now have the successor B550I Aorus Pro AX and it handles the 4650G well (albeit a significantly higher end board). It handles 1:1 automatically and is smart enough to automatically desync when it is certain that FCLK has hit its limit, which for me the wall is between 4400 and 4466 (2200MHz). I usually don't have to use the CBS menu unless I'm running on the edge benching at 4400.


A new motherboard isn't really in the picture for me atm, I'd rather save up a bit for a Cezanne chip, if this board will also support it.


tabascosauz said:


> But in all honesty, 3800CL16 is already good enough for using a dGPU, decent CJR should still be able to do 3800 16-19-19 260ns. Theoretically yes, fast RAM and monolithic latency can recoup some of the loss of cache, but Renoir's tiny L3 means that you'll never catch up to Matisse no matter what tricks you pull, including a high static CPU OC or 4000+ RAM - you won't notice much of a real difference unless you use the iGPU. Cezanne is much better in that respect, dGPU gaming. I wouldn't worry too much, and just keep CJR in its sweet spot at 3600-3800 16-19-19.


Thanks! I still hope i'll be able to use both the iGPU and discrete GPU one day, time will tell. Currently have screens connected to both but windows will only let me switch between GPUs right after a new hardware install. Feels a bit like they're disallowing it on purpose.

Thanks for all the help. Its funny how different a system can feel when tinkering with the memory. Can give it a whole new character.

I'll prolly try to get back to 4133 or even higher in the future, now I've learned some of the practicalities of it. Will hopefully be posting back later with sub 60ns latencies!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 2, 2021)

Mathragh said:


> Regarding voltages, I'm a bit hesitant going much higher on the VSOC, what would be a decent maximum voltage I could or should try for those sweet 2000MHz+ FCLKs?
> 
> I am somewhat scared of running windows repeatedly with unstable hardware, things might get corrupted :O running memtest from a bootable USB device ain't so bad and might be somewhat quicker to boot, will look into those others regardless.



I run 1.2V daily for 4200CL16 with iGPU use. Not actually using (ie. gaming) the iGPU should lower your VSOC requirements a bit; the only reason I run 1.2V is because in iGPU loads VSOC will still drop to 1.11V or so regardless of how extreme I set the LLC, so I literally need extra VSOC to prevent crashing in games. Just don't go over 1.2V daily.

Yes, that's always the risk with OC, but it's a remote risk. Generally you have to be running something blatantly unstable extended periods of time (ie. daily use) to manifest meaningful Windows or data corruption. And knowing Windows, it'll happen anyways with a stable system. Ask me how I know...

MT86 is aight for verifying a new kit you just bought. No one uses it in OC because it's slow, not very good (doesn't work the CPU at all) and a pain in the ass. Use TM5 or HCI (for HCI free verison, you have to open multiple instances and run them simultaneously to fill up the entirety of your mem capacity).

If I had to guess, no iGPU usage 4000-4200 probably needs between 1.125-1.175V.



Mathragh said:


> In my case it might actually make sense to do most or all the tweaking from the CBS menu then, as I suppose that ones the baseline for all other features and should be the least buggy.
> 
> A new motherboard isn't really in the picture for me atm, I'd rather save up a bit for a Cezanne chip, if this board will also support it.



That makes sense. The B450 board does have the smaller 16MB BIOS chip, but it does have Vermeer support so I'm optimistic. I'd only recommend the B550I AX for benching/tweaking anyhow, Bluetooth is a little buggy for daily.

After every CMOS reset/BIOS flash you'll be visiting CBS anyways to turn off TSME and PowerDown, so it's good to get acquainted.



Mathragh said:


> I'm still not sure whether the IF is unstable, or actually the memory is. If you say CJR mem's sweetspot is around 3600-3800 then 4133MHz seems quite high on all accounts. Won't stop me from trying though of course .
> 
> Thanks! I still hope i'll be able to use both the iGPU and discrete GPU one day, time will tell. Currently have screens connected to both but windows will only let me switch between GPUs right after a new hardware install. Feels a bit like they're disallowing it on purpose.



Sorry, I meant sweet spot as in tRCD and tRP can do 19 at 3600/3733. On second thought I don't know if they need to relax to 20 at 3800.

Mem stability is easy to rule out if you don't play games on iGPU. Either HCI up to 1000% (personally I say 3000%) coverage, or TM5 through minimum of 3 runs, plus maybe some Prime95 Large FFT if you feel up to it.

IF stability is the hard one to rule out, especially on APUs where the iGPU rail (VDDCR_GFX) also shares the VSOC domain so can introduce substantial droop to VSOC sometimes. There are a few tests that some people say work (GitHub - 00-matt/randomx-stress: Cook your computer.) but generally you'll have to just use the computer for a few weeks.

That's an interesting note on the dual GPUs, I've only had experience mixing Intel iGPUs and dGPUs but in my experience I had to run two separate screens with one connected to each, no switching on the go like Optimus.


----------



## tbob22 (Jun 4, 2021)

Progress on E Die.


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 4, 2021)

tbob22 said:


> Progress on E Die.
> 
> View attachment 202783


Good job. What voltage are you running? With 1.45V you might be able to do cl15 and 1t or 2t. 2t is easiest, grar down mode does not work with cl15. You might have to up trcdrd to 20. tWR might do 10 and tRP might do 5, except for that there is very little you can do.


----------



## tbob22 (Jun 4, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Good job. What voltage are you running? With 1.45V you might be able to do cl15 and 1t or 2t. 2t is easiest, grar down mode does not work with cl15. You might have to up trcdrd to 20. tWR might do 10 and tRP might do 5, except for that there is very little you can do.



Thanks, your advice helped 

Still 1.4v. Not looking to push it too much further for 24/7. I'm pretty happy with current speeds at those volts. I tried 2t with cl15 and even loosening up other timings i just couldn't seem to get it stable. 1.45v probably would be possible but doesn't really seem worth it to me.

I was able to drop tWRRD to 2, tWTRS to 2 and tWTRL to 5, seems stable so far.

I also could drop tWR to 10 but then I have to loosen tRDWR and tWRRD for stability, it seemed that having lower tRDWR and tWRRD was a bit faster. tRP won't go any lower right now without stability issues, would probably have to loosen something else, I don't remember which timing has to be loosened now. Lots of numbers.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 5, 2021)

Its really tough trying to crack that low latency that I could touch with the 5600. Its also tough running over 1900 1:1 without WHEA errors. I haven't had a lot of time to research what safe voltages are for this thing. Old VDDG and VDDP settings that I used on my 5600 have no effect here.. Could barely get 4 sticks to run at 1900  1:1 on my 5600, but on the 5900 it does it no sweat.. Maybe its an AGESA thing.. or I just need to spend some more time getting to know her.. 

Looks like the moves worked on my old girl don't work with this girl.. I have to tap into my powers of persuasion somehow


----------



## oobymach (Jun 5, 2021)

Here's where I'm at stable after setting 2t timing, it reduced my latency.





And at 1866


----------



## freeagent (Jun 6, 2021)

I do like my phat bottoms


----------



## Akira1364 (Jun 8, 2021)

i7-4790K running a 46x 1:1 core and ring ratio:


----------



## Akira1364 (Jun 10, 2021)

Did some tuning, and was able to get it to 47x core / 46x ring, while also lowering the memory timings:


----------



## freeagent (Jun 10, 2021)

Hell yeah man, now were getting somewhere.. shes got some more left in her, I promise you can get into the 35ns range, maybe even lower.. but you would have to give up some mem clock and trade for tighter timings and 1T in exchange for mucho more vdimm. That CPU is the crown jewel for that gen, she is a ripper and will dump like a truck if you tell her to. This bench loves CPU speed.. as well as memory speed, uncore, and.. pretty much anything to do with speed.


----------



## AMF (Jun 10, 2021)

vengence  rgb pro ddr4 2666 oc to 3600 1.325v       undervolted soc to 1.025  to help with heat works great  fully 100% stable......        Note: i have great stability due to my seasonic1250w 104a single rail psu gold .... ull have to pry it from my cold dead hands ......  has been thru 3 bulds over the past 8 years or so


----------



## drotaru (Jun 12, 2021)

Are these result ok , i feel i have some timings wrong , not finished yet
5900x, B550-F 2x8Gb Corsair Hynix CJR A2 mem


----------



## Det0x (Jun 12, 2021)

5950x @ custom water+TechN block with latest CTR running
4x8GB (gskill 3600 cl16) running flat 14-14-14 timings running on T1 setup-time (no GDM)
Minimum required vdimm = 1.54v (maxtemp below 40degress even when gaming with a 3090)
Everyday settings = ~290 game cpu fps in SotTR @ 1080p lowest (300fps when pushed)
100% stable as the stresstesting and benchmarking-screens below will show





Some of my stability testing: (worse latency because everything running)









tabascosauz said:


> @FilipM that reminds me, the old GDM vs 2T debate seems to be rather interesting. 2T is *sometimes* faster in membench by half a second or so. But GDM consistently wins in AIDA read/write by about 500MB/s and copy by about 200MB/s. GDM might also be leading to better GPU performance, but I'll need to bench that.


Have been benching the performance difference between "pure T1", T1 GDM and T2 in the Monero miner which is known to scale very well with both speed (bandwidth) and timings (latency).

The goal was to decide once and for all whether T1 GDM actually is slower than T2 due to half speed on mux, in real applications ->not synthetic aida64 .. But this benchmark can also be used to test whether you actually scale with higher flck speeds above 1900mhz (which it seems hardly anyone really does outside running aida64 and thinking they have improved performance, while actually getting lower numbers in "real benchmarks")

Settings:

5950x @ 4700/4600 static OC, SMT enabled
4x8GB memory sticks
Hwinfo open for all runs
consecutive runs
Flat CL 14-14-14-14 timings

T1 setup-time
*19723.4 H/S over 15min run*
upto 627 H/S per core


T1 GDM
*19151 H/S over 15min run*
upto 606 H/S per core


T2
*19413 H/S over 15min run*
upto 616 H/S per core


19413 / 19151 = *T2 is ~1.3% faster than T1 GDM in this benchmark*
19723 / 19413 = T1 setup-time is ~1.6% faster than T2 in this benchmark
19723 / 19151 = T1 setup-time is ~2.9% faster than T1 GDM in this benchmark
So I come to the conclusion that T2 is faster than T1 GDM .. But this is also a bit dependent on the fact that you actually have stable T2 settings.

T2 is more difficult to stabilize than T1 GDM as the latter "smooths over" / arranges and/or changes timing-mismatches, so if you want to retrieve these last 1.3% memory performance percentages then be prepared to spend many hours fine-tuning your settings .. For the regular user is it rather doubtful that this is worth it, as the time is probably better spent maximizing CPU overclocking in my eyes, as virtually everything scales with higher CPU speed..

I can also say that the degree of difficulty to stabilize "pure T1" is in a another league, especially with dual rank. (32GB or more)

Aida64 screenshot of my fastest T1 setup-time with my new 24/7 settings for CTR. (notice how straight the CPU mhz line is in 3dmark Timespy with this new version of CTR)

If anyone else wants to test / bench with the same mining program: Instructions for installing monero can be found here


----------



## Slammey (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Just got the 3600 neo kit C14 and fiddled a bit. 4x16gb dual channel kits.

Meg Ace x570 - 5950x

What do you think and is there more juice I could pull out.

Temps on Aida64 bench don't go more than 40c

Thanksl







Slammey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got the 3600 neo kit C14 and fiddled a bit. 4x16gb dual channel kits.
> 
> ...



An other one..


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

That 5950x is pretty fast! Like my 5600x wtf? I can hit 51ns range and lower with it but I have not been below 53ns on my 5900x, and I had to lean on it to do that.. Also gets errors over 1900 fclk.. dagnabbit.


----------



## Slammey (Jun 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That 5950x is pretty fast! Like my 5600x wtf? I can hit 51ns range and lower with it but I have not been below 53ns on my 5900x, and I had to lean on it to do that.. Also gets errors over 1900 fclk.. dagnabbit.



Gonna do more testing.. Feel like I still have room somewhere loll


----------



## freeagent (Jun 19, 2021)

Just messin around..


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 19, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just messin around..
> 
> View attachment 204579


Holy shit, is that stable? Latency is high with that speed/timings, I think vsoc and iod voltage is too low. Try 1.2V soc and 1.1V iod, I bet latency will be atleast 5ns lower


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 19, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Holy shit, is that stable? Latency is high with that speed/timings, I think vsoc and iod voltage is too low. Try 1.2V soc and 1.1V iod, I bet latency will be atleast 5ns lower



It's not 1:1, top right corner

That said, I'm surprised Copy is so high at 2:1. Usually Ryzen of all types suffer significantly on Copy once not synced, Write speed is more along the lines of what I was expecting from all 3 R/W/C


----------



## freeagent (Jun 19, 2021)

I noticed that too and thought it was Aida being Aida, but it was repeatable.. I have to play with it more to stabilize.. tm5 would run for a minute or so before errors would start..

Edit:

my copies were high like that too with the 5600 come to think of it it’s the writes that surprised me.. first time running un synced..


----------



## companyja (Jun 21, 2021)

Hey mates, I upgraded my CPU from a 6600k for rather cheap to play a few specific CPU-heavy games and I was trying to extract as much as I could from my very old Kingston 2x8GB 2133 CL14 kit (Micron rev. B). This is as much as I've been able to extract from it while being absolutely stable:





That's 3200 on 16-19-19-36 and a tRFC of 438, CR1.. Voltage is on 1.45V, so rather high, and higher than that leads to instability no matter the timings. I can get a few things to run on 3400 16-20-20-38 but it doesn't pass memtest64 for example, so I don't want to run that 24/7. Are there any tertieary timings I can maybe mess with? I see that my "Copy" score is lagging behind quite a bit and my speeds in general are not impressive compared to the ones on here, but my latency is looking okay I think.

I could get 3600 17-21-21-40 to run but with much looser tertiary timings (Gigabyte has a few modes such as Normal/Enhanced Stability/Enhanced Performance, 3600 could only get stable on enhanced stability) and a tRFC of around 500 and CR2T, but scores were way lower with increased latency, in the low 30000s. I'm thinking 3200 is the highest speed that gets me 100% stable but I don't know if there are additional timings to tighten up to extract some more performance. Cheers mates!


----------



## birdie (Jun 25, 2021)

Stock Ryzen 7 5800X except for a 0.05V undervolt.

16GB x 4 DDR4 3600MHz


----------



## HelloHell (Jun 27, 2021)

My result, the ram voltage is 1.42v. Stable and WHEA error free with 2000 FCLK.




hwinfo 7 hours of use without WHEA is actually months


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Det0x (Jun 27, 2021)

Det0x said:


> 5950x @ custom water+TechN block with latest CTR running
> 4x8GB (gskill 3600 cl16) running flat 14-14-14 timings running on T1 setup-time (no GDM)
> Minimum required vdimm = 1.54v (maxtemp below 40degress even when gaming with a 3090)
> Everyday settings = ~290 game cpu fps in SotTR @ 1080p lowest (300fps when pushed)
> ...


Some more testing in windows11 

Getting some pretty good numbers in dram calc and for Aida64 memory latency.. 51.5ns for a dual ccd 5950x @ 1900:3800 IF aint too shabby 
There is something wrong with how Aida64 reads the L3 numbers in Windows11... But aida is a synthetic app and its real performance in real programs that should matter




Intel latency tester


Sandra inter thread efficiency benchmark



Spoiler: sandra log



SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
Aggregate Inter-Thread Bandwidth : 157.91GB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Benchmark Results
Average Inter-Thread Latency : 40.7ns (9.9ns - 63.4ns)
Inter-Thread (same Core) Latency : 10.0ns
Inter-Core (same Module) Latency : 20.9ns
Inter-Module (same Package) Latency : 59.6ns
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.

Performance per Thread
Aggregate Inter-Thread Bandwidth : 5GB/s
No. Threads : 32
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Performance vs. Power
Processor(s) Power : 105.00W
Aggregate Inter-Thread Bandwidth : 1540.01MB/s/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Average Inter-Thread Latency : 3.88ns/W
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Capacity vs. Power
Total Cache Size : 707.05kB/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Performance vs. Speed
Aggregate Inter-Thread Bandwidth : 33.69MB/s/MHz
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Average Inter-Thread Latency : 0.08ns/MHz
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Detailed Results
Processor Affinity : U0-U1 U2-U3 U4-U5 U6-U7 U8-U9 U10-U11 U12-U13 U14-U15 U16-U17 U18-U19 U20-U21 U22-U23 U24-U25 U26-U27 U28-U29 U30-U31
U0-M0C0T0 <> U2-M0C1T0 Data Latency : 19.8ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U4-M0C2T0 Data Latency : 22.0ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U6-M0C3T0 Data Latency : 19.0ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U8-M0C4T0 Data Latency : 19.9ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U10-M0C5T0 Data Latency : 19.7ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U12-M0C6T0 Data Latency : 20.6ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U14-M0C7T0 Data Latency : 20.4ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 61.8ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 62.2ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 62.0ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 61.9ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 61.7ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 60.9ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 10.0ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 18.5ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 19.4ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 19.1ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 20.1ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 19.7ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 56.6ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 56.8ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 57.6ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 57.4ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 58.0ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U0-M0C0T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U4-M0C2T0 Data Latency : 19.1ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U6-M0C3T0 Data Latency : 19.4ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U8-M0C4T0 Data Latency : 19.7ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U10-M0C5T0 Data Latency : 20.1ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U12-M0C6T0 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U14-M0C7T0 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 56.7ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 56.5ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 57.5ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 57.5ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 57.9ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 58.4ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 18.9ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 19.1ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 19.4ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 19.7ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 20.1ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 20.4ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 56.5ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 56.5ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 57.5ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 57.6ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 57.9ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U2-M0C1T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 58.5ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U6-M0C3T0 Data Latency : 19.8ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U8-M0C4T0 Data Latency : 20.7ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U10-M0C5T0 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U12-M0C6T0 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U14-M0C7T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 57.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 57.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 58.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 59.3ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 19.6ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 19.1ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 19.8ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 57.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 58.5ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 58.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 58.5ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U4-M0C2T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 59.5ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U8-M0C4T0 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U10-M0C5T0 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U12-M0C6T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U14-M0C7T0 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 57.3ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 57.3ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 58.2ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 58.9ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 19.6ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 19.4ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 19.8ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 57.2ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 57.1ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 58.0ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 58.1ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 58.4ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U6-M0C3T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U10-M0C5T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U12-M0C6T0 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U14-M0C7T0 Data Latency : 21.9ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 57.7ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 58.0ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 59.1ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 59.3ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 20.4ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 19.7ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 20.7ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.9ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 57.9ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 57.9ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 58.5ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 58.7ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 59.1ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U8-M0C4T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U12-M0C6T0 Data Latency : 21.9ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U14-M0C7T0 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 58.0ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 57.7ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 58.8ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 59.0ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 20.4ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 20.1ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 21.9ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 22.3ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 58.3ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 57.9ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 59.0ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 58.8ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 59.1ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U10-M0C5T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U14-M0C7T0 Data Latency : 22.4ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 58.5ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 58.8ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 59.5ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 20.6ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 20.6ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 20.6ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U12-M0C6T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U16-M1C0T0 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 59.5ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 20.7ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 22.0ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U14-M0C7T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U18-M1C1T0 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 22.5ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 22.0ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 61.4ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 22.5ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 22.0ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U16-M1C0T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U20-M1C2T0 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 59.5ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 59.3ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U18-M1C1T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U22-M1C3T0 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 21.4ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 61.4ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 22.5ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 21.4ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U20-M1C2T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U24-M1C4T0 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 21.9ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 21.4ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U22-M1C3T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U26-M1C5T0 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 61.0ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 60.9ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 22.9ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 22.1ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U24-M1C4T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U28-M1C6T0 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 61.3ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 20.7ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U26-M1C5T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U30-M1C7T0 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 60.8ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 22.1ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U28-M1C6T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U1-M0C0T1 Data Latency : 61.1ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U30-M1C7T0 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U3-M0C1T1 Data Latency : 23.0ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 23.4ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 22.4ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 22.8ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 63.4ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 62.3ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 62.9ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 62.3ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 62.7ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 61.8ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 62.1ns
U1-M0C0T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 62.0ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U5-M0C2T1 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 20.4ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 20.6ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 61.3ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 61.0ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U3-M0C1T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U7-M0C3T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 21.8ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 20.6ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 20.7ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 61.6ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 60.8ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 61.2ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 61.0ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 61.0ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.9ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U5-M0C2T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U9-M0C4T1 Data Latency : 20.5ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U7-M0C3T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U11-M0C5T1 Data Latency : 20.8ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 20.6ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U9-M0C4T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U13-M0C6T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 22.0ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U11-M0C5T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U15-M0C7T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 61.4ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U13-M0C6T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U17-M1C0T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 59.7ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U15-M0C7T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 60.2ns
U17-M1C0T1 <> U19-M1C1T1 Data Latency : 22.2ns
U17-M1C0T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 22.5ns
U17-M1C0T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U17-M1C0T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 22.0ns
U17-M1C0T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U17-M1C0T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U17-M1C0T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U19-M1C1T1 <> U21-M1C2T1 Data Latency : 21.6ns
U19-M1C1T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U19-M1C1T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U19-M1C1T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U19-M1C1T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U19-M1C1T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U21-M1C2T1 <> U23-M1C3T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U21-M1C2T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 21.4ns
U21-M1C2T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U21-M1C2T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.0ns
U21-M1C2T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U23-M1C3T1 <> U25-M1C4T1 Data Latency : 20.9ns
U23-M1C3T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.4ns
U23-M1C3T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.2ns
U23-M1C3T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.9ns
U25-M1C4T1 <> U27-M1C5T1 Data Latency : 21.3ns
U25-M1C4T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.1ns
U25-M1C4T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 21.7ns
U27-M1C5T1 <> U29-M1C6T1 Data Latency : 21.5ns
U27-M1C5T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 22.5ns
U29-M1C6T1 <> U31-M1C7T1 Data Latency : 22.2ns
1x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 25.88GB/s
4x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 27.09GB/s
4x 256bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 108.12GB/s
4x 1kB Blocks Bandwidth : 328.23GB/s
4x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 535.84GB/s
16x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 765.65GB/s
4x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 1TB/s
16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 744.45GB/s
8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 499.46GB/s
4x 1MB Blocks Bandwidth : 131.74GB/s
16x 1MB Blocks Bandwidth : 24.88GB/s
8x 4MB Blocks Bandwidth : 18.44GB/s

Benchmark Status
Result ID : AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor (2M 16C 32T 4.8GHz, 1.9GHz IMC, 16x 512kB L2, 2x 32MB L3)
Microcode : A20F10-1009
Computer : ASUS System Product Name (ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI))
Platform Compliance : x64
No. Threads : 32
System Timer : 10MHz
Page Size : 4kB

Processor
Model : AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor
URL : https://www.amd.com
Speed : 4.8GHz
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 2.2GHz - 3.4GHz - 4.8GHz
Modules per Processor : 2 Unit(s)
Cores per Processor : 8 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 2 Unit(s)
Front-Side Bus Speed : 100MHz
Revision/Stepping : 21 / 0
Microcode : A20F10-1009
Latest Version : A20F10-16
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache : 16x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L1I (1st Level) Code Cache : 16x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 16x 512kB, 8-Way, Fully Inclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 2x 32MB, 16-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 16 Thread(s)
Rated Power (TDP) : 105.00W

Memory Controller
Speed : 1.9GHz (100%)
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 950MHz - 1.9GHz

Performance Enhancing Tips
Warning 5010 : Cannot use Large Memory Pages due to lack of privileges.
Notice 242 : Dynamic OverClocking/Turbo engaged. Environment conditions may influence performance.
Tip 229 : CPU microcode update available. Check for an updated System BIOS with updated microcode.
Tip 3 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.



New SotTR cpu game average fps record without even pushing = 306 fps





5950x @ 4700/4600 static OC, SMT enabled
4x8GB memory sticks
Hwinfo open
Windows 11
Flat CL 14-14-14-14 timings
T1 setup-time
*19819.2 H/S over 15min run in Monero miner*
upto 629 H/S per core


----------



## Det0x (Jun 30, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Some more testing in windows11
> 
> Getting some pretty good numbers in dram calc and for Aida64 memory latency.. 51.5ns for a dual ccd 5950x @ 1900:3800 IF aint too shabby
> There is something wrong with how Aida64 reads the L3 numbers in Windows11... But aida is a synthetic app and its real performance in real programs that should matter
> ...


Even more Windows11 testing 

Geekbench 3





Geekbench 4
My current GB4 highscore from earlier this year (8215/74733 points)




Geekbench 5
My current GB5 highscore from earlier this year (1844/20054 points)




Some memory testing:












Some 3dmark benches, but its hard to compete when you run with stock bios and cooling on the graphic card (haven't even replaced the pads)
But i think im getting some pretty good cpu scores 



https://www.3dmark.com/cpu/31738




https://www.3dmark.com/pr/1102449




https://www.3dmark.com/spy/21199544
My current highscore from earlier this year = 21861 points




https://www.3dmark.com/fs/25824048
My current highscore from earlier this year = 14329 points

Some game benches:







CTR set to kill settings:




Think im done with my Windows11 testing now... Syntetic aida64 have some problems reading L3 bandwidth and latency for Zen3, but the real performance in programs/benches is atleast as good as with Windows10


----------



## xeoMe (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi All,

Pretty new in overclocking but heard low latency in AIDA64 works well for FPS in COD Warzone.
Anyone knows how to get it even lower?

I did manage 55.2ns with these settings but got higher after installing some windows programs.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2021)

This is in windows I just forgot to post the timings oops. Just cant hit that low latency like I could with my 5600X  

Its like a fast truck.. beta bios not as good as the last.. getting there though..


----------



## Det0x (Jul 9, 2021)

New even faster memory settings 
*51.1ns* with both CCD enabled + 4 memory sticks @ 1.54vdimm:




Full stresstesting:
20 cycles TESTmem 1usmns cfg
3000% in Karhu RAM Test
y-cruncher all stresstests, 4 iterations (SFT is a 300 watt load with current settings)


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2021)

What a ripper so glad I kept her


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 10, 2021)

Some guys are getting 42ns latency with this same RKL memory kit, but I believe they're using custom bioses made up by Shamino with ASUS-ROG.

Either that, or they're much smarter than I am. 

Just look at that READ SPEED 78,106MB/s, Yeowza!


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 10, 2021)

This is how RKL should be.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 10, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> This is how RKL should be.
> 
> View attachment 207321


Maximus XIII Apex! That's an outstanding latency score! 

I'm just running a Noctua Air Cooler.

Instead of buying an 11900K (binned was $900 on launch day ) I don't need more than 10threads for my work apps, *I got a binned 11600K i5 instead for only $330 and a new Z590 ddr4 b-die kit.*

5066Mhz 17 17 37 is pure love.

The QVL on the mem kit is "ASUS Z590 only" which I find extremely curious. No other manufacturer can run this kit at XMP???


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2021)

I wish latency like these were easy to achieve, at least with AMD.. maybe when they move to LGA..









						How Low Can You Go? Memory Latency Competition - AIDA64
					

Leaderboards are located at the bottom of this post - *Updated 3/14 4:00am*  I thought it would be cool to get a "pulse" on some of the newer systems and see how modern platforms perform in terms of memory latency. We can compare and contrast to older generations as well (DDR3 vs DDR4 vs dual...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I wish latency like these were easy to achieve, at least with AMD.. maybe when they move to LGA..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about latency like THIS? 

My older - Z390 Dark 8086K build.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2021)

Holy shit, is that safe mode or a glitch?

If neither, then holy balls I have some work to do


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Holy shit, is that safe mode or a glitch?
> 
> If neither, then holy balls I have some work to do



Maybe it's an AIDA64 software artifact. Or maybe Albus Dumbledore visited my computer room and IT'S REAL!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> This is in windows I just forgot to post the timings oops. Just cant hit that low latency like I could with my 5600X
> 
> Its like a fast truck.. beta bios not as good as the last.. getting there though..
> 
> View attachment 207147


That latency really ain't bad though.

What RAM do you have specifically?

I got 2 stick kit of Teamgroup xtreem 2x16 (DR) at 3600 C14 1.45v (B-die, higher binning though?) for my new build and hoping to run 3800-4000 on it. Not sure of timings. but hoping 14-14-14-34

Itll be a learning curve for me I think. Never had a personal AMD rig before.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That latency really ain't bad though.
> 
> What RAM do you have specifically?
> 
> ...


No I know it isn’t terrible.. it’s fairly decent. I was just moaning about how much tighter my 5600X is, and seeing how tight a 5950X is totally messes with my ocd. 4000 14-15-15-15-35 should be ok with 1.55. I couldn’t nail down 4K flat 14s with under 1.65v. But has been to 4200 flat 14s 

I have two sets of 3200C14.

Edit: G.Skill Royals are what you see when I run 2 sticks, and for two pairs I add the Black and Whites


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> No I know it isn’t terrible.. it’s fairly decent. I was just moaning about how much tighter my 5600X is, and seeing how tight a 5950X is totally messes with my ocd. 4000 14-15-15-15-35 should be ok with 1.55. I couldn’t nail down 4K flat 14s with under 1.65v. But has been to 4200 flat 14s
> 
> I have two sets of 3200C14.
> 
> Edit: G.Skill Royals are what you see when I run 2 sticks, and for two pairs I add the Black and Whites


Temps are probably pretty high on those DIMMs at that voltage. I dont think i wanna run much higher than 1.45. maybe 1.5 if i have too. Curious too see what kind of performance gain there is for 3600 vs 4000 on ram fcl at 1800 and 2000 respectively.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Temps are probably pretty high on those DIMMs at that voltage. I dont think i wanna run much higher than 1.45. maybe 1.5 if i have too. Curious too see what kind of performance gain there is for 3600 vs 4000 on ram fcl at 1800 and 2000 respectively.


No not at all. Typical at 1.5-1.55v is 23-32c idle/load. Pretty much the same as 1.35v. There is a bunch of us in here who have the numbers you seek in this thread 

Edit:

My case flow is ridiculous..


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 10, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Temps are probably pretty high on those DIMMs at that voltage. I dont think i wanna run much higher than 1.45. maybe 1.5 if i have too. Curious too see what kind of performance gain there is for 3600 vs 4000 on ram fcl at 1800 and 2000 respectively.


Temp scaling with volts on b-die is pretty minimal, even at 2.05V they don't get super warm without a fan.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 11, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> Temp scaling with volts on b-die is pretty minimal, even at 2.05V they don't get super warm without a fan.



Did some initial testing with a new Z590 DDR4 b-die kit at 1.625v with the Maximus XIII Apex board and no real thermal issues.

Except for that one time. 





Doood, stop telling jokes, AIDA64 scores are serious sh*t.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 11, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Did some initial testing with a new Z590 DDR4 b-die kit at 1.625v with the Maximus XIII Apex board and no real thermal issues.
> 
> Except for that one time.
> 
> ...


3 RAM slots? wtf


----------



## freeagent (Jul 11, 2021)

My board only goes to 1.85v.. it’s kinda soft like that heheh. I only gave 1.65 because I’m a little soft too


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 11, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 3 RAM slots? wtf


Its a 2 RAM slots. The other slot is for m2.


----------



## Plug (Jul 14, 2021)

Guys whats a good memory kit for overclocking on a x570 msi godlike board 4dims
with a 5950x 

Price is not object, whats the best for tweaked and standard out the box ;D just kooking for a monster 4 kit set  that will do unreal timings @4000mhz or above


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jul 14, 2021)

@Plug you would need 4 4000MT rated DDR4 dimms , score a lucky CPU and for good measure GOD-like tweaking skills. All that, my 2 cents assuming your motherboard will not be a limiting factor.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 17, 2021)

I got this 5333Mhz Hynix kit arriving Tuesday. I don't think it will be a low-latency Superhero. 

But I have that Need For Speed.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

I would absolutely be all over stuff like that, except it is of no use to me 

1:1 is best for my setup. My board doesn't really like anything passed 4533, or 1 tick from 4600.. and this CPU doesn't like anything more than 4400, and no point in that because I can only get my FCLK stable up to 1900, and its best to run it 1:1. It makes me very sad. But to be fair I knew that when I invested in AMD. I got extremely lucky with my 5600X.. That thing is a freak. But as you can see it those timings don't really make any difference in Aida.

If you knew my sister I would send you this ram to try on your Intel setup..


----------



## Plug (Jul 17, 2021)

hmmmm

see thats another question i wanted to ask why is my latency high above 60ns and my L3 scores and latency is abnormal compared to others.
4x teamgroup 4000mhz 18.18.18.38 T1 memory -BDIE-

running @1.48-1.5v with tight timings.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

I can’t speak for your memory but your L3 is because of 11.


----------



## Plug (Jul 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I can’t speak for your memory but your L3 is because of 11.



11 ???? 11 what ? windows 11 ? yes i run windows 11 but this same issue is happening on windows 10 also.
it would be great to figure out why the L3 scores are crap and the L3 latency is through the roof lol, and finally after that how to get my memory latency under 60ns it possible lol


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

Don’t get mad at me email the aida64 team. My L3 looks like yours only when I run 11.


----------



## Plug (Jul 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Don’t get mad at me email the aida64 team. My L3 looks like yours only when I run 11.



Im not getting mad 
though this issue happens if i run 10 or 11 and im using the latest version of aida64


----------



## freeagent (Jul 18, 2021)

That is really weird, I have not seen that before other than with 11. Everything does look normal other than your L3 being out to lunch


----------



## Espionage724 (Jul 20, 2021)

What's up with the L3 cache readings on Windows 11? Is it an AIDA64 issue, or is the L3 cache just slow on current W11 builds?

Here's my scores for a 2700X. Had a hard time trying to get my memory stable, and ended up just keeping Auto DRAM settings and timings. I'm running 4 G.SKILL sticks (2 Samsung B-die, 2 Hynix CJR) at 1.4V; stability seemed to improve when I upped the voltage from 1.35V to 1.4V, but I wonder if I could increase voltages beyond that for a higher clock? I have a fan on my RAM sticks.

Windows 10:





Windows 11:


----------



## kane nas (Jul 20, 2021)

my old 2700x, I had thrown a lot of work to reach the frequency
 in the memories at 3466
The previous...
and the new one


----------



## shemuru (Jul 21, 2021)

shemuru said:


> View attachment 197214View attachment 197215


Update.


----------



## Akira1364 (Jul 23, 2021)

DDR4? Who needs it!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2021)

There is a bit of a difference between 3770K and 5900X 

This is just 900 9-9-9-24 1T with some mixed ram.. I can get her lower if I switch this ram out, or even tuned it a little but would rather have 12GB vs 8GB for daily life..


----------



## Lindatje (Jul 24, 2021)

AMD Ryzen 5800x. 32GB DDR4 GSkill flare x 3200MHz CL14


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 25, 2021)

Up to 3733CL14, think I might leave it here for a daily. 3800CL14 definitely doable, but ends up hotter than I want for a daily.

I'll leave the 60GB/s and quest for sub-50ns to my soon-to-be-a-pair of APUs -


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 25, 2021)

Just plug in 5066Mhz 17 17 37 1.600v 1T and call it a day. I mean a daily.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Just plug in 5066Mhz 17 17 37 1.600v 1T and call it a day. I mean a daily.
> 
> View attachment 209809


Look how far they have come.. my 3770K is a few posts up and it just got slaughtered


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Look how far they have come.. my 3770K is a few posts up and it just got slaughtered



I used to run this Dominator GT kit with my 3770K at a mindblowing speed of 2400Mhz 

Those extra-long heatspreaders really got RED HOT!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 25, 2021)

I bought some Kingston 2400s a couple of years ago.. omg they were so bad. I knew the first time my board wouldn't post with them they would be a problem lol. I couldn't get 2400 to run reliably  The timings were toilet swirls anyways. I do have some Perfect Storms and Trident Z that I can run together at 2133 8-9-8 or 2200 9-10-9 I think.. not the same though.. I have some Super Talents that can run higher speeds @ 6-6-6 and even higher with 7-7-7.. they actually work on my OC Formula lol.. couldn't get them to work on my P8Z77-V. One day I'll play with them some more, its a 3x2GB kit though.


----------



## Akira1364 (Jul 26, 2021)

Best balance of decent bandwidth / low latency I've ever been able to achieve with DDR3, to date:


----------



## freeagent (Jul 26, 2021)

Try turning your CPU multi down, you might pick up some latency.. sounds backwards I know..


----------



## chrisdcollins82 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi all. I'm running a 5900x @ stock with a 128GB (4 x 32GB) G. Skill 3200 kit with D.O.C.P. enabled.

I constantly get half the write speeds (25,000MB) as I do the read speeds (50,000MB). I popped in a different ram kit (16GB x 2) and the same thing happens. 

This has been bothering the crap out of me. Does anyone know why I'm only getting half the ram write speeds? x570 Tuf Gaming Plus Wifi is the motherboard. this happens on all the bioses.

Again I'm running a 5900x. I thought 5900x were not affected by the half-write ram speeds????  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 27, 2021)

Need to find an i7 for this thing for the 2:12 mem divider.


----------



## Akira1364 (Jul 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Try turning your CPU multi down, you might pick up some latency.. sounds backwards I know..


Yeah, I still haven't quite found the best combination of core / uncore multipliers quite yet I don't think.

Also, @DR4G00N, 2055MHz / CL7 is nuts for first-gen Core! Really nice results.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2021)

I wonder if that is BBSE?


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I wonder if that is BBSE?


PSC X. It's IMC limited, wouldn't do 2100 no matter what, need some more cpu's to try.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2021)

I recently sold my OCZ Reaper HPC’s. They were 800 6-8-6 and could only manage 1000 7-9-7.. I think.. Those are waay better lol..

Edit:

I may be been too gentle with vdimm


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2021)

Some crazy 2T action 







Edit:

But its stable with 1.45v.. not bad..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 28, 2021)

@freeagent that 5.15GHz single core really stepping in to save the day lol, I'm very jealous of your CPU






Viable at 1.5V again, thanks solely to 2 x A14 2000rpm push-pull on the C14S providing testbench-like temps for the DIMMs  the underhanging A14 literally rests its rubber corners on the tops of the Trident Z heatspreaders


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I recently sold my OCZ Reaper HPC’s. They were 800 6-8-6 and could only manage 1000 7-9-7.. I think.. Those are waay better lol..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I may be been too gentle with vdimm


Always just comes down to luck, even with the right IC's and PCB they could still be trash. I have some Mushkin 1600 7-9-7 sticks with Elpida BDBG on KO-8117 PCB's, on paper they look promising but they're actually meh.

Or you could have great IC's on crap PCB's and they end up trash.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @freeagent that 5.15GHz single core really stepping in to save the day lol, I'm very jealous of your CPU
> 
> View attachment 210267
> 
> ...


I would like to say its my tuning but that would be a lie


----------



## 9_cat_black_6 (Jul 31, 2021)

This is my poor R5 2600 with dual rank bad B-die. Stock with XMP vs OC as tight as I can get it.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 31, 2021)

Stock 2600X limited@95W with my poor Hynix CJR (sadly not stable enough to keep it for daily use)


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 2, 2021)

GSkill 3800/14 B die SR modules, tuned.
OCCT stable. 1.6v











Got the 1050ti in there as the 3070 was sold, and waiting until my waterblock for the 3080 arrives


----------



## freeagent (Aug 2, 2021)

So it’s ok to run vddgs and vddp that high? Shit.. I want to try but I am 14 hours from home.. should be home Tuesday..


----------



## DR4G00N (Aug 5, 2021)

Got a couple i5 750's to try, IMC is way faster than the Clarkdale chips. Board also worked much easier with Lynnfield.
Couldn't get it to do 2150 stable though no matter what, probably something sub-timing related or the cpu can't do 215 bclk stable, tried lower mem speed but same result.





Edit: Here's one on 1366 for comparison, the 920 ran out of uncore (this is at 1.55 or 1.6V VTT). Could probably do better with a Xeon instead.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 6, 2021)

Stock "ish"


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2021)

So much for it being a "shittier 5600X", eh?

That's a 4-ish nanosecond gain from Renoir apples-to-apples. Did lose a bit of copy compared to Renoir though. Seems to be a consistent thing, might just be a Zen 3 quirk or part of their power optimizations for IF on Cezanne.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 6, 2021)

What a beaut!

Here’s my shitty 5600X for comparison 





Don’t forget to turn spread spectrum off


----------



## glnn_23 (Aug 6, 2021)

Ryzen 5700g


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 7, 2021)

Pushing the daily envelope a little further before I move to the MSI B550 ITX





edit: did 5600G make my B-die automagically better?? Less VDIMM needed now

4266 and 4333 16-16-16 verified iGPU stable, but setting 4400 instantly nuked entire BIOS and needed to reflash


----------



## glnn_23 (Aug 8, 2021)

Might be at the limit here


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 9, 2021)

Probably going to be the final daily settings achievable on this board.









@glnn_23 what GPU are you using for benching? thinking of putting in either my 5450 or GT610 but both being EOL seem like will be a driver nightmare


----------



## glnn_23 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mate I just use an old Asus GTX560.


----------



## Coronajabona (Aug 10, 2021)

Hynix CJR


----------



## Woomack (Aug 13, 2021)

5000 1:1 on Samsung B / quick test and most timings at auto so could be better
Micron is much easier to stabilize, just results are worse.






For comparison Micron / Ballistix 2x16GB DDR4-3600 CL16 @5000 CL18 1:1, also no tweaking, just basic settings


----------



## Simkin (Aug 17, 2021)

Intel i7-5960X with Corsair Dominator Torque Special Edition 4x8GB b-die @ 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 2T 1.35V (3200 CL14 Kit)




AMD Ryzen 7 5700G with G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8GB b-die @ 3866Mhz 18-18-18-38-56 1T (1:1) 1.36V (3600 CL16 kit)


----------



## Mbellantoni (Aug 19, 2021)

5600x g skill neos 3600cl16 8gb x2 @ 4000cl 14-15-14-21 "ram stable" at 1.58.5v but i get whea 19's randomly. Went back down to 3800/1900. To stop whea 19's ..same timings but 1.56.5v stable. I dont have a pic but with the 3800 profile im at around 57.5k mb/s read and my latency is 54.8 on average. About a 5% loss of performance in high fps 1080p gaming compared to the 4000 profile.


----------



## Simkin (Aug 20, 2021)

Up from 3866Mhz 18-18-18-38-56 to 4000Mhz 18-19-19-39-56, FCLK raised to 2000Mhz, so running 1:1. Still running 1.36VDIM, not touched any other voltages, or sub-timings. Not gonna chase any big numbers here, its my HTPC only.

But, my write speed is always alot lower then read, have tested 3600 CL16, 3733 CL16 and now 4000 CL18. From other benchmarks in here of users with 4000/5000 APU they are pretty much equal. B550M (mATX motherboard) Also my 3600Mhz 16-16-16-36 L1 Cache numbers was 1980-1068-2107, so higher than it is now, but i guess its normal as the timings where tighter?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 20, 2021)

@Simkin post up a Zentimings screenshot. The latency looks about right for 18-19-19, but your bandwidth is way down at least on copy where I'd expect 3600CL16 to be. I can understand a 1-2GB/s loss due to looser timings, but not 5GB/s. At 4000 16-16-16 on the 4650G:





I did consistently lose a tiny bit of read and copy on evey profile going from 4650G to 5600G and 5700G. But overall Cezanne enjoys ~3ns gain, and a gain in membench as well. AIDA is so fickle I generally only run it once and move onto membench


----------



## bissag (Aug 21, 2021)

What be the reason for not improving the latency between c14 and c16


----------



## Simkin (Aug 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @Simkin post up a Zentimings screenshot. The latency looks about right for 18-19-19, but your bandwidth is way down at least on copy where I'd expect 3600CL16 to be. I can understand a 1-2GB/s loss due to looser timings, but not 5GB/s. At 4000 16-16-16 on the 4650G:
> I did consistently lose a tiny bit of read and copy on evey profile going from 4650G to 5600G and 5700G. But overall Cezanne enjoys ~3ns gain, and a gain in membench as well. AIDA is so fickle I generally only run it once and move onto membench







Here it is


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2021)

Simkin said:


> Here is is



How about this:

tRRDS 4
tRRDL 6
tFAW 16
tWTRS 4
tWTRL 12
tWR 12
tRFC 320
tRDRDSCL 4
tWRWRSCL 4
tRTP 10
160ns tRFC is pretty lax and shouldn't require much more VDIMM than you use currently, but if necessary give it a 0.01-0.02V bump (assuming your current settings are completely stable)


----------



## Simkin (Aug 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> How about this:
> 
> tRRDS 4
> tRRDL 6
> ...


Thanks mate, it looks alot better now! i bumped dimm voltage up to 1.38v also.


----------



## mclaren85 (Aug 21, 2021)

Here is my monster without core performance mode and overclocking:


----------



## Simkin (Aug 21, 2021)

Some small adjustment to my 32GB b-die on my old 5960X. Adjusted all the sub-timings, and tRAS down from 34 to 32. Its over 80k read now. Latency under 51ns also. This old X99 system still hangs in pretty well


----------



## freeagent (Aug 21, 2021)

Simkin said:


> This old X99 system still hangs in pretty well


Oh yeah those old Intel's rock, latency was never a problem.. heck my 3770K can make it to mid 30s with old ddr3


----------



## mclaren85 (Aug 21, 2021)

Simkin said:


> Some small adjustment to my 32GB b-die on my old 5960X. Adjusted all the sub-timings, and tRAS down from 34 to 32. Its over 80k read now. Latency under 51ns also. This old X99 system still hangs in pretty well
> 
> View attachment 213578


How is your's is fast even my system is better on the paper?
That's not fair man:/


----------



## freeagent (Aug 21, 2021)

mclaren85 said:


> That's not fair man:/


You just gotta learn to tweak!


----------



## Simkin (Aug 21, 2021)

Seems like my 4000Mhz is not stable. It runs Aida fine even many times in a row, and a quick memtest (TestMEM) shows no error. I know this is not an indication of stability though.

The PC just reboots without any BSOD, just a black screen and im back at the login screen. Happend two times now.

I suspect the 2000 FCLK as i have not adjusted any other voltages than the vdimm.

Back to 1933/3866 to see if its stable without any voltage adjustment.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 21, 2021)

That speed is not stable for me even at 1.65v that’s 2v territory I think.

Edit:

I can get the speed stable but not with those timings. Try flat 15s that might work with about 1.5v

Edit again:

You will have to tweak voltage sometime soon


----------



## Simkin (Aug 21, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That speed is not stable for me even at 1.65v that’s 2v territory I think.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Im back at 1933/3866, still vdimm 1.38v with 18-18-18-36 and tweaked sub-timings. Aida now is 58900-58900-52700 and 55.0ns.

I just want to see how far i can push this without touching the voltage on the 5700G, its my HTPC only so no big deal anyway 

The FCLK on these APU's can, as far as i have read, go as high as 2500Mhz, but of course not without raising voltages.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 21, 2021)

Recently moved from 16GB to 32GB despite needing loose timings I'm pleased with the result and definitely saw improvements in other benches


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2021)

Simkin said:


> Seems like my 4000Mhz is not stable. It runs Aida fine even many times in a row, and a quick memtest (TestMEM) shows no error. I know this is not an indication of stability though.
> 
> The PC just reboots without any BSOD, just a black screen and im back at the login screen. Happend two times now.
> 
> ...





Simkin said:


> Im back at 1933/3866, still vdimm 1.38v with 18-18-18-36 and tweaked sub-timings. Aida now is 58900-58900-52700 and 55.0ns.
> 
> I just want to see how far i can push this without touching the voltage on the 5700G, its my HTPC only so no big deal anyway
> 
> The FCLK on these APU's can, as far as i have read, go as high as 2500Mhz, but of course not without raising voltages.



From that description it's definitely VSOC. Benching at 2500MHz (hell I'd say 2350MHz you're pushing it) is probably only possible if you don't use the iGPU. TM5 *can* catch IF errors once in a while but don't count on it. Frankly the iGPU is your best IF stress test, nothing comes close   

My B550I Aorus Pro AX has always had a problem with any Renoir and Cezanne APU in that its LLC implementation sucks ass, and as soon as >10A of current flows through the SOC domain (ie. any significant iGPU load), VSOC drops like a brick. When that happens and VSOC isn't sufficient to sustain the IF at given speed, then instant reboot, no BSOD. Not sure if your Steel Legend suffers the same problem, you'd have to watch HWInfo.

Solution is just to set higher VSOC to raise the vdroop floor a bit. I'm at 1.256V SOC on 2300 iGP/2166 IF because it droops from 1.256V to 1.17V in game......I know someone who runs north of 1.3V SOC to sustain 2400/2200

The problem with trying to get vendors to try and fix something like this is that the only people who will have this issue are those that seriously use the iGPU. Anything (even Prime95 Large FFT or TM5/HCI) pales in comparison to iGPU usage in terms of VSOC current.


----------



## Simkin (Aug 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> From that description it's definitely VSOC. Benching at 2500MHz (hell I'd say 2350MHz you're pushing it) is probably only possible if you don't use the iGPU. TM5 *can* catch IF errors once in a while but don't count on it. Frankly the iGPU is your best IF stress test, nothing comes close
> 
> My B550I Aorus Pro AX has always had a problem with any Renoir and Cezanne APU in that its LLC implementation sucks ass, and as soon as >10A of current flows through the SOC domain (ie. any significant iGPU load), VSOC drops like a brick. When that happens and VSOC isn't sufficient to sustain the IF at given speed, then instant reboot, no BSOD. Not sure if your Steel Legend suffers the same problem, you'd have to watch HWInfo.
> 
> ...



Yep, i assume VSOC. however, if i decide to raise it, i only need to raise VSOC? As there is more voltages to adjust like VDDG etc.

And do you think 1933 fclk will be ok without touching any voltages?

When it comes to the Steel Legend, it has a 10-Phase Power Supply, and the top boards from ASRock have 14 and 16 Phases, so i dont know how much this will affect the power delivery, vdroop etc "50A Dr.MOS" and "Premium 60A Power Choke" Seems to be the same on my mATX Steel Legend as the top ATX boards from ASRock.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2021)

Simkin said:


> Yep, i assume VSOC. however, if i decide to raise it, i only need to raise VSOC? As there is more voltages to adjust.
> 
> And do you think 1933 fclk will be ok without touching any voltages?
> 
> When it comes to the Steel Legend, it has a 10-Phase Power Supply, and the top boards from ASRock have 14 and 16 Phases, so i dont know how much this will affect the power delivery, vdroop etc "50A Dr.MOS" and "Premium 60A Power Choke" Seems to be the same on my mATX Steel Legend as the top ATX boards from ASRock.



I know, I had the Steel Legend mATX for two days lol, sent it back because none of the early BIOSes were stable and finished, it's not a bad lower midrange board at all.

Less to do with the VRM parts, more to do with the LLC implementation. By all standards the Aorus AX is one of the strongest ITX boards, but the B550I Gaming Edge Wifi has really tight VSOC LLC. Different VRM parts, but about as capable. But yeah, might want to keep an eye on your VSOC. Mine used to crash just watching a movie when I was trying to run 2000 IF at 1.15V.

Does just seem to be VSOC really for the APUs. I don't think they have nearly as conplex CLDOs functionality as chiplet CPUs (obviously, VDDG_IOD can't exist etc.).


----------



## Simkin (Aug 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I know, I had the Steel Legend mATX for two days lol, sent it back because none of the early BIOSes were stable and finished, it's not a bad lower midrange board at all.
> 
> Less to do with the VRM parts, more to do with the LLC implementation. By all standards the Aorus AX is one of the strongest ITX boards, but the B550I Gaming Edge Wifi has really tight VSOC LLC. Different VRM parts, but about as capable. But yeah, might want to keep an eye on your VSOC. Mine used to crash just watching a movie when I was trying to run 2000 IF at 1.15V.
> 
> Does just seem to be VSOC really for the APUs. I don't think they have nearly as conplex CLDOs functionality as chiplet CPUs (obviously, VDDG_IOD can't exist etc.)



Ok, i might try 2000 IF again, what VSOC should i set?


----------



## Akira1364 (Aug 21, 2021)

Managed to decently improve on my previous best results out here in DDR3 land. It's completely stable for daily use, too.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 22, 2021)

Just messin around..


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 22, 2021)

Simkin said:


> Ok, i might try 2000 IF again, what VSOC should i set?



1.15V might be a good place to start, but more important is to know how much your board droops with iGPU.


----------



## Simkin (Aug 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> 1.15V might be a good place to start, but more important is to know how much your board droops with iGPU.



In the BIOS i have;

*SoC/Uncore OC Voltage(VID)*
_Specify the SoC/Uncore voltage (VDD_SOC) in mV to support memory and Infinity Fabric overclocking. VDD_SOC also determines the GPU voltage on processors with integrated graphics. “SoC/Uncore OC Mode” needs to be enabled to force this voltage_

External Voltage Settings and Load-line Calibration:
*VDDCR_SOC Voltage*
_Input voltage for the processor by the external voltage regulator_

*VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration*
_VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration helps prevent VDDCR_SOC voltage droop when the system is under heavy loading_

Where should i set the 1.15v? And do i leave LLC Auto?


----------



## Simkin (Aug 23, 2021)

VDDCR_SOC was the correct one


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi,
Apex rabbit hole


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 31, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> How about this:
> 
> tRRDS 4
> tRRDL 6
> ...


Hi,
A lot of those numbers look familiar


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 3, 2021)

Looking to reduce vdimm here and I'm not sure that Aida 64 really suffers that much going from 3800c14 down to 3800c16.


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 3, 2021)

F4-4000C15Q-32GVK in XMP.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 3, 2021)

glnn_23 said:


> Looking to reduce vdimm here and I'm not sure that Aida 64 really suffers that much going from 3800c14 down to 3800c16.


You could drop to C15 2T GDM off and its still not bad.. That puts me somewhere in the upper mid 1.4v range..


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 3, 2021)

glnn_23 said:


> Looking to reduce vdimm here and I'm not sure that Aida 64 really suffers that much going from 3800c14 down to 3800c16.
> 
> View attachment 215314



What are you at volts-wise right now?

Temps look pretty good so unless you're at 1.55V already there's not much reason to sacrifice timings to reduce vdimm.

I run 14-15-15 at basically exactly the same timings, 140ns, 1.52V. I haven't noticed a real world difference dropping from 3800 14-15-15 to 3600 14-14-14 but not sure about CL16. AIDA doesn't reveal much about real performance


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 3, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> What are you at volts-wise right now?
> 
> Temps look pretty good so unless you're at 1.55V already there's not much reason to sacrifice timings to reduce vdimm.
> 
> I run 14-15-15 at basically exactly the same timings, 140ns, 1.52V. I haven't noticed a real world difference dropping from 3800 14-15-15 to 3600 14-14-14 but not sure about CL16. AIDA doesn't reveal much about real performance



In this run I am 3800c16 @ 1.35 Vdimm. 
This was to help a local fellow who was experiencing high temps running 3800c14 @ 1.525v. I suspect it it has more to do with temps inside his case.
Put it up here also in case someone else has temp issues.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 4, 2021)

As long as you are moving a good amount of air through the case you should be able to run 1.55v just fine.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 4, 2021)

glnn_23 said:


> In this run I am 3800c16 @ 1.35 Vdimm.
> This was to help a local fellow who was experiencing high temps running 3800c14 @ 1.525v. I suspect it it has more to do with temps inside his case.
> Put it up here also in case someone else has temp issues.



Is it a 4DIMM setup? 2 dual rank DIMMs should never have any problems with a small fan blowing on them. A top exhaust fan to clear hot air from the area also helps, but priority is direct airflow.

4DIMM is a little bit harder but @freeagent manages just fine with raw airflow.

If it's destabilizing bc of temps, then he's not got enough airflow.

For me, the difference between fan and no fan is basically 1.37V vs 1.52V. And the 1.52V still runs 5c cooler


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello everyone, i share my results here.
I9 10850k
Gigabyte Z490 Elite AC
G.Skill 2x16 Gb DRank kit
1. Pic: TB
2. Pic: Original XMP 3200 MHz
3. Pic: 4266 MHz, Dram 1,5V, IO & SA 1.31V
4. Pic: 4600 MHz, Dram 1.6V, IO 1.35V, SA 1.38V


----------



## freeagent (Sep 7, 2021)

Just for fun..


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 11, 2021)

Older system trying to keep up.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Sep 14, 2021)

Not sure how this stacks up for a 3733 kit with somewhat loose timings.  This kit is actually advertised at CL17 but my XMP profiles keep it at 18 for some reason.







A bit more info on my RAM.  Hynix CJR


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Fouquin (Sep 17, 2021)

Little VIA controller trying so hard. _*Sad trombone*_


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 18, 2021)

Another sad trombone. The latency is actually quite good, but the throughput numbers are terrible. Numbers I have on hand for PC3200 CL2.5 on i865PE+NW 3.4Ghz  are 4967/4199/4022/111.2ns.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi,
Looks good only thing that's bad is the internet explorer icon lol


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 23, 2021)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T

Read: *60664 MB/s*
Write: *32532 MB/s*
Copy: *56055 MB/s*
Latency: *50.9 ns*


----------



## Det0x (Sep 23, 2021)

Over theoretical max read, write and copy bandwidth numbers for 1900:3800 speeds 
... With a dual CCD cpu running dual rank memory 





Full screenshot:




 With timings that are testmem 1usmus 25 cycles stable: 


*edit*

Guess i can also show my living room TV-computer @ daily 24/7 settings (also Testmem 1usmus 25 cycles stable)



APU's are so easy to tweak its not even funny, think i spent like 2 mins in the bios in total to achieve this


----------



## freeagent (Sep 27, 2021)

Just for fun..


----------



## JCL (Sep 28, 2021)

Lowest memory latency and lowest L3 so far.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 29, 2021)

I had to plug my 5900X back in.. only 1.45v on the mems.. Just running the Royals for now.. 2 sticks is easier to have some fun with anyways.. My board only runs up to 1.85 vdimm.. booo. Over 1.65v or so doesn't really get me much.. need that extra bump to 2v or so


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 29, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Over theoretical max read, write and copy bandwidth numbers for 1900:3800 speeds
> ... With a dual CCD cpu running dual rank memory
> 
> View attachment 217994
> ...


Impressive numbers on the 5950X! 

Dunno if you watch i2hard on youtube? They ran both the 5600G and 5700G at 4533 1:1 and 16-flat. Performance with the 5600G 4533cl16 is close to 5600X 3800cl14, about 5-10% in games.

I bet you can get anywhere from 4400 to 4600 1:1


----------



## Det0x (Sep 29, 2021)

CL13 run   
Completed 25 cycles TestMem 1usmus cfg
1.55 vdimm with active cooling
Dual rank 2x16gb




Bigger Aida screen:


----------



## freeagent (Sep 29, 2021)

Man that annoys me how 5900X is detuned. I don’t understand why 56,58,595 can hit low latencies but 59 is just a turd :/


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Man that annoys me how 5900X is detuned. I don’t understand why 56,58,595 can hit low latencies but 59 is just a turd :/


That's not true.
(from Internet)


----------



## freeagent (Sep 30, 2021)

Ok well I guess my board is shit and I will get the one I really want.. my son can use my strix haha..


----------



## tbob22 (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, couldn't say no to a 7920x and MSI x299 PRO for $300, also snagged 64gb of dual rank 3200mhz Silicon Power memory for $220. Not too bad for just about the cost of a 5900x.  Will be replacing my old E5-1680v2 / x79 workstation.

Just using the XMP profile. Subtimings are not great, write speeds seems a little low to me.

Currently at 4.4ghz and 3.2ghz on the mesh. Also included the zentimings from my 5600x build. I'm sure with a bit of tuning I can get over 100GB/s on read at least.


----------



## justiceleague (Oct 4, 2021)

zebra_hun said:


> Hello everyone, i share my results here.
> I9 10850k
> Gigabyte Z490 Elite AC
> G.Skill 2x16 Gb DRank kit
> ...




Doing 54000MB/S in 10.5ns!
BE WARNED, MIGHT CAUSE DROOLING!  I believe this is a new world record! It took me over 7 months and MANY MANY hours of long hard work, leaving no stones unturned to get these results. The current world record is 13.5ns but he was using a 2Gb stick and he has to push millions of volts to get it to posts. I guess as long as it posts to complete the benchmark then it's good enough for the judges. If you play any games on it, then there is no question it will blow up. Mine is rock solid! And passes every test out there. It passes 30 hours of memtest86, prime95 AVX/SSE 24HRS STR8! And last but not least, IMO is the hardest stress test to pass is OCCT AVX LARGE/ SSE MIX. Zero errors for 14 half hours. Playing on it is like to me feels like playing on a CPU that was overclocked to 7ghz using cryofreeze to kept it cool that I've tried out at a friend's house in the past. It is simply stunning and breathtaking and on another level of play once you go below 25ns with at least 3000 MHz.  I have post 3 results over a 6months period and the Ram of choice that I used for this experiment. Thank Samsung for your B-DIE. I would have never achieved anything close to it without it.


----------



## zebra_hun (Oct 4, 2021)

justiceleague said:


> Doing 54000mb/sec in 10.5ns!
> BE WARNED, MIGHT CAUSE DROOLING!  I believe this is a world record! It took me over 7 months and MANY MANY hours of long hard work, leaving no stones unturned to get this. The current world record is 13.5ns but using a 2Gb stick and he has to use millions of volts to get it to posts. As long as it posts to complete the benchmark then it's good. If you play the game on it, then there is no question it will blow up. Mine is rock solid! And passes every test out there. It passes 30 hours of memtest86, prime95 AVX/SSE 24HRS STR8! And last but not least, IMO is the hardest stress test to pass is OCCT AVX LARGE/ SSE MIX. Zero errors for 14 half hours. Playing on it is like to me feels like playing on a CPU that was overclocked to 7ghz cryofreeze to kept it cool that I've tried out at a friend's house in the past. It is simply stunning. It took me many trials and errors. I have post 3 results over a 6months period.


I do not really understand you. If you think of the last picture, I’m not saying it’s stable. On the bonus image, you can also see that I did not attach my stress test result. 
For me, that’s enough, if the test runs on it, I’m not going to run the P95 for 24 hours.
I have a normal 24/7 profile at 4133MHz, 1.38V. 
That's enough for me to play. 
I made a 4400 MHz profile yesterday, yes, stable. 
I need such extreme profiles for 3DMark, Superposition, for example. 
Well, this is an absolute world record here in the RTX3080 category. 16700 points is the peak if you search for it. (Everithings are OC'ed)


----------



## justiceleague (Oct 5, 2021)

zebra_hun said:


> I do not really understand you. If you think of the last picture, I’m not saying it’s stable. On the bonus image, you can also see that I did not attach my stress test result.
> For me, that’s enough, if the test runs on it, I’m not going to run the P95 for 24 hours.
> I have a normal 24/7 profile at 4133MHz, 1.38V.
> That's enough for me to play.
> ...


I have been a Ram Junky/Enthusiast since 2000 and have the luck of owning some super bin rams. There is something about them that drives me and many others nuts. I spend more money on my rams than my CPU. To me, your CPU is ONLY as good or fast as your Ram. I have the honor of tuning in some of the best ram kits in the world. Because I talked about it so much and as you know, not many people really think much about rams. They thought it is not worth going through all the hassle for a measly 5fps improvement. But little as they know, it was never about fps that you wanted super fast rams. It's about response time, the smoothness of how it makes your mouse respond to your computer and so so many other things that can't be measured. Most people thought that the more fps the better and that's about all that matter to most!
I have tuned many kits for friends, family, neighbors, etc., and have NEVER seen a CL 17-17-17-35 at 4600mhz that can run error-free for more than 3hours. However, one came very close to 2hrs 39 mins before it lit up with errors on memtest86. You post that picture for your own gratification of some sort of superiority to people. And to people that just started in this hobby will admire it and want to get that results in one day. Little do they know at this moment, I can say with experience that it is NOT possible! Why would you have that profile knowing that it is not just unstable, it is VERY, EXTREMELY not stable? The only reason is, for benching and I don't blame you because I used to do that. But I would always let them know that it is not stable and I would NEVER run it on my computer for any task but benching.


----------



## zebra_hun (Oct 5, 2021)

Please believe this, it exists 4600MHz Cl16 error free, I saw. It doesn’t work for me unfortunately, but since it’s not my photo, I won’t share it now. I will be sharing the image soon if I manage to fix the bugs. Control of the TM5 Extreme1 Anta777. 1.5 hour stress test, that's enough.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Oct 7, 2021)

Considering the platform, this seems like a pretty decent result. I wish AMD could find a way to get FCLK to run 1:1 above 3800. 
It's really lame that they can't get that right.


----------



## Det0x (Oct 7, 2021)

1:2 and default TM5 config at what seems to be XMP settings with GDM enabled on single rank memory ?
Seems excessive ^^  

Btw guys, this is anta777 new TestMem5 cfg: Absolut.
(its even harder then normal Anta777 extreme and 1usmus cfg o_0)

He posted it here and here.



> For 6-core processors time in main section in config need to increase 1750%.
> 16 threads -1250% (the config was written)
> 24 threads - >=830%
> 32 threads - >=625%
> 12 threads - >=1670%


Completed my run with twice the runtime: (1250% instead of 625% for 32threads 5950x)








Mistakes was made on the last screen.. (didnt notice r15 was hiding TM5 mainwindow)
Reason to show valid benchmate -> no trickery with windows timers


----------



## justiceleague (Oct 10, 2021)

zebra_hun said:


> Please believe this, it exists 4600MHz Cl16 error free, I saw. It doesn’t work for me unfortunately, but since it’s not my photo, I won’t share it now. I will be sharing the image soon if I manage to fix the bugs. Control of the TM5 Extreme1 Anta777. 1.5 hour stress test, that's enough.


I'm sure there are, but I have not seen it myself is all I'm saying. I apologize if I come up as rude or condescending. This hobby isn't as big as others and we need more people to make it more fun for everyone. I was looking at your lastest Aida bench results and you did a very good job and a very good latency esp at 4400 cl17-18-18. Normally it takes at least 4500mhz to get to 6800mb/s at cl17.  There's a simple way to kinda tell if your motherboard is happy or not with your timings or your RLT/IOL is looking at your read/write. I found that your motherboard is most happy when the read/write is perfectly in the middle or 90-98 percent read/write. But always the write speed has to be leading and not trailing behind. If it is, meaning that your RTL/IOL is a bit loose than what she wanted. Of course, she is happiest when it is half and a half though. I post some samples of mine.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Oct 10, 2021)

Det0x said:


> 1:2 and default TM5 config at what seems to be XMP settings with GDM enabled on single rank memory ?
> Seems excessive ^^
> 
> Btw guys, this is anta777 new TestMem5 cfg: Absolut.
> ...


Those are great results and you have a nice silicon sample. My 5950X is a mediocre bin. I've definitely seen worse, but it is pretty meh, and I am disappointed with the card I drew in the silicon lottery. You've got some nice RAM, too. My B-die is not binned as well. I am able to get it to post and load Windows with the same settings, but it has severe errors and ends up having a BSOD if I try to run TM5 or AIDA64 memory benchmark.

What kind of settings are you using to get one core to boosts to 30GHz? That is insane. I suspect that is why your memory read/write/copy speeds are so high, because the RAM clock and timings almost certainly wouldn't produce the same crazy good result.


----------



## HD64G (Oct 11, 2021)

My seemingly stable results after updating to the latest UEFI. I will try another TRFC setting later if it helps or not.


----------



## Ibizadr (Oct 15, 2021)

This is my 3200mhz @cl16 I change some timings according to some guides and dram calculator. What you guys think of it


----------



## HD64G (Oct 15, 2021)

I would try to reach at least 3466 or even 3600 with your 5800X. Use dram calculator for safe settings first and if ultra stable go for fast.


----------



## Ibizadr (Oct 15, 2021)

HD64G said:


> I would try to reach at least 3466 or even 3600 with your 5800X. Use dram calculator for safe settings first and if ultra stable go for fast.


I try with 3600 cl18--22-22-48 @1.4v and computer boot but after 5sec on windows I got bsod. So I only change some timings and keep the 3200mhz. The only thing I dislike it's the difference between read and write


----------



## HD64G (Oct 15, 2021)

Ibizadr said:


> I try with 3600 cl18--22-22-48 @1.4v and computer boot but after 5sec on windows I got bsod. So I only change some timings and keep the 3200mhz. The only thing I dislike it's the difference between read and write


This difference is typical of the 6 or 8-core Zen3 CPUs but don't make them weak in anything to bother with. Copy speed and latency are the important numbers. As for the test on 3600, try 3466 with higher SOC voltage. Should be pretty easy and stable and will give better performance in most workloads.

A bit lower voltage for SOC results in a bit better copy speed. Weird me thinks. If that is proven stable I am ok with that.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 17, 2021)

Just a pair of 3200C14


----------



## HD64G (Oct 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just a pair of 3200C14
> 
> View attachment 221138


Great numbers there but what is the VDIMM?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 17, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Great numbers there but what is the VDIMM?


I think I had it at 1.55, might have been 1.6.. I was trying a couple of different things.. 

Edit:

Back to my beastie.. I was actually going to sell it but keep getting low balled so I dropped it back in the socket.


----------



## 97pedro (Oct 18, 2021)

Considering it's the cheapest b die kit you can buy, being 3600mhz 17-18-18-38 stock at 1.35v, and also being a Ryzen 3000 platform, think it's preety nice


----------



## harm9963 (Oct 19, 2021)

About the same ,since a year ago.


----------



## Miky2147 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi, I have a 3950x, 2080Ti, Crosshair VIII Formula, G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-32GTZN. All STOCK (except the simple automatic DOCP of the ram from bios). I have Windows 11, all updated to latest version (Windows patch and AMD chipset). I noticed that the benchmarks with AIDA64 6.33.5700 of the L3 cache are slower than normal. On the AIDA64 website there is a benchmark of a 3950x better than mine: https://www.aida64.com/news/finalwi...icelake-rx5500-threadripper-3950x-3970x-3990x. Attached there are two of my benchmarks. What can I do? Thank you


----------



## dopemoney (Nov 6, 2021)

looking at other results, i'd say mine are respectable. good times!


----------



## Kyton72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi all.

does this look within spec?


----------



## JCL (Nov 17, 2021)

I did this with one CCD disabled eliminating the latency between the two. (like a 56/5800)
5180 Mhz (51.5 x 100.6)  H20 cooled. 
Max offsets, 200 over and 10x


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 17, 2021)

4x8GB B-Die @ 3600 C15 2T, 1.40V. Board doesn't OC mems well, any more with 4 dimm's and the speeds drop to half.

Gained around 8000MB/s Read over 3200 C14 XMP so it seems worthwhile.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 18, 2021)

Windows 11 is so pitiful. Ugh. They sorta fixed it, but now its not. This is an all core clock. I think I will bail on 11 tomorrow. 

Booooo.





I didn't bother waiting until tomorrow 

First run on a clean install..


----------



## tbob22 (Nov 18, 2021)

Got rid of the Silicon Power because it wouldn't pass memtest86 rowhammer test. Picked up some Hynix DJR 3200/cl16 on sale, at 3600 I needed push the uncore voltage quite a bit higher so 3466 is a good compromise. Haven't done any major tuning but I need stability, this is 7 pass memtest86 stable (about 96h), 20,000% karhu and 24h p95 blend.


----------



## JCL (Nov 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Windows 11 is so pitiful. Ugh. They sorta fixed it, but now its not. This is an all core clock. I think I will bail on 11 tomorrow.
> 
> Booooo.
> 
> ...


↑↑ nice L3 bandwidth ↑↑


----------



## freeagent (Nov 18, 2021)

Thank you sir


----------



## Oasis (Nov 18, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/o39mUSI







Samsung D-Die Dual Rank


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 18, 2021)

Nothing special tweaking. HyperX 32GB DDR4-3200 kit @ 3466, CPU @ PBO +200


----------



## freeagent (Nov 20, 2021)

Playing with all core clocks lately..


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't remember if I dropped this OC here yet. My apologies if I did already. Shmh


----------



## csh92 (Nov 21, 2021)

this is my first time trying to fine tune my RAM, comming from CL22 to CL16. i am pretty new to this. could i get out more? its an Corsair Vengeance 16 GB RGB kit


----------



## freeagent (Nov 23, 2021)

5600X powah   

I do like this CPU because it doesn't anger my fans like my 5900X does..

It is soo easy to cool


----------



## csh92 (Nov 23, 2021)

damn i need new ram when i see your score. wondering if its worth it. my latency seems not to get lower even at cl18 from cl22 i have like 82ns

and i manged to oc my 5600x to 4.7 on air cooling with 1.265v. which is prety insane i think.  sure it gets above 80c but bellow the temps amd allow for the chip. planing to buy an aio soon and some better ram if i cant tweak it more


----------



## freeagent (Nov 23, 2021)

I am just running 3200C14


----------



## csh92 (Nov 23, 2021)

what are ur stock timings?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 23, 2021)

csh92 said:


> what are ur stock timings?


3200 14-14-14-34 1.35v


----------



## han32 (Nov 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 5600X powah
> 
> I do like this CPU because it doesn't anger my fans like my 5900X does..
> 
> ...





freeagent said:


> Playing with all core clocks lately..
> 
> View attachment 225882
> 
> View attachment 225881


voltase memory?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 23, 2021)

han32 said:


> voltase memory?


1.6v


----------



## leonidas20 (Nov 30, 2021)

Is it normal to have inconsistent L3 cache speeds on zen 2? On a ryzen 5 3600 and I have to run the test 5 times to get a decent L3 cache mark. The rest of the test seems fine. Also performing very well in cinebench. It will go from 80,000 MB/s until I rerun that specific part of the L3 cache to reach 500 GB/s give or take. Any ideas on how I can improve that? Tried ultimate performance plan, ryzen balanced and high, balanced, tried pbo, reverted pbo and stuck with all core oc as my cinebench scores are incredibly higher. Also tried disabling virtualization. Maybe my bios needs updating although I can't do it currently. Also heard disabling TFP security windows 11 in the bios might help but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 2, 2021)

Girlfriend's against my test bench (before the cpu swap)


----------



## Taraquin (Dec 2, 2021)

csh92 said:


> this is my first time trying to fine tune my RAM, comming from CL22 to CL16. i am pretty new to this. could i get out more? its an Corsair Vengeance 16 GB RGB kit
> View attachment 225986
> View attachment 225985


Yes, use thaiphoon burner and find out what IC they have. You can probably run your ram at 3333-3466 if it`s a bad IC and at 3800-4000 if it`s a good one.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 5600X powah
> 
> I do like this CPU because it doesn't anger my fans like my 5900X does..
> 
> ...


Spicy, that 5ns over my 5950x is tasty, can't do more than 4000/2000 but at least I have sub 55ns, and for some reason better read and copy, and twice the write ofc due to both CCDs.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 2, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Spicy, that 5ns over my 5950x is tasty, can't do more than 4000/2000 but at least I have sub 55ns, and for some reason better read and copy, and twice the write ofc due to both CCDs.


I’ve always wondered about your 5950, is that stable? What a beast she is man! I would love if my 5900 could do that. It starts spewing whea’s as soon as you cross the line over 1900 1:1.. bummer.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah 100% stable, WHEA I get about 1 a month but TBH I have no issue with that. chkdsk comes up with no errors ever, and I have no crashes or BSODs after more than a year so whatever. 


freeagent said:


> I’ve always wondered about your 5950, is that stable? What a beast she is man! I would love if my 5900 could do that. It starts spewing whea’s as soon as you cross the line over 1900 1:1.. bummer.


I've noticed I could improve the subtimings a little over the months as better BIOS came out, also keeping the memory under 40c is key, if I didn't have those two fans it would throw errors at 45c and above in OCCT.

I only really care about the memory so much because I have a 240hz 1440p monitor, and you start to get CPU limited at HFR gaming.

I also don't know if my CPU cooling system is what's allowing the stability, as it's pretty balls to the wall, aside from getting more radiator or an external chiller there basically isn't anything I could do to improve it, and it's already on a dedicated CPU 240/40 rad.

Highly recommend Mayhems XTR nano white btw, it's zero maintenance aside from maybe running it through a coffee filter once a year if you're so inclined, but that's only necessary if you get debris in it from corrosion, which basically doesn't happen, it's biocidal properties also are inherent and don't degrade, additionally it has a better thermal capacity than water by several percent.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 2, 2021)

When I get home from work I am going to try and nail down 2K again. Your CPU is the example.. ever since you laid down that screenshot a few months ago I have been lusting for it lol.. thanks compadre, I appreciate it


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 2, 2021)

Could also be because i'm using the 3800/14 bin from Gskill, theoretically the same chips as in the 3200/14 B die, but maybe it's the RAM not the CPU IMC that's stopping you from getting 4000/2000, G skill have a new 4000/14 32GB dual rank kit I've been lusting after myself.


----------



## Anomander43 (Dec 2, 2021)

It was overclocked to 4000 when I was using just 2x8, but a friend of mine gifted me his 2x8 which were the same so having more ram beat higher overclock 







I'm open to suggestions on what to try tho, because I'm not too familiar with RAM overclocking.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 2, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Could also be because i'm using the 3800/14 bin from Gskill, theoretically the same chips as in the 3200/14 B die, but maybe it's the RAM not the CPU IMC that's stopping you from getting 4000/2000, G skill have a new 4000/14 32GB dual rank kit I've been lusting after myself.


I saw how high you had you your interconnects at, I think I am just being too soft with mine, might have to get a little more assertive with it 

Regardless, your results are outstanding and gives me something to aim for


----------



## Taraquin (Dec 3, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Could also be because i'm using the 3800/14 bin from Gskill, theoretically the same chips as in the 3200/14 B die, but maybe it's the RAM not the CPU IMC that's stopping you from getting 4000/2000, G skill have a new 4000/14 32GB dual rank kit I've been lusting after myself.


I think it has 1.55v xmp which requires good airfliw if tweaked, you may get same results getting a 4000cl16 1.4V kit and up voltage, but save money.



freeagent said:


> 5600X powah
> 
> I do like this CPU because it doesn't anger my fans like my 5900X does..
> 
> ...


You IO-die is golden, I can run 4133/2066 whea free, but need 1.23V soc, it steals a lot from the pwr budget so 4000 nets same result. 4200/2100 I haven't been able to boot.


----------



## Hardi (Dec 4, 2021)

could tighten things alot more probably, but those few ns doesnt seem to be worth it. 1.43v is nice and low to have.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 4, 2021)

^^

Pretty intense CPU 

I think this is about as tight as I can get it


----------



## JCL (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't remember seeing a tPHYRDL that low before. Is that 4 dimms?


----------



## freeagent (Dec 4, 2021)

JCL said:


> I don't remember seeing a tPHYRDL that low before. Is that 4 dimms?


Yessir, four dimms


----------



## maksover (Dec 9, 2021)

G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 2x16Gb


----------



## LittleKonae (Dec 9, 2021)

OLOy Blade RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model ND4U0840140BRADE


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 9, 2021)

@dgianstefani just curious, what's your AIDA and membench latency look like at 3800CL14? Doesn't matter what tRCD tRP, just looking to get a rough idea

I'm super envious of your SM570 being able to separate the RAM from the heat of the GPU compartment. But at the same time it'd be too hard for me to give up my Impact for a sandwich case


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @dgianstefani just curious, what's your AIDA and membench latency look like at 3800CL14? Doesn't matter what tRCD tRP, just looking to get a rough idea
> 
> I'm super envious of your SM570 being able to separate the RAM from the heat of the GPU compartment. But at the same time it'd be too hard for me to give up my Impact for a sandwich case


Can't remember tbh, I don't want to go back into the bios and change it sorry - just imagine a little slower lol.

Yeah, separated compartments are really ideal for heavily OC'd parts. The best part is that the airflow reaches both compartments equally.

I've attached a rather crude drawing - but this is my fan setup, cool air from bottom and sides, hot air from top making use of the chimney effect. It works well.





Since the case sandwich is vertical from the middle of the case, the airflow is identical, plus the GPU can draw air in from the ventilated side panel, and the hot exhaust gets blown out the top.

Additionally, no warm air is blown over the VRMs or any other components, as the radiator is set up for exhaust.

I took off the front panel that covers the 2.5" drive bays, which I don't need at all, and installed the reservoir/pump there - which works well for tube routing since the radiator ports are at the front of the case.

I'm pleased, because I have top tier cooling in a 13 litre case, with no component undervolting/compromise.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Mine. Don't look at me  Need to deffo tweak this ram.


----------



## csh92 (Dec 19, 2021)

got some new sweet g-skill memory love them


----------



## The King (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Hardi (Dec 22, 2021)

Hardi said:


> could tighten things alot more probably, but those few ns doesnt seem to be worth it. 1.43v is nice and low to have.
> 
> View attachment 227594



dno what changed, but using the same settings i'm now getting around ~56ns every time.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 22, 2021)

Nothing special.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 27, 2021)

Messing around with my 5600X.. opened a window just to run Linpack at 4700 all core lol.. managed to hit 154w PPT though.. not too shabby..


----------



## Det0x (Jan 5, 2022)

*Some async numbers just for fun *

Single rank




dual rank




My daily 24/7 dual rank settings, stable in everything


----------



## freeagent (Jan 9, 2022)

Just messin around..


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 9, 2022)

extra tXP 7 and txdll 26, otherwise ~ 42ns, but 1.45v is not fully stable for CL14, need CL15 which has similar 42ns




Intel latency checker says 40ns,
3737mhz  CL15-15-15-30, trfc 285







Gear2

4400mhz, trfc 350, rest auto but not fully stable for 1.50v









4266mhz is more stable, but still needs more adjustments.. this Z490 is a little picky with RL now, I had 10500 before.






my old best


----------



## damric (Jan 12, 2022)

Messing around with 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistix (Micron E)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Here's mine: (note that it was 63 ns not many days ago, the January patch-Tuesday CU, possibly caused a RAM latency increase!)




Note that I can't find where to disable spread spectrum. HWiNFO 64 reports RAM frequency at spread-spectrum values, but it shows exactly 1600 for FCLK and UCLK!
This is with the latest non-beta BIOS, 2.10. 

Does anyone think I should get some new RAM next month?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 12, 2022)

No. Would you care to elaborate?
le: screenshot of current setup at some settings.
latency is what it is because background apps.
4 8GB dual rank dimms @ 3200 cl16 flat- 32-48 (not the ram in my sys specs).


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 12, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> No. Would you care to elaborate?


I was measuring 63 ns some days ago, LOL. But I have a feeling I should get some new 3600 if not higher RAM! Also will look for lower timing values.

This is with the XPG Spectrix D41 with solely XMP at the 3200 profile. It has RGB, LOL. Didn't ask for rainbow stuff, oh well...


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 12, 2022)

Double capacity should be > than speed, I got 4 8GB(the ones in sys spec) single rank 4000MT spec dimms witch I cant run all 4 stably at 4000MT with 2000MHZ 1IFc-1NBc-1Mc ,only with 2 of them, with all 4 max 3600 at a cost of $300 because I had to scratch the upgrade itch when my pc was oh so pretty much good to go.


----------



## Jonny21 (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi everyone, could someone please explain to me why my L1 Cache score is so low?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 16, 2022)

Jonny21 said:


> Hi everyone, could someone please explain to me why my L1 Cache score is so low?


The RAM latency really stinks! I don't expect that as much on Intel. Is this a normal thing for Alder Lake, like it was with Matisse?! (3rd gen Ryzen)


----------



## OlivierMDVY (Jan 19, 2022)

Here is mine using my good old i7 8700K@4.8Ghz and DDR4 3600Mhz


----------



## Det0x (Jan 20, 2022)

When trying to extract the maximum performance = 100.25mhz baseclock lol




Memory settings stability tested:

200%RunmemtestPro = ~*1.5 hour*
25 cycles TestMEM5 1usmus cfg =* ~2.5 hours*
Y-cruncher, all tests = *6 hours*
20000% karhu ram test = ~*10.5 hours*


----------



## Pastuch (Jan 20, 2022)

Great thread, learned a lot so far. In particular, thanks FilipM for posting your results, they were a great baseline for me.

Looking for some advice, I'm chasing as much performance in Warzone as I can get. It seems like GDM really hurts my framerates in Warzone compared to 2t but getting 2t stable with 4x8 Viper B-dies is a real nightmare. I've been trying to pass 1900fclk for over 6 months and I'm convinced that's as high as this CPU can go.

*Does anyone have any suggestions for changes to my timings?* With only 2 dimms I was able to hit 52ns but with 4 dimms 54ns is the best I can do. I added the extra ram this week to try to improve my minimum frame rates in Warzone. It seems like it helped the average frame rates but the lows are still awful. What I'd really like is to keep the FCLK at 1900 and switch to 2T but I don't know where to go with my memory timings.

Voltages: Right now I'm running Auto Vsoc, VDDP, CCD and IOD. Ram is 1.45. Every time I try to change them I get less stability and worse performance.

CPU OC: Running PBO  -  PPT 185w, TDP 125v, EDC 170v.  +200mhz -25,-25,-15,-25,-20,-25. Scalar 1x. *Should I try 10x?

When I play Warzone my CPU never goes over 4.7 ghz, does that mean I should try lowering the +200mhz core down to +150mhz to see if I can get faster consistent all core clocks?*

Warzone performance: I go from up to 270 fps down to around 200 with occasional dips to 150 which drive me insane. I have an RTX 3080 and a 280hz monitor.

*My Asus Tuf X570 motherboard has a Digi VRM section, should I be changing anything in there?




*


----------



## freeagent (Jan 20, 2022)

It is impossible for me to stabilize anything over 1900 with 4x8 on my 5900X.  Actually, I cant stabilize anything over 1900 with 2 sticks on my 5900X either. I tried man, There is some kind of limit, I think its the CPU. Its been to 2000 with 2 sticks, but it turns into a WHEA generator and spits them out by the thousands  My 5600X has no problems sitting at 2K stable as a table, but tough to nail down anything after. Its been to 2100 a few times, its just for show though no chance of stability for me  at that speed. I suppose it could be AGESA putting a limit on things too, but I find it to be mildly unlikely.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 20, 2022)

It's the IOD having 2 CCDs communicating to and fro with it.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 20, 2022)

Its a problem voltage cant fix 

At least not with mine..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 20, 2022)

Half the cores active , SMT on , 48x multiplier @1,3875V , 4x8GB dual rank dimms.


----------



## AVATARAT (Jan 20, 2022)

Pastuch said:


> Great thread, learned a lot so far. In particular, thanks FilipM for posting your results, they were a great baseline for me.
> 
> Looking for some advice, I'm chasing as much performance in Warzone as I can get. It seems like GDM really hurts my framerates in Warzone compared to 2t but getting 2t stable with 4x8 Viper B-dies is a real nightmare. I've been trying to pass 1900fclk for over 6 months and I'm convinced that's as high as this CPU can go.
> 
> ...


Your result is very good, you can play a bit more with Curve Optimizer .
-___________________________


----------



## The King (Jan 21, 2022)

damric said:


> Messing around with 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistix (Micron E)


Nice tRCDRD 16 have you tested it using TestMem5 etc?
If you could post ZenTimings with VDIMM that would be great. Heres mine but with Dual Rank Micron E.Die


----------



## damric (Jan 21, 2022)

The King said:


> Nice tRCDRD 16 have you tested it using TestMem5 etc?
> If you could post ZenTimings with VDIMM that would be great. Heres mine but with Dual Rank Micron E.Die
> View attachment 233358


I tested it with AIDA64 and the built-in membench in the 1USMUS calc. It would also run the tighter 3200CL14 timings at 3600 with more voltage. That CPU with the very good memory controller is no longer on my test bench though. Currently testing a Ryzen 2700x, which so far is a disappointment.


----------



## The King (Jan 21, 2022)

damric said:


> I tested it with AIDA64 and the built-in membench in the 1USMUS calc. It would also run the tighter 3200CL14 timings at 3600 with more voltage. That CPU with the very good memory controller is no longer on my test bench though. Currently testing a Ryzen 2700x, which so far is a disappointment.


What voltage did you run for the RCD 16 @ 3600? 1.45?


----------



## damric (Jan 21, 2022)

The King said:


> What voltage did you run for the RCD 16 @ 3600? 1.45?


For the 1600AF it was 1.36v.

For same setting with this 2700X it takes 1.44v or it won't even POST. Crazy stupid weird huh?


----------



## The King (Jan 21, 2022)

damric said:


> For the 1600AF it was 1.36v.
> 
> For same setting with this 2700X it takes 1.44v or it won't even POST. Crazy stupid weird huh?


That 1600AF is Zen+ same like the 2700X both 12nm so it is weird.
Uping the SOC can help sometimes with DR Dimms or 4 SR Dimms.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Ibizadr (Jan 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> View attachment 233425


Whats your vddp ccd and iod voltages? Running at 1.1 soc?


----------



## freeagent (Jan 22, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> Whats your vddp ccd and iod voltages? Running at 1.1 soc?


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 22, 2022)

Not too bad.


----------



## md2003 (Jan 23, 2022)

Have had some time to play with the 12600k. Is hard to bring down latency in alder lake.  Ram needs some tuning, mostly was auto set by the mb. A Noctua NH-D14 (wtih 2x120mm 1800RPMs fans) is cooling this i5 and performs adequately.


----------



## Ibizadr (Jan 24, 2022)

I think it will improve a bit better, but currently im testing lowering my CCD and IOD voltages. Any tips or advices are welcome.

@Taraquin , @freeagent , whats yours thoughts? Sorry to mencionated but you guys was who helped me a lot in that long journey.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2022)

Tried my B die ram at 4000 16/16/16 1.45


----------



## The King (Jan 24, 2022)

Disabling GDM did improve performance.


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 24, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> I think it will improve a bit better, but currently im testing lowering my CCD and IOD voltages. Any tips or advices are welcome.
> 
> @Taraquin , @freeagent , whats yours thoughts? Sorry to mencionated but you guys was who helped me a lot in that long journey.
> 
> ...


Try a bit lower ras and rc, but keep 14 between since ras+rp=rc, with your voltage maybe ras 24, rc 38 works? Rrdl 4, wtrs 3, wtrl 7 or 6, wr 12, rtp 6 (wr=2 x rtp), rfc should be divideable by 8 og 8gb kits so try 256 or 248. Not sure if it helps, but worth a shot. Getting wr=2 x rtp might be most important


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2022)

and here it is at 3600 14.14.14.38 1.45v


----------



## AVATARAT (Jan 24, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4192MHz 16-17-14-28-2T

*Read: 62229
Write: 33535
Copy: 57686
Latency: ~50.3



*


----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2022)

I was playing with my 5600X yesterday, that little CPU is such a tight unit, love it..





And I just ran this one now..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2022)

Here's another run of mine at 4000 mem cpu stock




And here is one with ram at 3600c16 and BCLK at 105, as i want to see if it makes my PC unstable. You can see the ram speed boost from just +5 BCLK


----------



## The King (Jan 28, 2022)

So I was bored again at 2am and this is the result.  
Thats right 3667MT/s On a 1700X! This Micron E Die RAM is insane.


----------



## Ibizadr (Jan 28, 2022)

The King said:


> So I was bored again at 2am and this is the result.
> Thats right 1833.33 On a 1700X! This Micron E Die RAM is insane.
> View attachment 234291


Pretty impressive on a 1700x bro. Do you know how to get rid of whea 19? Or only premium mobos support 3800mhz + without whea 19 errors? I can boot after 3800mhz and stable but get whea errors


----------



## The King (Jan 29, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> Pretty impressive on a 1700x bro. Do you know how to get rid of whea 19? Or only premium mobos support 3800mhz + without whea 19 errors? I can boot after 3800mhz and stable but get whea error


Your board can support up to 4133Mhz with Zen2 and Zen3 so its probably your timings that need to be adjusted to get rid of the WHEA errors.

If you running Micron Rev E  RAM like me then try higher tRCDRD start with 20 even 22 and loose overall timings also loose tRFC 630 then drop them to test for errors.

I can boot 3733 into the BIOS but windows will not boot. I will do some more testing today hopefully I can get into windows with 3733 stable.


----------



## Det0x (Feb 7, 2022)

Det0x said:


> *Some async numbers just for fun *
> 
> Single rank
> View attachment 231333
> ...


Alittle bored by my current rig, so playing around with different stuff..
This is my project memory air cooling edition overkill 




This allows me to daily 1.6vdimm without any problems.. Maximum memory temp is ~35 degrees with my current setup.

My everyday new 1900:3800 24/7 profile
New cooling (vdimm) allows me to run tWTRS = 2, tWRRD/tRDWR @ 2/8 and tRFC = 216 (sub 120ns)



Some stability testing with said profile:



25 cycles TestMem 5 1usmus cfg
1 hour OCCT CPU large dataset
2 hours y-cruncher all tests
I made a mistake with the saving of screenshot, but i also had 4 hours of karhu ram test completed in same screen

Don't think i can squeeze more out from this memory


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 18, 2022)

TridentZ Neo 2x16GB DDR4-3600Mhz 14-15-15-35 1.45V watercooled by EK Monarch

4666 16-16-16-34 1.615V gsat 1hr. stable





However score seem to be better with Tras 38.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 18, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Alittle bored



I hope warranty service guys don't know your nickname, you will kill your CPU...


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Det0x (Feb 18, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> I hope warranty service guys don't know your nickname, you will kill your CPU...
> 
> View attachment 237125


Thats just a hwinfo readout error because busy SMU, which is very normal when using CTR/hydra

*Number you have circled are reading twice their actual values* since hwinfo didnt get expect reponse from polling-rate.
(except vcore which are perfectly normal at 1500mv max)

*11ghz effective max boostclock on thread0 *together with EDC limit at 190% should have given you a clue that those readouts was not correct


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 18, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Thats just a hwinfo readout error because busy SMU, which is very normal when using CTR/hydra
> 
> *Number you have circled are reading twice their actual values* since hwinfo didnt get expect reponse from polling-rate.
> (except vcore which are perfectly normal at 1500mv max)
> ...



You are burning then 230A EDC?

That is still pretty useless and it will kill die.


----------



## Det0x (Feb 18, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> You are burning then 230A EDC?
> 
> That is still pretty useless and it will kill die.


I'm running 235/245/350 limits... But excuse me, what do you know about (killing) anything ? Seem pretty new around these parts of the forum (?)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 18, 2022)

Det0x said:


> I'm running 235/245/350 limits... But excuse me, what do you know about (killing) anything ? Seem pretty new around these parts of the forum (?)



Last time we had such Gagarin, he ran a double cascade on a FX. It did not last long.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Last time we had such Gagarin, he ran a double cascade on a FX. It did not last long.


I’m happy that someone pushes the equipment so us poor folks can learn where the limits are. We can only hope for a honest update sometime in the future.


----------



## oobymach (Feb 18, 2022)

Updated to the latest version and dropped my read speed but whatever, update was needed for the 5600x apparently, here's my latest with my hynix rams.


----------



## Det0x (Feb 18, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Last time we had such Gagarin, he ran a double cascade on a FX. It did not last long.


Dont hold your breath, have been running pretty much ~same settings since zen3 release  

This is my cinebench scores from over 1 year ago

Jan 23, 2021


----------



## matja (Feb 18, 2022)

AIDA64 for some reason shows 32 channel instead of 8 channel


----------



## The King (Feb 22, 2022)

The King said:


> Your board can support up to 4133Mhz with Zen2 and Zen3 so its probably your timings that need to be adjusted to get rid of the WHEA errors.
> 
> If you running Micron Rev E  RAM like me then try higher tRCDRD start with 20 even 22 and loose overall timings also loose tRFC 630 then drop them to test for errors.
> 
> ...


I have finally managed to boot into windows @ 3733Mhz!
Amazon only delivered 1 stick instead of the 3 that I ordered so single channel. Now on to 3800 LOL






Edit. Got 3800 to boot surprisly stable even got 3866 but crashed after a few tests.


----------



## Oasis (Feb 25, 2022)

What VDDG CCD voltages are you running daily for memory overclocking?


----------



## Braegnok (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## The King (Feb 25, 2022)

Oasis said:


> What VDDG CCD voltages are you running daily for memory overclocking?


I dont have the option to adjust VDDG CCD in my BIOS. Not sure if this option is available on First GEN Ryzen CPU's.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2022)

Old school cant hang with bandwidth, but still gives a bit of a spank


----------



## oobymach (Feb 28, 2022)

Noticed when using PBO the L3 cache drops by over 100gbps vs manual clock.


----------



## AVATARAT (Feb 28, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Noticed when using PBO the L3 cache drops by over 100gbps vs manual clock.
> 
> View attachment 238232
> View attachment 238231



This is probably a bug with the software, if you refresh a few times the row you will see that it will go up.
And the fact that there is no performance penalty means the same.
On my 5600x, L3 Cache drop with around 200GB/s but everything is skyrocket


----------



## Tarte (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Gemini_X (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm not sure if I'm in the right place, if not I apologize.  I'm trying to get the latency down on my RAM.  Currently I'm at 59.5ns.  I'm running a Ryzen 7 5800x using PBO at 3.8GHz base and 4.8GHz boost.  My MB is a MSI MEG x570 Ace.  The RAM, I have 4x8GB G.Skill Trident Z Royal 16-16-16-36 at 1800Mhz.  I've been doing quite a bit of web surfing trying to find what the avg latency is for my CPU/RAM/Mobo combo, but it's hard to get stats.  It just seems that 59.5ns is a bit high, no? Below is a snip of my system info from HWiNFO64.  Any help on how to get my latency lower would be much appreciated.  I can't complain too much about my system, it's pretty beefy, but I feel it could be a bit better.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 19, 2022)

Lower trfc as much as you can, that more than anything else is what gets people lower latency.


----------



## Gemini_X (Mar 19, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Lower trfc as much as you can, that more than anything else is what gets people lower latency.


Awesome, I'll give that a shot.  Do you know if 59.5ns is about normal for what I'm getting?


----------



## oobymach (Mar 19, 2022)

Gemini_X said:


> Awesome, I'll give that a shot.  Do you know if 59.5ns is about normal for what I'm getting?


It should be slightly lower but many things can affect it including wifi, I turn mine off for testing. The best tuned kit with samsung rams can go as low as around 50-52ns but you'll need to manually adjust your ram timings to get that far.


----------



## Gemini_X (Mar 19, 2022)

oobymach said:


> It should be slightly lower but many things can affect it including wifi, I turn mine off for testing. The best tuned kit with samsung rams can go as low as around 50-52ns but you'll need to manually adjust your ram timings to get that far.


I don't use WiFi, I have a 2Gb lan connection with 1Gb fiber internet.  My RAM is Samsung B-die.  I was mistaken on my latency, I said 59.5ns, but I got that result from Userbenchmark.  I just ran Aida64 and it's reporting 89.1.  Uhh, that's horrible lol!  My timings are 16-16-16-36 at 1800Mhz which is 1:1 with my infinity fabric.  How would I go about tightening that up to get a lower latency?  Honestly, I'm doing this cause I don't want to leave any performance on the table.  I was able to OC my GPU to 2GHz.  In benchmarks, my RTX 3080 ti is performing on par/sometimes better than a RTX 3090.  My CPU at 4.8GHz barely goes above 60c.  I know that has no baring on the RAM latency.  It seems my RAM is the only holdout.  I bought this RAM specifically since it has Samsung B-Die and is highly rated.    








Well this is a bit of an improvement.


----------



## Ibizadr (Mar 20, 2022)

You will need aim for the lowest trfc possible. Try 252, trfc2 187 trfc4 116, maybe you need to bump up your voltage, trfc scales with voltage on b die and you can go to 1.5 safe daily. Install zen timings it's better to see values of dram


----------



## n00bftw19899 (Mar 21, 2022)

Any improvements anyone thinks I can make? Would love to get to 35ns, no idea how though lol


----------



## n00bftw19899 (Mar 22, 2022)

Best,


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Mar 23, 2022)

ASUS TUF A15 Laptop FA506UI Model.

Memory/RAM performance got major uplift... Usually before BIOS update... when I was on 316 .. memory benchmark was the latest thing I managed on AIDA64 is:-

*47845 Reads

49352 Write

43655 Copy

80.1 Latency*

My RAM Tuning got unstable after the new update unfortunately previously it was *CL18 (18-19-19-36)* but after the new BIOS update.. I settled with *CL20 (20-19-19-31)* but surprisingly I got significantly more performance even with worst RAM timings due to new BIOS so I guess they did a great job on that. I will continue tweaking my RAM timing more in the future once I get free time... hopefully I can achieve my previous ram timing.

Anyway here's a screenshot of my AIDA64 Memory Benchmark on new BIOS ... it is really significant compared to my previous result on old BIOS.







I think I have beaten some desktop CPU's or even newer Mobile CPU's on Memory performance, I am quite happy about what the new BIOS update provided. Of course all of this won't happen without _Thaiphoon Burner _since it allows me to tweak RAM timing and get those sweet performance. Here is the image on there own official ASUS website about the new BIOS update description... just 2 lines ....


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 24, 2022)

From my second system on specs:




Can do 3100 MHz at CL14 with slightly better latencies but inferior bandwidth:


----------



## freeagent (Mar 25, 2022)

Its been awhile.. this thing feels like a truck compared to my 5600X


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 25, 2022)

Update: It seems 3200 MHz CL14 is rock stable as well on my second PC as on specs. Tested stability with Memtest64 with 27000 MB of RAM and AIDA64 Memory stress test utilizing 97% memory for 1 hour each.


----------



## maksover (Mar 25, 2022)

2x16Gb GSkill TridentZ F4-3200C14-32GTZ


----------



## hey boss (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## fiftofar (Mar 27, 2022)

Got an Intel NUC X15 laptop, I don't think there is any way to change timings at all, anyone have ideas? No timing adjustment or gear mode setting.
ASROCK timing configurator wont launch, ASUS MemTweakIt is blank, Intel XTU has no options.
Can't seem to be able to disable the bios write protect to flash a modded bios (IFR Extractor + AMISrtupWriter)... Not that I want to actually do that really.

I was able to load XMP and then manually increase the multiplier up one to go from 3200 to 3466 and it continued using the 3200 XMP timings.

Any suggestions on something that could work, just in case I missed something?


----------



## dgianstefani (Mar 27, 2022)

Got my tRFC down to 160ns which is pretty good for DR.

Completely stable, haven't done another AIDA since last time.


----------



## The King (Mar 29, 2022)

Finally got my hands on some B-die not DR like I wanted but its a start. Next will tune it for 3600 CL14 






Got 3600 CL16 to run finally.


----------



## glnn_23 (Mar 30, 2022)

Running OLOy 6200c32 in a MSI z690i itx with a 12700k


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm on my kids PC right now, its running my Black and Whites that I hadn't tested on their own. So far so good. This is daily stable with 1.45v. And because its a quiet pc.. those mems hit 40c after a gaming session with him. Mine barely touch the mid 30s, unless I run the fans on the silent profile. With iPPC silence is the "power off" profile.





Windows 11 for the excellent L3 performance 

Edit:

Turns out the Black and Whites are decent too 

Not sure what they can do yet, I am going to bed shortly. Tomorrow is my Friday so I will play more later


----------



## The King (Apr 3, 2022)

Some further results from my first B-Die Kit.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2022)

Some shit running in background


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Apr 3, 2022)

THEBOSS619 said:


> ASUS TUF A15 Laptop FA506UI Model.
> 
> Memory/RAM performance got major uplift... Usually before BIOS update... when I was on 316 .. memory benchmark was the latest thing I managed on AIDA64 is:-
> 
> ...


*A follow up compared to my previous post to my hard earned effort to squeeze more performance *

Managed to increase my RAM performance a little more thanks for fine tuning secondary and tertiary ram timing  I think I am hitting a hard limit consistently here 

Some screenshots... 







I will keep pushing until I can hit much more hard limit, to be continued....


----------



## damric (Apr 11, 2022)

Playing around with this 5600G


----------



## The King (Apr 12, 2022)

Close to getting under 60ns


----------



## oobymach (Apr 12, 2022)

The King said:


> Close to getting under 60ns


Can you push 1833 or 1866 fclk? Your ram timings look pretty tight so idk if you'd gain anything from a small oc. Also test with as little sw running as possible and turn off wifi it might give you that little bit extra.


----------



## The King (Apr 12, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Can you push 1833 or 1866 fclk? Your ram timings look pretty tight so idk if you'd gain anything from a small oc. Also test with as little sw running as possible and turn off wifi it might give you that little bit extra.


3600 Dual channel is the Max I could achieve with my 1700X with this Samsung BDie kit.  The issue is probably with my IMC.
Yes I am fully aware of having almost nothing running in the background and disabling internet access. Makes a difference in results especially Latency. Have been doing all my runs like this with my HWBOT submissions.

I was able to get 1833 fclk with Mircon E Die Kit


----------



## Swolley (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Apr 15, 2022)

Who is that Trial Version guy?

I guess they did fix it..


----------



## freeagent (Apr 16, 2022)

Latency is a bit steep on this one..


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi,
Guess just getting it under 100 was the goal


----------



## freeagent (Apr 16, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Guess just getting it under 100 was the goal


People might freak out if it was 7ns higher


----------



## PublicEnemy (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello.
The things we see in the picture are really bad? I've changed my setup lately and I have micro stuttering issue in some games. Can that be related?

BIOS: CPU OC ON. XMP OFF


----------



## The King (Apr 18, 2022)

PublicEnemy said:


> Hello.
> The things we see in the picture are really bad? I've changed my setup lately and I have micro stuttering issue in some games. Can that be related?


If I am reading the data correctly on AIDA64 its says your RAM speed is 2133.

You need to go into the BIOS and enable XMP


----------



## PublicEnemy (Apr 18, 2022)

I should mention that - with XMP ON, system is like my ex-girlfriend - unstable at all. I can not have turn that on. I thought I can live with turned XMP off. 
This is another test with  different settings:
BIOS: CPU OC ON. XMP ON


----------



## The King (Apr 18, 2022)

PublicEnemy said:


> I should mention that - with XMP ON, system is like my ex-girlfriend - unstable at all. I can not have turn that on. I thought I can live with turned XMP off.
> This is another test with  different settings:
> BIOS: CPU OC ON. XMP ON


Check if your RAM is installed correctly this is sometimes the cause of an unstable XMP
Maybe also make a separate thread with detail system specs mobo, ram kit for troubleshooting.


----------



## n00bftw19899 (Apr 18, 2022)

Finally got there, as close to 35ns as I can get. pretty happy.







PublicEnemy said:


> Hello.
> The things we see in the picture are really bad? I've changed my setup lately and I have micro stuttering issue in some games. Can that be related?
> 
> BIOS: CPU OC ON. XMP OFF


Is the RAM you have on your motherboards verified working list? What motherboard and RAM do you have? Update the BIOS maybe. The DRAM voltage probably needs upping slightly if it's unstable at XMP, which it shouldn't be. Like The King suggested, look at you manual and make sure you have the RAM installed in the correct slots.


----------



## damric (Apr 18, 2022)

4x8GB of Micron E on Cezanne


----------



## freeagent (Apr 18, 2022)

damric said:


> 4x8GB of Micron E on Cezanne


Pretty sweet!


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2022)

PublicEnemy said:


> I should mention that - with XMP ON, system is like my ex-girlfriend - unstable at all. I can not have turn that on. I thought I can live with turned XMP off.
> This is another test with  different settings:
> BIOS: CPU OC ON. XMP ON


Input most important parameters manually (based on XMP profile).


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 19, 2022)

damric said:


> 4x8GB of Micron E on Cezanne


what is your cpuz score? just curious. also, was 104mhz on the bus to much?


----------



## damric (Apr 19, 2022)

Final_Fighter said:


> what is your cpuz score? just curious.


I ran this one last week. On the heels of the i5-12600k?








						AMD Ryzen 5 5600G @ 4783.35 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[8frhui] Validated Dump by damric (2022-04-11 16:57:15) - MB: ASRock X470 Taichi - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				



I'll try it again 1st thing in the morning with the increased memory clocks



Final_Fighter said:


> what is your cpuz score? just curious. also, was 104mhz on the bus to much?


Right now I use 104 on for my regular 24/7 usage with the boosting algorithm for cool, power savings. 100% stable, so I might try higher. Not using SATA devices so that probably helps.


----------



## The King (Apr 19, 2022)

damric said:


> 4x8GB of Micron E on Cezanne


If your RAM sticks are same has mines and have C9BLM ICs then they should be good for 4400 CL 19-19-19-46 @ 1.4V.


----------



## damric (Apr 19, 2022)

The King said:


> If your RAM sticks are same has mines and have C9BLM ICs then they should be good for 4400 CL 19-19-19-46 @ 1.4V.
> View attachment 244070



Mine aren't the MAX, just some 3600CL16. I'll try those timings though. Thanks for that Thaiphoon pic.


----------



## The King (Apr 19, 2022)

damric said:


> Mine aren't the MAX, just some 3600CL16. I'll try those timings though. Thanks for that Thaiphoon pic.


Mines are not MAX either same has yours 3600 CL16-18-18 but they have he same IC has the MAX.


----------



## Archmage1809 (Apr 19, 2022)

This is the best I can do to be able to daily drive this.
Currently setting VDIMM at 1.4V, lower is possible but 1.4v is okay I guess, cuz I already give it to the limit at 3333. Zen+ probably won't do much more than that for a dual rank setup.


----------



## The King (Apr 19, 2022)

Archmage1809 said:


> This is the best I can do to be able to daily drive this.
> Currently setting VDIMM at 1.4V, lower is possible but 1.4v is okay I guess, cuz I already give it to the limit at 3333. Zen+ probably won't do much more than that for a dual rank setup.View attachment 244115


If you comfortable with raising VSOC i think you could get 3400 even 3466. Mines is 2Xsingle rank and did not boot above 3333 without 1.2 on the VSOC in the BIOS shows as 1.1750V in ZenTimings.

Maybe try 3400 with 1.1 or 1.15 the VSOC


----------



## damric (Apr 19, 2022)

Archmage1809 said:


> This is the best I can do to be able to daily drive this.
> Currently setting VDIMM at 1.4V, lower is possible but 1.4v is okay I guess, cuz I already give it to the limit at 3333. Zen+ probably won't do much more than that for a dual rank setup.View attachment 244115


I was able to push slightly higher than 3600MT/s 4x8GB on my 1600AF so it's possible if the IMC is strong enough.


----------



## The King (Apr 19, 2022)

damric said:


> I was able to push slightly higher than 3600MT/s 4x8GB on my 1600AF so it's possible if the IMC is strong enough.


3600 is definitely possible even with DUAL Rank


----------



## damric (Apr 19, 2022)

I never learn my lesson to use a scratch OS disk with heavy memory overclocking as I'm sitting here repairing disk errors trying to validate benchmarks


----------



## The King (Apr 19, 2022)

damric said:


> I never learn my lesson to use a scratch OS disk with heavy memory overclocking as I'm sitting here repairing disk errors trying to validate benchmarks


I lost an entire OS trying to get 4000MT to boot with my 1700X only got it to 3933Mhz then somehow the login password file got corrupted. I know the feeling.




These maybe helpful.

SFC /scannow

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


----------



## damric (Apr 19, 2022)

lol I should have learned my lesson years ago but I'm doing it now. I'm making a benching disk on one of my spare NVMe drives I had on the shelf. It's not the first time I've corrupted my install or even the 20th time, lol.

Then I'll get those benches re-ran with 4533MT/s RAM and maybe like 5GHz CPU all-core clocks (who knows).

What will be interesting to me is if I can get a 24/7 stable memory overclock higher than 4100MT/s which is what I have done so far with this kit.



The King said:


> I lost an entire OS trying to get 4000MT to boot with my 1700X only got it to 3933Mhz then somehow the login password file got corrupted. I know the feeling.
> View attachment 244124
> 
> These maybe helpful.
> ...


The SFC with elevated command prompt worked like a charm , but I still created a "bench disk" - configuring it now so hopefully benches coming soon.



Final_Fighter said:


> what is your cpuz score? just curious. also, was 104mhz on the bus to much?


Ok here ya go, on the edge of stability, as +25MHz more cannot complete the benchmark.








						AMD Ryzen 5 5600G @ 4923.85 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[sklzz4] Validated Dump by damric (2022-04-19 20:08:10) - MB: ASRock X470 Taichi - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				






Love this picture. Reviewers crapped all over the Ryzen 5500 (Cezanne), but it's going to be the budget overclocker's best drop-in for 300 and 400 series board owners.

Unfortunately my AIDA score didn't change more than margin of error with the MAX timings.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 19, 2022)

Daily (kinda) stable iGPU on 5700G with single rank Rev.E:



 



Compare my former kit (on RMA right now) of single rank B-die, which is definitely faster at 3D.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 19, 2022)

Holy SOC Batman! 

Is that because of the iGPU?


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 19, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Holy SOC Batman!
> 
> Is that because of the iGPU?



Kind of? 2200MHz is very taxing on VSOC but only really when iGPU is in the mix. With a GT610, I can set 1.2 or lower.

There's still ~0.035V of droop here at LLC6, dipping to 1.216V @ ~38amps SOC. If it touches 1.20V, all hell breaks loose. Not as bad as the Gigabyte ~0.08V.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 19, 2022)

I figured the speed had something to do with it, I’m just not used to seeing so much of it all


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 19, 2022)

i kinda want to trade my 5600x for a 5600g just to tinker with after seeing all these benchmarks.


----------



## damric (Apr 20, 2022)

Final_Fighter said:


> i kinda want to trade my 5600x for a 5600g just to tinker with after seeing all these benchmarks.


Lol yeah I know there isn't much tweaking margin left on the Vermeer CPUs. But at least they run fast by default. My wife's 5800x is killer for all her games.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 20, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I figured the speed had something to do with it, I’m just not used to seeing so much of it all



My experience so far is that the iGPU and crazy "OC" are somewhat mutually exclusive - too much of an extra burden if you actually use the iGPU for what it's intended (gaming @ 100% utilization). 

I once talked to someone who ran 2400MHz Vega 7 and 2200MHz IF @ 1.3V VSOC, on Renoir.



Final_Fighter said:


> i kinda want to trade my 5600x for a 5600g just to tinker with after seeing all these benchmarks.



imo not a lot of point this late in an APU unless you have APU use case. The juicy 1:1 numbers are mostly just that, numbers. If pairing with a GPU, gonna need some good B-die to make up some (not all) of the performance loss. Ever since Gear 2 became a thing, you probably won't be setting any top mem scores either (good DJR or Rev.B for that isn't that cheap either).


----------



## The King (Apr 20, 2022)

damric said:


> lol I should have learned my lesson years ago but I'm doing it now. I'm making a benching disk on one of my spare NVMe drives I had on the shelf. It's not the first time I've corrupted my install or even the 20th time, lol.
> 
> Then I'll get those benches re-ran with 4533MT/s RAM and maybe like 5GHz CPU all-core clocks (who knows).
> 
> ...


Excellent so the MAX primary timings worked. Have you tried TCL 18 or all 18s ? I think even 16-19-19-19 maybe possible as well.
Please post Zentimings with MAX settings want to check what subtimings you are running. You can improve AIDA64 by improving sub timings.


----------



## damric (Apr 20, 2022)

The King said:


> Excellent so the MAX primary timings worked. Have you tried TCL 18 or all 18s ? I think even 16-19-19-19 maybe possible as well.
> Please post Zentimings with MAX settings want to check what subtimings you are running. You can improve AIDA64 by improving sub timings.


I'll give it a whirl in a bit. I haven't had a chance to really tweak timings yet. You know how that goes, could take weeks to nail them down. But I'll show you what the auto-timings are with zentimings. That program does bug on Cezanne so it won't show the impedances, but it shows everything else.


----------



## The King (Apr 20, 2022)

damric said:


> I'll give it a whirl in a bit. I haven't had a chance to really tweak timings yet. You know how that goes, could take weeks to nail them down. But I'll show you what the auto-timings are with zentimings. That program does bug on Cezanne so it won't show the impedances, but it shows everything else.


Nice! Is that the max DDR Frequency that board can do?
I have seen the C9BLM ICs pushed to DDR-5200 however this was on an intel setup @1.55V














						Crucial Ballistix MAX 4400 Review | Crucial Ballistix MAX
					

Once again we are delving into high performance DDR4 with the Crucial Ballistix MAX 4400 Kit. Can Crucial beat out the competition? Read on to find out.




					extremehw.net


----------



## damric (Apr 20, 2022)

The King said:


> Nice! Is that the max DDR Frequency that board can do?
> I have seen the C9BLM ICs pushed to DDR-5200 however this was on an intel setup @1.55V
> View attachment 244266View attachment 244267
> 
> ...


The option is there to go higher. I could try loosening timings further and see if it will bench higher, but 4533MT/s is unstable, and requires quite a bit of vSoC and vDIMM to pass benchmarks.

Right now I'm testing to see what a reasonable 24/7 memory setting is. 4000MT/s is rock solid. 4200MT/s is looking good, but 4400MT/s failed.

I'm not sure yet what the weakest link is, the ICs, the IMC, or the infinity fabric. I'm going to try desynching 1:1 to figure out for sure. I mean it could be the ICs since they are only binned for 3600MT/s, but it could be the IMC or fabric. I'm sure the IMC hates me running 4 DIMMs, though my T-topology board does not mind.

Thanks for that link to mllkllr's testing. I'm going to try some of his timings.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 20, 2022)

Saw this on another forum and facepalmed because I didn't know this.

*AFTER the test has run you can double click on any individual result to re-run that test only and try for a better result.*

You can also run just the tests you want by double clicking apparently. Woot


----------



## The King (Apr 24, 2022)

B-Die on First Gen Ryzen is a real pain in the butt to work with. I could not get anything above 3466MT/s to Pass TM5.
Until I tried odd primary's


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 24, 2022)

Finally broke 60 ns, had to go CR 2T however.  DIMMs set @ 1.440V


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 24, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> Finally broke 60 ns, had to go CR 2T however.  DIMMs set @ 1.440V



Interesting results, latency is a bit of a headscratcher. Maybe board's fault? I was doing 59.2 on CJR, and 56 ish on B-die at that speed, my CPU is very un-special.

Although, new AGESA 1206 right now (your BIOS P3.70) seems to be slaughtering the latency over on my 5700G, so maybe that's it. Couldn't even crack 50ns, it usually does 48.1ns @ 4333CL16.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 24, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Interesting results, latency is a bit of a headscratcher. Maybe board's fault? I was doing 59.2 on CJR, and 56 ish on B-die at that speed, my CPU is very un-special.
> 
> Although, new AGESA 1206 right now (your BIOS P3.70) seems to be slaughtering the latency over on my 5700G, so maybe that's it. Couldn't even crack 50ns, it usually does 48.1ns @ 4333CL16.


Yeah, I'm not sure really at this point, the only timings I have left on auto are below, everything else has been tweaked.  The board isn't obviously the 'top shelf' of motherboards but only one available in the mATX format.

tRDWR
tWRRD
tWRWR SCL
tWRWR SD
tWRWR DD
tRDRD SCL
tRDRD SD
tRDRD DD


----------



## lawood (Apr 24, 2022)

Low binned hynix crj.
3000CL16-18-18- Stock








I get a slighter better result just doing the latency benchmark, 56.3ns:






Fun fact, lower trc is fully stable but gives worse latency and performance.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2022)

Noice


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Noice
> 
> 
> View attachment 244823


i was messing around with dram map inversion in the smu settings of the bios, it seems to bring the latency down a tad bit once enabled but i cant say for sure. you mind giving it a shot and see what it does for you?


----------



## lawood (Apr 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Noice
> 
> 
> View attachment 244823



Under 50 ns.  Very nice!
Those read speeds are amazing too.

 I cant get 1:1 over 2000mhz.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2022)

Final_Fighter said:


> i was messing around with dram map inversion in the smu settings of the bios, it seems to bring the latency down a tad bit once enabled but i cant say for sure. you mind giving it a shot and see what it does for you?


I cant right now, my son is back from the country and is making up for lost time on the computer


----------



## The King (Apr 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Noice
> 
> 
> View attachment 244823


Those timings look familiar here is another weird config that somehow works on my system with tCWL 11


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 25, 2022)

3800, latency still highish.  4000 is still elusive, won't boot.  3933 boots but throws too many errors and couldn't pass.


----------



## The King (Apr 25, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> 3800, latency still highish.  4000 is still elusive, won't boot.  3933 boots but throws too many errors and couldn't pass.


Dual Rank can be harder on the VSOC make sure your board is increasing the VSOC slightly to get higher MT/s to boot.
I think 1.15V should be safe for Zen 3.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 25, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> 3800, latency still highish.  4000 is still elusive, won't boot.  3933 boots but throws too many errors and couldn't pass.



It's dual rank on an entry level 4-layer board. Even if your 5950X can do it, starting to ask a bit too much of the board.

Also, if you test with TM5, run another config like anta extreme1 or 1usmusv3.


----------



## lawood (Apr 25, 2022)

Managed to tighten tRCDRD and tRP and some some subtimmings.
Stable on TM5, need further testing.
Sub 56 now, barely









A shame I can't boot with 1900 fclk, I'd rather have 3800.


----------



## The King (Apr 25, 2022)

lawood said:


> Managed to tighten tRCDRD and tRP and some some subtimmings.
> Stable on TM5, need further testing.
> Sub 56 now, barely
> 
> ...


Has I stated earlier in this thread VSOC dude!, it will get the higher fclk to boot, Just check what is safe for your CPU.
With my B450 board i went has high has 1966 fclk single channel; and 3677 dual channel with Dual rank dimms on a 1700X, without my VSOC at 1.2V my CPU will never boot that high.

1.2V SOC is safe for my CPU you should try 1.15V and see if 3800 boots then.


----------



## lawood (Apr 25, 2022)

I can't boot with 1900 fclk no matter the settings.
Searched a bit and it seems to be called a " fckl hole". I tried everything. I can boot at 1933 but not 1900.


----------



## Det0x (Apr 25, 2022)

My new shining toy


----------



## The King (Apr 26, 2022)

lawood said:


> I can't boot with 1900 fclk no matter the settings.
> Searched a bit and it seems to be called a " fckl hole". I tried everything. I can boot at 1933 but not 1900.


Its probably a lost cause then.

But I notice with B-die just changing something like tWR from 12 to 10 can get x Frequency to boot even changing SD DD from  5s and 7s to 4s and 6s it is so senstive. Even SCL 2 vs 3 or 4 can cause boot failure. 

It can be really fuzzy one would have to go through a list of several different configs with B-die to rule out what will boot and not.

Then also there is voltage. I had x Frequncy not boot at 1.45V but dropping to 1.44V then it boots.


----------



## lawood (Apr 26, 2022)

@The King 

After much tinkering I found a fix, simply enabling LN2 mode fixed the issue. I'm so confused. 
No other settings changed, I just double tested it and If I disable LN2 I don't get boot yet again.
I read disabling spread spectrum also helps but I had that disabled already.






Well, this is much better, I needed to bump the ccd and iod to crazy values to get rid of whea's on linkpack.
Hopefully now I can bring the voltage down and tighten timmings a bit.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 26, 2022)

I've gotten to 3800 1:1 (16,16,16,32 1T) with GDM Enabled.  ProcODT 43.6 & ClkDrvStr 40 which seems to help.

Latency is still a little high.  Any recommendations with the settings?


----------



## dgianstefani (Apr 26, 2022)

Yeah do 3800/14


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 26, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Yeah do 3800/14


I'll have to keep working on that one, CL14 is proving a little difficult atm


----------



## The King (Apr 26, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> I'll have to keep working on that one, CL14 is proving a little difficult atm


RTP should be 6. Have your tried 14-16-16 or 14-15-15 Primary ?

Flat 14s may not be possible on all B-Dies at 3800.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 26, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> I've gotten to 3800 1:1 (16,16,16,32 1T) with GDM Enabled.  ProcODT 43.6 & ClkDrvStr 40 which seems to help.
> 
> Latency is still a little high.  Any recommendations with the settings?



I have to ask - any reason why you run that monitoring program on the right? AIDA latency is very sensitive to background processes - you can see gains just from getting rid of HWinfo during the run. 

Still think the big gap in latency (~1-2ns) is either because of your board or AGESA, and too much to be caused by background stuff.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 26, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> I've gotten to 3800 1:1 (16,16,16,32 1T) with GDM Enabled.  ProcODT 43.6 & ClkDrvStr 40 which seems to help.
> 
> Latency is still a little high.  Any recommendations with the settings?
> 
> View attachment 245028


cl14 is pushing it for a 32gb kit, I would try for 15 and see how it goes.

What monitoring software are you running on the right?


----------



## Ibizadr (Apr 26, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> I'll have to keep working on that one, CL14 is proving a little difficult atm


Try to get rid of GDM, go to 2T


----------



## dgianstefani (Apr 26, 2022)

oobymach said:


> cl14 is pushing it for a 32gb kit, I would try for 15 and see how it goes.
> 
> What monitoring software are you running on the right?


Cl14 is fine, if it's B die just use more voltage.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 26, 2022)

oobymach said:


> cl14 is pushing it for a 32gb kit, I would try for 15 and see how it goes.
> 
> What monitoring software are you running on the right?


Just a custom rainmeter skin


----------



## zx128k (Apr 26, 2022)

4x8GB DDR4 4000


----------



## The King (Apr 27, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> Just a custom rainmeter skin


That will definitely affect Latency in AIDA64 even having an active internet connect will affect Latency as well.
If you disable all 3rd party apps and do another run you should see an improvement in Latency. Any program that is using CPU cycles in task-manager will affect latency. 

It may look cool but if its affecting performance I would disable it when running benchmarks or gaming.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 27, 2022)

The King said:


> That will definitely affect Latency in AIDA64 even having an active internet connect will affect Latency as well.
> If you disable all 3rd party apps and do another run you should see an improvement in Latency. Any program that is using CPU cycles in task-manager will affect latency.
> 
> It may look cool but if its affecting performance I would disable it when running benchmarks or gaming.


Yeah I know, I've run a few in safe mode and also closed running programs before to bench, I'm aware and I appreciate your comments of course.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 27, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> Yeah I know, I've run a few in safe mode and also closed running programs before to bench, I'm aware and I appreciate your comments of course.



You on 21H2 Win 11? I've been running some AIDA and noticing that latency is consistently 2ns worse on both 5900X and 5700G, for this Win 11 version. Previously on 21H1 the difference was negligible compared to 10. Bandwidth and cache results are good, it's just DRAM latency.

If you account for the 2ns difference, then your 3600CL14 is in roughly the right place for a 5950X.

I'm still not sure what is going on, whether it's just Windows, bad AGESA, or if there's a specific AGESA that has to be paired with 21H2.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 27, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> You on 21H2 Win 11? I've been running some AIDA and noticing that latency is consistently 2ns worse on both 5900X and 5700G, for this Win 11 version. Previously on 21H1 the difference was negligible compared to 10. Bandwidth and cache results are good, it's just DRAM latency.
> 
> If you account for the 2ns difference, then your 3600CL14 is in roughly the right place for a 5950X.
> 
> I'm still not sure what is going on, whether it's just Windows, bad AGESA, or if there's a specific AGESA that has to be paired with 21H2.


Yeah I'm on the latest build W11, thinking it's a combination of both really.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 27, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> I've gotten to 3800 1:1 (16,16,16,32 1T) with GDM Enabled.  ProcODT 43.6 & ClkDrvStr 40 which seems to help.
> 
> Latency is still a little high.  Any recommendations with the settings?


The rule I was given for tFAW was tRRDS * 4.  If your tRRDS is 4 then tFAW is 16 not 26.  GDM to disabled if you can.  Also try to get CL at 15 if possible, will help with latency.
View attachment RAM-Latency-Table.webp
As you can see 3800 CL16 is not too good at 8.28ns. CL15 would be approx. 7.76ns. Latency is better at 3733 CL15 8.04ns.  Even better at 3600 CL14 7.78ns.  I am 4000 CL15 which is 7.50ns.  tRFC was another good for latency when I was overclocking the ram on my Ryzen 3800x.

tRDRDSCL tWRWRSCL = 3 and not 4 might work.  4 is safe and 3 is tight and 2 is extreme.
tRFC (ns) on b-die can go as low as 120 - 180ns but I working on that atm with my RAM.  This scales with voltage on b-die, same with tCL.  You are 136.8421ns.
tCWL = tCL is safe, tCL-1 is tight but tCL-2 is extreme.  You are tCL=16 and tCWL = tCL-2 which is extreme.
tWTRS tWTRL = 4,10 which is tight and so fine as is.  4,8 is extreme.
tRTP = 10 which is tight.  12 is safe and extreme is 8.





The latency for these settings is 40.9ns in Aida64.  Feedback is welcome.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 27, 2022)

The King said:


> That will definitely affect Latency in AIDA64 even having an active internet connect will affect Latency as well.
> If you disable all 3rd party apps and do another run you should see an improvement in Latency. Any program that is using CPU cycles in task-manager will affect latency.
> 
> It may look cool but if its affecting performance I would disable it when running benchmarks or gaming.


A few tests below at 3800.  4ns lower with 3rd party apps disabled and also safe mode results.







zx128k said:


> The rule I was given for tFAW was tRRDS * 4.  If your tRRDS is 4 then tFAW is 16 not 26.  GDM to disabled if you can.  Also try to get CL at 15 if possible, will help with latency.
> View attachment 245146
> As you can see 3800 CL16 is not too good at 8.28ns. CL15 would be approx. 7.76ns. Latency is better at 3733 CL15 8.04ns.  Even better at 3600 CL14 7.78ns.  I am 4000 CL15 which is 7.50ns.  tRFC was another good for latency when I was overclocking the ram on my Ryzen 3800x.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'll adjust the calcs and try



zx128k said:


> tCWL = tCL is safe, tCL-1 is tight but tCL-2 is extreme. You are tCL=16 and tCWL = tCL-2 which is extreme.


Won't boot with tCWL=tCL or  tCWL=tCL-1 just hangs at boot.  tCWL=tCL-2 for some reason works only.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 27, 2022)

> Won't boot with tCWL=tCL or  tCWL=tCL-1 just hangs at boot.  tCWL=tCL-2 for some reason works only.


Remember Game Down mode.  Geardown mode (GDM) is automatically enabled above DDR4-2666, which forces even tCL, even tCWL, even tRTP, even tWR and CR 1T.


----------



## tjtremor999 (Apr 27, 2022)

Here's my 4x8 on the 5900x


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 27, 2022)

zx128k said:


> Remember Game Down mode.  Geardown mode (GDM) is automatically enabled above DDR4-2666, which forces even tCL, even tCWL, even tRTP, even tWR and CR 1T.


GDM is disabled in my latest tests


----------



## megaclite (Apr 27, 2022)

11600k
12600k
9900x


----------



## FilipM (Apr 27, 2022)

Not the happiest with the L3 cache performance, especially with the latency...maybe too little EDC, but not a bad result at all  Also re-did some RTT/Cad settings again


Im within 1ns off my 2 sticks CL15 run at the same speed, so Im happy


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> A few tests below at 3800.  4ns lower with 3rd party apps disabled and also safe mode results.
> 
> View attachment 245150



Nice! Thanks for doing the test. 

After some snooping I only had to disable internet + reboot (no difference unless reboot, I'm guessing whatever service has already started by then), to get my usual results back. Roughly 1.8ns difference for me.

I'm thinking it must be a new service/process native to 21H2. Have not had this happen from the first pre-release 11 build all the way to 21H1. Not sure what it is though, as my running services list is already very trimmed of unnecessary stuff, and I always bench with minimal background stuff. I didn't see anything in there, and nothing irregular is hogging CPU usage either.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Nice! Thanks for doing the test.
> 
> After some snooping I only had to disable internet + reboot (no difference unless reboot, I'm guessing whatever service has already started by then), to get my usual results back. Roughly 1.8ns difference for me.
> 
> ...


Curious, what's you're DIMM voltage?


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> Curious, what's you're DIMM voltage?



1.55V for 3800 14-14-14, 1.42V for 3800 15-15-15, 1.42V for 3600 14-14-14.

Forgot to mention, the other half of my problem was corrupt chipset drivers that affected CPU perf as well. The latest chipset drivers (March 14) are pretty broken, the installer throws a bunch of errors about dependencies not found. It'll still finish installing though, I think my mistake was that I canceled it midway, so they've been all fudged up before reinstalling. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> 1.55V for 3800 14-14-14, 1.42V for 3800 15-15-15, 1.42V for 3600 14-14-14.
> 
> Forgot to mention, the other half of my problem was corrupt chipset drivers that affected CPU perf as well. The latest chipset drivers (March 14) are pretty broken, the installer throws a bunch of errors about dependencies not found. It'll still finish installing though, I think my mistake was that I canceled it midway, so they've been all fudged up before reinstalling. Could be worth a try.


Using Motherboard specific chipset drivers or straight from AMD?

Decent tuning BTW


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> Using Motherboard specific chipset drivers or straight from AMD?
> 
> Decent tuning BTW



From AMD website, 4.03.03.431



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
		


My 3800 latency is always high. 15-15-15 is often only 0.2ns slower (bandwidth is normal though). I've thrown all the tricks in the book at it but 54.7 is as far as it goes. I can't run 3866 without Bus/interconnect WHEA (but can still boot 4000) so I'm guessing the latency is from being on the edge, idk

I'm curious to see what you can do at 3800cl14 on 5950X. I wonder if it's just a dual rank thing?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> From AMD website, 4.03.03.431
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Increase Vsoc and see if latency goes down


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2022)

FilipM said:


> Increase Vsoc and see if latency goes down



Ach, I have tried. More VSOC, VDDG, VDIMM, nothing helps. It just kinda runs into a wall where latency doesn't scale. Can't remember exactly but I think membench results still scale normally, just AIDA latency.


----------



## The King (Apr 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Ach, I have tried. More VSOC, VDDG, VDIMM, nothing helps. It just kinda runs into a wall where latency doesn't scale. Can't remember exactly but I think membench results still scale normally, just AIDA latency.


Few things you can try RFC 256, Dropping SCL to 2s and WTRS 3 and SD DD both 4s and 6s


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2022)

The King said:


> Few things you can try RFC 256, Dropping SCL to 2s and WTRS 3 and SD DD both 4s and 6s



I should clarify, it will always go tighter with tRFC, but that's not the issue. And tRFC doesn't seem to move the needle either at 3800CL14, latency just kinda...... stuck. Most importantly, 15-15-15 with nothing else changed except 2T and corresponding bump in tRFC, is usually only 0.2-0.3ns slower or even the same.

It's a peculiar thing. iirc @freeagent is in the same range with his 5900X. Quick google search for other much tighter 3800CL14 profiles on 5900X, all of them seem to land around the 54.5ns mark. I can do 54.2 once in a blue moon on Unify-X, but still it barely moves. Probably a few outliers I haven't seen yet, but everything I've seen so far is 54.3-54.9.

Notably I saw a very tight reddit one, 14-12-13, CWL 10, 120ns ish tRFC.........54.4ns. By conventional tRFC wisdom (and those primaries too!) we shouldn't even be in spitting range of each other's results. None of them seem lacking for VSOC, though some are a bit low on VDDG (but that's more a WHEA problem)


----------



## tjtremor999 (Apr 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Nice! Thanks for doing the test.
> 
> After some snooping I only had to disable internet + reboot (no difference unless reboot, I'm guessing whatever service has already started by then), to get my usual results back. Roughly 1.8ns difference for me.
> 
> ...



54.x is about the max for 3800cl14 on dual ccds. As far as being ~54.7 that's due to your 260trfc. ~242trfc should drop to 54.5ns

It gets to 52.x around 2000IF and you get the +3GB/s speed.


----------



## damric (Apr 28, 2022)

Try 101 base clock. If that works, try 102, ect. You may be surprised that you can exceed 1900FCLK by doing so and still remain stable.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

I think the only time my 5900 has been in the 52ns range is with fclk at 2000. It is a whea generator at that speed so I don’t run it


----------



## tjtremor999 (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I think the only time my 5900 has been in the 52ns range is with fclk at 2000. It is a whea generator at that speed so I don’t run it


If it's the whea 19 warning, that might be just agesa bug. I tested 4000cl16 2000IF multiple times since I was doing CO no crash or performance loss.

Funny enough, my event viewer was spamming DCOM errors(my store apps are broken) like crazy. Was up to 7% cpu usage from event viewer in task manager under load.
Having 300+ whea 19 over 3mins of usage didn't even generate DPC latency ,Event viewer usage like DCOM spam.

I just disabled the event viewer for now, too lazy to backup for fresh install of windows.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

I’ll try when I get home


----------



## zx128k (Apr 28, 2022)

Testing this at the moment.


----------



## lawood (Apr 29, 2022)

tjtremor999 said:


> If it's the whea 19 warning, that might be just agesa bug. I tested 4000cl16 2000IF multiple times since I was doing CO no crash or performance loss.
> 
> Funny enough, my event viewer was spamming DCOM errors(my store apps are broken) like crazy. Was up to 7% cpu usage from event viewer in task manager under load.
> Having 300+ whea 19 over 3mins of usage didn't even generate DPC latency ,Event viewer usage like DCOM spam.
> ...



I find this interesting.
Over 1900 FCLK I seem to be 100% stable, this entails prime small ffts, linpack, occt, burntest, I can go hours without crashes. Also gamed a good amount without problems.

BUT I get his warning on event viewer, the whea 19 warning:


> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Unknown Error Source
> ...



I can also see them on hwinfo.

I since then dialed back my ram to 3800mhz to eliminate whea errors.


----------



## tjtremor999 (Apr 29, 2022)

lawood said:


> I find this interesting.
> Over 1900 FCLK I seem to be 100% stable, this entails prime small ffts, linpack, occt, burntest, I can go hours without crashes. Also gamed a good amount without problems.
> 
> BUT I get his warning on event viewer, the whea 19 warning:
> ...


that one is an actual error on core 0 of your cpu; whea 19 warnings show as self correcting with no relevant source attached to them

the whea19 error on core0 was typical on my 3900x if I used undervolt on the vcore, maybe 1 or 2 every month would show, also 100% stable under testing,apps,games.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 29, 2022)

lawood said:


> I find this interesting.
> Over 1900 FCLK I seem to be 100% stable, this entails prime small ffts, linpack, occt, burntest, I can go hours without crashes. Also gamed a good amount without problems.
> 
> BUT I get his warning on event viewer, the whea 19 warning:
> ...


whea errors = unstable system.


----------



## tjtremor999 (Apr 29, 2022)

zx128k said:


> whea errors = unstable system.


it's not that simple, you can have 1 or 2 whea errors & be 100% stable

the opposite is also true, you can have 0 whea errors, pass every stress test out there & crash during idle, or long gaming sessions


----------



## zx128k (Apr 29, 2022)

tjtremor999 said:


> it's not that simple, you can have 1 or 2 whea errors & be 100% stable
> 
> the opposite is also true, you can have 0 whea errors, pass every stress test out there & crash during idle, or long gaming sessions


idle crash is caused by too low voltage at idle its 100% something bad but you can work around it.  Overclocking wise always go for 100% stable, which means 0 WHEA errors.  A stock system should have 0 WHEA errors.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 29, 2022)

3800C14 
1.480V DIMM


----------



## lawood (Apr 29, 2022)

zx128k said:


> whea errors = unstable system.



Yes, I agree. 
I dialed down the frequency to 3800 and 1800 fclk and it looks good now. 
My system really doesn't like anything above 1800.


----------



## Ibizadr (Apr 29, 2022)

Dia01 said:


> 3800C14
> 1.480V DIMM
> 
> View attachment 245425


Twr =2 X trtp



lawood said:


> Yes, I agree.
> I dialed down the frequency to 3800 and 1800 fclk and it looks good now.
> My system really doesn't like anything above 1800.


1800 wasn't 1=1 to 3800. You need to run fclk==mclk. Só mclk at 1900 should do ram at 3800. If it boot 38xx with whea errors it can do 3800 stable for sure


----------



## zx128k (Apr 29, 2022)

lawood said:


> Yes, I agree.
> I dialed down the frequency to 3800 and 1800 fclk and it looks good now.
> My system really doesn't like anything above 1800.


Unstable IF with Ryzen caused me no end of problems with me 3800x system.


----------



## lawood (Apr 29, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> Twr =2 X trtp
> 
> 
> 1800 wasn't 1=1 to 3800. You need to run fclk==mclk. Só mclk at 1900 should do ram at 3800. If it boot 38xx with whea errors it can do 3800 stable for sure



It was a typo, i meant to say 1900. math is hard.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 29, 2022)

Just default board timings..







Edit:

Except tRFC


----------



## zx128k (Apr 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just default board timings..
> 
> View attachment 245435
> 
> ...


Getting GDM off is a big bump in performance with 1t command rate.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 29, 2022)

zx128k said:


> Getting GDM off is a big bump in performance with 1t command rate.


With 4 sticks and straight 1T is hard to get stable past 34xx or something like that for my setup.. could just be the operator though.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> With 4 sticks and straight 1T is hard to get stable past 34xx or something like that for my setup.. could just be the operator though.


Totally worth it if you can.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 29, 2022)

zx128k said:


> Totally worth it if you can.


I could drop 2 sticks and run 3600 12-12-12 1T but its not really worth it..


----------



## zx128k (Apr 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I could drop 2 sticks and run 3600 12-12-12 1T but its not really worth it..


If the RAM does not do 1T then thats fine, its just very nice when it does.
Final RAM overclock results, passed TestMem5 v0.12 extreme@anta777 three passes.  tXP and Precharge power down (PPD) has a major impact on AIDA64 memory latency. PPD the most. _tXP_ to 4 and PPD to 0 decreases latency a lot. I have tXP to auto and PPD to 0. That was enough to drop me down from >40ns to <40ns in aida64. Maximum speeds for DDR4 4000 is 64000. Timings are tight but not extreme. IOLs etc are tightened, these increase performance and reduce latency. RAM heat in tests feels hot, so got a temperature measuring multimeter to see what they are currently.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 30, 2022)

3933C16 @ 1.480V DIMM
4000 still a working progress....


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2022)

My Strix -F topped out at 1900 1:1 with 4 sticks and everything in my setup.. wouldn't even try to start..

The XE pushes just a little bit harder.. That capture is not stable.. yet?.. But it is still pretty neat to me 

I thought the XE was just a fancy -F, but so far everything about it is just a little nicer.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 30, 2022)

I think the last time I experimented with this was in AGESA 1202? Back then it was accumulating Bus/Interconnects every second, now it only seems to come in waves when running tests, so maybe time has helped Fabric stability a little bit?







tjtremor999 said:


> that one is an actual error on core 0 of your cpu; whea 19 warnings show as self correcting with no relevant source attached to them
> 
> the whea19 error on core0 was typical on my 3900x if I used undervolt on the vcore, maybe 1 or 2 every month would show, also 100% stable under testing,apps,games.



Yes, it's true that the Bus/Interconnects at 2000MHz Fabric are actually warnings/correctable errors. But it's a bit of a stretch to call that stable. The WHEAs that ailed my 3700X @ 1800Mhz and 1866Mhz were only "correctable errors". After that hellhole I learned to play it safe with Fabric. Before you ask, the RAM itself was 24 hours+ stable in HCI - any shenanigans were coming exclusively from the CPU.

Can't wait for my replacement 5700G - will see if SP have improved 8 months later.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I think the last time I experimented with this was in AGESA 1202? Back then it was accumulating Bus/Interconnects every second, now it only seems to come in waves when running tests, so maybe time has helped Fabric stability a little bit?
> 
> View attachment 245536
> 
> ...


Looking at the CR2, you can try for CR1.  

AMD:

Getting GDM disabled and CR 1 stable can be pretty difficult but if you've come this far down the rabbit hole it's worth a shot.
If you can get GDM disabled and CR 1 stable without touching anything then you can skip this section.
CR 1 becomes significantly harder to run as the frequency increases. Oftentimes, running CR 2 can help with achieving higher frequencies.
On AMD, Gear Down Mode will override Command Rate. For this reason, disabling Gear Down Mode in order to set CR 2 may be beneficial to overall stability.

One possibility is to set the drive strengths to 60-20-20-24 and setup times to 63-63-63.
Drive strengths are ClkDrvStr, AddrCmdDrvStr, CsOdtDrvStr and CkeDrvStr.
Setup times are AddrCmdSetup, CsOdtSetup and CkeSetup.

If you can't POST, adjust the setup times until you can (you should adjust them all together).
Run a memory test.
Adjust setup times then drive strengths if unstable

My stable GDM off CR 1 settings

Oftentimes, a drive strength above 24 ohms may hurt stability. Furthermore, running non-zero setup times is rarely needed, however may aid in the stabilization of CR 1.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 30, 2022)

zx128k said:


> Looking at the CR2, you can try for CR1.
> 
> AMD:
> 
> ...



Did you just copy paste the memtesthelper guide?   I've tried the whole shebang on both 5700G and 5900X, the CAD_BUS stuff doesn't always work without upping VDIMM. It was just a quick trip to 4000 grab some more up to date numbers, I usually run 3800.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Did you just copy paste the memtesthelper guide?   I've tried the whole shebang on both 5700G and 5900X, the CAD_BUS stuff doesn't always work without upping VDIMM. It was just a quick trip to 4000 grab some more up to date numbers, I usually run 3800.


Better than writing the story myself and then leaving something likely important out.  Where you lucky enough to get IC's with a builtin temp sensor?  I have to use the one with my multi-meter.  In aida64 you can enable temperature monitoring of the DIMMs as you stress test if the ICs support it.

What temps are you all getting with your RAM tuning and overclocks.  I use a 120mm CFM 63 fan to suck the hot air from between the DIMMs.  I do this because In have four DIMMs and there is not much space between them.

Did you get a RAM kit rate to 1.5 volts or did take the risk without water cooling?



> Voltages exceeding 1.45v is only recommended for Samsung B-die for daily use up to 1.5v. To consider is that DDR4 kits with a rated 1.5v also have PCB's that can run that voltage as a daily driver. Extreme voltages for daily use is only wise if you can water cool your DDR4 kit.


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Did you just copy paste the memtesthelper guide?   I've tried the whole shebang on both 5700G and 5900X, the CAD_BUS stuff doesn't always work without upping VDIMM. It was just a quick trip to 4000 grab some more up to date numbers, I usually run 3800.


At least you're getting that far, I can't get it to boot @ 4000 no matter what


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 30, 2022)

zx128k said:


> Where you lucky enough to get IC's with a builtin temp sensor?  I have to use the one with my multi-meter.  In aida64 you can enable temperature monitoring of the DIMMs as you stress test if the ICs support it.
> 
> What temps are you all getting with your RAM tuning and overclocks.  I use a 120mm CFM 63 fan to suck the hot air from between the DIMMs.  I do this because In have four DIMMs and there is not much space between them.
> 
> Did you get a RAM kit rate to 1.5 volts or did take the risk without water cooling?



My dual rank has sensors but the two single rank B-die are Viper Steel so unfortunately don't. 4DIMM is hard to cool, sounds like you already got the cooling down pat

Some say 1.6 or 1.65 is okay for B-die depending on temps, but 1.65 daily waterblock is a good idea. That, or isolate the RAM from GPU heat (ie. sandwich case) and blast air at it.



Dia01 said:


> At least you're getting that far, I can't get it to boot @ 4000 no matter what



It is a 4-layer board; 3933 dual rank is already excellent


----------



## Dia01 (Apr 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> It is a 4-layer board; 3933 dual rank is already excellent


Yeah but its fun trying


----------



## tjtremor999 (Apr 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I think the last time I experimented with this was in AGESA 1202? Back then it was accumulating Bus/Interconnects every second, now it only seems to come in waves when running tests, so maybe time has helped Fabric stability a little bit?
> 
> View attachment 245536
> 
> ...


Any amount of hours passing in hci-memtest or any crazy config out there for another memtest is 100% worthless because those are not heavy loads on the SOC , IF,mem voltage & certain timings.

I can set crazy memory settings that pass 24h+ of hci-memtest that fail in Prime95 due to low soc voltage, low vdimm & too low timings. Those same settings would then fail gaming past the 6h mark or randomly reboot during desktop usage.

 11h of Prime95 blend or large for memory validation is better on my side. Even a quick 1h-3h hci-memtest to validate new settings is a waste because Prime95 will catch those in 3mins.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 30, 2022)

It can take over an hour for your memory to reach maximum temperature.  B-die can read with an external K Thermocouple approx. 50c or above when overclocked.  If you worry about errors over long stress tests being heat.  Add a decent fan over the RAM, 4xDIMM you should do this.  Temperature under load drops from 50+ to 22c and idle at 18c.  Note this is a thermocouple stuck between two DIMM modules.

The best memory test appears to be TestMem5 v0.12 and a good custom config.  extreme@anta777.cfg appears to work.  Each test can be run individually 12 times and each error appears to match certain settings in BIOS.  Was able to dail in more stable settings very quickly.

Also memory temperatures should be monitored.  People who state b-die is not stable about 40c are not always correct.  I have tighten settings and appear to work fine at higher temps below 85c over long stress tests.  If temps are an issue there could be temperature sensitive settings.

I dont think one test rules them all.  I have past hours of one test to fail prime 95 large ffts in one hour.  Some memory problems can take 6-8 hours to sho in prime 95 but you can find the test that errors within a few minutes to a few hours in TestMem5 v0.12.  Then focus on that test untill you find the setting in bios that passes that test.  Making trounleshooting so much easier and quicker.


----------



## tjtremor999 (May 1, 2022)

These dual ccds are hard to get sub 53ns latency. For some reason forgot trtp on auto. Also turned off L2 HW prefetcher: -400MB/s bandwidth but gives out lower latency on my 5900x.

flat 16-16-16-16-33 50 at 4000 easily scores 52.x but wasn't stable on these kits


----------



## zx128k (May 1, 2022)

tjtremor999 said:


> These dual ccds are hard to get sub 53ns latency. For some reason forgot trtp on auto. Also turned off L2 HW prefetcher: looses ~400MB/s bandwidth but gives out lower latency on my 5900x.
> 
> flat 16-16-16-16-33 50 at 4000 easily scores 52.x but wasn't stable on these kits
> 
> View attachment 245767


Copy and latency appear to increase time spy cpu scores the most.  I also use Cinebench r20 or 21 to see how performance is affected.  There is also linpack.  The goal is to tune for maximum performance and not for one Aida64 output.


----------



## The King (May 1, 2022)

tjtremor999 said:


> These dual ccds are hard to get sub 53ns latency. For some reason forgot trtp on auto. Also turned off L2 HW prefetcher: looses ~400MB/s bandwidth but gives out lower latency on my 5900x.
> 
> flat 16-16-16-16-33 50 at 4000 easily scores 52.x but wasn't stable on these kits


Impressive but this goes to show that the Patriot Viper 4000 CL16 kit is a much better bin than the 4400 C19. I also have seen the 4000 CL16 selling cheaper than 4400 C19 kits on both Amazon and on Newegg.



			https://www.amazon.com/Patriot-4000MHz-16-16-16-36-Low-Latency-Memory/dp/B09NLBNLZ4/ref=pd_lpo_1?pd_rd_i=B09NLBNLZ4&psc=1
		


I would grab one of those 4000 CL16 if it was available locally but no surprise its not! Probably would cost more than the C19 kit here anyway.


----------



## tjtremor999 (May 1, 2022)

zx128k said:


> Copy and latency appear to increase time spy cpu scores the most.  I also use Cinebench r20 or 21 to see how performance is affected.  There is also linpack.  The goal is to tune for maximum performance and not for one Aida64 output.


Sure, Aida64 numbers don't really represent any real workload for memory bandwidth or latency

sisoftsandra for example under 4000cl16 62.4GB/s total memory bandwidth(Aida numbers) will score something like 5GB/s or less per core available.

5GB/s x 12 cores doesn't equal 62.4GB/s total from Aida64

I didn't do game fps or 3dmark runs yet but I don't suspect anything will show between these:

3800cl14 ~54.x latency ~59GB/s
4000cl16 ~52.x latency ~ 62GB/s with 1ns less for ccd to ccd latency
4000cl16 ~53.x latency with ~62.4GB/s (L2 HW Prefetch -on)


----------



## zx128k (May 1, 2022)

The King is correct that 4000 CL16 is better than 4400 CL19 for latency.  There are also 4400 CL16 kits, I believe G-skill makes them.  (16-19-19-39) at 1.5V   F4-4400C16D-16GTZR
View attachment RAM-Latency-Table.webp



tjtremor999 said:


> Sure, Aida64 numbers don't really represent any real workload for memory bandwidth or latency
> 
> sisoftsandra for example under 4000cl16 62.4GB/s total memory bandwidth(Aida numbers) will score something like 5GB/s or less per core available.
> 
> ...


Aida64 measures some cache performance in the memory tests.   For Aida64 with 4000 memory its possible to get above the maximum of 64000 as a result.
5GB/s x 12 cores doesn't equal 62.4GB/s total from Aida64 but it does get very close at 60GB/s.  Remember cache appears to be counted in Aida64.

sisoftsandra is different.  Note the lower latency value on the memory.

Memory Bandwidth47.50GB/sData Cache/Memory Latencies (In-Page Random Access)19.9nsData Cache Bandwidth465.91GB/s





MemMax2 is different results as well, even lower than sisoftsandra at approx. 41GB/s copy and >30GB/s read and write.  Latency is different as well.

Linpack appears to be a great way to measure performance after changing settings.


----------



## QuietBob (May 1, 2022)

Benching for a baseline before Zen 3 upgrade:


----------



## agent_x007 (May 2, 2022)

The King said:


> Impressive but this goes to show that the Patriot Viper 4000 CL16 kit is a much better bin than the 4400 C19. I also have seen the 4000 CL16 selling cheaper than 4400 C19 kits on both Amazon and on Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be using two dual channel kits of those in my X99 platform from now on (main PC upgrade in progress...).
Here's a quick test on open bench before putting all of this into my new case :


----------



## Pictus (May 2, 2022)

Nothing special, but good enough for me.


----------



## Det0x (May 4, 2022)

52ns 5800x3d


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2022)

What is your max FCLK? Don't care if its stable or not, just want to know the max you can run windows at


----------



## Det0x (May 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> What is your max FCLK? Don't care if its stable or not, just want to know the max you can run windows at


2100:4200 pretty much.. Bios/computer gets really wonky when i try to go higher


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2022)

Mine too


----------



## SatanTheLlama (May 7, 2022)

I can't believe how amazing this result is! Took a long time playing with sub-timings, etc but it was worth it. I've never seen memory latency this low for DDR5 before, quite proud of myself tbh.
GSkill 6400 kit with 32-39-39-102 timings for XMP.


----------



## QuietBob (May 8, 2022)

Just a quick bench with XMP timings, will tweak them later:


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Just a quick bench with XMP timings, will tweak them later:
> 
> View attachment 246639View attachment 246640


As a starting point it look ok, but I struggle to find your RAM in the G.Skill home page. It’s a B-die for sure and as such should/could have the potential for a Cl12 @ 4000 If 4000/14 is out of the box. MSI isn’t a bad choice for pushing RAM.

I know this is about how far and with what effect you can push a 5800X3D. Wish you luck.

Edit: Royal Elite …., I might try 1.55V just before I retire one of my machines .


----------



## QuietBob (May 8, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> As a starting point it look ok, but I struggle to find your RAM in the G.Skill home page. It’s a B-die for sure and as such should/could have the potential for a Cl12 @ 4000 If 4000/14 is out of the box. MSI isn’t a bad choice for pushing RAM.
> 
> I know this is about how far and with what effect you can push a 5800X3D. Wish you luck.
> 
> Edit: Royal Elite …., I might try 1.55V just before I retire one of my machines .


Thanks for the tips! They are G.SKILL Ripjaws V. I'll try to stabilize the IF first, as I'm getting random Bus/Interconnect Errors. Need to play with the voltages - currently all on auto and CLDO VDDP seems too high.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 8, 2022)

Ran it on my Steam Deck...






...and my crappy $60 Windows Tablet.


----------



## freeagent (May 9, 2022)

Bus interconnect errors like crazy


----------



## Binnospi (May 10, 2022)

Ryzen 5600G - Stock
Gloway 2x8Gb 3000mhz/3200mhz
Gigabyte A520M DS3H
Vamos que Vamos


----------



## The King (May 10, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Thanks for the tips! They are G.SKILL Ripjaws V. I'll try to stabilize the IF first, as I'm getting random Bus/Interconnect Errors. Need to play with the voltages - currently all on auto and CLDO VDDP seems too high.


I read on another forum that low VSOC set by XMP or your BIOS can cause these errors.
Something else  to try if you not using your LAN or any other onboard devices serial or parallel ports disable them in all the BIOS.


----------



## SpookyHedgehog (May 10, 2022)




----------



## tabascosauz (May 10, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Thanks for the tips! They are G.SKILL Ripjaws V. I'll try to stabilize the IF first, as I'm getting random Bus/Interconnect Errors. Need to play with the voltages - currently all on auto and CLDO VDDP seems too high.



VDDP is obscenely high and VDDGs not set properly can cause problems, but tbh the majority of Bus/Interconnect problems still comes back to not enough VSOC. 1.10v I'd feel comfortable running only on APU at 4000

Feel like it's not the first time I've seen some completely wack auto CLDOs for the new CPU. Like come on board vendors, it's fundamentally not that different


----------



## HD64G (May 10, 2022)

Just used the settings DRAM Calculator suggested for B-die chips. I hope it is stable and will not need any more voltage for SoC or VDIMM. As for the AIDA blanks and info lacking it's because of the old version not supporting Zen3.


----------



## The King (May 10, 2022)

HD64G said:


> View attachment 246956
> Just used the settings DRAM Calculator suggested for B-die chips. I hope it is stable and will not need any more voltage for SoC or VDIMM. As for the AIDA blanks and info lacking it's because of the old version not supporting Zen3.


Have your tried running the XMP @4000 C19? Over on OCN 4000-4200 is not hard to get with setups similar to yours. You should be running AGESA 1.2.0.6 or later for that 5600.


----------



## QuietBob (May 10, 2022)

The King said:


> I read on another forum that low VSOC set by XMP or your BIOS can cause these errors.





tabascosauz said:


> VDDP is obscenely high and VDDGs not set properly can cause problems, but tbh the majority of Bus/Interconnect problems still comes back to not enough VSOC. 1.10v I'd feel comfortable running only on APU at 4000
> 
> Feel like it's not the first time I've seen some completely wack auto CLDOs for the new CPU. Like come on board vendors, it's fundamentally not that different



VDDP is derived from VDIMM, which in my case is 1.55v stock. That would probably explain why it was so high. Lowering it didn't get rid of WHEAs however, and even with 1.20v on VSOC + max LLC I can't get the IF stable at 2000 MHz. I tried different combinations of VDDG CCD/IO but to no avail. It looks like 2K isn't gonna happen on this sample.

Meanwhile I got 1900 error-free with default voltages, here's the tweaked results:


----------



## HD64G (May 10, 2022)

The King said:


> Have your tried running the XMP @4000 C19? Over on OCN 4000-4200 is not hard to get with setups similar to yours. You should be running AGESA 1.2.0.6 or later for that 5600.


Thanks, will try just for fun as I need stability over peak performance (+2-3%). As for the AGESA, I use 1.2.0.6c already as AIDA shows.


----------



## FilipM (May 11, 2022)

Technically Unlimited on EDC/TDC/PPT fixed the cache. Need to work on it for normal use 


EDIT: Technically 16-12-16-24-30-44 with TRFC of 264-196-121 should be doable as it can run 4000 fine. I wonder if it will be better on the latency


----------



## mmomega (May 11, 2022)

DDR5 GSkill 6400/32 2T Kit @ 6933/31 1T
12900KS


----------



## HD64G (May 12, 2022)

Tried the XMP settings at 4000 with IF 2000 (1:1) but it was unstable. Might need more voltage for SoC and VDIMM but I won't bother since my 3600c15 and TRFC@302 performance is great and system is stable with SoC@1,12V and VDIMM@1,4V.


----------



## FilipM (May 12, 2022)

Post your zen timings as they are, we can help as 3800 should be very easy on that 5600. Dont bother with xmp as auto voltage is ridiculous


----------



## HD64G (May 12, 2022)

FilipM said:


> Post your zen timings as they are, we can help as 3800 should be very easy on that 5600. Dont bother with xmp as auto voltage is ridiculous


Thanks a lot for the help!  
I have already posted my zentimings screenshot at the #2042 post of the thread in this page.


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 12, 2022)

Here we go, hell yeah, B560 & 3600 RAM for 10105F, say me why not?


----------



## HD64G (May 13, 2022)

With the same settings as previously, the second run in AIDA resulted in this:


----------



## harm9963 (May 13, 2022)

The King said:


> Impressive but this goes to show that the Patriot Viper 4000 CL16 kit is a much better bin than the 4400 C19. I also have seen the 4000 CL16 selling cheaper than 4400 C19 kits on both Amazon and on Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell of a deal , 69 dollars' plus tax , free shipping !!!!


----------



## The King (May 13, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Hell of a deal , 69 dollars' plus tax , free shipping !!!!


At that price I would have bought two! Sadly no delivery to my location.


----------



## harm9963 (May 13, 2022)

The King said:


> At that price I would have bought two! Sadly no delivery to my location.
> View attachment 247303


Sorry you cant get theme , but they run great at XMP , can't wait !


----------



## FilipM (May 13, 2022)

HD64G said:


> Thanks a lot for the help!
> I have already posted my zentimings screenshot at the #2042 post of the thread in this page.






I see you have the same ram as me, try this. Proc ODT too high, CLDO VDDP too high, this should work for 3600 easy. If you want to safely push voltages on that ram upwards of 1.46 daily you can, switch to RTT 7-0-6. Also, 1T will be exponentially more difficult to run at higher speeds


I achieved this with two sticks at 1.5V on mine






Also, you need to update AIDA 64 as the read speeds you get are weird (results are off)


----------



## tabascosauz (May 13, 2022)

The King said:


> At that price I would have bought two! Sadly no delivery to my location.
> View attachment 247303





harm9963 said:


> Sorry you cant get theme , but they run great at XMP , can't wait !



Lucky butts! 4000CL16 only popped up this week on Amazon here. High Anticipated Electronics is Patriot's Amazon distributor - my RMA replacement came directly from them as a new product. Patriot is so bad at updating their website...

Not sure how much better binned they are as my 4400/19 kit does 4000/16 around that vdimm anyway (1.45). They are miles ahead of the 4000 and 4133 kits though that's for sure. I haven't been able to get a Patriot kit to cooperate at CL14 yet, maybe 4000/16 is the right choice.


----------



## FilipM (May 13, 2022)

That price for a 4000C16 kit damn...lucky


----------



## mstenholm (May 13, 2022)

HD64G said:


> With the same settings as previously, the second run in AIDA resulted in this:
> View attachment 247278


This is from my Viper Steel set. MSI Try-it suggestion is shown below. It has only been tested doing Rosetta which is memory taxing.
:


----------



## harm9963 (May 13, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Lucky butts! 4000CL16 only popped up this week on Amazon here. High Anticipated Electronics is Patriot's Amazon distributor - my RMA replacement came directly from them as a new product. Patriot is so bad at updating their website...
> 
> Not sure how much better binned they are as my 4400/19 kit does 4000/16 around that vdimm anyway (1.45). They are miles ahead of the 4000 and 4133 kits though that's for sure. I haven't been able to get a Patriot kit to cooperate at CL14 yet, maybe 4000/16 is the right choice.


I will drop to 3800 tuned ,cant wait !








						Patriot Viper Steel Low Latency 16GB DDR4-4000 CL16 Memory Kit Review - Page 6 of 6 - FunkyKit
					

Conclusion and Verdict The Patriot Viper Steel LL 16GB DDR4-4000 CL16 memory kit was listed for around $115 in the Amazon store when I was preparing the DDR4-3600 kit review. However, now I can’t ...




					www.funkykit.com


----------



## freeagent (May 13, 2022)

Just messing around..


----------



## The King (May 14, 2022)

Recently bought a ton of Crucial Ballistix Max kits. These are C9BLJ Micron B-Die. Not bad overall for a 32GB Kit considering the price I paid for them.


----------



## glnn_23 (May 14, 2022)

Picked up a new cpu and ram a couple of days ago. 

Seem ok so far.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 14, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> I will drop to 3800 tuned ,cant wait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's good topic about them on overclock.net : 








						Any difference between Patriot Viper Steel 4000 and 4400...
					

Has the title says is there any other difference between :  Patriot Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz Performance Memory Kit (PVS416G440C9K)  https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B07KXLFDL6/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_10?smid=A14CZOWI0VEHLG&psc=1  Patriot Memory Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## freeagent (May 14, 2022)

Just curious, why are you guys just showing memory bandwidth, when this is a cache and memory bandwidth thread?

Dont be shy


----------



## HD64G (May 14, 2022)

Here are the 2 screenshots with AIDA old and new version. Much difference between those...


----------



## glnn_23 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (May 14, 2022)

^^

Nice!


----------



## The King (May 19, 2022)

Bought Two ZEN 3 CPUs first one 5600X was delivered today. Need learn how to tune ZEN 3 and CO etc stock run XMP profile. Looks like  its B2 if I'm reading the CPU-Z tab correctly.


Spoiler: Stock XMP









Quick test run @ 3800MT/s






See guys 2000 1:1:1 is not too hard on ZEN 3 had this CPU less than a day. I'm sure I can tighten this further lower tCL 16 SCLs 4  TWR 16 etc this was my first attempt at FCLK 2000


----------



## The King (May 21, 2022)

Was hoping to break into the high 40s maybe with 1T. However 2T seems very stable so may just leave it like this.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2022)

The King said:


> Was hoping to break into the high 40s maybe with 1T. However 2T seems very stable so may just leave it like this.



High 40s might need 4000cl14. I barely broke 50 on Cezanne with 4266 16-16-16 (early results so you can probably do now with 4200), Cezanne and 1CCD Vermeer are similar.

Managed to get my daily profile below 48ns finally, with slightly looser tRFC. New 5700G is all around stronger than the old one - but this is now the second A2 4400CL19 kit that doesn't like tight subs or <140 tRFC.


----------



## The King (May 21, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> High 40s might need 4000cl14. I barely broke 50 on Cezanne with 4266 16-16-16 (early results so you can probably do now with 4200), Cezanne and 1CCD Vermeer are similar.
> 
> Managed to get my daily profile below 48ns finally, with slightly looser tRFC. New 5700G is all around stronger than the old one - but this is now the second A2 4400CL19 kit that doesn't like tight subs or <140 tRFC.


I'm going to try to get 4000 CL16 to run stable today dont think 4000 CL14 is possible with this kit but wont know till I try. 

@tabascosauz went back in the 53s with 4000CL16. Nice bump to Read first time 60K. I think my RFC can go lower will test that tomorrow.


----------



## Simkin (May 21, 2022)

i9-12900K
Apex Z690
Team Group Delta DDR5 @ 6200 CL32 1T


----------



## The King (May 21, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> High 40s might need 4000cl14. I barely broke 50 on Cezanne with 4266 16-16-16 (early results so you can probably do now with 4200), Cezanne and 1CCD Vermeer are similar.
> 
> Managed to get my daily profile below 48ns finally, with slightly looser tRFC. New 5700G is all around stronger than the old one - but this is now the second A2 4400CL19 kit that doesn't like tight subs or <140 tRFC.


Looks like 4000 CL14 was able to boot @ 1.55V only managed to get into the high 50s. tRFC did go lower so that may have helped too.


----------



## The King (May 24, 2022)

AGESA 1.2.0.7 PBO +200Mhz (Done with RAM tuning now don't want to see TM5 for awhile)


----------



## 1986nath (May 24, 2022)

agesa 1.2.0.7  pbo+200mhz


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 25, 2022)

Come on, DDR5 people! I really don't see a point in DDR5 at least now!
Looking for a bandwidth here, don't care much about latency..
G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 4400 19-26-26-46 (Hynix chips). Compatibility issues so running at 4266 not 4400 but it's already better than even one B-Die 3200 CL14 32GB dual kit I've had once which could only 4100 CL 17 max lol


----------



## oobymach (May 25, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> Come on, DDR5 people! I really don't see a point in DDR5 at least now!
> Looking for a bandwidth here, don't care much about latency..
> G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 4400 19-26-26-46 (Hynix chips). Compatibility issues so running at 4266 not 4400 but it's already better than even one B-Die 3200 CL14 32GB dual kit I've had once which could only 4100 CL 17 max lol
> 
> ...


I've seen DDR5 running over 100gbps but that's the 6000mhz stuff, your i9 should be able to handle it but your mobo must also be able to handle it.


----------



## freeagent (May 25, 2022)

I tried.. and failed 

Latency took a bit of a hit but most everything else looks ok. She wont post any higher than this, but if I took 2 sticks out I could run 4400.


----------



## liquidmeth (May 26, 2022)

well got this garbage ram still in this machine and well even with it running slower than normal speed wise, it still got an impressive 72,000MBs mem through-put its not the 100GBs that it should and is usually , but not bad for an i7-7820x i got a few months back for 90.00 new in box lol. I love this MOBO I cant wait till better ram and an i9-10980XE for this board....





SpookyHedgehog said:


> View attachment 246887View attachment 246888View attachment 246889View attachment 246890


I just built my X299 machine since i got the i7-7820x new in box for less than a 100.00 on Facebook marketplace and cant wait till the day i get the i9-10980Xe , How do u like it ? how long u been using it ? That Mobo isnt to shabby u got defintly doing well on the OC for that CPU lol what does that MObo have for VRM specs?


----------



## The King (May 26, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I tried.. and failed
> 
> Latency took a bit of a hit but most everything else looks ok. She wont post any higher than this, but if I took 2 sticks out I could run 4400.
> 
> ...


MCLK/FCLK/UCLK is not 1:1:1 hence the latency hit.

Dropping from 4XSR=Dual rank to 2XSR will give you higher Frequency but lower overall Read/write and copy results if you comparing DR MCLK to SR MCLK at the same speeds.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 26, 2022)

@freeagent well damn, looks like you proved bz wrong on the Strix-XE  go to 1.2 VSOC and send it!!


----------



## Fouquin (May 26, 2022)

Breaking free of the 50GB/s shackles.


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 26, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I've seen DDR5 running over 100gbps but that's the 6000mhz stuff, your i9 should be able to handle it but your mobo must also be able to handle it.


cool 
i'm that idiot person who purchased 4400 ddr4 32gb dual kit for steal price ($168 compared to others 200+ and higher) thinking "it's Intel baby" and THEN realizing that I need all that overpriced major "ROG Maximus Formula Ultra Super" motherboards to actually RUN it on that clock (checked ram qvl) lol 
but, still, the goal is here: it runs 4000+ at least, so "pretty close" to starting ddr5 4800



Fouquin said:


> Breaking free of the 50GB/s shackles.


what is this cpu? I want Unicorn model, not Centaur


----------



## freeagent (May 26, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> @freeagent well damn, looks like you proved bz wrong on the Strix-XE  go to 1.2 VSOC and send it!!


That wasn’t my intention 

I will play some more when I get home from work


----------



## Simkin (May 26, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> Come on, DDR5 people! I really don't see a point in DDR5 at least now!
> Looking for a bandwidth here, don't care much about latency..
> G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 4400 19-26-26-46 (Hynix chips). Compatibility issues so running at 4266 not 4400 but it's already better than even one B-Die 3200 CL14 32GB dual kit I've had once which could only 4100 CL 17 max lol
> 
> ...



"Nobody" use 4800Mhz CL40 on DDR5. Its like using 2133Mhz on DDR4..

Here is my 6200Mhz CL32 1T (not very tight timings)

7000+Mhz, CL28-30 and sub 50ns is doable on DDR5 with proper cooling, good (Hynix) sticks and a good mb. Then we are talking 110-115GB/s Read/Write/Copy


----------



## tabascosauz (May 26, 2022)

freeagent said:


> That wasn’t my intention
> 
> I will play some more when I get home from work



I don't doubt that he tested, just seems a little strange for a ATX 6-layer to be that bad. But then again there's also my whole ordeal with the Strix-I so...

go straight to 2000MHz, do not pass Go, do not collect WHEAs


----------



## Binnospi (May 26, 2022)

Ryzen 5600G - Stock
Gloway 4x8Gb 3000mhz/3200mhz
Gigabyte A520M DS3H
Vamos que Vamos


----------



## Ibizadr (May 27, 2022)

Anyway to bypass the cap 1.425 on cpu after Edc 140?


----------



## Pasi123 (May 27, 2022)

Lenovo ThinkStation S30
Intel Xeon E5-2690 @ stock
4x 16GB DDR3 Registered ECC 1600MHz


----------



## liquidmeth (May 27, 2022)

Lowered just the TFaW to 26 I found that on ddr4 between 24-26 no matter what mem usually that will be the sweet spot Tfaw=Four Active Window Its the mem controller window to access four rows in the same Rank.. try switching yours around see if u get any improvments ,     

Pic on left new run


----------



## Fouquin (May 27, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> what is this cpu? I want Unicorn model, not Centaur











						VIA Centaur CHA Specs
					

CHA, 8 Cores, 8 Threads, 1200 MHz, 70 W




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## tjtremor999 (May 28, 2022)

here's 2033IF with 4x8 bdie on my 5900x / x570 aorus master board

still running hci-memtest, will do prime95 large later


----------



## Ibizadr (May 28, 2022)

With agesa 1.2.0.7 I got 3866 stable without whea errors. Time to move to 2000/4000 and test again


----------



## harm9963 (May 28, 2022)

XMP -E 4000CL16 2x8 , this is the first set tested , will test all 4 sticks tomorrow


----------



## maksover (May 29, 2022)

gskill 2x16gb 3200cl14


----------



## harm9963 (May 29, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> XMP -E 4000CL16 2x8 , this is the first set tested , will test all 4 sticks tomorrow View attachment 249155View attachment 249156


Tuned the first set of ram , 38


harm9963 said:


> XMP -E 4000CL16 2x8 , this is the first set tested , will test all 4 sticks tomorrow View attachment 249155View attachment 249156


Tuned 3800CL 14 from new ram 4000CL16 , still lots of head room left , but want start testing 4 sticks soon ,need to rest a bit!


----------



## Ibizadr (May 29, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> With agesa 1.2.0.7 I got 3866 stable without whea errors. Time to move to 2000/4000 and test again


Rolling back to agesa 1.2.0.3c. In 1.2.0.7 my 5800x doesn't boost to 5050Mhz(I know it's in light workload that happens) losted many  points in every benchmark I try. Past 140 Edc limit vcore, and even at 140 Edc temps are hotter than at 1.2.0.3c. I prefer the magic number 5ghz over more memory speed. I try again in 1.2.0.3c run my ram at 3866 but it comes with wheas at 1.2 VSOC, so again on 3800cl14


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2022)

New build, @ stock


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 1, 2022)

Well, I just repadded/pasted my dominator platinum ram, dual rank/dual sided so I actually ran out of the gelid ultimate pads I was using that were left over from GPU, used kryonaut extreme paste instead on one of the DIMMs.

Glad to report a 6c improvement from 41c while gaming to 35, and 45/46 benching to 40. 

Heatsinks were a little dusty but can't be explained just from the clean.  Looks like they were using some crappy thermal tape before.

I recommend this if you have B die as it's temp sensitive. I've improved my OC due to this mod keeping it below 40c.

Surprisingly easy too, compared to trident Z dimms, just 4 screws on each dimm.


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 1, 2022)

For every day stuff ,  I am done tuning ,after testing  with no errors finally , 4 x8Gb 3800CL 14 tuned, doing two  sticks is easy compare to 4 !
Update  !!   my 5950X loves  this new Ram , will OC higher    ,  4.7/4.65 1.35v  vs old 4.65/4.60 1.35V !!   also will do 4.8/4.75 at 1.35V ,Cinebench 23 stops halfway , and that's fine  , happy with overall  ,everyday use  of 4.7/4.65


----------



## HD64G (Jun 4, 2022)

Since many have posted about safe mode giving best results in latency, I gave it a go and voila!



Just a reminder that in safe mode the CPU is going only up to its base clock (3,5GHz in this instance). And thus, significantly lower latency, as previously I had reached 58,7ns minimum.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 4, 2022)

Does anyone have a Z69 setup with 12900k (or similar processor) but with high end ddr4? I see ddr5 all over the place but I haven’t seen anything with ddr4 and I’m curious what the highest bandwidth someone has come up with a setup like the one I’m in the process of putting together. Once I get it together I’ll post here obviously .


----------



## LAVIAEST (Jun 7, 2022)

MY I7 6950X@4.3G WITH DDR4 3200Mhz CL16-18-18-38


----------



## glnn_23 (Jun 19, 2022)

Ran this earlier today but Aida 64 memory only


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jun 19, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> Ran this earlier today but Aida 64 memory only
> 
> View attachment 251557


What kind of cooling do you have on that 12900k to get it to 5.6 ghz and over 7,200 mhz ddr5?


----------



## glnn_23 (Jun 20, 2022)

dalekdukesboy said:


> What kind of cooling do you have on that 12900k to get it to 5.6 ghz and over 7,200 mhz ddr5?


Using ambient  custom water with 360 rad for the cpu and a 120mm fan over the dimms.

Overclocking by using Turbo Ratio and VF Points.  I think I had it set to  58 58 57 57 56 56 56 56   and 5.8  shows in Benchmate Super Pi.

Ambient may have been around  8-10C  but not exactly sure.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice Pi 

She's pretty quick 

freeagent`s SuperPi - 32M with BenchMate score: 5min 38sec 244ms with a Ryzen 9 5900X (hwbot.org)

I also noticed I dropped more than a few spots.. have to try and get those back sometime


----------



## The King (Jun 28, 2022)

Fortunately the second G.Skill RAM I ordered from Amazon was the real thing! Will try running this kit with my Patriot Viper Kit, hopefully they play nice.


----------



## 1100R (Jul 2, 2022)

ASUS AI Optimized and XMP enabled:


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jul 21, 2022)

gskill ripjaws v ddr4 4400 cl 19 (19-26-26-46). with xmp works on ASRock B560 Steel Legend with i5-11400F only at 4266 mhz though but with same timings lol. so, tuned a little timings to 18-24-24-44. could try to 18-22-22-42 too, but this gives either windows or games instant BSOD lol. still, very ddr5-ish ram speeds. ram was solely purchased to swap to new platform if one would be planned instead of getting overpriced ddr5 ram lol


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 21, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> I will be using two dual channel kits of those in my X99 platform from now on (main PC upgrade in progress...).
> Here's a quick test on open bench before putting all of this into my new case :


After two months, some tweaks were made


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## AMF (Jul 27, 2022)

here ya go


----------



## oobymach (Jul 28, 2022)

My FM2 pc.


----------



## The King (Aug 10, 2022)

Got a set of Patriot Viper Steel 4000 C19s to play around with. Samsung B-die aka the good stuff. Just manged to break 50ns  (Updated 49.7ns)






4000 CL15


----------



## oobymach (Aug 12, 2022)

Got the 16gb kit back, ran test with the settings I was using before.





After some tweaking (props to The King I just copied his settings for the most part).


----------



## The King (Aug 12, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Got the 16gb kit back, ran test with the settings I was using before.
> 
> After some tweaking (props to The King I just copied his settings for the most part).


Looks good. Only thing I would do is lower your VDDP 1.09V is too high for 3667 between 0.8V-0.9V should work with just 2 sticks.
For 4000 1.19V VDDP is very high as well I would lower that to +/-0.95V.

If your RTP is set to 5 then TWR should be 10. else it maybe better to run 12/6 if you want to keep TWR at 12.

1T stable with GDM disable is great without running AddrCmdSetup 56.


----------



## techsponge (Aug 18, 2022)

Grnfinger said:


> No tweaking stock timing, mild Overclock.


do not know if this is how you post but here is my
G skill 6600mhz memory running at 6933.4 mhz







Rated stock timing is 6600mhz OC to 6993.4mhz


----------



## techsponge (Aug 23, 2022)

Now overclocked from ddr5 6600mhz to 7000mhz.
read and write


----------



## Det0x (Sep 9, 2022)

Something to play around with while i'm waiting for my 7950x build 


All pictures from the install can be found here:


http://imgur.com/a/Qjh3cgV


This is will pretty much be a copy for how my DDR4 sticks ended up looking in the end :


This is a rehash of the timings ive been running at the AM4 platform:

*5950x asynced 1900FCLK:4800MT/s CL17 (Single rank)*




*5950x asynced 1900FCLK:4466MT/s CL15*




*5950x synced 2000FCLK:4000MT/s CL15 *



*5950x synced 1900FCLK:3800MT/s CL13 (my daily 24/7 settings)*




*5800x3d synced 2100FCLK:4200MT/s CL14*


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 9, 2022)

DDR5-1600


----------



## TheKelz (Sep 10, 2022)

Can anyone help? Why are my memory speeds so low?


----------



## HD64G (Sep 10, 2022)

3200GT/s with c16 won't get you much better results. You need better timings if possible for your CPU and RAM.


----------



## TheKelz (Sep 10, 2022)

HD64G said:


> 3200GT/s with c16 won't get you much better results. You need better timings if possible for your CPU and RAM.


So basically what provides those high speeds are the timings? I've seen DDR3 guys having 70k speeds, seems so weird to me. About CPU, what do you mean, do I need to overclock it? Thanks.


----------



## mb194dc (Sep 10, 2022)

HD64G said:


> 3200GT/s with c16 won't get you much better results. You need better timings if possible for your CPU and RAM.



Two channels DDR4 3200 should be around 50GB/sec max? 37 is slow.


----------



## mobiuus (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## TheKelz (Sep 10, 2022)

mb194dc said:


> Two channels DDR4 3200 should be around 50GB/sec max? 37 is slow.


That's what I think and I don't get what's going on. Yes I can mess with primary and secondary timings but to me stock XMP should be already getting at least 50k, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 10, 2022)

TheKelz said:


> Can anyone help? Why are my memory speeds so low?


I would guess 3300MHz on NB Frequency...
Here's 3600MHz dual channel kit at 1.35V :


----------



## TheKelz (Sep 10, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> I would guess 3300MHz on NB Frequency...
> Here's 3600MHz dual channel kit at 1.35V :
> View attachment 261322


Isn't that stock for my CPU though? Also, take a look at this. This guy is getting some insane numbers. I can't get what is affecting it:


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 10, 2022)

That's Quad Channel score, you have half of that (Dual Channel).


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2022)

On latest BIOS (F8)


----------



## glnn_23 (Sep 10, 2022)

Old shot of my 12600k running ddr4    4000c14   on a mb not recommended.

5950x  3600c12  and  3800c13


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Sep 13, 2022)

Just messin around.. probably not the most stable system out there..


----------



## freeagent (Sep 14, 2022)

One more because holy shite..


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 16, 2022)

Tuned XMP 1 profile, Karhu 1-hour stable.


----------



## techsponge (Sep 16, 2022)

Excellent stock ram score


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 17, 2022)

techsponge said:


> Excellent stock ram score



Thanks, it's 6600 Mbps XMP 1 with manually tightened subtimings, voltage remains @ 1.4 V. 

Works well for daily driver profile. 

One last Hurrah for 5H16M: https://www.igorslab.de/en/one-last...gb-kit-test-with-teardown-and-overclocking/5/


----------



## The King (Sep 17, 2022)

Had some time to play around with my Micron B Die sticks today






Still busy with testing managed to boot 4133 1:1:1 as well






4200MT CL19 1:1:1


----------



## The King (Sep 19, 2022)

freeagent said:


> One more because holy shite..
> 
> View attachment 261625


I managed to boot 4733 unsynced having some stability issues with 4800MT.


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 20, 2022)

Old photo, but if you're doing a benching run (not 24/7 OC), a room fan designed to dry paint does the trick nicely


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 21, 2022)

Any suggestions on how I can boost these numbers would be greatly appreciated... the memory latency seems a little high.


----------



## The King (Sep 21, 2022)

Seems to be a wall at 51.5ns. Got a little brave with the voltages but not pratical for daily or overall performance has Y-cruncher numbers are down by 5 secs compared to 3800 FCLK 1900.
Thanks to @Taraquin  once again for the help.  (I did manage to boot 4800MT 2:1)










Canned Noodles said:


> Any suggestions on how I can boost these numbers would be greatly appreciated... the memory latency seems a little high.
> View attachment 262419


Most of you subtimings are on AUTO.
What RAM is this? post CPU-Z screenshot of SPD TAB.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 21, 2022)

The King said:


> Most of you subtimings are on AUTO.
> What RAM is this? post CPU-Z screenshot of SPD TAB.


How did you know?
Also, I don't know whether I should use it at 4000 with desynchronized Fclk/Uclk or keep the current changes.



Sorry for the late response


----------



## The King (Sep 22, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> How did you know?
> Also, I don't know whether I should use it at 4000 with desynchronized Fclk/Uclk or keep the current changes.
> View attachment 262530
> Sorry for the late response


I would leave primary timings alone for now and only adjust the subtimings.
I would recommend you bump DIMM voltages to 1.4 - 1.45V. Stock XMP voltage is 1.35V and can cause problems when you try to lower sub timings.

RRDS 4
RRDL 6

tFAW 16  If the system does not boot with tfaw 16 change RRDS 5 and RRDL  7 and change TFAW to 20

WTRS 4
WTRL 12

TWR 16 
RTP 8

These are safe values that should boot. On quad channel setup like yours I think it should work.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 22, 2022)

The King said:


> I would leave primary timings alone for now and only adjust the subtimings.
> I would recommend you bump DIMM voltages to 1.4 - 1.45V. Stock XMP voltage is 1.35V and can cause problems when you try to lower sub timings.
> 
> RRDS 4
> ...


Thanks a lot for the advice
I will try that out later today

edit: here are the results. I tested it with both synchronized speeds and 4000 memory.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Sep 25, 2022)

Had to renew my key so now I am current again


----------



## The King (Sep 25, 2022)

This is another Micron Kit I have Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL 16-18-18-38-58 (C9BLM) 16GB DR Micron Rev. E
Running ar 4133 CL16-19-19-44-63  1:1:1. Left CCD on Auto it will only boot with 1.2 CCD. This passes at least 5 cycles of TM5 1usmus.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 25, 2022)

The King said:


> This is another Micron Kit I have Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL 16-18-18-38-58 (C9BLM) 16GB DR Micron Rev. E
> Running ar 4133 CL16-19-19-44-63  1:1:1. Left CCD on Auto it will only boot with 1.2 CCD. This passes at least 5 cycles of TM5 1usmus.
> 
> View attachment 262964View attachment 262965


I see you are above 2K.. very nice. I am on the fence between a 5800X and 58X3D. I do like the price of the X, and 12 cores is a bit excessive for my needs


----------



## The King (Sep 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I see you are above 2K.. very nice. I am on the fence between a 5800X and 58X3D. I do like the price of the X, and 12 cores is a bit excessive for my needs


If you game more than bench the 58X3D maybe the better option. I would wait a few days till the 7700/7600X launches unless you get a really good deal
like what I got with this 5800X. Well a good deal were I am. We dont get Amazon US prices here. 









						AMD Ryzen 7 7700X & Ryzen 5 7600X Are A Hit In Pre-Launch Reviews, Full Lineup Including Ryzen 9 7950X & 7900X Get Cinebench Benchmark
					

After testing the Ryzen 9 7950X, SiSoftware has also published their impressions of AMD's Ryzen 7 7700X & Ryzen 5 7600X CPUs.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Vairy (Sep 26, 2022)

Are these results good? ballistix 3200 CL16 overclocked to 3733CL16, tell me if you have any advice


----------



## The King (Sep 27, 2022)

Put the Samsung B-die kit on the 5800X to see what's what! 








Vairy said:


> Are these results good? ballistix 3200 CL16 overclocked to 3733CL16, tell me if you have any advice
> View attachment 263094View attachment 263097


You can try lowering WTRS to 4 WTRL 12 and TWR 16 and RTP 8. This may affect your TRAS and RC settings not sure why your running RTP 14.

I prefer to have those set I would just run tRP 19 and tRAS 44 and tRC 63. If it does show reduced performance in ADIA64 then try 42 / 61 and 38 /58 for RAS and tRC.

Also both SCLs can go to 4 maybe even 2. Adjust VDDP to 0.95V or 0.9V im sure even 0.85V would work



freeagent said:


> I see you are above 2K.. very nice. I am on the fence between a 5800X and 58X3D. I do like the price of the X, and 12 cores is a bit excessive for my needs


Saw the 5800X going for 260 US on Amazon this morning


			https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-5800X-16-Thread-Processor/dp/B0815XFSGK


----------



## icatt23 (Sep 27, 2022)

Stable Daily. Hours upon hours tweaking.



mobiuus said:


> View attachment 261310


nice timings.  is it stable running linpack?


----------



## mobiuus (Sep 28, 2022)

icatt23 said:


> Stable Daily. Hours upon hours tweaking.
> 
> 
> nice timings.  is it stable running linpack?


don't know, never used linpack, only intel xtu, cinebench r23, aida stability tests, 3dmarks and games i play where it is stable 24/7


----------



## michyprima (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm currently debating if 63ns is adequate for this 4x8gb setup or I should seek more. VDIMM is 1,38v
Those sticks really don't like going higher than 1833, but these timings are really stable (threw at it memtest86, prime95, y-cruncher, TM5, OCCT and more for a total of over 24h of testing)
Also tried disabling GDM with terrible results.
Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Det0x (Oct 2, 2022)

First Zen4 in here ?


----------



## Wesker993 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi, I'm new here and simply wanted to share my result.


----------



## DooM3 (Oct 2, 2022)

Kingston Fury KF3200C16D4 and Ryzen 3600 frequencies 1800 mhz and 4460 mhz


----------



## freeagent (Oct 4, 2022)

5800X3D really makes you work for it 

My VRM's laugh in its face Mwaha..


----------



## The King (Oct 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 5800X3D really makes you work for it
> 
> My VRM's laugh in its face Mwaha..


Why is all your sub timmings on Auto? Fix that and repost.
Lets is if read/write/copy performance goes up and latency goes down.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 4, 2022)

The King said:


> Why is all your sub timmings on Auto? Fix that and repost.
> Lets is if read/write/copy performance goes up and latency goes down.


Thats my 3200C14 DOCP profile 






The King said:


> Lets is if read/write/copy performance goes up and latency goes down.


1933 1:1 is like 1800 1:1 with this CPU..

It's not at all like my 5600X or 5900X.

But it is doing this with 4 sticks, my other CPUs cannot...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 4, 2022)

56$

Celeron LGA 1700 G6900 5050mhz 1.30v
Testing phases. 1T G2 2822mhz CL36's 1.280v


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Thats my 3200C14 DOCP profile
> 
> View attachment 264124
> 
> ...


How many WHEA 19s at that, give or take a hundred?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 4, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> How many WHEA 19s at that, give or take a hundred?


I think it was only 25 

with 2 sticks it’s a bit easier..


----------



## The King (Oct 5, 2022)

This is the lowest bin Micron Rev. E I have. (C9BJZ) Crucial 3200 CL 16-18-18-36. 









Spoiler: TM5 1usmus


----------



## Andrea87 (Oct 5, 2022)

This is my current result. Crucial Ballistix 3200Mhz CL16 2x16Gb running "safe" settings at 3800MHz.










Edit: I had the wrong settings, see uclk in the pic above at 950MHz. Forced it 1:1 at 1900MHz and values are a lot better.


----------



## The King (Oct 5, 2022)

The King said:


> This is the lowest bin Micron Rev. E I have. (C9BJZ) Crucial 3200 CL 16-18-18-36.
> 
> View attachment 264264View attachment 264265
> 
> ...


Same kit 4000 CL16. Yes MCLK/FCLK/UCLK should be 1:1:1 for best performance.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 5, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 56$
> 
> Celeron LGA 1700 G6900 5050mhz 1.30v
> Testing phases. 1T G2 2822mhz CL36's 1.280v
> ...



I must sign in to like this. Very impressive. Missing my old Celeron G3900 (Skylake) @ 4.6Ghz xD


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 5, 2022)

Enterprise24 said:


> I must sign in to like this. Very impressive. Missing my old Celeron G3900 (Skylake) @ 4.6Ghz xD


Thanks! 1.30v v-core was a bit much. The chip reached 76c in LinPack at about 20 minutes. Reduced to 1.28v and passed another 20 minutes at those settings.

Pretty sweet chip!


----------



## The King (Oct 6, 2022)

Crucial 3600 CL 16-18-18-38-58 (C9BLM) 8GB SR. Micron Rev E

4133 CL16






3800 CL14








EDIT:
Looks like 1.51V was not needed on this kit it only needed 1.37V to boot and 1.46V to pass 4133 CL16


----------



## ithinkibrokeit (Oct 7, 2022)

Hmm


----------



## Det0x (Oct 7, 2022)

Alder Lake BCLK bug 
Aida64 is only "calculating" numbers, dont actually measure anything "real performance", one of the reason it shouldn't be taken too series..

100




150


170


200


215 much wow


----------



## ithinkibrokeit (Oct 7, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Alder Lake BCLK bug
> Aida64 is only "calculating" numbers, dont actually measure anything "real performance", one of the reason it shouldn't be taken too series..
> 
> 100
> ...



This has been the most thoughtful, useful, and complete response I have received. Thankyou for your time and knowledge, as it is greatly appreciated! 

sincerely,

skippy mouse issue   : )


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 8, 2022)

Heh, ya well.....
Back to some unaltered calculations....
Will represent the calculation ran at 10240 across 3 benchmarks.
Of course there's variance. Performance Mark was never really accurate (lowest time)
Chips and Cheese is nice because it tells you each calculation and the latency for each. (through a web browser, so no install!)
And of course AIDA64, which will also have variances. But typically through a number of runs, you accumulate an average.

Intel Celeron G6900 x2 5260mhz 1.350v 76c CB R23
Patriot C36 Series 5200 @ 5775mhz 1.30v
Asus ROG B660-G (for the bclk - seems not bugged to me??)

And the screen shot.





Oh and the rig in my avatar is what you see posting the screen shots. The green board is an Ageia Physx P200 (PPU2) card. It does not have any influence on these benchmarks. VGA is GTX 980KPE. The cooler is stock from a 12400F which is a copper slug. I upgraded from the Aluminum slug because dense = thermal storage. The fin count appears to be identical between the two stock heat sinks. Was a very easy swap for a couple hundred mhz more! happy with that for sure!


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 10, 2022)

PNY XLR8 DDR4(3600Mhz) 16GB (8GBX2) 18-20-20-40-2T 1.35V @ 4400Mhz 18-24-24-42-1T 1.5V (stock heatsink, no water cooled).
The chip is single side Hynix CJR. The highest bootable is 4422Mhz.
Pretty good result tbh. Don't see many CJR reach this range stably and efficiently.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 10, 2022)

Enterprise24 said:


> PNY XLR8 DDR4(3600Mhz) 16GB (8GBX2) 18-20-20-40-2T 1.35V @ 4400Mhz 18-24-24-42-1T 1.5V (stock heatsink, no water cooled).
> The chip is single side Hynix CJR. The highest bootable is 4422Mhz.
> Pretty good result tbh. Don't see many CJR reach this range stably and efficiently.
> 
> View attachment 264803


Yep, that's set up really nicely. CJR isn't a squatter. I dig it!


----------



## The King (Oct 13, 2022)

4 X 8GB SR Micron Rev .E  (C9BLM) @ 3933 CL16 Dual Rank setup.


----------



## Det0x (Oct 14, 2022)

So i have finally 100% dialed in my memory settings on the AM5 platform with DDR5 and a 7950x.
In the end i landed on 6200MT/s @ 28-36-36-28 with tweaked subs and FCLK at 2200mhz. 

There is alot of stuff going on in screenshot below, so i will break it up alittle 




Memory performance benchmarks:




Full screenshot including the following completed stresstests:

TestMem5 with 1usmus CFG = 25 cycles -> 1 hour and 57mins
Karhu ram test = 4750% -> 2 hours
Dram calculator testmem = 400 minutes = almost 7 hours
And lastly almost 2.5hours y-cruncher with all tests enabled, updated version with latest AVX512 support for Zen4 (hardest benchmark there is for Zen4)



Time to update to newest beta bios and do it all again 

*edit*

New bios are indeed quite a bit faster at *100% same memory settings*, look at this:

Version 0705




Version 0801



Now Asus finally have cached up with Gigabyte in memory performance


----------



## Det0x (Oct 16, 2022)

So some new numbers with this newer higher performing bios 
Memory settings are still the same as above:




Quick and easy stability test since its the same timings:

25 cycles Testmem5 1usmus cfg
3 cycles y-cruncher with all avx512 stresstests enabled


Some new performance numbers i benched last night 

404 average cpu fps in SotTR @1080p lowest


Managed to get under 45sec in y-cruncher 2.5B 


Full suite of Geekbenches:








						ASUS System Product Name  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for an ASUS System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 9 7950X processor.



					browser.geekbench.com
				












						ASUS System Product Name  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for an ASUS System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 9 7950X processor.



					browser.geekbench.com
				












						ASUS System Product Name  - Geekbench Browser
					

Benchmark results for an ASUS System Product Name with an AMD Ryzen 9 7950X processor.



					browser.geekbench.com
				




And lastly we have a new 3dmark speedway run:









						I scored 6 401 in Speed Way
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Silvinjo (Oct 17, 2022)

Det0x said:


> So some new numbers with this newer higher performing bios
> Memory settings are still the same as above:
> View attachment 265681
> 
> ...


what is your cooling ?


----------



## Det0x (Oct 17, 2022)

Silvinjo said:


> what is your cooling ?


still custom water


http://imgur.com/a/rlI8N18


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 22, 2022)

Still working on tuning sub timings but so far so good.

This is PNY MAKO DDR5-6000 C36 Hynix M-die memory :


----------



## freeagent (Oct 22, 2022)

I ran this earlier this evening, she still has some pull in her


----------



## The King (Oct 22, 2022)

GDM disabled  Real 1T. With boost overide could probably bring latency down to the 51s.




51.9ns Technically Still in the 51s


----------



## ithinkibrokeit (Oct 23, 2022)

Want a 13900K just for the memory controller.. to be fair the 12700K is a place holder for it to begin with, shooting for 2x cores w/600MHz+ bump at half power.. current status:


----------



## Det0x (Oct 25, 2022)

Asus have released a new testbios with changeable tREFI

It can now be change from stock value which is 12076, all the way up to maximum 65535...
This is the numbers i can achieve with this change, together with true T1:

*Latency optimized:*





*Bandwidth optimized:





Maximum stability for my system:*

25 cycles testmem5 1usmus cfg
~1 hour Y-cruncher all tests enabled


----------



## The King (Oct 28, 2022)

Improved from 3800 CL15 to 3933 CL15 1T.  No WHEA 19's


----------



## Tatili (Oct 29, 2022)

The King said:


> Improved from 3800 CL15 to 3933 CL15 1T.  No WHEA 19's
> View attachment 267574


Hi there, just finish my setup tests Ram 2x 8gb VIPER 4000 CL16, nice timmings might help ya!


----------



## The King (Oct 29, 2022)

Tatili said:


> Hi there, just finish my setup tests Ram 2x 8gb VIPER 4000 CL16, nice timmings might help ya!


There is either something wrong with your AIDA64 install or V6.70 has changed drastically from the older version that I am running.
(Had a closer look now its possible your 102 FSB Over Clock is affecting AIDA64 readouts but that is just a guess)

Will check it out though. Thanks

Your timings are very good 3867 CL14.
Memory and L3 latency is very poor for that setup. Maybe due to background Apps.

When running Test Mem 5 you need to run that in Admin mode for at least 25 cycles to make sure your RAM is stable.
@Tatili  You also need to run the 1usmus_v3 profile has the stock Serj settings is not recommend for testing memory stability.




Downloaded the latest version V6.80. Seems there is an issue with your installation its reading almost double the read/write/copy values.
(Had a closer look now its possible your 102 FSB Over Clock is affecting AIDA64 readouts but that is just a guess)


----------



## Tatili (Oct 29, 2022)

The King said:


> There is either something wrong with your AIDA64 install or V6.70 has changed drastically from the older version that I am running.
> (Had a closer look now its possible your 102 FSB Over Clock is affecting AIDA64 readouts but that is just a guess)
> 
> Will check it out though. Thanks
> ...


Hello you right, I figured it out myself due to Aida64 ,, doublers" readouts, it is not Aida version, nor 102 bus ! Is about a background Apps running SignalRGB, tested voila

Also I notice +10 Degree CPU idle with SignalRGB running, I can live with that! I will post data with Aida ver 6.8 just to be sure, thx


----------



## The King (Oct 29, 2022)

Tatili said:


> Hello you right, I figured it out myself due to Aida64 ,, doublers" readouts, it is not Aida version, nor 102 bus ! Is about a background Apps running SignalRGB, tested voila


Looks like more inline with what it should be. If you want learn more about RAM OC and stability testing then you can checkout this thread on Overclock.net








						[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
					

AM4 Ryzen Memory Stability Thread   Please try to remember the following    Clarify what platform and CPU you are speaking about when asking a particular question or speaking about your experience.  Quote the user you are replying to when replying.  When posting stability results, be sure to...




					www.overclock.net
				




This thread does not need RAM OC stability test for posting AIDA64 so things like this are achievable but not stable.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 29, 2022)

The King said:


> This thread does not need RAM OC stability test for posting AIDA64 so things like this are achievable but not stable.



I agree 100%  

Edit:

Here is some wishful thinking on my part


----------



## Tatili (Oct 29, 2022)

I know what you mean, I just need to understand how a background Apps like SignalRGB, interfear with Aida WRONG data results !
Aida Ver 6.80 just checked, same story, wrong results, ya


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 29, 2022)

Still working on tuning memory, finally got below 60ns latency :


----------



## Tatili (Oct 29, 2022)

Nothing to do about RAM OC results, not a fan boy, pretty 3944 CL14 stable is more than enough for me !
Thank you for understanding!


----------



## freeagent (Oct 29, 2022)

I don’t understand


----------



## Tatili (Oct 29, 2022)

Don't trust Aida memory benchmarks any more, background Apps like SignalRGB can show best value data, thats all

Vulnerable I mean !


----------



## The King (Oct 30, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I am sure you can get this 100% stable with AddrCmdSetup 56 and between 1.5V-1.55V. Your latency should do down to around 50/51ns if you increase VSOC and IOD.
Do a post in the Overclock.net thread and post your Zentimings. If you want to run FCLK 2000 daily If not 3800 FCLK 1900 is more or less the sweetspot for ZEN 3.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 30, 2022)

The King said:


> I am sure you can get this 100% stable with AddrCmdSetup 56 and between 1.5V-1.55V. Your latency should do down to around 50/51ns if you increase VSOC and IOD.
> Do a post in the Overclock.net thread and post your Zentimings. If you want to run FCLK 2000 daily If not 3800 FCLK 1900 is more or less the sweetspot for ZEN 3.


I will try this thanks 

Reinstalled windows today, all my games and stuff... this thing is tight...


----------



## The King (Oct 31, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I will try this thanks
> 
> Reinstalled windows today, all my games and stuff... this thing is tight...
> 
> View attachment 267928


Coincidentally, I recently dropped from 1966 FCLK to 1933 FCLK. Because I can get stability with much lower values on VSOC and VDIMM. I needed 1.55V VDIMM and 1.25V on the VSOC to be stable and WHEA free @3933MT/1966 FCLK.

With 3867MT/1933 FCLK  Just 1.47V VDIMM and 1.13V on the VSOC.


----------



## Det0x (Nov 7, 2022)

AMD AM5 AGESA have some bugs..




But we can exploit this.. 
6200MT/s and 2133mhz FCK --> real memory speed is 6400MT/S



(can avoid the latency jump at default 6400MT/s memory strap)


----------



## glnn_23 (Nov 15, 2022)

Some new memory arrived today.


----------



## Sergey Panfilov (Nov 15, 2022)

All at stock settings. Just finished my new system.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 15, 2022)

Sorry its a picture of the screen with the phone , but for the time being I am trying not to bloat the OS as the rig is crunching ~23.975 to 24 /7.

DDR5-4000MT at jedec timings is the only setting with wich the motherboard correctly sets 2T command rate .

Whatever performance it churns , stability comes first.

Core performance boost off.


----------



## msimax (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## The King (Dec 9, 2022)

msimax said:


> View attachment 273633


This should be Hynix A-die looking at the 7600 XMP? So 6600 is the MAX that you can run with this kit on this board?


----------



## msimax (Dec 10, 2022)

The King said:


> This should be Hynix A-die looking at the 7600 XMP? So 6600 is the MAX that you can run with this kit on this board?


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 11, 2022)

Direct airflow is


----------



## msimax (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Dec 12, 2022)

Some old school muscle coming to rep!



Almost time for the locker room for good


----------



## msimax (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

this is what my ram looks like, it is nothing special but it gets the job done. honestly not sure how to read these scores anyway. I just compared it to guru3d reviews and mine seem about average.


----------



## maul (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm considering upgrading to a 13900k with DDR5 - I'll miss my b-die:


----------



## Det0x (Dec 15, 2022)

Not too shabby latency for a Zen4 




Cropped screenshot from a 4k x265 benchmark-run i did over over at a other forum


----------



## igralec84 (Dec 16, 2022)

^ If this Corsair is Hynix M-die, maybe my Kingston 5600 CL40 can pull it off too at 1.4v. Just need to put the flashback ROM on my USB drive as it's faster to flashback than remove the bottom fan tray to access the jumper  
I'm currently running 6000 CL30 but only primary timings, subtimings are from god knows what (maybe the XMP profile for 5600 CL40) and memory read is only 69000-70000MB/s probably because of that 

EDIT: it seems it is the sub timings, i did a fresh newest ASrock BIOS flashback, set the XMP for 5600 CL40 with competitive timings (pretty sure aggressive would not POST) and it's 71000MB/s. Now i think i'll just put in the 6000 CL30 primary timings on top of this and see what happens


----------



## GRABibus (Dec 16, 2022)

24/7 stable settings :


----------



## aytokpatop (Dec 16, 2022)

Im wondering if i can reach 100000 Mbs read with this 6000Mhz kit with overclocking
 Im also wondering why my L3 Cache read speed decreasing with memory overclocking


----------



## msimax (Dec 16, 2022)

The King said:


> This should be Hynix A-die looking at the 7600 XMP? So 6600 is the MAX that you can run with this kit on this board?


had to update this will test aida soon










						AMD Ryzen 9 7950X @ 5500.94 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[mj6jtk] Validated Dump by msimax (2022-12-16 05:43:40) - MB: Gigabyte X670E AORUS XTREME - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## freeagent (Dec 16, 2022)

This thread is for Aida 

If you are gonna run Pi, at least do the 32m


----------



## aytokpatop (Dec 17, 2022)

Stock voltages for SK Hynix from 6000Mhz to 6600Mhz, still wondering how hight can they go?


----------



## Hello_im_snowman (Dec 18, 2022)

Folks, I really need some help... I just went AMD for the first time in my life and it's a god damn nightmare. *The system is unstable on stock settings with EXPO enabled*... I'm stuck lowering and lowering the frequency but I have no clue what the hell I'm doing. Is anyone willing to do some coaching (for a fee, of course) - I'm dead serious. I'd love to learn about memory overclocking - and getting an expensive AMD system to run stable.

Ryzen 9 7950x
Aorus x670E Extreme
G Skill Trident Neo 2x32GB 64GB 6000 30-40-40-96 (F5-6000J3040G32GX2-TZ5NR)

I've never done any memory overclocking in my life, I'm in WAY over my head. I need help, please?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello_im_snowman said:


> Folks, I really need some help... I just went AMD for the first time in my life and it's a god damn nightmare. *The system is unstable on stock settings with EXPO enabled*... I'm stuck lowering and lowering the frequency but I have no clue what the hell I'm doing. Is anyone willing to do some coaching (for a fee, of course) - I'm dead serious. I'd love to learn about memory overclocking - and getting an expensive AMD system to run stable.
> 
> Ryzen 9 7950x
> Aorus x670E Extreme
> ...



hiya, my 7700x was unstable when i enabled EXPO and left everything else at stock. I didn't change anything other than voltage. I just raised the voltage to 1.38 from the 1.35 that comes stock, and then everything became stable.

i would say, reset your bios to optimized defaults, reboot, enable expo, and then manually change voltage to just a tiny tiny bit above EXPO normal voltage. it worked for me anyway.

your default voltage is 1.40v on that kit. so maybe try 1.420v


----------



## The King (Dec 18, 2022)

Some recent tests.

3800 CL 14-14-14-28 1T




3933 CL15-15-15-23 1T


----------



## msimax (Dec 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> This thread is for Aida
> 
> If you are gonna run Pi, at least do the 32m


----------



## freeagent (Dec 18, 2022)

Not bad.









						freeagent`s SuperPi - 32M score: 5min 38sec 244ms with a Ryzen 9 5900X
					

The Ryzen 9 5900X @ 5150.3MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the SuperPi - 32M benchmark. freeagentranks #759 worldwide and #15 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## The King (Dec 18, 2022)

3800 CL13-14-14-28 1T (no boost override)


----------



## Hello_im_snowman (Dec 18, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> hiya, my 7700x was unstable when i enabled EXPO and left everything else at stock. I didn't change anything other than voltage. I just raised the voltage to 1.38 from the 1.35 that comes stock, and then everything became stable.
> 
> i would say, reset your bios to optimized defaults, reboot, enable expo, and then manually change voltage to just a tiny tiny bit above EXPO normal voltage. it worked for me anyway.
> 
> your default voltage is 1.40v on that kit. so maybe try 1.420v



Trying this now! All I have to do is change VDD from AUTO to 1.42V, correct? I can then run AIDA64 for stress testing, that's considered appropriate for memory, I suppose?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello_im_snowman said:


> Trying this now! All I have to do is change VDD from AUTO to 1.42V, correct? I can then run AIDA64 for stress testing, that's considered appropriate for memory, I suppose?



you will have to ask someone else that, I don't know all the abbreviations


----------



## igralec84 (Dec 19, 2022)

Can someone with AM5 check the AIDA64 memory read after putting the PC to sleep and waking it, if it's normal for it to drop by around 10%? 
For me it also seems that on a cold boot for my 5600 CL40 @ 6000 CL30-36-36-76-112 1.4v setup, memtest gets 3500% easily, but after waking up, i get an error at around 1600%, which might cause my 1-2 weekly hard reboots (and not the PBO+CO being over-optimistic, although it's still possible but the crashes i get are always when i finish playing or while starting a game and for some reason when the steam client is running...).


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Dec 19, 2022)

MSI Carbon Wifi Z690, Kingston Beast 5600 DDR (2x 16GB).


----------



## freeagent (Dec 20, 2022)

Just messin around..


----------



## Det0x (Dec 20, 2022)

Will need some time to fully stabilize this, but finally broke 100k mb/s writespeed   
FCLK @ 2200mhz
MCLK @ 6600MT/s


----------



## Canned Noodles (Dec 20, 2022)

stock timings, they're already pretty low


----------



## freeagent (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice man, I don't have it anymore but this was my X5690.





Looks a bit massive... sorry  

Edit:

Those reads and writes are low, I will see if I have a newer one.


----------



## Redwoodz (Dec 22, 2022)

Hello_im_snowman said:


> Trying this now! All I have to do is change VDD from AUTO to 1.42V, correct? I can then run AIDA64 for stress testing, that's considered appropriate for memory, I suppose?


Yes,if it is set on AUTO manually set it to 1.4v+. AIDA is good for quick testing.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Dec 22, 2022)

My 5900X at full stock, no PBO..






Semi-Passive cooled


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My 5900X at full stock, no PBO..
> 
> View attachment 275688
> 
> ...


How does it look with clear cmos?
And how does it look at just the base clocks?

What's the cpu capable of 1v vcore challenge?


----------



## freeagent (Dec 23, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> How does it look with clear cmos?


The lowest FLCK/MCLK with 21-21-21 timings?


ShrimpBrime said:


> And how does it look at just the base clocks?


Like 3700 flat or? My memory is 3200C14 so to me 1600 1:1 would be "stock"  so the only real tune on it is by running 1800 1:1.


ShrimpBrime said:


> What's the cpu capable of 1v vcore challenge?


I am not sure, this is my first time being gentle with it, up until I got X3D I just beat it..

Right now I am upping my power limits to see what it can do. But I am cheating by having the stock fractal fans all the way up..

In the end I might just run with teh center fan for a bit 

Edit:

My goal is to be able to run WCG at 4500Mhz, but it looks like it wants to do it at only 4400Mhz. With fans it runs at 4600Mhz.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> The lowest FLCK/MCLK with 21-21-21 timings?
> 
> Like 3700 flat or? My memory is 3200C14 so to me 1600 1:1 would be "stock"  so the only real tune on it is by running 1800 1:1.
> 
> ...


No, I mean clear cmos and run it. Would be 2133mhz cl15's yeah? 

Base clocks, PBO turbos and all that disabled. Yes 3.7ghz all core. 

1v, what can it clock at just this vcore.

Only for my curiosity, do not go out of your way, just wondering.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 23, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> No, I mean clear cmos and run it. Would be 2133mhz cl15's yeah?
> 
> Base clocks, PBO turbos and all that disabled. Yes 3.7ghz all core.
> 
> ...


I will try it out


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I will try it out


Nah, you don't have to, was just curious if you knew off your head is all. I guess I should have said that first lol.


----------



## TinTin Win (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## DemoN91 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hi guys. This is my stock stats. How the hell u get that low latency in ms? When i get better clock on ram latency gettin bigger too by 10 ns or so


----------



## ColinB123 (Dec 25, 2022)

The King said:


> 3800 CL13-14-14-28 1T (no boost override)
> 
> View attachment 274961View attachment 274962


Thank you so much: your VDDP/VDDG voltages sorted out my WHEAs !! 
That's really nice on a B450!


----------



## thuGG_pl (Dec 26, 2022)

I don't understand those results... 
All latencies are bad. y-cruncher and Prime95 don't report any problems.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 26, 2022)

Slow memory = Stable memory
Latencies are bad, because timings are bad.


----------



## 3x0 (Dec 26, 2022)

Comparison between 5600X and 5800X3D with same RAM config.
5800X3D OC


5600X OC


----------



## The King (Dec 26, 2022)

Also tested 3600 CL14  a few days ago. Will post for comparison purposes. Clock speed here is also 4850.


----------



## thuGG_pl (Dec 26, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Slow memory = Stable memory
> Latencies are bad, because timings are bad.


What's bad about them? Basically I get even worse latencies when I use EXPO profile.
Additinaly, why L1/L2/L3 latencies are like that? What RAM timings have to do with them?


----------



## Det0x (Dec 28, 2022)

Think i have completed my daily memory profile now, mostly tighten tRFC settings from previous revision 




All settings should be shown here:


http://imgur.com/a/19w7yUA


----------



## freeagent (Dec 28, 2022)

Its tough to get this CPU to perform outside of games 

This is my daily..


----------



## The King (Jan 5, 2023)

New year back to 3933 CL15. (no boost override)


----------



## dontasciime (Tuesday at 9:30 AM)

Can anyone with a Dell G15 5520 with the same config pass any info on this seemingly terrible result I eventually got after having to turn off hyper v, memory integrity or a comparison that is just as seemingly low RWC, high latency.


----------



## freeagent (Tuesday at 11:35 PM)

I love this CPU   

Wish it was stable at higher FCLK though


----------

